# China Outing



## mosgui (9. April 2008)

Zum Beginn EDIT
(da wohl nicht alle bis zum Ende lesen)

Diese Geschichte ist fiktiv und sollte provozieren - was wohl auch gelungen ist.
Warum: Ich will mal auf die Situation der Casuals hinweisen (sämtliche Casual Threads verschwinden sonst doch schnell im Nirvana)
Was mich wundert ist, dass es doch eine nicht erwartete (zumindest Teilweise) Zustimmung gegeben hat.

Es sollten nun ja pros und contras ausgiebig dargestellt sein, also bitte

*Postet mal was mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen !*

Ein weiterer Vorschlag von mir: Einrichtung von Casual - Servern - mit Spielzeitbregenzung pro Woche - dann könnten Casuals unter sich bleiben.

Was mich am meisten verwunderte: PM´s bez. der Frage wo man die Services bekommt - bitte keine solchen PM´s - *Goldkauf , Levelservie und Botten gerhört nicht ins Spiel !*

Viel Spas beim Lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es wird ja sehr viel über das Goldkaufen und das Leveln geschimpft - jeder verdammt es - aber keine machts. Es ist böse und vermiest allen das Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun:
Ich hab schon öfter Gold gekauft und hab auch schon leveln lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zur Begründung / Rechtfertigung:
bin voll Berufstätig und habe Familie - WOW ist ein tolles Hobby für mich - logg ein - kann absschalten. Mache das in Maßen aber regelmässig (5/7 Tagen für ca. 2-4 Stunden) und das seit Release.

Wie in aller Welt kam ich auf die Idee Gold zu kaufen:
Ich kann / will aus zeitlichen Gründen das Spiel NUR GENIESSEN.
Das Heisst für mich: farmen ist ermüdend und nicht unterhaltsam - lieber im AH kaufen und die unterhaltsamen Teile des Spieles geniessen (und davon gibt es genug).
Klingt doof aber: Zeit ist mir mehr wert als Geld (zumindest bei diesen Goldkosten), und wäre Goldkauf nicht mehr möglich - ich hätte meinen Account schon lange gekündigt, weil in einem Spiel zu "arbeiten" ist mir leid um die Zeit und zu stupide. 

Warum leveln:
Hatte nach mehrere Monaten einen Char auf 60 und viele Twinks bis ca. 20. 
Ich liebe die Abwechslung: Strat mit mage ist doch was ganz anderes als mit Warri !
Also Twink weiterleveln? - ne- nicht schon wieder die quest, nich schon wieder zu Fuss laufen bis lvl 40, nicht schon wieder...nicht schon wieder.... (= grenzt an Arbeit - siehe oben).
Kurzum: der Endgamecontet ( und damit meine ich für mich die 70er Instanzen mit Heros, Kara oder PVP) ist so gut, dass ich mir den ganzen schrott davor nicht antun will - nicht bei meinem verfügbaren Zeitpensum.
und wieder: wäre leveln nicht möglich gewesen: ich hätte Interesse an WOW verloren und meinen Account gekündigt.

Ist die Angst vor Account Kündigungen vielleicht der Grund, warum Blizz nicht konsequenter an die sache mit den China-Gold rangeht?

Vielleicht haben wir in 10 Jahren eine neue Generation MMORPGs:
Gratis Spielzeit, Einnahmen über ingame - Werbung (Plakatwände in OG, ingame Radio^^), Item Verkauf.
Die, die mehr Zeit haben können sich das ganze ja gratis erspielen, und Top Items - die zeigen, was man spielerisch schon geleistet hat gibts natürlich nicht gegen Bares.

freue mich schon darauf, für diese Meldung von euch zerrissen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 
was wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag:
Auf Probleme in WOW hinweisen, das meine Meinung nach das tollste Spiel zu Zeit ist.
Mal das ganze am Punkt zu provozieren - ist ja auch gelungen  :-)

Nehmt das geschrieben nicht zu ernst, aber denkt mal drüber nach.
Muss denen zustimmen, die sagen - Goldkauf und Levelservice ist NICHT OK - wie später auch sehr gut argumentiert wird.

Leider hats hier in den Antworten ja keinen richtigen Lösungsvorschlag dafür gegeben - freue mich aber dass mal ne richtig gute Diskussion rauskam - vielleicht hat wirklich noch wer nen Vorschlag wie Blizz das ändern kann (ausser meinen Vorschlag bez. Zukunftsaussicht der MMORPGs.


----------



## woggly4 (9. April 2008)

Wenn du keine Zeit hast, hast du keine Zeit.

Und beim Kararaid hast du nachher aufeinmal Zeit oder wie?
Entweder man spielt selber oder lässt es - meine Meinung...

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es auch immer sein kann, dass dein Acc futsch geht (entweder weil Blizz den bannt oder weil ein Farmdienst dir die Daten klaut).


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. April 2008)

Deine Entscheidung mit dem Goldkauf und dem Levelservice das muss meiner Meinung nach jeder selber wissen aber naja sportlich finde ich das nicht aber ich toleriere es.


----------



## Arahtor (9. April 2008)

Wenn man das so erlebt wie du finde ich ist der Goldkauf etwas anders.

Mich würde aber mal Intessieren wie du mit den Char klakommst die du lvl lassen hast.
Bei mir ist das so...ich habe eine Krieger...dieser war lange Zeit mein Main.
Nun habe ich einen Hexer mal hochgezogen. Nun kam die Frage von einem Kumpel ob ich mal in irgendeiner High 5  Mann Ini den Tank übernehmen kann. 

Ich dachte....mhh ich habe lange Zeit den Krieger nicht mehr angefasst aber warum nicht.
Nun ich loggte um und der Spass ging los. 

Ich merkte wirklich das ich schwierigkeiten hatte die Gruppe nicht andauernd Wipen zu lassen weil ich den dreh einfach nicht mehr raus hatte.
Dies ist mir passiert OBWOHL ich den Krieger sehr lange gespielt habe.

Wie kommst du nun mit einem Char klar dessen Fertigkeiten du garnicht richtig kennst....falls du keine Lust hier zu Antworten kannst du mir auch deine Antwort per Post mitteilen.

MfG ein Alliverrückter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorilian (9. April 2008)

> Und beim Kararaid hast du nachher aufeinmal Zeit oder wie?



lesen FTW !!! er meinte doch, dass er 5 tage in der woche spielen kann..

naja BTT ich hab eigtl. auch nichts gegen goldkäufer.. ich hab noch nich gemerkt, dass goldkaufen irgendwie das spiel versaut. ich würde warscheinlich auch gold kaufen, hätte ich die finanziellen mittel. ich bin schüler von daher geb ich das geld lieber für sachen aus die ich mit freunden im rl machen kann aber hätt ich die möglichkeit und und wer mir das geld nicht zu schade, würd ich es warscheinlich auch machen.





Dori


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

Jeder soll seine eigenen Entscheidungen treffen.
Einfacher ist aber ein offline Spiel zu kaufen. Da funktionieren oft noch Gold-Cheats. Da brauchst dann kein Geld opfern und hast unlimited Gold zur Verfügung.
Kann dir da ein paar Spiele empfehlen, bei denen das ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Für mehr Infos einfach nachfragen


----------



## Seacore (9. April 2008)

Was mir grad einfällt..warum verkauft nicht einfach Blizzard selber Gold?
Nen Euro billiger als die Goldverkäufer und Problem aus der Welt geschafft, und sie machen noch mehr Kohle?

Ich schreib mal ne Mail^^


----------



## BeneXVI (9. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Es wird ja sehr viel über das Goldkaufen und das Leveln geschimpft - jeder verdammt es - aber keine machts. Es ist böse und vermiest allen das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag deinem Acc schonmal byebye!


----------



## bluewhiteangel (9. April 2008)

Naja, ich verstehs, würds aber selbst nie tun, weil ichs gegenüber anderen unfair finde. Was Andere tun, is ihre Sache..
Und dass auf einmal Zeit fürn Kararaid is.. Denk doch mal nach @woggly4
WoW is dazu da, um mal zu relaxen, was andres zu sehn.. Manche gucken tv, mancher liestn Buch, und manch einer zockt Wow. Wers ernster nimmt, is für mich nicht mehr ganz normal, is aber traurig zu sehen, wie viele verbissen davor hocken und sogar Schule, Arbeit etc. dafür liegenlassen. Schade drum.
So long, 
Kiri


----------



## saduu (9. April 2008)

schon mal dran gedacht wiviel acc wegen goldverkauf  gehackt werden ?
frag mal die betroffenen spieler wie sie zum gold ein-und verkauf stehe!


----------



## Larandera (9. April 2008)

naja blizzard geht sicher net so hart gegen gold verkäufer vor.
ich denk mir mal,die nehmen dadurch selbst genug ein^^

aber ich finde,eine item shop finanzierung immer noch am besten.
da zahlt jemand,wer zahlen will.(läuft wirklich normaler weise gut).

privat server sind so ne sache.
jemand will zb,das spiel normal genießen. normal raiden,normale leute treffen die eig auch monatlich zahlen,aber der jemand einfach keine zeit dafür hat.


also mir macht es nichts aus das du dir gold kaufst oder hoch-lvln lasst.
du trägst das risiko,und auserdem...bin ich ja nicht betroffen. meiner meinung nach kannst dir so viel gold kaufen wie du willst...hab cih einen schaden davon? NEIN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (9. April 2008)

was bist du eigendlich fürn bescheuerter wen ich wow zum abschalten spiele dann spiele ich es aber ich muss doch nicht alles haben und jedes item ausm ah kaufen bescheutert bist du

man ist doch viel stolzer wen man was erreicht selbst was errabeitet und seine ziele erreicht hat

ich habe auch keine zeit und trozdem habe ich fast 4 70er oh wie hab ich das den gemacht NEIN nicht lvln lassen

und scheiss drauff wen ich nicht der reichste auf den server bin na und mein buffzeugs für raids kann ich mir noch locker leisten

ich hoffe du wirst mal erwischt und dein account wird gebannt und alles sonst was es schlimmes gibt sone leute wie dich kotzen mich nur an letzter dreck auf der welt einfach erbärmlich sowas


mit hochkommender kotze verabschiede ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (9. April 2008)

Erst mal Respekt für Deine Ehrlichkeit, alle hetzen gegen die Goldkäufer, Du bist der Erste, der das von der Anderen Seite beleuchtet.

Deine Gründe verstehe ich total, ich habe bis vor Kurzem eine Menge Zeit für WOW übrig gehabt, nun habe ich eine neue Arbeitsstelle die etwas weiter weg ist und ich komme kaum noch dazu, WOW zu spielen.

Der krasse Unterschied macht sich schnell bemerkbar, wo es früher kein Problem war, mal zwei drei Stunden pro Tag Dailys zu machen und Ruf zu erhalten, hinke ich jetzt ziemlich weit hinterher, weil ich einfach nicht die Zeit habe.

Ein Anderer meiner Gildenfreunde, einer der sogenannten Casualspieler wollte vor Kurzem komplett aussteigen, weil er dasselbe Problem hat - man kann nicht einfach mal ein paar Minuten einloggen, ein paar Minuten oder eine halbe Stunde reichen nicht, um etwas Sinnvolles zu machen. Hat man noch Familie, wirds extrem schwierig.

Wenn ich überlege, wie lange ich jetzt Gold gesammelt hab fürs erste Epicmount (gut, ich hab Gold ausgegeben, weil immer wieder was Wichtiges dazwischenkam), dann kann ich verstehen, wenn Leute, die die Zeit dafür eben nicht haben, zu Goldkäufen greifen.

Aber meine Meinung steht dennoch fest. Ich zahle bereits Geld um das Spiel zu spielen und ich geb nicht noch zusätzlich Geld aus, nur um in dem Spiel auch noch besser dazustehen. Es ist ein Spiel, und für virtuelles Gold ist mir mein Geld zu schade.


----------



## Kankru (9. April 2008)

Naja, wie du meinst! Wenn du was gegen den Spielspaß und für Goldwerber machen willst, kauf Gold...


----------



## Elrigh (9. April 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> lesen FTW !!! er meinte doch, dass er 5 tage in der woche spielen kann..
> 
> naja BTT ich hab eigtl. auch nichts gegen goldkäufer.. ich hab noch nich gemerkt, dass goldkaufen irgendwie das spiel versaut. ich würde warscheinlich auch gold kaufen, hätte ich die finanziellen mittel. ich bin schüler von daher geb ich das geld lieber für sachen aus die ich mit freunden im rl machen kann aber hätt ich die möglichkeit und und wer mir das geld nicht zu schade, würd ich es warscheinlich auch machen.
> Dori




Du spielst wohl erst seit BC - das ist kein Vorwurf, nur eine Feststellung. Vor BC wars zum kotzen, wenn man in Winterspring versucht hat zu questen und 5 Jäger mit seltsamen Namen standen auf einem Haufen und verhielten sich sehr komisch beim kämpfen - schossen jeden Mob in der Umgebung an und man hatte keine Chance, die eigenen Quests fertig zu kriegen. Das war nicht nur in Winterspring so.

Chinafarmer verkaufen ihre Loots im AH. Sie sind darauf angewiesen das Zeug schnell zu verkaufen, denn sie sind unter Termindruck. Also nehmen sie es auch hin, wenn sie Dumpingpreise einsetzen, um andere Angebote (Spieler) zu unterbieten. Damit drücken sie die Preise und der Spieler steht dumm da.

Der Preis ergiebt sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn viele Chinafarmer dasselbe Item farmen und ins AH setzen, sinkt der Preis und damit wird der Markt ruiniert.


----------



## Wrongfifty (9. April 2008)

Der Weg is das Ziel . Gold kaufen und leveln lassen ist hohl.


----------



## rasczack (9. April 2008)

Ich denk mal, mehr brauch ich dazu net sagen:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/antigoldselling.html

mag sein, das dir das farmen keinen spass macht, das macht es mir auch net. Da ich aktiv in einer raidgilde bin muss ich aber auch farmen.

Dies "China - Farmer" laufen doch zu meist mit bots, und durch die unmengen an sachen die sie verkaufen drücken sie zugleich noch den preis, d.h. spieler wie ich, die ehrlich zocken müssen noch mehr Zeit investieren um selbst das spiel geniesen zu können. Überleg dir mal, ob du es von dir aus in ordnung findest, damit du mehr spass an deinem spiel hast, unter anderem vielen anderen den Spass verdirbst. 
Ich werde hier direkt keine stellung zu nehmen, was du tust ist im endefekt deine sache, aber überleg dir selbst ob du dein eigenes Verhalten gut heist.

(wobei ich die Idee des itemkaufs über blizzard direkt als keine schlechte idee empfinde, sie sollten dann halt gekennzeichnet sein, sodass man schon noch erkennt wer sie sich erarbeitet und wer sie sich gekauft hat, aber so kann man sein equip dann an manchen stellen doch aufbessern wenn man pech mit n loot hat)

Mfg


----------



## busaku (9. April 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Und beim Kararaid hast du nachher aufeinmal Zeit oder wie?



Nenene.. du hast das ganz falsch verstanden ^^ Er hat nur keine Lust zu "arbeiten", um spielen zu können.. sprich er hat keinen Bock zu farmen^^ 

Ich kann deine Argumente sehr gut verstehen, allerdings gehört dies einfach zum Spiel dazu. Du musst immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass du anderen Leute leider den Spielpass damit nimmst, da in jeder Ecke Goldspammer rumstehen und Farmbots "ehrlichen" Spielern die Mobs vor der Nase wegschnappen. Wenn dies für dich okay ist, muss ich wohl damit leben^^


----------



## mosgui (9. April 2008)

Stellungnahme:

Account hack ist seit 2 Jahren nie passiert (gib ja meinen Account nicht jedem  ( Verkäufer).
Blizz hat sich nch nie eingeschalten.


Ich muss nicht alles haben im Spiel - werde das auch nie mit diesem Zeitaufwand erreichen - und das stört mich nicht. Es solle sicher einige sachen den Power Playern vorbehalten bleiben - das ist gut so.

Nochmal: ich will damit nicht die IMBA Items erreichen, ich will damit "nur" die langweilige Farmzeit ausschalten, weil farmen ist für mich kein Spielinhalt ist für den ich private Zeit opfern will. Ich meinen damit nicht mal ne Stunde Manapartikel Farmen - aber 5 Stunden ist mir definitiv zuviel.

Wie ich mit dem gelevelten Char klarkomme? - 1 Woche alleine Skillungen Testen, quests machen, Items Testen, Inis mitmachen die eigentlich mit dem Level uninteressant sind - und wenn man das gefühl bekommt es läuft - gehts dann in die adequaten Inis^^


----------



## Mende (9. April 2008)

WOW zum abschlaten, ok wer tut dies nicht, aber Chinafarmen??? !!!! 

NE danke, tut mir leid das Spiel besteht nicht aus Ruhm und reichtum sondern auch draus seine Ziele zuerreichen und von diesem Standpunkt aus sehe ich es so das du das Spiel nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## x3n0n (9. April 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> was bist du eigendlich fürn bescheuerter wen ich wow zum abschalten spiele dann spiele ich es aber ich muss
> (...)


bihte vergreif dih nicht in ton!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> Sag deinem Acc schonmal byebye!



Warum? weil Blizzard grade einen Privatdedektiven beauftragt hat um rauszubekommen wer "Mosqui" ist?
Wir sind doch nicht im Blizzforum, wo man sich mit den Accounrdaten einloggt.


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (9. April 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Was mir grad einfällt..warum verkauft nicht einfach Blizzard selber Gold?
> Nen Euro billiger als die Goldverkäufer und Problem aus der Welt geschafft, und sie machen noch mehr Kohle?
> 
> Ich schreib mal ne Mail^^



Weil dann das Bruttosozialprodukt von China zusammenbricht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (9. April 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> lesen FTW !!! er meinte doch, dass er 5 tage in der woche spielen kann..
> 
> naja BTT ich hab eigtl. auch nichts gegen goldkäufer.. ich hab noch nich gemerkt, dass goldkaufen irgendwie das spiel versaut. ich würde warscheinlich auch gold kaufen, hätte ich die finanziellen mittel. ich bin schüler von daher geb ich das geld lieber für sachen aus die ich mit freunden im rl machen kann aber hätt ich die möglichkeit und und wer mir das geld nicht zu schade, würd ich es warscheinlich auch machen.
> Dori


Lies lieber mal selber! Er sagte, dass er an 5 Tagen nur 2-4 Stunden spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





busaku schrieb:


> Nenene.. du hast das ganz falsch verstanden ^^ Er hat nur keine Lust zu "arbeiten", um spielen zu können.. sprich er hat keinen Bock zu farmen^^
> 
> Ich kann deine Argumente sehr gut verstehen, allerdings gehört dies einfach zum Spiel dazu. Du musst immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass du anderen Leute leider den Spielpass damit nimmst, da in jeder Ecke Goldspammer rumstehen und Farmbots "ehrlichen" Spielern die Mobs vor der Nase wegschnappen. Wenn dies für dich okay ist, muss ich wohl damit leben^^


Achso okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließe mich deiner Meinung aber an.


----------



## rasczack (9. April 2008)

hmmm,

is es echt standart bei euch, wenn wer etwas schreibt was nicht eurer Weltanschauung entspricht gleich beleidigend zu werden und den zu flamen?

Mal ehrlich, denkt ihr, das ihr mit dem geflame irgendwas erreicht? Werdet erwachsen, diese kiddy-beiträge sind weder unterhaltsam noch angebracht. Wenn ihr einer anderen Meinung seid, könnt ihr sie hier gerne Kund tun, so wie es auch viele können, aber mit flame ist das Einzige was ihr erreicht, das ihr weder ernst genommen noch eure Meinung berücksichtigt wird.

Er hat seinen Fall, sachlich und ordentlich geschildert, und egal wie dagegn ihr seid, solltet ihr soviel Anstand besitzen im gleichen Ton und ordentlich eure Meinung dazu zu schildern.

Mfg....


----------



## Te-Rax (9. April 2008)

Vernünftige Begründung ist es schon, aber das einzige was mich wundert ist, das dein Acc. nnicht entweder von den Chinesen abgezogen wurde bzw. überhaupt von Blizzard verbannt wurde. Normalerweise machen die China Farmer im größten Teil der Zeit nur lv1 Charaktere erstellen und Werbung machen, und das mit deinem Acc.


----------



## Rhokan (9. April 2008)

leveln von mir aus, das toleriere ich, aber goldkauf ? den werd ich niemals tolieren, das zerstört anderen leuten spiel


----------



## °Morgenröte° (9. April 2008)

Ich kann dich Voll und ganz verstehen! Ich selber bin eig. nur ein Casual und als Casual schnell hochzukommen und auch Spaß zuhaben ist echt schwer! Sportlich? Naund, das ist ja fast dasselbe wie diese Powerlvler bloß das  man dabei sein RL behält-.- Will nicht sagen das Powerlvler kein RL haben aber Manchmal ist es Schon Verrückt. Ich selber würde mir lieber Gold/ Lvling kaufen als Tagelang zu Grinden/Farmen! 


Lg °Morgenröte°


----------



## Huti da real (9. April 2008)

also ich kann seine Argumente gut nachvollziehen...ich bin schon lange 70 aber eier auch nur mim 60% Flug-Mount rum weil ich keine lust habe 2-3 Wochen NUR zu farmen um die 5k Gold zu bekommen..... Und das er sich diese dinge nicht erarbeiten will kann ich verstehen...aber man muss hart an etwas arbeiten um ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen oder? Ich finde Blizzard könnte wirklich mal mehr gegen Gold verkauf bei eBay und lvl-Service tun. Mich kotz es an das ich tatsächlich schon mehrmals in der Arena angeschrieben wurde von sonem Gold verkäufer bot... -.-


----------



## Shênya (9. April 2008)

Also erstens mal: Respekt für den Beitrag. Kann Dich echt verstehen, auch wenn ich persönlich sowas nie nutzen würde.
Klar macht farmen nicht immer wirklich Spass, doch teilweise hat man doch richtig Lust drauf (ahja und ehre gibts meist auch gleich mit zum farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und beim twinken.. nuja das mach ich dann wohl sehr gerne^^
Alle die hier: Ach hau ab - Scheiss Goldkäufer machst das Spiel kaputt *miep* sagen. Einfach ignorieren. Sie fühlen sich alle in ihrem ego verletzt, dass man mit nichtstun in einem *Spiel* doch *Spass* haben kann.

wie oben erwähnt: Respekt. Ehrlich!


----------



## Grimtom (9. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir in 10 Jahren eine neue Generation MMORPGs:
> Gratis Spielzeit, Einnahmen über ingame - Werbung (Plakatwände in OG, ingame Radio^^), Item Verkauf.
> Die, die mehr Zeit haben können sich das ganze ja gratis erspielen, und Top Items - die zeigen, was man spielerisch schon geleistet hat gibts natürlich nicht gegen Bares.
> freue mich schon darauf, für diese Meldung von euch zerrissen zu werden
> ...



Das haben wir doch jetzt schon, dass die Spiele nix kosten .... letztes Beispiel "Bounty Bay Online"
Und das Spiel is nicht mal so übel. :-)


Über den Rest von dem Post spare ich mir meine Kommentare ......


----------



## it's magic (9. April 2008)

meiner meinung nach ist wow irgendwie nicht das richtige für dich ... such dir ein offline spiel oder ein item-shop spiel


----------



## Trisher (9. April 2008)

Für mich gehört das Gold farmen bei WoW einfach zum Spiel dazu. Ich spiele ungefähr genauso lange wie du, sowohl die wöchentliche Spieldauer, als auch seit Release. Trotzdem würde ich mir niemals Gold für reales Geld kaufen. Denn wie du selbst sagst, es ist nur ein Spiel, weiter nichts. Und wenn ich etwas an einem Spiel nicht mag, dann mag ich es halt nicht. Das heißt für mich aber auch, dass ich es einfach in Kauf nehmen muss und mich dem Spiel fügen muss, oder das ich es einfach sein lasse mit dem Spiel.


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2008)

du unterstutzt damit das hacken von anderen accs,und bezahlst die leute,die den anderen den spass zerstoeren und ihnen geld wegnehmen.
soetwas ist assozial.http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/antigoldselling.html


----------



## Illuminatos (9. April 2008)

Deine Argumente sind angemessen und ich muss gestehen, aus dieser Sicht habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ABER: Und ich denke da stimmen alle mit mir ein, Leute die nie einen "highleveler" hatten (eigenständig hochgespielt) und dann kaufen und in raids gehen,dass ist auf gut Deutsch widerum Sch...e. Da sie nicht damit umgehen können.
Von daher habe ich keine Einwände wenn, Leute die das Spiel beherrschen, sich für Geld was machen lassen. (auch wenn das die nervige Werbung nicht gerade weniger werden lässt)

PS. Habe nicht alles gelesen, weiß nicht ob diese Meinung schon mal geschrieben wurde. Man möge mir verzeihen.

Grüße


----------



## Annovella (9. April 2008)

Von deiner Seite aus: Ist eine gute Sache und voll in Ordnung.
Aber: Wer levelt diese Chars und von wem kauft man Gold? Kann es wirklich sein das Menschen für einen Hungerlohn Chars lvln bzw Gold farmen? Somit bist du jemand, der diese Organisation tatkräftig unterstützt.
Mein Fazit bzw. meine Sichtweise:
Ich farme nicht gerne und Raiden ist auch nicht so ganz so mein Ding, ich spiele lieber PvP/Arena.(zumindest seit BC) 
Aber mir ist reales Geld wichtiger als irgendwelche Charaktere auf 70 oder XXXXX Gold zu haben und ich spare mein Geld damit ich eine Zukunftsvorsorge habe. Aber auch ich komm abundzu mal dazu Dailys zu machen, weil ich z.B. in den Netherschwingen Ehrfürchtig für ein Netherdrachen sein möchte, oder Wohlwollend bei der zerschm. Sonne für Kristalle spalten. Ich würde es niemals machen, wenn ich nicht etwas nebenbei(oder hauptsächlich) machen, undzwar Chatten bzw via Teamspeak miteinander reden und spass haben, solange ich diese Option nutze kann ich auch mal ebend 8 Dailys bei Netherschwingen machen was mir auch gut Gold geben. Zudem macht Questen doch spass und selbst wenn man nur sehr wenig spielt kommt man ja trotzdme immer weiter nach oben mit dem Level, sodass man keinen 3.rd lvln lassen muss.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

Hmm ein moralisches Problem hab ich grundsätzlich nicht damit Gold zu kaufen....aber:

ich würde doch eines zu bedenken geben:

Woher kommt das Gold das du kaufst ????

1) tatsächlich Chinagefarmt, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass es unter ziemlich erbärmlichen Arbeitsbedingungen von extrem unterbezahlten Personen gefarmt wurde.

2) Eventuell von gehackten Accounts. Auch dann würde ich diese Gold nicht haben wollen.


----------



## Zerleena (9. April 2008)

naja wenn die Beweggründe die sind, dass durch die neue Arbeit weniger Zeit fürs Zocken drin ist, könnte man ja das Powerleveln noch verzeihen aber ich seh es mit dem Goldkauf ähnlich. Gibt ja genug die auf diesen Service zugreifen. Nur auch so gesehn von nix kommt nix, und dann haben wir das Problem dass die Preise gedrückt werden im AH schön. Is ja dann naheliegend wo gekauft wird. Denn das Gold für echtes Geld, dass muss ja erstmal erwirtschaftet werden. Und wenn zuviele Waren im AH liegen und damit das Preisniveau drücken machen sie damit auch das Angebot/Nachfrage Gleichgewicht kaputt. Sprich mehr Angebot als Nachfrage was jeden zwingt das Zeug unter Wert zu verkaufen. Jetzt mal zum eigentlichen: ich weiß nicht wie ich es handhaben würde wenn jetzt ne feste Arbeitsstelle vorhanden ist, ob ich nicht auch dergleichen tun würde oder ob ich mir nicht sage, dass es fürs WE aufgehoben wird. Klar da will man auch mit Freunden was machen aber die haben ja auch net immer Zeit, so dass durchaus Zeit für WoW drin ist. Ich kann das gut verstehen, dass die Farmerei ätzend ist und die Lustkurve in dem Moment sowas von im Keller ist. Goldkauf is jedem seins aber ich mags nicht, alles Gold was sich in meinem Inventar befindet ist erspielt und ich werde das auch weiterhin so betreiben. Klar dauerts länger aber ich möchte nicht der megareiche Spieler sein sondern zumindest immer meine Ausgaben decken können und die großen Etappen halbwegs schnell erreichen (40er und 60er Mount usw.). Wenn man flüssig bleiben will, naja kann man es nur immer und wieder sagen: nicht jeden Krempel ausm Ah kaufen, Bankchar anlegen oder nen nicht aktiven Char als solchen benutzen un dem das Geld schicken. Man kommt echt gut damit, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Dann klappt es mit dem Goldfluss auch als Casual Player.


----------



## Matago (9. April 2008)

Halöchen

habe ca. vor einem halben Jahr einen ähnlichen Threat aufgemacht da meine
Situation ähnlich ist. Habe eine Arbeit 2 kleine Kinder und komme nur am Abend
zum spielen auch am Wochenende.

Deswegen war meine Frage auch was spricht gegen den Goldkauf.
Auf meine Frage kam ziemlich viel Geflame aber auch einige Gute Argumente.

Überzeugt haben mich letztendlich zwei.

1. Durch die Goldfarmer kommt immer mehr Gold ins Spiel, die inGame wirtschaft wird dadurch kaputt gemacht.

Aber eigentlich das Argument was mich wirklich überzeugt hat:

2. Ein grossteil des Goldes der Farmer kommt heute nicht mehr durchs Farmen sondern durch Accounthacks.

Das würde ich an deiner Stelle bedenken, denn wenn du dir deine 5000 Gold kaufst wurden evtl. dafür die Accounts von drei anderen Mitspielern gehackt.

Und willst du das, bzw. willst du das unterstützen und das tust auch definitiv auch wenn du nicht wissen willst
wo das Gold herkommt und meinst du wäschst deine Hände in Unschuld !!


----------



## tHe aXe (9. April 2008)

Alles schön und gut dass du dich um deine Familie und deinen Job kümmerst, ABER da muss ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschliessen, entweder selbst spielen oder es komplett sein lassen. Ich mein Gold kaufen geht da ja noch einigermassen in Ordnung, aber Leveln NO WAY. Denn das sind nachher, genau wie die die ihre Chars bei Ebay kaufen, die absolut keinen Plan über ihre eigene Klasse haben. die muss man oft, nicht immer, in den Instanzen über ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten aufklären und sorry sowas muss nicht sein. Denn man lernt und wächst beim Leveln...


----------



## Alwina (9. April 2008)

Tut mir leid aber ich habe kein Verständnis für dich .
Um es mal etwas drastisch auszudrücken , du bist für mich nicht viel besser als ein Cheater in CS WC3 oder SC.
Du nutzt unfaire Vorteile um besser zu sein bzw. mehr vom Content zu sehen als andere Spieler die genauso viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren wie du .
Der Unterschied besteht darin das du hier deine Mitspieler nicht direkt betrügst .


----------



## Geronimus (9. April 2008)

gleich den account sperren...das liest sich ja wie übelste schelichwerbung^^


----------



## MikeMcFly (9. April 2008)

@Threadersteller

Ich muss mich ziemlich zusammenreißen um hier keinen Bann zu provozieren. Darum schreib ich auch nicht was ich von Dir halte.
Ich bin selbst Berufstätig, habe auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel Zeit und mein RL verhält sich oft etwas contraproduktiv zu meinen Onlinelüsten. Trotzdem würde es mir NIE in den Sinn kommen Gold zu kaufen oder gar meine Chars leveln zu lassen. 
Meine 5 70er sind alle selbst erspielt, ebenso mein Gold und meine Ausrüstung. Ich habe mit meinem Raid Kara clear und bei ZA und FdS liegen wir auch gut im Rennen. Alles obwohl ich für WoW nur sehr wenig Zeit habe und OHNE illegalem Pusch.
Ich fühle mich von Leuten wie dir schlicht beschissen. Ich kann solche Typen nicht ausstehen die einen haufen RL-Kohle hinblättern um Ingame dann einen dicken Max zu machen.

*WoW ist ein Spiel. Jedes Spiel hat Regeln. Werden die Regeln nicht eingehalten macht das Spiel keinen Sinn.* 

Ich mags im RL nicht wenn mich wer beim Spiel betrügt, genausowenig mag ich es online Betrogen zu werden.
Ich wünsche dir ein baldiges Account-Ende und einen MMORPG-Bann auf Lebenszeit. Solche Leute wie Du haben in keine Community was verloren.

PS: Zum Glück merkt man den Goldkäufern und den LvL-Bot-Usern oft ihren fehlenden Skill recht schnell an und glücklicherweise schaffen es die meisten von denen grade mal bis Kara...


----------



## Castro (9. April 2008)

also das einzigste was mich an der ganzen sache aufregt sind die ingame werbungen von goldverkäufern. goldkauf oder lvl-kauf ist mir eigentlich egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (9. April 2008)

oje, was für eine sinnfreie ausrede ... wer leveln läßt, dem entgeht auf jeden fall der spielspaß und es fehlt später an erfahrungen. außerdem besteht die gefahr, dass der acc. gehackt wird und dir dann DAS gold gestohlen wird, was anderen wieder teuer angeboten wird.

wer keine zeit hat, dass spiel mit allen vor- und nachteilen zu geniessen, sollte es bleiben lassen und sich ein anderes hobby suchen, aber nicht kriminelle machenschaften unterstützen.


----------



## Tatopeck (9. April 2008)

@ MikeMcFly : wenn ich sowas lese bekomme ich fast nen lachanfall ..5 70iger ...aber nur wenig zeit für wow LooooL


----------



## hello2312 (9. April 2008)

Welche Frage mir dabei besonders auf der Zunge brennt ist, warum du dies hier als, wie ich gesehen habe, ersten Beitrag schriebst?

die meisten Leute wollen ja eine bestimmte Reaktion auf ihre Beiträge...
(da darf ich mal Barlow zitieren: Deine Skillung ist die Beste! Punkt! Poste deine Skillung im Schurkenforum. Ist jemand nicht deiner Meinung Flame ihn oder seine Mutter. xD)

Ist dir langweilig oder willst du irgendjemand hier der dir deinen Goldkauf schön redet?

Also allein schon die Bedingungen unter denen das Gold, zb. in China erfarmt wird finde ich schon relativ unpassend.
Dazu kommt noch, dass das ganze Werben in den Hauptstädten und die Chinafarmer mit ihren Bots anderen schon den Spielspaß mindern können und das sich dies nur rentiert wenn tätsächlich Leute wie du diese Deinste auch in Anspruch nehmen

Wie Bereits vorher erwähnt gehöhren Farmen und gerade lvln einfach zum Spiel. Und die Notwendigkeit eines Epicflugmounts (Beispiel) oder von unmengen an Gold bei ein bis zwei  Innis, einem Raid oder nen paar Runden BGs die Woche erschließen sich mir auch net.

Ich denke auch das nen Singleplayergame mit Multiplayermodus ne bessere Wahl für dich wäre.

mfG & schönen Abend noch ^^


----------



## Alogian (9. April 2008)

Finde goldkauf und lvln lassen nicht schlimm, wenn man seine Klasse auch spielen kann. Ich kenne nen RL Kumpel der hat sich vor 3 Monaten einen 70er Schurken mit Blauem equip gekauft, hat sich 7000 Gold gekauft und raidet mittlerweile Hyjal, also es kommt drauf an wie du dich anstellst.


----------



## Gizler (9. April 2008)

So, ich sag dir mal, was ich allen Goldkäufern sage...
Das China-Gold wird nicht nur durch Botfarming, sondern auch durch Hacken von Accounts erwirtschaftet. Es wird also den "arbeitenden" Spielern das Geld weggenommen, das sie sich erfarmt haben. Und du kaufst das...
Farmen, Dailyquests... gehören zum Spiel. Und sie sind sinnvoll. Wenn du mit ihnen nichts anfangen kannst, dann spiel nicht WoW. Oder leveln lassen. In einem Rollenspiel. Mein Gott.


----------



## Flash Shock (9. April 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Wenn man das so erlebt wie du finde ich ist der Goldkauf etwas anders.
> 
> Mich würde aber mal Intessieren wie du mit den Char klakommst die du lvl lassen hast.
> Bei mir ist das so...ich habe eine Krieger...dieser war lange Zeit mein Main.
> ...



Sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (9. April 2008)

Meine Meinung:

Goldkaufen und leveln lassen gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht zum geplanten Spielablauf. Für mich ist das einfach nur cheaten. 

Aber solang's Deppen gibt, die das brauchen, kann ich mir auch weiterhin das Gespamme von den Sellern geben.


----------



## Zerleena (9. April 2008)

Ja, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Klar, jeder hat seine Prioritäten und seinen Alltag und nicht jeder kann so WOW spielen wie er lustig ist. Dann würde sich ja die Frage gar net stellen. Aber es nervt mich immer wieder wenn dann bei manchen der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gegangen wird. Ich will dich ja net angreifen, nur du bist nicht der einzige von den vielen WoW Spielern die nich immer die Zeit haben und es gibt genug die durch ihre Arbeit eben nur Casual gaming betreiben können. Aber deswegen auf Dienste wie Powerleveling oder Goldkauf zurückgreifen? Ich weiß net. Was gibt dir dann das Game mal abgesehn davon, dass du nen Bann von Blizzard riskierst oder du um deine "Habe" ingame erleichtert wirst und dann mit nem nackten Char rumrennen musst im schlimmsten Fall? Da haste dann auch nix gekonnt und hast gar nichts mehr von dem Char wenn der bis aufs letzte Kupferstück ausgeplündert wurde. WEnn ich ne soviel Zeit zum Zocken habe dann mache ich wenigstens das Beste aus der wenigen zeit und das ohne Hilfe von außen. Und du wirst ja auch mal Urlaub haben oder verlängerte Wochenenden. Weiß ja nicht ob du Frau/Freundin und Kinder hast. WEnn ja gut da is nich viel mit WoW das stimmt. Ich sage mal so, wenn ich die Zeit nicht habe dann kann ich eben nicht spielen und gut ist. Meine Güte es ist nur ein Game. Wärst du in nem Fußballverein in deiner Freizeit würde es halt auch ne mehr gehen jeden Tag zu spielen. Damit muss man sich halt abfinden. Sicher das kann man ne mit WoW vergleichen weil man so ja die Freizeit real mit Leuten verbringt aber es läuft fast aufs gleich hinaus. Man wird nich soviel so schnell erreichen wie jemand der mehr Zeit zur Verfügung hat aber man erreicht trotzdem was auch wenns länger dauert auch ohne zusätzliche Hilfe.


----------



## SueySite (9. April 2008)

Zum Thema Levelservice. Jeder Spieler der auf seinem Account einen 70er vorweisen kann, sollte mit jedem weiteren erstellten Twink direkt bei LvL 58 anfangen.


----------



## Dorilian (9. April 2008)

flamed mich wenn das schon jmd gesagt hat aber wollt mir grad nich die mühe machen um alles durchzulesen aber die leute die meckern das die preise dadurch extrem sinken, seit schlauer, die preise sind ja so niedrig kauft alles weg und setzt es wiederrum teurer rein was glaubste wie viel goldihru dann damit machen könnt?



Dori


----------



## jerubbaal (9. April 2008)

lvln lassen ok, aber gold kaufen?

ich persönlich hab kein geld um mir gold zu kaufen. dafür ist wow selbst schon teuer genug. und dass ihr davon nichts mitbekommt, wenn jemand gold kauft, glaub ich auch nicht, es sei denn dat brett vor eurem kopf ist ein mammutbaum... allein die ah-preise steigen und steigen. nicht weil sich so viele leute das geld erspielt haben (weil wer geld farmt, kann auch items/mats farmen), sondern eben wegen jener goldkäufer.
ich zb wollte die letzten 20 skillpkte bis 300 in verzaubern im ah kaufen.. kurz überschlagen, was das kostet: knapp 2k gold!!! da bin ich doch lieber farmen gegangen. 
und warum so teuer? weils genug leute gibt, die sich gold kaufen, um mats zu kaufen, wodurch wieder die ah-leute mehr geld haben, und sichj auch teurere sachen leisten können. 
wer ist der dumme? der ehrliche, wie immer! weil ich kein gold kaufe, und die, die gold kaufen nicht ausnutze, habe ich gerade genug, um meine repkosten zu begleichen, mounts zu kaufen (ich rede nicht vom epic greifen!!), und das ein oder andere überher (tränke, flasks, etc.).

klar wirds nu leute geben die sagen: bist ja auch dumm, das gold nicht übers ah rein zu holen!!
- ja, irgendwie schon. was mir aber wichtiger ist, als "dumm" zu sein, ist zu wissen, dass ich der wirtschaft und dem handel des spiels nicht schade! also geht´s mir ums (ich weiss nciht, wer von euch schon mal davon gehört hat) 
*PRINZIP!!!!*


soll nu kein geflame gegen den thread-ersteller sein, sonder nur eine aufklärung für die "ich krieg davon eh nix mit"-leute


----------



## MikeMcFly (9. April 2008)

Tatopeck schrieb:


> @ MikeMcFly : wenn ich sowas lese bekomme ich fast nen lachanfall ..5 70iger ...aber nur wenig zeit für wow LooooL


sry, es sind nur 4 70er der Jäger ist nur 68, ich leg aber mindestens noch 2 Ü60 drauf ^^

Einen Char auf 70 zu spielen ist relativ einfach. bei meinen ersten 70er  waren es rund 20 Tage reine Spielzeit und brauchten in realzeit rund 2 Jahre um so groß zu werden.
Meine beiden jüngsten 70er brauchten je nur noch etwa 14-15 Tage Spielzeit (dank Patch) und sind inerhalb eines Jahres entstanden... macht großzügig gerechnet 2h täglich für beide zusammen. rechne ich die WE noch mit etwa doppelter Spielzeit, dann frage ich mich warum ich noch nicht mehr 70er habe ^^

Aber mal ernsthaft... ich konzentrier mich ehr auf einen Main für die Raids, die anderen sind just for fun und sollen gar nicht den Anspruch haben Endgamecontent zu sehen.


----------



## jerubbaal (9. April 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Zum Thema Levelservice. Jeder Spieler der auf seinem Account einen 70er vorweisen kann, sollte mit jedem weiteren erstellten Twink direkt bei LvL 58 anfangen.




mimimi... und jeder der illi down hat, bekommt automatisch t6 für jeden 70er... und wo wir schon dabei sind gibts noch ruf bei allen fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und gold und frauen und sex,drugs and rock´n´roll und hohes c für alle und ...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen

zeit ist zu kostbar um sie mit stupidem farmen und stumpfsinnigem leveln zu verbringen
allerdings finde ich auch dass chinafarmer powerleveler und goldseller das spiel wirklich um einiges schlechter machen

Man muss eben abwägen ob es das einem wert ist dass man geld dafür ausgibt und in kauf nimmt damit leute wie chinafarmer zu unterstützen


----------



## Stryyke (9. April 2008)

Ich kann den TE verstehen.

Und letztlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen. Jeder der einen Levelservice beauftrat weiß um das Risiko, dass er mit seinem Acc da eingeht.
Lasst die Leute die Gold kaufen möchten Gld kaufen und spielt selber so, wie ihr es für richtig haltet. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie ihr euch so in etwas hineinsteigern könnt, dass eigentlich gar nicht euer Bier ist.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Dorilian (9. April 2008)

und du solltest mal ganz schnell ne verwarnung bekommen.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Es wird ja sehr viel über das Goldkaufen und das Leveln geschimpft - jeder verdammt es - aber keine machts. Es ist böse und vermiest allen das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nun ja ich finde es unsportlich aber naja es stört mich ja nicht wirklich und deshalb ist es mir auch egal ist ja dein acc
aber das mit dem lvln lassen naja ich finds net so dolle, denn ich meine das man ne klasse nur dann richtig gut beherscht, wenn man sie auch selber gezockt hat!
aber das ist meine meinung und du musst ja nicht der elben sein!!!

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ach ja den satz fidne ich besonders geil^^
wenn du unbedingt zerrissen werden willst ok aber naja man kann ja auch auf zivilisiertere art miteinander reden oda???^^
vor allem wenn du es gut begründest!!!


----------



## MikeMcFly (9. April 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> und du solltest mal ganz schnell ne verwarnung bekommen.


Auch wenn er recht hat?


----------



## ReWahn (9. April 2008)

Gold kaufen und Powerleveln lassen ist nichts anderes als in einem offlinespiel cheaten. du kommst an dinge, die du dir nicht verdient hast, du bist zu faul, etwas für wow zu tun oder dich etwas anzustrengen. schlimmer noch, durch goldkauf unterstützt du das hacken von accounts durch die anbieter. du verstösst direkt gegen blizzards agb, die einzuhalten du blizzard mit deiner accounteröffnung versichert hast. das ist ein rechtlich bindener vertrag, den du da brichst, das ist dir schon klar, oder? 

meiner meinung nach ist goldkauf / powerleveling einfach nur ein armutszeugnis. es zeigt, dass man nicht einmal in der lage ist, sich an so simple regeln wie die von wow zu halten. regeln sind nicht zum spass a, sie dienen dem reibungslosen ablauf un der funktionalität des spiels. du machst durch dein verhaltn auf lange sicht das spiel kaputt. und versuchst es uns schönzureden mit ausreden von wegen rl. ist dein ach so schlimmer zeitmangel etwa grund genug, anderen spielern den spass am spiel zu nehmen? wenn u das so sioehst, zeigt das eigentlich nur, dass du relativ wenig von sozialem verhalten und rücksichtnahme hälstt. 
mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Makku (9. April 2008)

@TE: Kauf Deiner Frau lieber ein paar Blumen von dem Geld

Irgendwie finde ich das, was Du schreibst, wirr und widersprüchlich... 

Einerseits macht Dir WOW Spaß und Du verbringst viel Zeit (wie ich finde) mit dem Spiel. Sagst aber, Du willst Dir nix erarbeiten, weil Dir die Zeit zu schade ist... Dann sag es doch, wie es ist: DU bist zu faul! Du willst am liebsten T6 mit Level 1 haben und dann am besten damit angeben, damit alle glauben, Du wärst der Held im Zelt...

Spiel auf einem Privat-Server...ist zwar "illegal", aber das scheint Dir ja egal zu sein

Aber mit der Unterstützung der Gold-Käufer macht ihr einfach das Wirtschaftssystem in WOW auf Eurem Server kaputt.

Was meint ihr denn, warum der höchste Reitskill /Flugskill 5000 Gold kostet? Das sind einfach Maßnahmen Blizzards, das Gold wieder aus dem Spiel zu ziehen... damit eben nicht zuviel Gold auf einem Server im Umlauf ist... nur, dadurch das so Deppen wie Du Gold kaufen, macht Ihr das Spiel für "Normale Spieler" schwieriger... weil viele Sachen einfach mehr Gold kosten, weil es so einfach geworden ist, Gold zu beschaffen. 

Naja... ich an Deiner Stelle würde, wie ein Vorposter es geschrieben hat, Offline-Spiele spielen... damit schadest Du wenigstens Anderen nicht...


----------



## Krazi (9. April 2008)

zu gold verkauf oder leveling service ...
wer die zeit zum lvln und farmen nicht hat der checkt ww.ebay oder sucht unter google  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frekii (9. April 2008)

Ich bin normalerweise keienr der sowas schreibt aber...

Wenn du probleme mit dem Inhalt des Spiels hast (leven z.b.), dann such dir ein anderes Spiel! Der Weg ist das Ziel. Wenn du das als Arbeit ansiehst und es dir keinen Spaß macht lass es eben. Das ist nunmal der Preis um den Endgamecontent "genießen" zu dürfen.


----------



## Dorilian (9. April 2008)

trotzdem sollte er sich nicht in seinem ton vergreifen und wer wow als sport sieht, da denk ich nur WTF was geht bei euch ihr sitzt vorm pc und seht das als sport an, die einzigen leute in wow die man als (e-)sportler ansehen könnte, sind die, die oben in den hohen rängen sind und Arena zocken bzw. die großen Raidgilden.


----------



## Derrty (9. April 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Was mir grad einfällt..warum verkauft nicht einfach Blizzard selber Gold?
> Nen Euro billiger als die Goldverkäufer und Problem aus der Welt geschafft, und sie machen noch mehr Kohle?
> 
> Ich schreib mal ne Mail^^



Iwas is bei dir auch hängen geblieben oder?
1. Das währen ja nochmal zusätzliche kosten
und jetzt kommts 
PUNKT 2
WOW soll/will ja jeden, die gleiche möglichkeiten bieten es soll für jeden das gleiche geben, sonst gebe es ja noch 100 andere flame threads^^ 

mimimi der hat kohle kann sich alles kaufen mimimi



was ich persöhnlich glaube is ja das blizz eigene China farmer hat^^
zumindest währ das ne möglichkeit einige cleches zu umgehn^^


----------



## Danbar (9. April 2008)

naja...ewigen nen neuen twink hochziehn nervt schon ...gleiche quests usw. aber....
ich will wissen was der char kann und das lerne ich meiner meinung in den lvl bis 70...und denn gehts erst richtig los.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (9. April 2008)

vor allem weil es erst seit gestern dieses Farm Prinzip gibt. Wen das zu sehr nervt mit dem Farmen sollte besser aufhören denn es ist nunmal unumgänglich im Endlevelbereich oder auch schon in der Zwischenzeit. Ob ich nun die Kohle farme um mir das Zeug aus dem AH zu kaufen kann ich ebenso gut das Material farmen. Mich nervt es manchmal auch mit meinem Bergbau aber ich weiß dass genug Leute Bedarf haben an Erzen welcher Art auch immer und nunmal zu faul sind es selbst zu farmen (ok nicht jeder Beruf passt auch zu jeder Klasse) und damit mache ich mein Gold. Aber: es bleibt im Spiel und wird nicht von außen eingestreut. Das ist der Teil wo mich die Goldkäufer einfach stören. Sie kaufen für ihr echtes Geld (dafür würde ich mir schon allein mal ne Platte machen) virtuelles SPielgeld und kaufen ja damit das Material was ja eigentlich die Spieler kaufen sollten die sich das Gold verdient haben ->siehe Goldkreislauf. Ich verdiene es, kaufe Zeug um was zu erstellen was andere brauchen damit die es kaufen. So sollte das ja auch sein. Nur dann kommen halt welche daher die keinen Bock haben was zu machen und sich lieber zurücklehnen wollen und gleich mit 70 einsteigen würden am besten mit genug kohle für den Netherdrachen noch dazu. Das macht aber diesen sensiblen Goldkreislauf kaputt so dass die, die normal ihr Gold erwirtschaften weniger bekommen für ihr Gold oder Material. Darum hab ich was dagegen, dass dieses Goldkaufen genutzt wird weil dies zum Nachteil derer ist, die sich das nicht leisten wollen/können. Das ist cheaten, kann man nun schönreden wie man will. Aufs Powerleveln nicht minder zutreffend weil dies wieder Spieler benachteiligt die nicht soviel Zeit haben zum Spielen und wiederum nicht in der Lage( oder eher willens) dafür andere Leute zu bezahlen. Weil mal ehrlich, dann brauch ich das Spiel nicht spielen.


----------



## Isegrim (9. April 2008)

@ Themenersteller mosgui: Tut mir leid, kann deine Sicht- und Handlungsweise nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich nicht zu etwas passe, dann lasse ich es bleiben, anstatt es nach meiner Vorliebe zu verbiegen.
Verstehe sowieso nicht, weshalb sich Berufstätige mit Familie gerade ein (normalerweise) zeitfressendes Hobby wie WoW zulegen müssen, anstatt eines zu wählen, das weniger Zeit – vor allem am Stück – benötigt.


----------



## Orodben (9. April 2008)

Hmm, hätt ich grad den Link im Kopf, würd ich dich melden.

Wie schon sooft geschrieben, wenn du keine Lust hast, zu "arbeiten", dann spiel was anderes. Am besten ein Spiel, wo man cheaten kann. Dann kannst du deinen Spaß haben, ohne andere zu belästigen.

Ich war einmal in ner Instanz mit so nem gelevelten Hexer, der sich das Gold fürs Mount gekauft hat, er hat die ganze Zeit nur Mist gelabert, so nach dem Motto "Das macht doch eh jeder, ich arbeite lieber ne halbe Stunde länger, als mir 5000g zu farmen..." blablabla

Ne Leute, ihr habt den Sinn vom Spiel nicht verstanden. WoW ist eine eigene, mehr oder minder funktionierende Welt, in die man eintauchen kann. Aber sie hat, wie die schöne Reallife-Welt, die eine oder andere Regel, die man beachten muss.

Dealst du, weil man so schneller das Geld für nen neuen Bentley zusammen hat? Handelst du mit Menschen, weil du ein Leben in Saus und Braus führen willst, ohne einen Finger krumm zu machen?

Ja, du beeinträchtigst andere in dieser Welt - du bringst sie zwar nicht um wie mit Drogen, oder erniedrigst sie - aber du nimmst ihnen die Möglichkeit, vorwärts zu kommen. Weil manche Dinge unbezahlbar werden, dein Vorsprung nicht aufholbar etc.

Ach ja, der Hexer von dem ich erzählt habe - war in HdZ1 nonhero, er meinte, er kann das ganze Gefangenlager pullen, Saat rein, 65er priest wirds schon wegheilen...

Vielen Dank auch, ich hoffe, du hast dein Ego besser unter Kontrolle.


----------



## luXz (9. April 2008)

deine sache und ich hab nichts dagegen farmen auf lvl 70 ist nur öde^^
meiner meinung nach brauchst keine rechtfertigung


----------



## Megamage (9. April 2008)

Also ich Stimme Mende zu aber echt du kannst auch fun haben wenn du lvlst ich zb lvl mein 11ten Twinke habe mitlwerweile 10 70iger Ok habe auch die Zeit aber ich zb LvL zum abschalten und geniesse nur nebenbei wie ich Schwarzen Tempel Raide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Meinung


----------



## Loktor (9. April 2008)

Stört mich nicht. Goldkauf lässt sich nicht vermeiden, und ist für mich mittlerweile schon ein Teil der World Of Warcraft. Nehmt das hin, auch wenn es einigen hier wehtut.


----------



## Belgor (9. April 2008)

Iss doch eh alles Käse ... Goldverkäufer wird man solange nicht los bis Blizzard die Server runterfährt. Und bis dahin werden die Leute auch Ihre Chars leveln lassen und Gold kaufen und und und .. Mich juckt es nicht mehr, da Blizz eh nix dagegen machen kann. Bannt man 1 Chinafarmer kommen 3 neue !!


----------



## fixfox10 (9. April 2008)

Mein Senf dazu:

1. lieber TE bist du mutig, dich hier hinzustellen und Böses zuzugeben.

2. Du solltest deinen Mut mal zusammennehmen und dich mit deinen gekauften Chars auf einem BG blicken lassen, dann siehst du, was dein ausgegebenes Geld wert ist. Ist übrigens auch n lustiger Zeitvertreib, wenn man's kann.

3. Deine Einstellung unserem Spiel gegenüber ist... nun ja... mangelhaft. Jeder steht vor dem Problem, sich die Level und das notwendige Gold mit harter Arbeit zu verdienen. Warum hast DU das nicht nötig?

4. Der eigentliche Sinn des Spieles (zumindest für die Spieler sollte es so sein) ist, soziale Kontakte zu haben. Es ist ganz egal ob du Kara clear hast oder ob du Hogger legen sollst. Entscheidend ist das MITEINANDER. Und das kriegst du mit einem 70er genauso gut oder schlecht wie mit fünf oder zehn. Wenn du meinst, daß der Endcontent mehr wert ist, frag dich einmal, warum Blizz davon nicht noch mehr anbietet.

5. Wurde auch schon gesagt: Gold kaufen ist UNSOZIAL. Den Farmern gegenüber.

6. Glaub nur ja nicht, daß du wenig spielst. 2 h am Tag geht schon in Richtung Sucht (flame über mich), mir gehts auch nicht anders.

7. Zusammenfassend: Die Mehrzahl deiner Mitspieler wird übereinstimmend bestätigen, daß du das Spiel nicht ganz verstanden hast.

*Senf aus*


----------



## FrustmaN (9. April 2008)

keine Zeit um zu farmen ? zu langweilig ?

klar ist es zeitintensiv wenn man sich mal so eben ein epic flugmount zusammenfarmen möchte und sicher auch nicht gerade spannend wenn man sein we mit farmen verbringt.

in gewisser weise kann, falsch könnte, man es verstehen. aber tolerieren oder sogar gut finden ??

nie im leben !!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

argumente (oder besser entschuldigungen) dafür findet man immer ( 3std statt mit farmen lieber mit der familie/ freunden verbringen) und sicher sind bestimmt 95% auch sinnvoller als ingame stupide zu farmen.

aber !

ist es fair ?  NEIN
ist es gerecht ? NEIN
ist es sportlich ? NEIN

die daily quests wurden eingeführt um den goldverkäufern etwas das wasser abzugraben, da man mit wenig aufwand an recht einträgliche summen kommen kann, jeder der trotzdem gold kauft untergräbt das system und schädigt direkt (accounthacks) und indirekt andere spieler (ah preise sinken, bots farmen ganze regionen leer, der nervigste grund: GOLDVERKAUFSSPAMM!!)

klar kann man jetzt einen teil de verantwortung auf blizzard abwälzen, schließlich wird nicht genug gegen die spammer und bots getan, wo sich das argument aufdrängt daß es insgeheim geduldet wird da doch sicher ein erheblicher teil der zahlenden accs eben von solchen firmen eingerichtet wurde und genau damit kommen wir zu einem meiner weiteren kritikpunkte:

wieso glaubt jeder der es sich "leisten" kann , er könne sich über jegliche regeln hinwegsetzen nur weil er keine lust hat seine wertvolle zeit mit eher unliebsamen dingen zu "verschwenden" (denke so würde der TE die zum farmen aufgewendete zeit betrachten) ????

kleiner tip: sicher ist der te ein gutverdienender leitender angestellter in irgendeiner tollen firma, daher rate ich dazu einfach einen neuen arbeitsplatz zu schaffen und einem schüler eben mal paar euronen zahlen, daß der bissl wow für ihn zockt und falls er mal keine lust hat selbst zu zocken kann er sich ja den computer an den tollen 40´´ plasma anschließen und so nur noch zuschaun, dann muß er ja nicht mal mehr nen finger krumm machen und hat noch mehr zeit für seine familie  (*ironie und sarkasmus aus*)


nun mal wieder im ernst: keine zeit zum farmen, kein spaß dran ? dann such dir farmplätze wo es spaß macht ! als bsp: mal als 50er solo zul farrak probieren ! bringt ne menge spaß und gute 20 g ! oder zum farmen nen kollegen mitnehmen und zusammen dailys machen! macht auch ne menge spaß.

aber diese heuchelei mit den gründen ? naja eher mieser versuch sich von anderen leuten sagen zu lassen "is ja gar nicht so schlimm,.....    macht ja nichts....    " kommt einem so vor wie ne beichte mit der absicht sich die absolution zu holen


daher meinerseits:   NEIN, wenn dir nichts anderes einfällt ?? dann laß es eben und folge dem rat vieler vorposter und spiel irgendetwas offline.


dieses posting ist an alle goldkäufer und lvlservice-nutzer gerichtet:  danke daß ihr das spiel mit eurer dummheit ruinieren, ich hoffe doch sehr daß ihr gebannt werden oder eure accounts gehackt und vollkommen geplündert werden damit ihr von jeglichen servern verschwinden



zu mir: spiele seit beginn von wow, je nach zeit die zur verfügung steht auch mal 6-8 std am we und hab trotz einem 70er immer noch kein episches flugmount und werde eventuell kara erst ach der nächsten erweiterung als 80er betreten können. aber jedes kupfer ist selbst erarbeitet, erfarmt oder in witzigen inst-runs erbeutet und das einzige was mir in dem spiel den spaß vermiest sind goldverkaufsspammer, bettler und die leute die die preise im ah für manche dinge ins bodenlose fallen lassen und für anderes unerschwinglich machen indem sie mithelfen die wirtschaft zu manipulieren durch eigene faulheit.

und nur weil man etwas tun kann (aufgrund des finanziellen hintergrundes. was ich sicher auch könnte, dafür arbeite ich genug) heißt es nicht es auch tun zu müßen ! und wennman es tut dann sollte man wenigstens den anstand haben es für sich zu behalten.

BESCHEISSEN WIRD NICHT FAIR NUR WEIL MAN ES ÖFFENTLICH ZUGIBT!


----------



## Nahal (9. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht recht, vom Prinzip her, denke ich wer das Spiel mag, sich drauf einlässt der a.) Levelt auch gern und b.) schafft es trotz wenig Zeitaufwand vorran zu kommen... Es ist mehr eine frage des wollen, nicht des könnens. 

Ich spiele bereits seit 3 Jahren. Investiere auch zu VIEL zeit in WoW, bin dabei mir das mal wieder abzugewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber denke das Blizz auch ein wenig selber schuld hat.

Man MUSS einfach viel zeit in dieses Spiel/Hobby investieren um richtig alles auszukosten. Nur PvP-- auf dauer boring. Nur PvE--- jeder will mal allys klatschen.. Und dann noch farmen... ich mein siehe zerschmetterte Sonnen Queste... angefangen mit 2... ist man nun schon bei 7-8 nur auf der Insel. Dann Daily hier, flask etc. 

Vielleicht sagt Blizz:"Ist nicht so gewollt" aber an sich steigt der schwierigkeitsgrad und somit der Aufwand zum, vorwärts kommen. Ganz klar das sich leute sagen, Warum den ganzen scheiß, ich geh ins Kino und ein Tag später hab ich das wo ich sonst 5 std. für gebraucht hätte... 

Gruß Nahal


----------



## Syrics (9. April 2008)

@te 

goldkaufen ist das letzte was man in wow tun kann.hattest du jemals einen moment im spiel wo du dir denkst:wow...hab ichs doch endlich geschafft! nein? woran liegst wohl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist genau das gleiche wie cheaten...in dem moment wo du deine acc. daten zum leveling angibst hast du zugegeben dass du kein wow spielen kannst.


----------



## Betrunkener (9. April 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> naja blizzard geht sicher net so hart gegen gold verkäufer vor.
> ich denk mir mal,die nehmen dadurch selbst genug ein^^



Sie nehmen dadurch selbst genug ein? Da China-Farmer ihr Spiel sabotieren? Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen!


----------



## Schwuuu (9. April 2008)

gold kaufen ist meiner ansicht für leute die echt viel privat leben haben die möglichkeit das game voll zu genießen da sie in der zeit die sie haben nicht farmen müssen.
nun gut die gold farmen die rumspammen nerven sicher, das ist das einzige so selber bekommt man es ja kaum mit das nen anderer gold gekauft hat.


----------



## Occasus (9. April 2008)

aaaaaaaaaah!! Goldkäufer!!! Verbrennt ihn!!!!

ne spaß beiseite. ich verstehe dich sehr gut. hab mir einen char auf 70 gespielt und irgendwie keine lust mehr alles nochmal zu machen. 
ich lasse aber nicht lvln!!!!!

für mich gehört aber farmen genauso zum spiel.


----------



## newcomer2010 (9. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir in 10 Jahren eine neue Generation MMORPGs:
> Gratis Spielzeit, Einnahmen über ingame - Werbung (Plakatwände in OG, ingame Radio^^), Item Verkauf.
> Die, die mehr Zeit haben können sich das ganze ja gratis erspielen, und Top Items - die zeigen, was man spielerisch schon geleistet hat gibts natürlich nicht gegen Bares.



Jo, das ist alles schön und gut und darf gerne so passieren, nur wird es das dann ohne mich. 

Aber ich stelle mal fest:

1) Die Spielregeln bei WoW verbieten alle Arten des Kaufs von Spielinhalten gegen echte Währung. In diesem Sinne bist du ganz eindeutig ein *Cheater und Betrüger* den anderen Spielern gegenüber. Ob das jetzt jeder deiner Mitspieler auch so fühlt oder nicht, ist erst mal völlig irrelevant. Genauso ist es irrelevant, ob du "mithalten" kannst. Spielregeln sind Spielregeln - und mal ehrlich, es gibt genügend Spieler mit wenig Zeit, die ihre Nische in WoW finden, ohne Gold kaufen zu müssen. Blizzard hat da imo viel getan im Vergleich zu früher. Die meisten Goldkäufer sind eher vom Typ "alles haben müssen" - dabei kriegt man bei WoW vieles für wirklich nicht viel Aufwand, Blizzard hat das Bedürfnis durchaus bemerkt. Das Spiel ist nun mal auf Zeit ausgelegt, ich spiele beispielsweise derzeit recht viel, dennoch gibt es sooo viele Spieler, die so viel mehr virtuelles "Eigentum" haben als ich. Vielleicht sollte man seinen Neid auch einfach mal im Zaum halten können?

2) Ginge es alleine um deinen Spielspaß - bittesehr, in Offline-Spielen darfst du gerne cheaten wie du lustig bist, das muss jeder mit sich selbst vereinbaren. Aber in einem Spiel mit Tausenden anderen? Wo kommt denn wohl das Gold her? Im am wenigsten schlimmsten Fall sitzen Spieler aus Niedriglohnländern da und farmen den ganzen Tag (kann man tolerieren), früher waren es meistens Bots (schon extrem viel nerviger) und heute kommt das meiste Gold wohl aus Accounthacks, denen deine Mitspieler zum Opfer fallen. Sind sie daran ganz schuldlos? Nein, aber du machst es attraktiv und sorgst mit dafür, dass im offiziellen Forum (!) reihenweise Links auftauchen, die Keylogger enthalten. Ich halte fest: *asoziales Verhalten*. Dein Wunsch nach schnellem Gold schadet ganz eindeutig (da muss man nicht mal das umstrittene Thema Serverökonomie heranziehen!) anderen Spielern, deinen Mitspielern. Ohne Goldkäufer gäbes es auch Accounthacks, aber in ganz wesentlich niedrigeren Dimensionen, das ist offensichtlich. Vom Spam will ich mal gar nicht anfangen, dagegen kann man sich wenigstens gut durch Addons wehren.

3) In deiner schönen neuen Spielewelt, wo man ganz offiziell Gold für echtes Geld kaufen darf, weiß jeder vorher bescheid, worauf er sich einlässt! Da ist gar nichts gegen einzuwenden. Ich würde sowas nicht spielen, und ob man damit kommerziell tatsächlich erfolgreich sein kann, das muss erst mal bewiesen werden. Hier kam die Frage auf, warum Blizz nicht selber Gold verkauft, wo das doch so ein tolles Geschäft sei. Könnte es nicht daran liegen, dass sich viele (zB ich) auf ihr Wort verlassen, sich immer gegen den Kauf von Gold auszusprechen? Natürlich kann Blizz den Goldkauf nicht komplett unterbinden, aber man sieht immer wieder, dass tatsächlich Maßnahmen unternommen werden - letztlich ein Kleinkrieg zwischen den Parteien, bei dem mal die eine, mal die andere, die Nase vorn hat. Fakt ist, dass Blizzard Spielregeln festgelegt hat, die ganz eindeutig sind. Ich spiele das Spiel unter anderem deshalb, das gebe ich offen zu. Ich weiß, dass es genügend Leute wie den TE gibt, die sich darüber hinwegsetzen. Dennoch gibt es mir ein gutes Gefühl, dass die Goldkäufer es über "dunkle Kanäle" machen müssen und die meisten es geheimhalten.


----------



## Bavario (9. April 2008)

ich sehs ähnlich wie der TE. Hab zwar noch kein Gold gekauft, aber auf normalem Wege ohne stundenlang zu farmen oder monatelang Tagesquests zu erledigen bekommt man einfach kein Epic-Flugtier. Darum hab ich mit meinem 70er auch nur das normale...


----------



## Gattay (9. April 2008)

Ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich sowas lese. Goldkaufen ist das letzte und hat nix mit mehr spielspass zu tun. in einem rollenspiel muss man sich manche dinge halt erarbeiten.

in meiner gilde sind in den letzten 3 monaten 9 accounts gehakkt und geplündert worden. zweimal von offis und da wurde die gildenabnk gelcih mitgeleert. 

wer gold kauft gehört sofort gebannt


----------



## Zerleena (9. April 2008)

also ich denke mal spielen könnte er schon, nur die Lust scheint er nicht zu haben die Zeit fürs Farmen und leveln aufzuwenden. Aber das müssen die anderen doch auch. Wobei, was heißt müssen? Gar nichts muss ich da drin. Sobald ich mit so ner Einstellung rangehe macht mir das Spiel ja keinen SPaß mehr. Zum LEveln nochmals, ich sehe es ähnlich, man muss doch seine Klasse spielen können und die Grundelemente lernt man in den ersten 30 Leveln (meist sind die meisten Spells Anfang bis Mitte 30 vergeben) und die restlichen Level ist mal ein neuer dabei. Aber der Punkt ist, man hatte schon 30 Level Zeit die Klasse kennenzulernen und sie ihrem Zweck entsprechend zu spielen. Wie soll das einer können, der sich hochleveln lässt? Du stehst dann vor nem 70er Char der massig Sprüche hat aber du weißt ne was du in welcher Situation anwenden sollst. Und solche Leute gibts genug, die einen zigmal in der Instanz whipen lassen weil sie keinen blassen von ihrer Klasse haben aber die Icons so schick aussehn, dass alles durchgeklickert wird. Oh der Button "Furcht" .. sieht aber schön aus.. gleich mal testen. Massenfear und Massen Bodypull unweigerlich vorprogrammiert. Ja 5 Stunden farmen ist ne so prickelnd aber muss auch sein wenn man weiterkommen will. Durch die Daily Quests sind das ja keine stupiden Farmereien außer denen für Ruf. Den kann man halt nicht farmen lassen (zum Glück) Mit Familie und/oder Freunden was machen ist sicher spaßiger als Farmen das stimmt aber dann muss man sich halt mal durchbeißen und das so über die Woche verteilen. Es kommt einem vielleicht gar ne so sehr langweilig vor als wenn man dann am WE am Stück farmen ist als z.B. unter der Woche mal so 3-4 Daily Quests. Dafür dann am WE nen schöner Raid durch Kara oder BT. Verstehe also beim besten willen net, warum man dafür auf irgendwelche kostenpflichtigen Dienste greifen muss. Der Weg ist das Ziel, wie schon geschrieben wurde. Und der Weg ist steinig und endlos (grade ohne Mount*g*) aber man ist doch froh wenn man den hinter sich hat und vor allem wenn man keinerlei "Abkürzung" benutzt hat.


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Wer die Möglichkeit hat und wenn es ihm das Geld wert ist, wieso nicht? Dafür muss man sich auch nicht rechtfertigen.

Asozial nennen es eh nur die, die es sich nicht leisten können, wobei sie recht haben, nur was solls, die ganze Gesellschaft ist asozial, wieso also bei WoW ne Ausnahme machen? In der Realität will sich jeder vom anderen abheben und setzt auf Individualität nur im Spiel solls dann Kommunismus sein!?


----------



## agolbur (9. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Gratis Spielzeit, Einnahmen über ingame - Werbung (Plakatwände in OG, ingame Radio^^), Item Verkauf.
> Die, die mehr Zeit haben können sich das ganze ja gratis erspielen, und Top Items - die zeigen, was man spielerisch schon geleistet hat gibts natürlich nicht gegen Bares.
> 
> freue mich schon darauf, für diese Meldung von euch zerrissen zu werden
> ...



man müsse sich vorstellen "Nokia" werbung an der bank von og - ohh man da müsste ich kotzen.
radio?! das ist ein mittelalterliches fantasyspiel

und Itemkauf würde WoW ja total kaputt machen




bzw najo dein ding wenn du Gold kaufen willst - jedem solls ja spaß machen und da du familie hast, würde ich auch sagen, das du eher mit der Zeit verbringen solltest    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Das große + bei WoW ist ja grade das man sich keine items kaufen kann - sehr toll! (außer bei Ebay chars, aber das ist was anderes)


----------



## infadel (9. April 2008)

ich finde das er recht hat weil es ja prinzipiel keinem shadet und es besser ist als menschen die den ganzen tag süchtig sind und"arbeiten"...


----------



## Hunsorr (9. April 2008)

Wenn du meinst Geld für Pixel auszugeben und dir das Spaß macht, wen interresiert's?


----------



## Buddits (9. April 2008)

Also mir is das völlig wurscht^^! Wenn man halt nicht soviel Zeit hat soll mans halt machen, kann ich verstehn. Ich selber würds nicht machen, ich habe aber kein Problem damit wenn andere das machen. Unfair finde ich es nicht, schließlich bezahlen die Leute ja
Und sein wa mal ehrlich, wirklich schaden tut das Blizzard nicht^^


----------



## Buddits (9. April 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst Geld für Pixel auszugeben und dir das Spaß macht, wen interresiert's?


Wenn du WoW zockst, machst du das jeden Monat


----------



## Margol (9. April 2008)

ich hab die schnauze voll von bots die den handelschat zusapammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kauft kein wow gold!


----------



## Zidinjo (9. April 2008)

Noobs sind das die Goldkaufen und Leveling bestellen. Ich finde das sind betrüger und sollen dann lieber kein MMo spielen. Wenn sie zu .. oder so sind soll mans lassen


----------



## Forentroll (9. April 2008)

ich finde es nicht unfair oder unsportlich, obwohl ich mir mein Flugmount auch _hart _erfarmt habe über dailys und durch wirtschaften im AH. wenn einer nicht farmen/wirtschaften kann bzw will is es mir egal. soll er sich sein gold bei ebay kaufen. betrifft eh nur ne minderheit, ich für meinen teil würde es aus dem grund nicht tun, weil es einfach ein spiel ist 

scheiße sind allerdings diese level services. das führt nur dazu dass man spieler der stufe 70 in grp hat, die keine ahnung von ihrer klasse haben (nagut trifft auch auf viele die selber gelevelt haben zu^^). was nicht heißen soll dass sich das auf den TE bezieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunsorr (9. April 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Wenn du WoW zockst, machst du das jeden Monat


Schon, aber auch nur weil man dafür schließlich auch neue Inhalte etc. bekommt. Würde man nur ála GW mehr Inhalte über kostenpflichtige Addons bekommen würde ich sicherlich keine Abogebühren zahlen.


----------



## Maruh (9. April 2008)

grüss euch,

ich verfolg seid einiger zeit das forum mit und gerade bei diesem Thema musste ich mich dan jetzt doch fix registrieren,.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum? 
Ganz einfach: Wegen dieser heuchlerichen Doppelmoral, die hier wieder sehr schön hervorsticht.

Ihr macht euch das Leben sehr einfach...so einfach, wie es sich gewisse Politiker mit Schulmassakern machen: Schuld sind die bösen Killerspiele. 

Aber schauen wir uns das ganze mal an:

Der TE ist ein "Idiot" und ein "unfairer wettbewerber", er ist "faul", "unsportlich" und "solle sich ein anderes, am besten ein offlinespiel suchen".

Warum? Weil er den Weg des geringeren Widerstandes geht.

Ja und? 

schaun wir uns die Moral von denjenigen an, die mit solchen phrasen um sich werfen, stellt sich zumeist heraus, das - JA - dahinter grosse Raidintensiverfahrene spielstarke Leute dahinter sitzen, die Instanzen und Content "rocken", den ottonormalmaususer eben bei weitem noch nicht sehen.

Weil ihre Rechner zu schlechte pings haben
Weil sie Maususer sind
Weil sie ein RL haben
Weil sie nicht gut flamen können
Weil "l2p stfu n4p"
Weil...

all solche geschichten. Ok, natülich gilt da snicht auf alle personen, die den TE als "unsportlich" erachten. Aber eben jene fühlen sich geprellt durch Ebaykäufer und powerlvler, denn das ist wie die Meldung Blizzards, das es zu WotL einen Itemreset gibt...ich seh da keinen unterschied. 

Dann haben wir da natürlich noch jene, die wirklich sich zusammenreissen, und sich alles hart erkämpfen und "dann kommt so einer daher" und kauft das mal eben.

ja, das is freilich ein brett. Das is wie ein 500 meter lauf und die fowle sow mit der nummer 10 kürzt den parcour einfach ab, indem er quer über den rasen läuft. 

sowas nennt man unsportlich.

Aber was ist sportlich in einem onlinespiel? Ich frage mich da echt ganz ehrlich...Ein spiel, das vom spieleentwckler so konzipiert wurde, das eine WIRTSCHAFT eingebaut ist, die auf Angebot und Nachfrage beruht, die auf alll dem kapitalistischen mist aufbaut, der in sich schon deutlich sagt: Geld > Sport, da kann von "sportlichkeit" keine Rede sein.
Stellt ihr euch so sehr mit anderen in dieser Onlinewelt in einen Vergleich, das es euch kümmert, was andere tun? Dann spielt ihr dieses Spiel nicht, nein, dann gehts doch wieder um "wer kann länger, schneller, besser".
Ich spiele WoW, um möglichkeiten zu nutzen, die ich in der welt da draussen auch nciht habe: anderen das mäppchen zu verrrollen, ohne gleich eine anzeige zu bekommen und ohne das es ihm weh tut...eine welt zu entdecken, ohne das mir politische mächte dazwischenfunken und ich mit meinem Pass rumwedeln muss...und eben auch ein bisserl "mehr" zu sein, als ich im RealLife sein kann...sagen wirs mal so: In WoW kann ich vor Orgrimmar stehen und meinen 80 Allies zurufen:

"und wenn ihr am Sterbebett liegt, wünscht ihr euch dann nicht, noch einmal hier stehen zu dürfen und euren Feinden..."

aber den rest kennt ihr ja, wenn ihr Braveheart gesehn habt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das kann ich im RL net, da wird mirs maul verboten. 

Wenn ich kaitalismus und "wer hat die dicksten portmonaies und den dicksten kriegsbärenporsche" ansehen will, geh ich nicht nach IF, sondern schau mir Boulevardsendungen im TV an, wo Dieter Bohlen als "kuhl" präsentiert wird.

Aber zurück zur Doppelmoral.

Ihr erzählt hier was von "Goldkäufer versauen die Wirtschaft und das Spiel."

jetzt erzähl ich euch was:


Rauchen gefährdet die Gesundheit.

und nicht nur die eigene, sondern auch die anderer. Und? Die Raucher unter euch, die hier gegen den TE wetterten, die schert es einene feuchten furz. VOr allem, wenn man ihnen vor augen führt, das sie mit ihrem raucherkonsum Konzerne unterstützen, die WIE EBAY-GOLDKÄUFER Kinderarbeit und unmenschenwürdige Arbeitsbedinungen fördern.

Merkts was? Doppelmoral...

gehen wir zu den nächsten, denn wir haben hier noch etliche Nichtraucher, die gegen den TE wetterten:

Nehmen wir der Fraktion: ich fahre ein Auto, das ordentlich Benzin frisst, auch noch das Fundament unter den Füssen weg. 
Fährt einer von euch einen Jeep? einen sportwagen? irgendeine Benzinschleuder? Gut, auch ihr seid aus dem Rennen dank Doppelmoral. Ich hoffe, ich muss das nicht erst erklären -.-

Dann gehts weiter:

Wie viele Ich-kaufe-bei-Lidl-und-anderen-unkoscheren-Unternehmen-Spieler, die sich bislang noch gegen "spielunfairness seitens China-farmer und deren Kunden" haben wir denn hier nun unter uns?


ich werde ein ganzn anderes Beispiel bringen, an das wir diese Doppelmoral, die nichts weiter ist als heuchlerei, verdeutlichen können:

Jeder beschwert sich über diese Zeitarbeitsfirmen, und das es Bereicherung an der Situation finanzschwacher menschen ist. 
(ham se auch recht, ich kenn deren methoden)
Aber:

Unterstützt werden diese Unternehmen tagtäglich...indem man Produkte aus asiatischen Räumen kauft, regionale produkte völlig ignoriert (weil sie ja angeblich viiiel teurer sind, was bei den haaren herbeigezogen ist, gerade bei der derzeitigen preistreiberei sämtlicher discounter) und grundsätzlich schlicht und ergreifend meint, man wisse, wie die welt funktioniert, aber im VWL-Unterricht seinerzeits einfachn nur gepennt hat.

so,d as war jetzt arg böse, ich weiss. aber ich kann heuchlerei auf dne tod nciht ab. Hier werden Allgemeine Meinungen genommen, gegen einzelne menschen, die den mut haben, ihre meinung und beweggründe bekannt zu geben, fokussiert und diese menschen dann als "abschaum der menschheit" abgestempelt. Ich glaube nicht, das es das ist, was man unter "zivilisiert, tolerant und vor allem verantwortungsbewusstes Miteinander" bezeichnen kann.

das hat leider nicht mal was mit der anonymität des Internets zu tun, sondern solches "gesox" läuft einem den lieben langen tag da draussen auch über den weg und hat mit freier Meinungsäusserung genau so wenig zu tun, wie ich den gesamten post schon mit"flame".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber btt

Das gerücht "goldfarming" macht die Spielwirtschaft kaputt ist stuss.

Warum? ganz einfach: Wenn ein Haufen menschen ein Wirtschaftskonzept entwickeln, gehen sie nicht vom Idealfall aus. Nein, sie berücksichtigen vor ALLEM Problemzonen. 

Und eine Problemzone in SPielen wie WoW ist nunmal das Goldfarmen. In dieser Spielwirtschaft wird Gold auf den Markt geschmissen, sei es durch Quests oder Mobs. Dieses Gold muss auch wieder aus dem Spiel genommen werden können. Dafür gibbet gerade in WoW gute Möglichkeiten, siehe AH-kosten, Reppkosten.

D.h. es kommt gold rein und es wird auch weder aus dem Spiele gezogen.

Es gibt spielkonzepte, da wird das gesamte Wirtschaftskonzept durch eine überflutung des goldmarktes durcheinander gebracht. tatsache ist aber, wir haben es in WoW nicht so wien in D2 einst mit Dupen von Items zu tun oder mit echtem Cheaten wo aus 1 Gold 1000Gold durch ANwendungsverzerrung emacht wird, nein, hier wird Gold ERARBEITET. Sei es nun durch Bots, China-Kinder oder durch einfach gute örtliche Farmer und AH-Händler.
Letzlich muss immer irgendwo das gold her. Und hier greift wieder das Wirtschaftskonzept. Selbst wenn es dem Bot gelingt, 1k mehr gold zu erfarmen wie der örtliche AH-Händler, es ist nicht so, das dieses Gold tatsähclich wie beim Dupen "aus dem nichts" entsteht.
Fakt ist, der Bot bedarf eines Accounts, der wiederum in der Spielwirtschaft von WoW implementiert ist.

Es mag sein, das er die möglichkeiten durch seine reaktionszeiten aus übelste ausreizen kann...aber der schlimmste anzunehmende Fall in einer Wirtschaft ist doch ganz klar:
Alle können dies und alle tun dies.
Forme ich meine Wirtschaft so, das sie selbst DANN noch damit klarkommt, können von den 19k accs auf nem server ruhig 18k bots rumeiern. Die wirtschaft juckt das keineswegs...

Botusing hat in einem SPiel nichts zu suchen, das ist schon ganz klar und China-Farmerkinder sprechen gegen unser westliche Moral. So einfach, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln.

ABER

wo steht auf welchern SChrifttafeln gemeißelt, das der TE seind Gold gerade bei einem Chinakid oder einem Bot gekauft hat? Lest euch die ingamemeldungen der bots mal durch.

1 Gold sind derzeit im schnitt 2 eurocent wert.

Wenn ich als legit spieler eine Möglichkeit habe, im SPiel pro Tag meine 2000Gold zu machen, dann hab ich quasi 4000 cent erwirtschaftet, das sind 40 euro. 

ich hab jetzt 2 möglichkeiten...ich kann das geld horten/für schund im AH verballern/noch mehr vermehren durch AH-dominaz.
oder ich verticke es für 40 euronen....nein, stopp, ich unterbiete gar die moralich verwerflichen bots und chinakiddies und biete es für 30 euro an.

mache ich damit jetzt die spielwirtschaft kaputt? zeigt mir wo. ich kann auch dahergehen und irgendeinem lvl 5er in SW anhandeln und ihm die 2k gold schenken....
dadurch mache ich die wirtschaft genauso stark kaputt, nämlich nullnicht. Ich hab die 2k erspielt, erarbeitet und vom spielerwert sind es derzeit 40 euronen. 

was ich damit mache...ich kann sie auch einfach aufn twink packen und den twink löschen...geht auch. macht die wirtschaft genausowenig kaputt.

der hacken an der sache ist: ich werde von den doppelmoralisten auseinandergenommen, weil ich - wenn ich die 40 euronen nehme - die spielwirtwschaft und den spelspass kaputtgemacht habe...

aber:

gehe ich zu dem lvl 5 noob, schenke ihm die 2k gold

bin ich der held der stunde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

passt meiner meinung nach nicht zusammen. daher zählt das gerede "macht die wirtschaft und den spielspass kaputt" in meinen augen nicht.

natürlich ist ein bot wesentlich kranker drauf...während ich als "krasser AH-pwnzer" mit meinen 2k am tage zufrieden bin, rotzt der bot freilich in irgendeinem farmgebiet die mobs wech und reisst 7-9 k gold am tage raus.

nun.
was macht ein bot denn eigentlich. 

der wird an irgendeinen ort in azeroth oder der SW gestellt und kloppt stundenlang die viecher hinunter, die halt da grade spawnen.

ok...kann ich auch.

mein mitbewohner fliegt jede nacht 3,5 stunden immer dieselbe route bergbauerze farmen.

der bot mag das tagelang können, der mensch kann das aber auch stundenlang, je nachdem wie motiviert udn ausdauernd er ist. und? macht es die wirtschaft gleich kaputt? nein. Erze bekommen andere leute trotzdem noch..auf derselben route.


wenn blizzard diese bots nicht wirklich jagen geht und wir an gewissen spots ewig auf unsere mobs warten müssen, dann ist das nicht nur die schuld der botbauer, sondern auch der firma, der wir für dies 12 euro im monat hinlegen. 
und ich hab bislang noch keinen quest oder mob legen können, weil es dort von bots wimmelte...da sind gewisse creepklauer und assispieler wesentlich schlimmer. und gegen die kann ich auch nicht viel tun.


und preise im AH.
Ja, angebot und nachfrage. wenn bots und farmer die preise in den keller werfen, dann ist das gut für lowies und unseren altäglichen bedarf an verschiedenen materialien.
wenn man mir da erzählt: wöööh, das macht die preise kaputt, ich verdien nix mehr, dann sind jene leute nicht flexibel genug, auf dem falschen server oder haben das kapitalistische wettbewerbsprinzip nciht verstanden. Über quests und "dienstleistungen" kann man auch sein gold gut machen. 

wenn die preise HOCH sind, dann verdient man sich , ja freilich, eine goldene nase...auch ein lowie kann damit sein geldbeutel aufbessern. aber das ist ja der vorteil:


je MEHR die preise gedrückt sind, desto WENIGER ist das spielerische Gold wert und die bots/chinafarmer graben sich ihre eigene Grube, da es immer mehr gold auf dem markt gibt, es aber immer weniger gebraucht wird. Stichwort "horten", da braucht freilich keiner mehr Ebay-angebote, wenn die preise im AH im keller sind. 



so, abschliessend sei gesagt, das auch ich bislang alles har t und ehrlich erkämpft habe, ich farme ungern und erwirtschafte mir mein gold nach bedarf. klar, reichtum in WOW is schon was feines, aber noch bin ich nicht an diesem punkt angekommen,k ich muss nämlich erst noch meine zimmerwand wieder von den Tabellen, Werten und Papierschnippseln aus dem GuildWarsHandel entfernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auc ich unterstütze goldfarming und powerlvln nicht, sehe es aber als schade an, das WoW da nicht einfach das türchen offengelassen hat. warum auch immer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Spiel und wirtschaft miteinander harmonieren können, wurde in vielen sportbereichen schon schön umgesetzt...natürlich mit ab und an unschönem beigeschmack, aber da hängen auch viele arbeitsplätze dran, siehe Fussball und Formel 1. Itemshops etc. sind ein schönes beispiel, das es eben doch geht.


Ich möchte zu guter letzt noch einmal auf die Person hindeuten, die den Schamanen so prägte,  der da einst sagte:

"Wer unschuldig ist, der werfe den ersten Stein."


(und wer mir jetzt mit der spitzfindigkeit auf dieses Zitat hin kommt, er habe noch nie Ebaygold gekauft und noch nie powergelvlt, den jag ich zum nächsten pfarrer/priester!)



fehler und son dingens sind nicht gewollt, meine tastatur ist nur verklebt^^


edith meint: wenn einige worte doch zu harsch snd, einfach ne PN an mich,ich änder gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (9. April 2008)

manchmal bezale ich Obdachlose um Chinafarmer anzupinkeln es gibt nichts erbärmlicheres, als einen gesamten Wirtschaftszweig mit Online Geld zu füllen!

Ich hatte in 1 1/2 Jahren wow ca.7 Leute kennengelernt die deswegen mit WoW aufgehört haben

Gründe: Omg alles überfarmt von Jägern in einem Gebiet
             Blizz tut ja ehh nichts...

wenn Leute aufgehört haben wegen Chinafarming dann will Blizz was dagegen tun

vor BC waren manche Preise im AH echt zum schießen

Leute die soviel Kohle ausgebn und nichtmal Game Over status erreichen sind echt deppert
spielt diablo/Sacred etc.
da kriegt ihr abwechslung(Bzw. es wird anspruchsvoller)
und ihr könnt es in paar wochen alleine schaffen

ich finde die Preis Leistung in WoW sowieso lächerlich ein Grund weswegen ich aufgehört habe
dabei gebe ich nichtmal blizz die schuld wie soll man so viele spieler überwachen dennoch ein schlechter service

Chinafarming war ein wichtiger Grund aufzuhören wie ihr seht es kann einem das spiel versauen

weiß net wie's heute ist erzählt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (9. April 2008)

Naja irgendwie schwach oder? Ich hab 2 kleine Kinder und n Job und ich würd nie auf die Idee kommen diese Chinafarmer die am rande der Legalität arbeiten und gegen die AGBs eindeutig verstoßen (alle Items,Chars,ingamewährung und sonstigeSpielinhalte GEHÖREN Blizz). Du held kaufst dir Gold für einen Char der dir nichtmal gehört für den du nur das einstweilige recht hast ihn zu "benutzen" solange du dich an die Regeln hälst und die Abokosten bezahlst. Du unterstützt damit Goldspammer und was am schlimmsten ist proffesionelle Kriminelle die für einen WoW Accounthack inzwischen *MEHR* Geld bekommen als für Kreditkartendaten!!!!!!!!!! Du unterstützt Preisdumping und dir haben wir es zu verdanken das wir inzwischen ne Stunde auf unser Geld ausn AH warten müssen....... *DANKE!!! DANKE AN DIESER STELLE ALL JENEN DIES AUCH MACHEN!!!!! * 
Ich kann trotz meiner Kinder und den Job noch farmen lvl UND sogar ne Gilde leiten....   Für dich fällt mir nur eins ein:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8JFN4NLlqYM


----------



## Tallys (9. April 2008)

Mutig deine aussage, und das du dazu steht^^ nur.....

Bin selber Vll Berufstätig (Handwerk) 
und habe auch net immer die Zeit für WoW, obwohl ich es "Liebe" 
Trozdem mußte ich noch KEIN Gold kauf oder Power LvL in Anspruch nehmen^^
Traurig was du schreibst, kannst auf deine Chars net stolz sein oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allen andern die es ohne Cheat/Gold kauf/Power LvLn 
gilt mein Respekt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry aber du bist ne arme wurst in meinen augen, denn was du schreibst geht für mich gar net klar!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber what ever! Kann nur hoffen das Blizz ma da hinter kommt und deinen Acc platt macht! 
Sry aber so denke ich° Finde sowas TOTAL ARM!  


PeacE Tallys   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (9. April 2008)

Also in deinem fall... naja muss net sein, wenn dir farmen kein Spaß macht (oder du net willst), hat man eben Pech, wenn man keine Zeit zum farmen hat, wegen Job, Familie ect. soll man halt kein WoW spieln, ist halt ein Spiel in dem man schon etwas Zeit investieren muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persöhnlich farme gerne, mir machts einfach spaß, würde daher auch nie gold kaufen.

Und einen Char leveln lassen würde mir auch nie in den Sinn kommen, ich muss den erstellen und bis 70 hochziehn, damit ich die Klasse kennenlerne und auch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallys (9. April 2008)

*Edit by Noxiel*
Fullquote für soviel Eigenleistung? Ich denke nicht Ò_ó


----------



## turageo (9. April 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> Sag deinem Acc schonmal byebye!



Was würdest Du denn tun wollen? Bei Blizz anschwärzen? Nun ja, einmal abgesehen, dass das dann wahrscheinlich fairplaymäßig nicht weit hinter Goldkauf kommt, würde Dir das rein theoretisch nichts bringen. Blizz muss es nachweisen können, dass über den Acc Gold gekauft wurde. Würdest jetzt machen, wenn (nur mal angenommen) der Kumpel von ihm bei ihm ins Netz ging, die Anmeldedaten zum buffed.de-Forum gespeichert waren und der besagte Kumpel dachte, er mache einen super Witz? Tja... theoretische Möglichkeiten gibts schon viele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde diese Kommentare ohne eigene Meinung einfach lächerlich (n sry falls Du Dich dadurch jetzt persönlich beleidigt fühlst). Schreib wenigstens mal ne Meinung zum Thema und klopf nicht nur Sprüche, das ist weder Sinn eines Forums noch ne gute Art der Kommunikation.

mfg


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (9. April 2008)

Maruh schrieb:


> Fullquote



entschuldigung aber da kommt mir echt die kalte kotze hoch
(entschuldigung für doppelpost und wenn ich gesperrt werde)

Das was du vergleichst ist ein Witz wie kann man zu wenig Freizeit in verbindung mit Kinderarbeit bringen?

-Ey ich zieh mir keine Klamotten mehr kommt ja alles aus entwicklungsländern.

-80% meines Essens fällt auch weg wird ja für gute preise mies gehandelt

Ohh was bin ich ein schlechter Mensch ich sitze hier in meiner Jeans aus sonstnem armen Land und auf meinem Stuhl aus einem vielleicht weitaus ärmeren

ich würde auch lieber in einer fairen welt leben aber leider geht das nicht "freie Marktwirtschaft"

wie kannst du solche vergleiche bringen ich finde es auch erbärmlich das ich nicht mehr tuen kann, aber ich finde mich damit ab und du machst Leute die ihre Freizeit frei von solchen einflüssen verbringen wollen runter?

ich hatte mir vorgenommen ne 2. Bibel zu schreiben die Flames und Morddrohungen beinhaltet die das gesamte Internet in den schatten gestellt hätte!

Statdessen schüttele ich den kopf lösch 15/16 von dem was ich bisher geschrieben hab und behaupte frech

Du hast keine ahnung halt deine Fresse


----------



## John (9. April 2008)

Mende schrieb:


> WOW zum abschlaten, ok wer tut dies nicht, aber Chinafarmen??? !!!!
> 
> NE danke, tut mir leid das Spiel besteht nicht aus Ruhm und reichtum sondern auch draus seine Ziele zuerreichen und von diesem Standpunkt aus sehe ich es so das du das Spiel nicht verstanden hast.




Puh ich denke ich ein schwieriges Thema...an sich denke ich das jeder sein Geld für das ausgeben kann was er für richtig hält. Ein wesentlichen Vorteil im Spiel kann sich jmd. durch den Goldkauf nicht erkaufen, er spart sich im Grunde nur die Zeit fürs Farmen von Rohstoffen etc. Von daher finde ich es schonmal ok...wenn sich jmd. sagt...die 3-4 h farmen spare ich mir...kaufe mir dann eher 2k gold für 50 euro da er in seinem Job irgendwas um die 60 Euro je Stunde verdient (da hat er effektiv 3h seiner Lebenszeit gespart).

Einen Levelservice zu beanspruchen kann ich auch nachvollziehen, da spätestens bei dritten Char hochleveln...das leveln an sich mehr frust als lust ist... aus meiner sicht ist das größtenteils vertane Freizeit...da ich persönlich den highlvl-content spannend finde...und man eigtl. mittlerweile auch nur noch im highlevelcontent mit der großen maße an spielern in kontakt tritt...vorher ist da eigtl. weitesgehend tote hose angesagt.

gut insgesamt beeinträchtigt der goldkauf schon die jeweilige server-wirtschaft,da so eben ne menge gold auf den Markt gespült wird, ohne das gleichzeitig auch waren im ah landen (in relation gesehen).

und das blizzard der sache nicht positiv gegenüber steht ist ja wohl auch ganz klar...da blizz eben durch diese hinhalte und zeitverzögerungstaktik an das geld ihrer spieler kommt...da gibt man den spielern lieber den stumpfsinnigste beschäftigung, hauptsache sie lassen viel zeit im spiel...bzw. sind über monate als abo-kunden beschäftigt.

ich für meinen teil schränke mich auch schon sehr ein was das farmen angeht...(bzw. mein gold mache ich durch die kleinen geschäfte nebenher...das reicht eigtl. aus um im spiel voran zu kommen). zusätzlich geld zu den monatlichen abo-kosten auszugeben kommt für mich derzeitig nicht in frage...zumal man ja doch ein riskio des gebannt werdens eingeht.

Persönlich finde ich eigtl. nur eine Sache gravierend Negativ am Goldkauf/verkauf...nämlich das man ingame...mit goldverkaufsspam zubombadiert wird und solange es Leute gibt die fürs Gold Geld hinblättern
, sollange wird auch dieser goldspam-terror weitergehen.


----------



## ZidaneCologne (9. April 2008)

ich finde der TE ersteller hat recht ^^
wer von euch nappel schreibt , bla blub ist doch alle scheiße 
und das blizzard ihm denächst den acc. bannt , 
lebt weiter in eurer kleinen traum welt , 

bei gold preisen von 15 € für 1k gold 
ist es doch easy für 15 € netto die stunde würde ich nicht mal aufstehen 
auf der arbeit, das sich ein schüler oder student es sich nicht leisten 
kann ,  naja das leben ist  ja kein pony hof , aber die haben auch weniger verpflichtungen 
d.h mehr zeit... 

so long my name is long dong


----------



## zificult (9. April 2008)

scheiß egal wie du dich rechtfertigst. es ist einfach nur unfair. Wenn du keine Zeit hast für WoW, dann hast du keine Zeit.
Es ist sowieso das beste jede freie Minute die man hat seiner Familie zu schenken.


----------



## KOgu (9. April 2008)

Ich verstehe dich sehr gut.
Und ich finde ... das Einzige was momentan an Goldverkäufen das Spiel versaut sind die scheiß Spammer ...


----------



## SiliTheMage (9. April 2008)

also gold zu farmen is meiner meinung nach nicht schwer mit den richtigen berufen und farmspots locker bis zu 1k gold am tag deswegen sehe ich es für meinen teil als geldverschwendung welches zu kaufen.

zum leveln muss ich sagen das ich mir das manchmal auch schon überlegt habe da wenn man schon 2-3 70er hat von 1-60 extrem langweilig ist finde ich zumindest.aber das risiko das meine daten geklaut werden ist mir zu hoch und will ich auf keinen fall deswegen hab ichs noch nicht gemacht denn sicherheit geht vor ^^


mir persöhnlich ist es aber eigentlich egal ob das jmd anderes macht und grade wenn jmd noch nie wow gespielt hat und seinen char lvl lässt und auf 70 anfängt zu spielen merkt man das sofort denn das sind meistens noobs es gibt auch viele andere aber das ist ein anderes thema was ich damit sagen wollte beim leveln lernt man seine klasse spielen und kann erfahrung sammeln wann man welche fähigkeit benutzen muss ^^


----------



## bockert (9. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Es wird ja sehr viel über das Goldkaufen und das Leveln geschimpft - jeder verdammt es - aber keine machts. Es ist böse und vermiest allen das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ich finde es eine frechheit das es spieler wie dich gibt die es auch noch zugeben das sie ihre chars kaufen und /oder powerlevl betreiben lassen. 

nun stell ich mir grad vor das ich mir ne random gruppe gesucht habe und da bist du mit deinen gekauften char dabei . find ich scheise sowas zumal es immer wichtiger wird seinen char /klasse (siehe teraase der magister) vernüftig spielen zu können.

ganz ehrlich.. ich hoffe dein account wird gehackt , damit solche gimbs wie du von der bildfläche verschwinden !!!!!!

ps: es drängt dich keiner schnell 70 zu werden oder eine menge Gold zu haben , man kann auch mit lvl 20 und wenig gold spass haben.

und noch was, ...  wenn du keine zeit hast zum spielen aus welchen gründen auch immer dann lass es einfach.


----------



## FlixFlux (9. April 2008)

Schonmal darüber nach gedacht, dass dein ''gekauftes ChinaGold'' unter anderem auch geklaut sein kann, von einem ahunglosen WoW-Spieler, der damit nicht rechnet und feststellt, dass sein Gold und seine Bank geplündert worden ist? 

naja, just my two cents...


----------



## streetzwei (9. April 2008)

Ich bin gegen china farmen (goldkaufen, Leveln...)

in wow geht es mir um spaß!

ich habe auch wenig zeit ...na und dann brauche ich halt ewig auf 70 wenn störts... mir geht es um spaß nicht um schnell 70 und son protz equip

sicher nix gegn t6 oder so aber ich spiele zum spaß und daher dauerts halt nen bissl =P


----------



## ormord (9. April 2008)

Wayne....

Was heult ihr eigentlich hier alle rum.

Erstmal respekt das du das sagst obwohl dich ja eh keiner hinter forum kennt....
Kla ist WoW-Gold Kaufen irgenwie scheiße aber Ist doch egal ihr/wir haben doch keinen "nachteil" davon.
Was mich nur nervt ist das gespamme.


Wenn sich jemand den char Hoch lvl´n lässt SOLLTE er auf jeden fall sich Gründlichst mit dem char befassen um nihct in der ersten schwierigen situation zu wipen.


Ihr heult hier alle rum.... aber ich mein scheinbar lohnt sich das geschäft, scheinbar machen das genug also
Maul halten und weiter zocken.....
Wenn einer ein Problem mit meiner meinung hat schreib mir ne Pm aber hört auf hier alle rum zu flamen und zu meckern macht mal lieber ehrliche konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## Nebelvater (9. April 2008)

Mir egal wer Goldkauft, mich nervt nur der Spamm in den Allgemein Handel Chanel etc. oder jetzt sogar via /w


----------



## Melih (9. April 2008)

ormord schrieb:


> Wayne....
> 
> Was heult ihr eigentlich hier alle rum.
> 
> ...



doch WIR haben ein nachtteil dadurch mehr account häcker mehr spämmer mehr noobs diue nicht ihre klasse verstehen usw und natürlich t6 hexer die mic hfragen wie ein hexer geht ...


----------



## Cyberflips (9. April 2008)

Ich habe mir den Thread mal quer durchgelesen. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, ist das hier immer wieder die dummen "Volksargumente" gebracht werden, die ich mal einfach entstanden aus Unüberlegtheit, Neid, Mißgunst und nachplappern bezeichnen möchte.

Der TE hat erklärt wieso er Gold kauft - braucht er aber eigentlich nicht, denn das ist alleine sein Ding und auch völlig nachvollziehbar. WoW ist sein Hobby und wie das so mit Hobbys ist, gibt man da auch gerne mal Geld für aus. Er zahlt dem Entwickler und Betreiber das Spiel, den monatlichen Betrieb, läßt sich von seinem PC-Spezialisten die beste Hardware zusammenbauen, einrichten, konfigureien und warten. Hat vielleicht auch die schnellstmögliche Internetleitung mit überragenden Bandbreiten und Ping. Kurz, er kauft mit seinem Geld Hardware und Dienstleistungen wie es ihm beliebt.
Was daran unsportlich sein soll oder gar anderen gegenüber nicht fair, verschließt sich mir ganz. 
So funktioniert die Welt nun mal und wer es sich leisten kann und mag soll es doch auch tun - wie er es für richtig hält. 
"Blizzards Belange" (wie das die Jungs immer so gerne ausdrücken) interessieren mich zum Beispiel nicht im Geringsten. Die bekommen Geld für den Betrieb und ihre Dienstleistungen. Das Gold ist ein virtuelles Ding, welches aus dem Spiel überhaupt nicht rausgenommen werden kann -  ist nicht real und kommt nie in das Eigentum des Spielers. Mir ist nicht bekannt, daß sich ein Goldfarmer das Gold auf anderem Wege als der Spielmechanik beschaffen kann und macht dies also auf dem gleichen Weg wie alle.

Wenn ich im RL jemanden dafür bezahle mein Auto zu waschen ist das mein Ding und wenn ich jemanden Beschäftige, der meinen Haushalt macht und für mich einkaufen geht, weil ich dazu keine Lust oder Zeit, aber das nötige Geld habe, ist das auch mein Ding. Nichts anderes ist der Goldkauf. Man bezahlt Jemanden dafür einem die unangenehme "Arbeit" abzunehmen. 
Im RL gibt es viele Hobbies und wenn man sich die beste Ausrüstung kauft oder anfertigen läßt ist das doch normal.
Diese Spiel (was ich persönlich nicht mehr Spiele) hat als Spielprinzip ausschließlich "farmen" als Mechanik zur Beschaffung von ressaourcen. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, daß 80 % des spiels daraus bestehen - seit BC sogar als Voraussetzung um an den anderen 20% teilnehmen zu dürfen. Das Spiel ist ein richtiges Arbeitslager, wo man ohne exzessives Farmen von Ressourcen und Ruf an den anderen Spielinhalten überhaupt nicht teilnehmen kann. 
Da liegt es doch nur nahe, daß Leute die das Spiel trotzdem weiterspielen möchten Alternativen suchen und   wo Nachfrage ist, bietet sich auch automatisch ein Markt.

Zum Thema unsportlich - was soll das denn? Das ist kein Sport und ein Wettkampf im eigentlichen Sinne findet nicht statt. Selbst der PvP ist keine sportliche Auseinandersetzung, weil die Charaktere und Möglichkeiten viel zu unbalanciert sind. Unabhängig davon kann man sich keinen Vorteil verschaffen den es im Spiel nicht gibt und nur Dinge bekommen, die allen ingame zugänglich sind. 
Wie diese Dinge jemand bekommt, ob er sich selbst stundenlang davor setzt, oder seine kleine Schwester oder seine alte Mutter - ist doch völlig gleichgültig und nicht die Sache von anderen....?

Es gibt natürlich Menschen, die es unsportlich finden, daß sie auf dem Fußballplatz die ollen abgetragenden Latschen vom Bruder anziehen müssen, während andere mit den neusten und teuersten Material rumlaufen können - unsportlich?
Ich glaube es ist klar was ich sagen will

Um bei meinen analogen Beispielen zu bleiben: Klar, wenn ich nicht kann oder bereit bin jemand dafür zu bezahlen, das er meinen Haushalt macht und für mich einkauft und sich damit selbst abquält, hält es dann für "unsportlich", daß es Leute gibt die es anders machen und andere Prioritäten haben.

Meine "bösartige" Behauptung ist daher, daß die Leute die so reden, es sich nicht leisten können oder nicht leisten wollen (das sind nämlich die Schlimmsten) oder kleine Taschengeldempfänger sind und deshalb eine ganz normale Dienstleistung verurteilen wollen die sie zwar gerne hätten, aber sich nicht leisten.

Noch besser sind immer diese fadenscheinigen "Humanargumente": arme kleine Chinesen die unter übelsten Bedingungen 14 Stunden am Tag mit Peitschen bei Wasser und Reis zum Dauerfarmen gezwungen werden.... 
Ebenfalls ein Klassiker: Die Spielwelt leidet darunter und das Ingame-Wirtschaftssystem...äh wie bitte? 
Ob nun Karl, Klaus oder Doris das Gold farmen...oder Chin Chang ist dem Wirtschaftssystem doch völlig gleich. Alles andere ist reines balancing des Entwicklers.

Denkt mal genau über eure Argumente nach und überlegt mal was wirklich die Gründe sind, wieso ihr "Goldkauf und Verkauf" verurteilt - die es dann tun. 
Das Blizzard es nicht mag ist klar, die stört lediglich das hier Jemand "ihr" Spiel als Plattform für RL-Geschäfte benutzt, an dem sie nicht noch zusätzlich verdienen können.

Meine Meinung: Der Spieler sollte "sein" Spiel so gestalten und geniessen wie er es möchte. Ist ihm das zu blöd mit der Farmerei, kann er ja Jemanden dafür bezahlen, oder wenn der Spielspass dann ganz auf der Strecke bleibt (weil den kann man sich nicht kaufen, aber für diesen bezahlt man Blizzard) kann eer ja das Spiel einfach wechseln - so wie ich das gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (9. April 2008)

Es entwertet letztlich das Spiel was ich gerne spiele. Für mich. 

Von daher find ich es aus meiner Position heraus nicht gut, da es einfach unsportlich ist.

Und zum Thema: "Ich steh dazu"....

Davor hab ich keinerlei "Respekt" oder sonstwas. Warum auch? Weil Du das hier anonym zugibst? tz.

Die Defizite die Dich im Spiel stören durch Schummeleien auszugleichen ist für mich schlicht nicht zu respektieren. 

Soweit.


----------



## Zerleena (9. April 2008)

genau Streetzwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum gehts mir letztendlich auch. Um den Spaß. Wurde in manchen Foren aber schon dumm angemacht mit Sprüchen wie "spielen des Spaßes/Spieles willen, olololol... du kleiner Kackb00n kannst nur nix, ich kenn nur eins .. so schnell wie möglich 70!!!" Da fragt man sich noch warum soviele aufhören? Von diesem Sog der itemgeilen Idioten will ich mich ne mitreißen lassen was nicht heißt dass ich mich nicht über ein schönes Item freue aber ich renne ne wie ein Kloppi rein mit dem Gedanken: T6 now!!!. Dann bin ich doch voll am Spielspaß vorbei wenn ich nur noch auf Speedleveln setze. So das mal off topic.

Gibt genug Leute die nicht die Zeit haben. Wenn ich jetzt nen Kumpel habe, der auch WoW spielt und wir sagen mal jetzt um es glatt zu halten: jeder hat die gleiche Arbeitszeit und in der Freizeit (rein zum Zocken) 20 Stunden die Woche. Wo wäre das fair, wenn ich mich leveln lasse und in der gleichen Zeit die der Kumpel zur Verfügung hat bin ich schneller an dem Level? Das meine ich mit der Fairness. Logisch dass man mit ner verfügbaren Gesamtspielzeit von ca. 10 Stunden die Woche nich so weit kommt wie einer mit 30h Spielzeit. Und grade noch wenn man mit Freunden spielt finde ich es noch gemeiner. Warum? man spielt voller Elan gemeinsam los. Das geht ne Weile gut und man ist immer levelgleich. Jetzt kommt aber nen "Störfaktor" dazwischen. Freund xy muss länger arbeiten, hat vielleicht ne neue Freundin oder oder oder. Jetzt ist die Zeit nicht mehr so gegeben bei ihm. Oder es würde mich betreffen. So, jetzt hätte ich wieder mal Zeit meinen Level 20 Char weiterzuspielen nur um zu sehen, der Freund wäre schon bei 40 obwohl er nachweislich nicht gespielt hat. Ja dann erzählt er dir im Vertrauen er hat sich leveln lassen und man denkt sich noch: toller Freund wir wollten doch gemeinsam Spaß daran haben. es ist nicht nur, dass die Leute nahezu keien Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben aber irgendwo auch hilfreich um zu sehn (grade im Freundeskreis wo man so immer mal wieder die Leute von anderen Seiten kennenlernen kann) dass es nicht der gemeinsame Spielspaß war sondern nur.. leveln, leveln leveln, wer zurückbleibt ist n Schwächling. Und das aber nichtmal aus eigenem Verdienst. Spielerisches können befindet sich auf dem Level wo man aufgehört hat, selbst zu spielen.

@cyberflips

ähm ich hab mir deine Ansicht mal durchgelesen aber so ganz stimm ich nicht damit überein sorry.
Wenn es nach dir geht, ist es nur ganz normal dass der, der mehr Geld einbringt in dieses Spiel durch virtuelles welches nunmal weiter kommt als jemand der das nicht tut. Ist ja logisch. Aber mir kommt es so vor als würdest du es als das normalste der WElt ansehen und bringst Vergleiche wie: wenn ich fürs Autowaschen Geld bezahle macht ja auch jemand anderes die Arbeit für mich. Stimmt ja, aber das ist ja wie Apfel und Birne zu vergleichen. Das eine ist ne dauerhafte Dienstleistung und ich sehe das Resultat was auch nützlich ist. Und weil man nunmal nicht mit nem total verdreckten Auto rumfahren sollte. Aber in einem Spiel sollten doch die Bedingungen einigermaßen gleich sein finde ich. Wieso bin ich da der Arsch, dass ich mir alles selber erspiele ohne fremde Hilfe? Weil ich nicht das Geld dafür habe und vielleicht auch nicht ausgeben würde dafür wenn ich es hätte. Jemanden zu bezahlen für den Haushalt is das gleiche? Na aber sicherlich nicht. Weil das ist ja wenigstens noch erkennbar wofür ich bezahle. Nämlich dass ich eine schöne aufgeräumte Wohnung vorfinde. Beide Seiten sind zufrieden, super. Natürlich hat der das Nachsehen der das Geld nicht hat indem er selbst Hand anlegen muss. Aber: dadurch wird kein anderer geschädigt. Im MMORPG schon, speziell in WoW jetzt. Warum soll jemand der genausoviel Zeit damit verbringt mit Hilfe mehr kriegen als ich ohne? wir haben schon eine Zwei-Klassen Gesellschaft, so dumm und naiv bin ich ja nun auch nicht mit 25 Jahren aber wenigstens im Spiel sollte man bissl gleich sein. Ok, vom Zeitaufwand wollen wir lieber nicht reden aber hey, das ist normal, dass einer weiter ist als jemand der nicht soviel Zeit hat. Dann will ich nicht solche Sprüche, die eine Haltung darstellen wollen wie: hey, so ist es nunmal, wer mehr Kohle hat kann mehr erreichen. Mir stinkt es dass dies im Alltag schon so ist, aber im Spiel wäre ein bissl gleiche Bedingungen doch besser. Dafür ist ein Spiel wie WoW doch da, um Spaß zu haben und nicht: ich muss mehr Kohle haben wie andere Spieler. Ok, ich schaff es nicht aber ich hab ja Geld, da kaufen wir mal eben 10k Gold. Pech für die die es nicht haben, die müssen halt farmen. So ne Ansicht find ich einfach arm.


----------



## DarkSaph (9. April 2008)

Goldkauf finde ich okay, solang man es in Maßen hält. Ich hab nie was gekauft, aber ich war als ich noch spielte immer stinkarm, weil ich keine Lust auf Daylies und Farmen hatte.

Power Leveling kann ich dagegen nicht verstehen. Man lernt doch mit der Zeit seine Klasse erst kennen und jemand, der eine Klasse von 1 auf 70 gespielt hat wird in 80% aller Fälle bestimmt besser mit ihr spielen, als jemand der sie sich hochziehen lassen hat.


----------



## Zorka (9. April 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> was bist du eigendlich fürn bescheuerter wen ich wow zum abschalten spiele dann spiele ich es aber ich muss doch nicht alles haben und jedes item ausm ah kaufen bescheutert bist du
> 
> man ist doch viel stolzer wen man was erreicht selbst was errabeitet und seine ziele erreicht hat
> 
> ...




soll ich dir mal sagen wo mir die kotze kommt? wenn ich so ein scheiss lesen muss denn du hier ablässt . ok ich bin auch kein fan von gold kauf und lvln lassen habe und werde das uch nie machen aber musst du desegen solche leute als wie du so schön meintest als dreck der welt beschimpfen?? nee ganz sicher nicht lass ihn doch machen was er will wenn er es für ricjhtig findet und nicht er ist erbärmlich sondern du!!!


----------



## skunkie (9. April 2008)

Das ist ja mal ganz was Dummes, die Liebe zum Spiel kommt beim Selberleveln und nicht anders. Und dann kennst Du auch ganz prima Deinen Char.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> EDIT:
> was wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag:
> Auf Probleme in WOW hinweisen, das meine Meinung nach das tollste Spiel zu Zeit ist.
> Mal das ganze am Punkt zu provozieren - ist ja auch gelungen :-)
> ...



Hallo Fähnchen im Wind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (9. April 2008)

Zerleena schrieb:


> @cyberflips
> 
> ähm ich hab mir deine Ansicht mal durchgelesen aber so ganz stimm ich nicht damit überein sorry.
> Wenn es nach dir geht, ist es nur ganz normal dass der, der mehr Geld einbringt in dieses Spiel durch virtuelles welches nunmal weiter kommt als jemand der das nicht tut. Ist ja logisch. Aber mir kommt es so vor als würdest du es als das normalste der WElt ansehen und bringst Vergleiche wie: wenn ich fürs Autowaschen Geld bezahle macht ja auch jemand anderes die Arbeit für mich. Stimmt ja, aber das ist ja wie Apfel und Birne zu vergleichen. Das eine ist ne dauerhafte Dienstleistung und ich sehe das Resultat was auch nützlich ist. Und weil man nunmal nicht mit nem total verdreckten Auto rumfahren sollte. Aber in einem Spiel sollten doch die Bedingungen einigermaßen gleich sein finde ich. Wieso bin ich da der Arsch, dass ich mir alles selber erspiele ohne fremde Hilfe? Weil ich nicht das Geld dafür habe und vielleicht auch nicht ausgeben würde dafür wenn ich es hätte. Jemanden zu bezahlen für den Haushalt is das gleiche? Na aber sicherlich nicht. Weil das ist ja wenigstens noch erkennbar wofür ich bezahle. Nämlich dass ich eine schöne aufgeräumte Wohnung vorfinde. Beide Seiten sind zufrieden, super. Natürlich hat der das Nachsehen der das Geld nicht hat indem er selbst Hand anlegen muss. Aber: dadurch wird kein anderer geschädigt. Im MMORPG schon, speziell in WoW jetzt. Warum soll jemand der genausoviel Zeit damit verbringt mit Hilfe mehr kriegen als ich ohne? wir haben schon eine Zwei-Klassen Gesellschaft, so dumm und naiv bin ich ja nun auch nicht mit 25 Jahren aber wenigstens im Spiel sollte man bissl gleich sein. Ok, vom Zeitaufwand wollen wir lieber nicht reden aber hey, das ist normal, dass einer weiter ist als jemand der nicht soviel Zeit hat. Dann will ich nicht solche Sprüche, die eine Haltung darstellen wollen wie: hey, so ist es nunmal, wer mehr Kohle hat kann mehr erreichen. Mir stinkt es dass dies im Alltag schon so ist, aber im Spiel wäre ein bissl gleiche Bedingungen doch besser. Dafür ist ein Spiel wie WoW doch da, um Spaß zu haben und nicht: ich muss mehr Kohle haben wie andere Spieler. Ok, ich schaff es nicht aber ich hab ja Geld, da kaufen wir mal eben 10k Gold. Pech für die die es nicht haben, die müssen halt farmen. So ne Ansicht find ich einfach arm.



Die Welt ist nun mal nicht "gleich" (Gott sei dank nicht). Es mag Dir ja stinken, aber so ist es. Wenn Du Dich da beschweren möchtest überlege einfach mal - bist ja alt genug und damit in der Lage den Störer auszumachen. Der Goldkäufer ist es nicht, der nimmt doch nur dankend das Angebot war. Der Goldverkäufer auch nicht, denn der nutzt doch nur die Möglichkeit ein Angebot machen zu können - wer schafft denn die Möglichkeit und öffnet den Markt, schafft diese Plattform und zwar bewußt, denn es könnte ja auch leicht anders geregelt sein?  - Richtig der Entwickler und Betreiber

Ebenfalls richtig, das Spiel soll Spass machen. Du entscheidest doch alleine was "Dir" Spass macht und was Du dafür machen möchtest. Was Dein Nachbar allerdings damit zu tun haben soll ist mir, wie gesagt ein Rätsel. Was geht es Dich denn an, woher der sein Gold bekommt. - solange es nicht Deins ist
Das es Dir im Alltag stinkt bedeutet doch nur, daß Du mit Deinem Leben nicht zufrieden bist wie es sich darstellt. Tut mir auch leid, aber dafür muss ich ja jetzt nicht mitleiden...oder so   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde es dagegen arm nach dem zu schauen was andere tun und dies zu verurteilen, obwohl auf Dich und Deines keine direkten Auswirkungen hat. Das ist nichts anderes wie Mißgunst und so lange Du das nicht abstellen kannst bist du gefangen und an Deiner Situation wird sich nichts ändern. Die Zwei-Klassen Gesellschaft schaffst Du Dir damit selbst.


----------



## Pyrodimi (9. April 2008)

Also bevor es jetzt ausartet und n kleinkrieg Pro/Contra ausbricht. 
Erstmal Fachlich:
 1. Du hast entgegen der Bestimmungen gehandelt ergo Betrügst du, und Betrug ist und bleibt Betrug egal welche Argumente du hier ins Feld wirfs. 
2. Das viele dich hier als Abschaum bezeichen ist vollkommen richtig und auch gerechtfertigt.
3. Alle die deine Meinung teilen oder auch sagen es ist seine Sache was er mit seinem Hobby tut und das es sein recht ist sich für echtes Gold WoW Währung zu kaufen oder seinen Account an dritte zwecks Lvldienste weiterzugeben mögen bitte sich das hier mal durchlesen 

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html

 Für alle die nicht so aufnahmefähig sind habe ich mir erlaubt die passende Passage rauszusuchen:
C. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen 

(i) Dateien, die Teil einer World of Warcraft-Installation sind, modifizieren oder deren Modifizierung verursachen; 
(ii) Cheats, "Mods" und/oder Hacks erstellen oder verwenden, sowie jegliche andere von Dritten hergestellte Software verwenden, die das Spielerlebnis von World of Warcraft verändert. 
(iii) Software von Drittanbietern benutzen, die "Datamining" ermöglicht oder auf andere Weise Informationen von oder durch World of Warcraft abfängt oder sammelt; 
(iv) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt; 
(*v) Gold, Waffen, Rüstung oder andere virtuelle Gegenstände, die in World of Warcraft benutzt werden, außerhalb der World of Warcraft-Plattform für "echtes" Geld zu kaufen oder zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen; 
(vi) Dritte (ausgenommen ein (1) Minderjähriger, für den Sie den Account eröffnet haben) auf Ihrem Account spielen lassen, insbesondere zum Zweck der Inanspruchnahme sog. "power levelling services", d.h. der Bezahlung von Dritten, die für Ihren Account spielen; 
(vii) auf dem Account eines Dritten spielen, insbesondere zum Zweck des Zurverfügungstellens sog. "power levelling services"; * (viii) mündliche Kommunikation, die nicht für Sie bestimmt ist, abhören, abfangen oder überwachen oder irgendwelche Mittel verwenden, die dazu bestimmt sind, die mündliche Kommunikation zwischen Benutzern zu verfälschen oder zu verhindern. 
Ungeachtet des Vorangegangenen dürfen Sie World of Warcraft mit zugelassenen Patches und Updates, die von Blizzard veröffentlicht werden, aktualisieren und nach Abschnitt 17(G) zugelassene Benutzer-Interfaces von Drittanbietern verwenden. 


4. Wer dann immer noch der Meinung ist er sei über dieses Erhaben möge bitte folgende Nummer anrufen:

Innerhalb Deutschlands: 0800 101 2242 (kostenlos)
Innerhalb Österreichs: 0800 677 529 (kostenlos)


und den netten Damen oder Herren doch mal schildern das er diese Dienste in anspruch genommen hat am besten mit einer Handfesten rechtfertigung oder wie ich es bezeichne, der wohl dümmsten Ausreden der Welt (Sorry lieber Polizist ich wußte nicht das man mit 3Promille nicht mehr fahren darf...)
Vergesst nicht eure Accountdaten zu nennen damit euch Blizzard als Dankeschön noch ein Belohnungshaustier schicken kann weil ihr euch diese Listen beim erststart des Games so fleissig und schnell zu ende gescrollt habt......

Ihr bekommt dann wohl auch einen neuen Titel der fortan über euren Kopf zu sehen sehen wird und Blizzard wird euch dann ausserdem jede Woche 2000G schicken und noch vor den aktuellen Patch sämtliche relevanten Epics eurer Klasse um euch als Kunden zu behalten....


----------



## Dunham (9. April 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> was bist du eigendlich fürn bescheuerter wen ich wow zum abschalten spiele dann spiele ich es aber ich muss doch nicht alles haben und jedes item ausm ah kaufen bescheutert bist du
> 
> man ist doch viel stolzer wen man was erreicht selbst was errabeitet und seine ziele erreicht hat
> 
> ...


 oh du bist aber nen toller hecht. nach 10stunden täglichem farmen hast du endlich dieses craftbare item bekommen... super leistung!!!
klar, wenn du endlich mal nen raidboss down hast an dem ihr lange knabbert, dann hat man was "erreicht". aber wenn man 10stunden lang stupide mobs kloppt ist da weder sinn noch verstand gefordert.
und wenn man sich diesen nervigen aspekt des spiels auslassen will und die möglichkeiten dazu hat - wieso nicht? raiden gehen "muss" man ja doch noch, nur ist halt ned 70% des spielens farmen...

goldkaufen ist in meinen augen absolut legitim, da du keinem anderen spieler dadurch schadest - bei lvl diensten ist das schon was anderes bezüglich kp von der klasse und anderen aufn sack gehn.


----------



## Tharinn (9. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Es wird ja sehr viel über das Goldkaufen und das Leveln geschimpft - jeder verdammt es - aber keine machts. Es ist böse und vermiest allen das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 Okay, ich will es mal so sagen, dank dir und anderen, die sich zu fein sind, zu farmen, darf ich bei dieser Beschäftigung das elendige Gespamme der Goldfarmer und -verkäufer im Chat und in letzter Zeit vermehrt auch noch als Whisper ertragen. Verzeih, dass ich keinerlei positive Gefühle für dich und deinesgleichen aufbringen kann und auch keinerlei Verständnis dafür, dass ihr eure eigene Bequemlichkeit über das Interesse aller am ungestörten Spiel stellt. Sei dir sicher, dass ich keinerlei Skrupel hätte, dich sofort bei Blizz zu melden, wenn ich irgendwelche Daten über dich hätte. Aber, was red ich eigentlich gegen ein heute generelles Phänomen - man braucht sich ja nur in der Politik umzuschauen, da heißt es doch allenthalben: Dünnbrettbohrer an die Macht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (9. April 2008)

nix gegen einzuwenden das du das machst is ja dein geld aber ich finde die zeit die du brauchst um dich dann in die klasse einzuspielen ist noch öder als das selbst lvln udn lernen der klasse außerdem twinken>all^^


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (9. April 2008)

@TE egal wie gut deine Argumente ja sind...ich kann deine Situation auch völlig verstehen...aber es ist und bleibt Goldkauf und das zerstört leider auch in deinem Fall die Wirtschaft und das Spielerlebnis anderer


----------



## Tharinn (9. April 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> goldkaufen ist in meinen augen absolut legitim, da du keinem anderen spieler dadurch schadest - bei lvl diensten ist das schon was anderes bezüglich kp von der klasse und anderen aufn sack gehn.



 Soso, Gold kaufen schadet niemandem. Ich nehme mal an, für dich ist dieses nervtötende Gespamme der Goldverkäufer sinnvoller Spielinhalt und trägt zu deiner Unterhaltung bei. Oder glaubst du, das gäbe es, wenn es nicht so ein paar Asis gäbe, die Gold kaufen? Wenn keiner Gold kauft, dann wird es auch keiner mehr "anbieten" - für mich eine zu freundliche Bezeichnung für den Spamterror, der im Moment abgeht -, so ist es nun mal.


----------



## Zentoro (9. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Von deiner Seite aus: Ist eine gute Sache und voll in Ordnung.
> Aber: Wer levelt diese Chars und von wem kauft man Gold? Kann es wirklich sein das Menschen für einen Hungerlohn Chars lvln bzw Gold farmen? Somit bist du jemand, der diese Organisation tatkräftig unterstützt.



Denkst Du genauso bei Deinen nike- oder adidas-Schuhen?


----------



## babidi (9. April 2008)

ich gehöre zu den leuten die superwenig zeit haben. und 4 mal den server gewechselt habe. nu hab ich nach 3 jahren gamezeit n full epic pala mit 3 t4 teilen. und das macht mich saustolz. habe schon oft über goldkaufen nachgedacht und nie gemacht. (mangels euro die ich investieren möchte) farme aber auch net weil mir das mit n holy pala , 1. zu lange dauert 2. ich kein bock hab 2-5 std immer das selbe zu tun. nu hab ich aber auch pvp für mich entdeckt und mit dem wie ich an die items komm (gruul, ssc, fds und pvp auch wenns nur einmal im monat is) bin ich voll zufrieden


----------



## woggly4 (9. April 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Naja, ich verstehs, würds aber selbst nie tun, weil ichs gegenüber anderen unfair finde. Was Andere tun, is ihre Sache..
> Und dass auf einmal Zeit fürn Kararaid is.. Denk doch mal nach @woggly4
> WoW is dazu da, um mal zu relaxen, was andres zu sehn.. Manche gucken tv, mancher liestn Buch, und manch einer zockt Wow. Wers ernster nimmt, is für mich nicht mehr ganz normal, is aber traurig zu sehen, wie viele verbissen davor hocken und sogar Schule, Arbeit etc. dafür liegenlassen. Schade drum.
> So long,
> Kiri


Das ist durchaus richtig - ich könnte auch nicht stundenlang vor'm PC hocken und irgendeine highlvl Instanz immer und immer wieder durchraiden - dazu habe ich einfach keine Lust.

Für mich las es sich aber so, dass der TE sich nur leveln lässt, *damit* er raiden kann - vielleicht habe ich da was falsch verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharana (9. April 2008)

Hallo !

Meinem Sohn sowie 2 bekannten wurde der Account gehackt und alle Besitztümer geraubt. Dahinter steckte ein gerüttelt Mass an Professionalität. Es ist zu vermuten, dass das erbeutete Gold über Ebay&Co wieder zum Verkauf kommt/kam. 

Ich setze von daher jeden auf Ignore, von dem ich weiss, dass er Gold ausserhalb des Spieles beschafft.

Also denne !


----------



## ReWahn (10. April 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> Was würdest Du denn tun wollen? Bei Blizz anschwärzen? Nun ja, einmal abgesehen, dass das dann wahrscheinlich fairplaymäßig nicht weit hinter Goldkauf kommt, würde Dir das rein theoretisch nichts bringen. Blizz muss es nachweisen können, dass über den Acc Gold gekauft wurde. Würdest jetzt machen, wenn (nur mal angenommen) der Kumpel von ihm bei ihm ins Netz ging, die Anmeldedaten zum buffed.de-Forum gespeichert waren und der besagte Kumpel dachte, er mache einen super Witz? Tja... theoretische Möglichkeiten gibts schon viele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blizz muss dir gar nichts nachweisen. du hast mit den agbs akzeptiert, dass blizz ich auch einfach so bannen kann (ohne angabe eines grundes). er punkt is eingebaut, um blizz die mühe zu ersparen, mit godkäufern diskutieren zu müssen, ob ihr gold vom goldseller oder doch von diesem unglaublich netten wildfremden 70er kam, der das einfach so über hatte und es loswerden wollte...

und sry leute, aber auch wenn es euch persönlich als völlig legitim erscheint, in dem vertrag, den ihr mit blizz geschlossen habt (agb) steht klipp un klar dass man ingame güter NICHT kaufen/verkaufen darf. punkt. wenn ihr aso goldd kauft und dazu steht, werdet ihr nicht nur vertragsbrüchig, nein, ihr zeigt auch noch, dass ihr es nicht einseht, euch an euer wort zu halten. dass man dem was ihr zusichert nicht trauen kann, weil es euch nichts ausmacht, es plötzlich einfach zu ignorieren...


----------



## Dargun (10. April 2008)

also manche leute hier legen einen ton an den tag....einfach krass ^^ redet ihr auch so mit eurem chef? na dann hf beim neuen job suchen...mal ganz ehrlich es ist doch seine sache ob er gold kauft oder er sich lvln lässt....ich spiele jetzt meinen xten twink hoch klar es nervt bis 40 kein mount zuhaben oder "wenig" gold zu besitzen...aber würd das zeug net in anspruche nehmen....!

und wer sich anstellt wegen goldspammern ^^ überlesen...

und ohja....es bringt euch um weil leute goldkaufen oder sich lvln lassen. na dann bringts mich morgen um weil ich arbeiten muss ^^ schonmal drüber nachgedacht das das für die die das gold farmen und dannn verkaufen auch nen job ist? einige wohl nicht! auch wen es für nen hungerlohn ist...bevor ich auf der straße lebe und aus der mülltonne essen muss...würde ich das auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deswegen ist es jedem selbst überlassen ob er gold kauft..sich nen char kauft oder sonstwas! wenn euch das nicht passt...pech gehabt...wollt ihr die leute jetzt dafür anprangern und mit dem finger draufzeigen??? ohhhh da ein gold/lvl/char käufer...teer federt steinigt und verbrennt ihm..........hallo das ist nen ONLINE spiel...und nicht das rl....das scheinen einige nicht zu begreifen oder wollen es einfach nicht begreifen....!

und es macht die wirtschaft in wow kaputt? also auf den servern wo ich bis jetzt gespielt habe konnte ich mein zeug was sich verkaufen lässt immer für gutes geld verkaufen...und hey ich freu mich auch wenn ein farmer nen geiles item was ich haben will für wenig gold reinsetzt!

nehmt euch mal zu herzen das dies ein ONLINE spiel ist....oder regt ihr euch auch so im echten leben über alles auf was euch nicht passt?


mfg


So long


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Ich weiß, ich weiß. Ich könnte hier auch eine fundierte Meinungsäußerung tätigen. Aber dafür bin ich gerade schon zu müde, später vielleicht. Daher provoziere ich einfach mal ein wenig.

Da sind sie schon wieder am Werke, die selbstherrlichen Hardcoregamer, die glauben, dass das Spiel ein Leistungssport ist, ein Zweitjob, eine Lebensaufgabe, bei der man sich alles und jedes durch seiner Hände Fleiß erarbeiten muss, damit das real life auf der Strecke bleibt.

Soll ich euch was sagen? Wenn es euren Fanatismus nicht gäbe, wenn ihr nicht sechzehn Stunden am Tag im Spiel rumhängen würdet, wäre das Spiel mehr auf den Normalspieler ausgerichtet und die Gegenstände wären nicht im mindesten so teuer, wie sie es augenblicklich sind.

Dann bräuchte man keine Leveldienste und erst recht keine Goldverkäufer. Wer ist also Schuld an den nervigen Goldverkäufern? Der Gelegenheitsspieler, der sein real life über das Spiel stellt und der gut daran tut, oder der Hardcorefanatiker, der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass Blizzard die Anforderungen für seinen Content so hoch schraubt?


----------



## teroa (10. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Es wird ja sehr viel über das Goldkaufen und das Leveln geschimpft - jeder verdammt es - aber keine machts. Es ist böse und vermiest allen das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sorry absolut unterste schublade wenn du kein zeit für was hast biste eh im falschen game...schade das ich dein chara name net kenne ich würd dich sofort meld4en


----------



## Dusktumy (10. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Es wird ja sehr viel über das Goldkaufen und das Leveln geschimpft - jeder verdammt es - aber keine machts. Es ist böse und vermiest allen das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast dich hier zu Out'ten, dann mach das doch auch Bitte bei Blizzard direkt und/ oder auch beim GM oder hast in diesem Fall die Hosen voll?


----------



## horner (10. April 2008)

ja nö ... is klor ... wozu spielst du dann? hast keine zeit, aber geniesen tust du es? Ich geniese jede neue Stufe mit einem Twink, die ich ALLEINE gschafft habe, ich geniese jedes neue Item mit jedem Charakter, das ich mir verdiene ... aber Gold kaufen oder leveln lassen? Warum soll ich monatlich das Game zahlen und dann auch noch extra für Gold oder fürds leveln? bin doch nicht bescheuert!


----------



## Vanevil (10. April 2008)

jerubbaal schrieb:


> mimimi... und jeder der illi down hat, bekommt automatisch t6 für jeden 70er... und wo wir schon dabei sind gibts noch ruf bei allen fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und gold und frauen und sex,drugs and rock´n´roll und hohes c für alle und ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT : Durch Goldkäufe werden Accounthacks unterstützt was ja wohl Grund genug wäre deine Einstellung nochmals zu überdenken


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. April 2008)

Ich persönliche finde es arm, Gold zu kaufen. Man trägt immerhin zu einer künstlichen Inflation bei, die normale ist schon schlimm genug, ich sag nur z.B. 20 Gold für einen Stack Kupferbarren... "Mal schnell" einkaufen ist dann nicht, ich pack dann lieber meinen Bergbauer aus uns farme selbst.

Den Leveldienst kann ich noch ansatzweise verstehen, ich habe mich auch teilweise gequält, noch einen weiteren Charakter über die Stufe 30 zu bringen... Trotzdem, machen würde ich es aus Sicherheitsgründen nie.

Auch ich hoffe, dass jeder Goldkäufer und "Gepowerlevelter" irgendwann auffliegt, es schadet der Wirtschaft einfach zu sehr. Zumal die Leute, die Leveldienste in Anspruch genommen haben, bestimmt zu den Deppen gehören, die immer wieder dafür sorgen, dass ich mit Randomgruppen NICHT in Instanzen gehe.


----------



## todesstern (10. April 2008)

ihr alle / die meisten sagt gold kaufen tut ihr nicht oder findets gegenüber anderer unfair? hallo habt ihr euch schon mal die zahlen angeschaut in deutschland wie viele leute sich da ma was kaufen? die lachen euch aus ja so siehtz aus !

ich persönlich habe absolut garnichz gegen das gold kaufen ! 

nur gegen das power levling / von jemand anderem den char hoch ziehn lassen das find ich bissel scheisse !
weil wen du glei mit 70 einsteigst hmm wie viel ahnung hast du dan vom spiel=? 0?

und darunter leiden dan nur deine mittspieler ! forallem wen du ne supporter kalsse oder so hast  heiler  tank was weiss ich und nicht ma dann deine spells kennst^^


aso gold kaufen: ja
powerlevling : nein


----------



## Tonen (10. April 2008)

@ TE
Ganz ehrlich Goldkaufen versteh ich ja noch aber wer Lvln lässt is echt *********

für 30€ kannste dirn wunderbaren WoW bot kaufen und damit lvln. Is 1. billiger und 2. bringt dir noch Gold  ==> dann musste au kein Gold kaufen wenn du übernacht ca 500-600g erbottest.


Fazit: Wenn schon gegen die AGB verstoßen dann mit minimalem Kostenaufwand(€) und maximalem Gewinn (Gold kannste sogar noch auf ebay verkaufen).
Aber gut is das du wenigstens irgendwo auffer Welt ner Familie das überleben sicherst.


just my 2 cents


und @ scharana
Sowas passiert halt wenn man einfach so auf jeder X-belibigen Seite sein PW eingibt oder im offiziellen Forum immer schnell auf die "HI I AM BEATIFUL GIRL" Threaslinks klickt. ==> selba schuld

und @ all die leute die Instant melden wollen
Kommt ma klar thats WoW. Wenn ihr wüsstet wer alle schon Goldgekauft hat is eure Flist bald komplett inner Ignorelist. Es gibt goldkäufer und es wird Sie immer geben. Akzeptiert es oder Kündigt euren Acc ( aber vorher noch hacken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Tante Edit war grad noch da:
und @ alle die die meinen BLAAA randomgrps BLAAA du kannst deinen Char net spielen BLAAA deswegen wipen wir BLAAAA

Damits outet ihr euch eindeutig als "Casuals" . Und zwar im Sinn von Anti-erfolgsorientiertes-speieln ( tolles wort). Ich sag nicht ihr sollt 24/7 zocken sondern nur wenn Ihr zockt was sinnvolles machen. Wenn ihr euch ma 10 min mit BC auseinander  gesetzt hättet wüsstet ihr das das Crafting Zeug so krank gut is ( für casuals) um damit locker noch auf lvl 80 Lvln zu können. Oder Orgt euch PvP zeuch ( s1 für ehre uvm) dann habta für eure Spielzeit ein Topequip und das ohne euch mit den "chinarandoms" rumquälen zu müssen.


und @ alle Rechtschreibflamer : http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3853/hans8iz.jpg HF

so jetzt is aber gut 

MFG


----------



## Deadwool (10. April 2008)

Da Du deine gesamten Chars mit Hilfe von solchen Firmen aufgebaut und finanziert hast, ist die Chance gross dass du es wieder tun wirst. Sollte die Goldseller Firma einen Deiner Chars mit Hilfe von Bots leveln oder für Goldtransfers mit anderen Chars verwenden, was tatsächlich gemacht wird, darfst Du dich nicht wundern wenn Dein Account von Blizzard geschlossen wird. Und zwar permanent und ohne Vorwarnung. Dazu braucht es keine Moralisten die Du mit diesem Thread provoziert hast. 

Gold anzuhäufen ist so einfach geworden in WoW. Auch für Familienväter die wenig Zeit haben. Eine halbe Stunde questen und deine Raids sind finanziert, inklusive Pots und Repkosten.


----------



## Khazius (10. April 2008)

Kann beides verstehen auch wenn ich es nicht machen würde.

5k für ein Flugmount damit man einfach nur schnell die Wegstrecken schafft ist schon ein Hammer (ja natürlich der Reitskill). Wer wenig Zeit hat zum Spielen (wie ich) für den ist das ein sehr langer langer weg. 

Hab bislang einen ganzen 70er (endlich!!) und dabei diverse Twinks angefangen und unmotiviert liegengelassen weil es eigentlich nur aufs 70 werden hinausläuft und das sehr eintönig ist.


----------



## topdiver (10. April 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> was bist du eigendlich fürn bescheuerter wen ich wow zum abschalten spiele dann spiele ich es aber ich muss doch nicht alles haben und jedes item ausm ah kaufen bescheutert bist du
> 
> man ist doch viel stolzer wen man was erreicht selbst was errabeitet und seine ziele erreicht hat
> 
> ...



Bei Dir und Deinem Deutsch kommt mir auch so manches hoch. Statt die Zeit in 4 Chars mit Level 70 zu stecken, hättest Du lieber was für die Schule tun sollen. Dein Geseier ist es nicht wert, es zu kommentieren.

@TE
Es ist natürlich komplett Deine Angelegenheit. Ich gehe auch nicht mehr einkaufen und lasse mir das Zeug liefern. Dafür arbeite ich zu hart, um mich dann noch in meiner Freizeit mit dem Krampf abzugeben.

Allerdings, und das haben hier ja schon einige angemerkt, wird einem beim leveln elementares Klassenwissen vermittelt. Das fehlt Dir dann und dann möchte ich nicht unbedingt in Deinem Raid sein. Wir hatten schon einmal so ein Fall, das jemand in sein Zauberbuch schauen musste, um da einen neuen Skill zu entdecken.

Ansonsten genieße das Spiel, so wie Du es magst. 
Aber: Vor einem gebannten oder leer geräumten Account hätte ich auch Angst ...


----------



## Cyberhool (10. April 2008)

ich kanns auch verstehen... ich mag wow neben anderen spielen... also ab und wann mal einloggen bissl spielen fertig... die hm ka 14 euro fuers spielen tun mir sicher nicht weh... glaub ich habe meinen main char nun 2 jahre und der ist immer noch level 63 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diverse twinks angefangen teilweise bis 40 gespielt.
Ich habe damals 100!!! gold fuer 5 euro gekauft (ja mit level 63 habe ich nun auch gemerkt dass 100 gold nen witz geworden sind), aber damals hatte ich nichtmal mehr das gold dafuer mir alle meine level talente zu kaufen, geschweige denn ausruestung. Ja vermutlich habe ich da was falsch gemacht, ist aber auch lange her und wuerde mir nun auch nicht mehr passieren. 
Da mich das echt genervt hat und ich auch keine lust hatte irgendwen anzubetteln , habe ich mal diese wahnsinnige summe von 5 euro investiert!!!


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> man ist doch viel stolzer wen man was erreicht selbst was errabeitet und seine ziele erreicht hat



Du bist Stolz auf die leistung die du in irgendeinem Game erbracht hast? Du bist Stolz weil du endlich nach 10 stunden stupiden farmenes deinen ersehnten gegenstand in "händen" hälst? Oh mann.... Hey Leute das ist ein SPIEL und wer meint Stolz zu sein auf etwas was nur in einer Virtuellen Welt existiert (ich rede nicht von Programmen auf die die Programmierer Stolz sind das sit was anderes) hat meiner Meinung nach einen größeren Sockenschuss als alle Idioten in WoW zusammen... meine Fresse Was sollte denn so verwerflich daran sein Gold zukaufen ? Jeder hat das Recht alle Aspekte eines Spiels voll und ganz auszukosten aber einigen ist dies nichtvergönnt weil sie nicht genügend zeit aufbringen können / wollen. Und da kommen diese Services zum einsatz. 

Warum sollte man ihn deswegen an den Pranger stellen ? Es stört euch doch nicht ob er jetzt nen levelservice benutzt oder gold kauft ? das argument mit den Goldsell-Schreiern ist einfach nur bescheuert weil es auch ohne die genug leute gibt die noch mehr scheiße Labern als die Seller.... 

Meine Meinung zu allem... lasst die machen die doch machen was sie wollen denn jeder soll spaß am spielen haben und nicht nur die die mehr zeit dafür aufbringen wollen.


----------



## Apex (10. April 2008)

WEGEN LEUTEN WIE DIR! werden anderen leuten ihre accs geklaut damit sie LEUTEN WIE DIR! des gold von de geklauten accs verkaufen können...

aber soweit denken LEUTE WIE DU! ja nicht weil se nur de eigenen egoistischen nutzen darin sehen... ICH WILL WEITERKOMMEN!.

des durch solch einen müll die ganzen ingame preise kaputt gehen musss ich wohl erst garnicht weiter erzählen...


----------



## Deathsoull (10. April 2008)

Ich hab zwar beides noch nie gemacht! ABER arm find ich das absolut nicht! Wiso soll er sich net goldkaufen wenn er keine zeit!? Ich meine wenn er bereit is das geld zu bezahlen! und die wirtschaft in wow beeinflusst man durch wow kaufen sicher NICHT! 

Weil im aha sind ja nich die imba izems mit denen man was im t5 content was anfangen kann! Ich glaub die meiste kaufen Gold fürs epic flugmount!


----------



## Ludolfmensch (10. April 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Chinafarmer verkaufen ihre Loots im AH. Sie sind darauf angewiesen das Zeug schnell zu verkaufen, denn sie sind unter Termindruck. Also nehmen sie es auch hin, wenn sie Dumpingpreise einsetzen, um andere Angebote (Spieler) zu unterbieten. Damit drücken sie die Preise und der Spieler steht dumm da.
> 
> Der Preis ergiebt sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn viele Chinafarmer dasselbe Item farmen und ins AH setzen, sinkt der Preis und damit wird der Markt ruiniert.



Du darfst diesen Effekt nicht für sich allein betrachten. Die anderen Gegner des Goldkaufs argumentieren genau anders rum: die Goldkäufer haben die finanziellen Mittel, überteuerte Preise zu zahlen, und forcieren damit die Preistreiberei ...egal, von welcher Seite man das betrachtet, Negatives findet man immer.
Manche lassen für Geld levelen. Manche haben kleine Brüder. Manche haben Freunde, die mal für einen Gefallen einen Char hochziehen. Was ist mit denen, die kleine Brüder "zwingen", ihre chars mobs kloppen zu lassen, um zu leveln?

Gruss


----------



## schoeni (10. April 2008)

find es zwar mutig hier zuzugeben ein goldkäufer zu sein aber ich verstehs absolut ned

ich mein wenn du keine zeit hast ein spiel zu spieln ohne zu cheaten dann lass es doch

ein sportler kann auch ned sagen ich hab dieses und jenes aufputschmittel genommen weil ich keine zeit zum trainieren hatte oder?


----------



## Ceonric (10. April 2008)

Huhuu

weisst du, auch das Leveln kann man geniessen. Ich habe jetzt 3 70er und 2 50er. Ich hatte damals auch viel darüber nachgedacht, ob ich mir nicht einen Charakter sollte leveln lassen. Damals war das schnelle Leveln auch der Grund, damit man möglichst schnell nach MC konnte. 

Dann war es eines Tages soweit. Ich hatte meinen zweiten 60er und mein Kollege musste ab Stufe 50 von seinem Charakter ins Spital. Er konnte also 2 Wochen nicht zocken und mir war langweilig, also hab ich auch nicht auf ihn gewartet und hatte meinen auf 60 gezockt. 

Mir viel dann auf einmal auf, dass sein Charakter dennoch oft On war, aber er sich nie bei mir meldete. Als ich bei ihm anfragte, sagte er mir halt, dass er einen Leveling Service in Kauf genommen hat. 

3 Tage später war er Stufe 60. Ich freue mich halt doch auch irgendwie für ihn aber dann musste ich einen schreckliche Erkenntnis machen. 

ER konnte seinen CHARAKTER nicht richtig zocken. Er wusste nicht wie er die Spells einsetzen sollte und für was welche Spells wirklich nutzbar waren. Es dauerte dann sicherlich 2 Wochen, bis er den Charakter wieder richtig beherrschte, und das wäre eigentlich die Zeit gewesen, um den Charakter selber hoch zu leveln. DAS zeigte mir: 

LEVELSERVICE LOHNT SICH NICHT

Grüesli


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> WEGEN LEUTEN WIE DIR! werden anderen leuten ihre accs geklaut damit sie LEUTEN WIE DIR! des gold von de geklauten accs verkaufen können...
> 
> aber soweit denken LEUTE WIE DU! ja nicht weil se nur de eigenen egoistischen nutzen darin sehen... ICH WILL WEITERKOMMEN!.
> 
> des durch solch einen müll die ganzen ingame preise kaputt gehen musss ich wohl erst garnicht weiter erzählen...



Das accounts klauen ist also schuld der Goldseller ? jetzt hör mal zu NIEMAND kann beweisen das dies die Goldseller waren/sind/sein werden. was du tust ist einfach nur eine lose behauptung von jemanden der nichtmal ansatzweise über etwas nachdenkt was das noch sein könnte.... aber nein das müsste ja bedeuten ich müsste mein Hirn mal anstrengen und könnte nichtmehr auf den erst besten mit dem Finger zeigen und schreien "steinigt ihn".wenn man gehackt wurde ist das meist seine eigene Schuld denn einen keylogger bekommt man nicht einfach mal so... es gibt soviele seiten die Viren/Trojaner/keylogger usw. verseucht sind und diese werden nicht von Goldsellern betrieben ;-)

Die Ingame Preise gehen nicht kaputt weil einige Leute goldkaufen sondern wir selber sind schuld.

beispiel dafür... 1 Stack Kupferbarren= 20 g warum wird es für diesen preis angeboten? weil die Leute twinken und ihren Twink ausrüsten wollen und da alle mittlerweile einen rechtspendableren Main im rücken haben und sie keine Lust haben selbr farmen zu gehen wird dieser Preis bezahlt. Würden die Leute aufhören sich ihre Twinks ranzuzüchten würden die preise für die lowlevel items extrem sinken.

oder warum wird ein adamantiterzstack für 32 g gehandelt ? weil die verkäufer meinen Warum soll ich eine halbe stunde das erz farmen und denn nur minimalen gewinn dabei herausbekommen wenn ich genauso das doppelte herausbekommen könnte bumm zack stack ist für einen unverschämten Preis drin und da blizz ja die Methode des Tagesquestens in umlauf gebracht hat wird dieser Stack gekauft da das gold ja locker vorhanden ist. Verkäufer merkt... aha ich werds für den preis los also noch mehr rein. andere verkäufer merken mh... der wird die für den Preis los denn mach ich das für fast genau den selben preis und zack der nächste der mit unverschämten preisen handelt. ABER es wird gekauft und nicht von der minimalen Minderheit der Goldkäufern sondern durch die Mehrheit der Leute die jeden tag brav ihre Tagesquests machen.


----------



## Heronimo (10. April 2008)

Schön geschrieben @ mosgui, aber Verständnis habe ich deshalb noch lange nicht!
Eventuell kannst du nun meine Abneigung gegen deine "Ich mach mir das Spiel leichter"-Einstellung nachvollziehen, wenn du erfährst was du damit ungewollt Förderst.


Zitat "ComputerBase":

China: Jugendliche zu WoW gezwungen
10. Oktober 2006, 22:18
Logo: World of Warcraft

Computerspielen für Geld: wohl ein Traum vieler Spieler. Wer diesen in Deutschland umsetzen will, wird wohl oder übel auf die Redaktionen der Spielemagazine angewiesen sein. Etwas anders sieht es derweil in China aus, denn dort ist dieser Traum für Kinder und Jugendliche zum Alptraum geworden.

Banden werben mit Plakaten, Lautsprechern und in direkten Gesprächen um Spieler, die in 12-Stunden-Schichten das Online-Rollenspiel World of WarCraft spielen müssen. Die anderen 12 Stunden soll geschlafen werden; Freizeit ist für die meist jugendlichen Spieler nicht vorhanden. Hinzu kommt eine miserable Ernährung, was auf die Dauer sehr negative Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit der Spieler hat. Die Banden können so mit den Jugendlichen umspringen, da sie deren Ausweise eingesammelt haben und die Jugendlichen in vielen Fällen Ausreißer von zu Hause sind, die sich nicht zurücktrauen.

Warum das ganze? Wie üblich des lieben Geldes wegen. Die Spieler sammeln das Gold im Spiel, welches die Bandenführer dann für echtes Geld weiter verkaufen. Für diese eine lukratives Geschäft, da viele Spieler der Online-Rollenspiele nicht über ausreichend Zeit verfügen oder diese schlicht nicht investieren wollen, und sich so durch den Einsatz realer finanzieller Mittel Vorteile im Spiel erkaufen können. Gerne gesehen ist diese Vorgehensweise allerdings nicht. Weder bei den Mitspielern, noch bei den Herstellern, die solche Machenschaften in der Regel sogar in den Nutzungsbestimmungen verbieten.

Die Szenen in China wurden vom chinesischen Nachrichtensender CCTV mit Hilfe einer versteckten Kamera in einem der Banden-Büros aufgenommen. Zu sehen sind sie in einer Nachrichtensendung der ARD.
*Zitata Ende*

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDZSMrDVkC4


Eventuell konnte dir mein Beitrag, die Augen öffnen, das eben nicht alles "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" ist, wenn du dir das Spiel auf diese Art und Weise erleichterst. 
Zu hoffen währe es, oder würdest du wollen das dein Kind dort sitzt, damit du Gold kaufen kannst?





mosgui schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir in 10 Jahren eine neue Generation MMORPGs:
> Gratis Spielzeit, Einnahmen über ingame - Werbung (Plakatwände in OG, ingame Radio^^), Item Verkauf.
> Die, die mehr Zeit haben können sich das ganze ja gratis erspielen, und Top Items - die zeigen, was man spielerisch schon geleistet hat gibts natürlich nicht gegen Bares.


In China ist das Realität. Dort kennen die Spieler, keine monatlichen Kosten.
Alles wird mit dem Handel von Ingame-Items, Levelservice und Ingema-Geld finanziert.




MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaPhan (10. April 2008)

Einen Twink hochlevln lassen, tja find ich nicht schlimm vorallem wenn man eh keine Zeit hat.

Aber Goldkauf ist für mich persönlich das letzte.
Damit haben Account Hacks erst begonnen.


----------



## maddrax (10. April 2008)

Es ist für mich absolut unverständlich wie viele (!) das Powerleveln und den Goldhandel gutheißen. ich frag mich echt ob ihr noch bei Trost seit? 
Von nix kommt nix, das ist bei WoW so wie auch im richtigen Leben. Wenn ihr keine Lust oder Zeit zum leveln habt und dadurch noch keine 70 seit - dann habt ihr halt einfach Pech gehabt.
Ihr habt kein Gold? Dann habt ihr halt auch Pech gehabt.  Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten an Gold zu kommen z.B. kann man auch gut im AH Sachen an und dann wieder verkaufen.

Sucht euch einfach ein anderes Spiel, denn WoW ist einfach nix für euch. Wer keine Zeit hat, muß was anderes spielen. Kauft euch offline Spiele - da könnt ihr den ganzen Tag cheaten und euch an eurem IMBA Chars freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Aber Goldkauf ist für mich persönlich das letzte.
> Damit haben Account Hacks erst begonnen.



Ich hätte gerne eie Beweis dafür das Account hacks auf kosten der Goldseller gehen... Und ich möchte jetzt nicht nen Link zu der Anti-Goldseller seite von Blizz haben.

versteht mich nciht falsch ich bin nicht für die Goldseller oder für das was sie tuen habes dies auch noch nie in anspruch genommen nur finde ich wie mit den Leute umgegangen wird die es nutzen einfach nur extrem erbärmlich da diese Personen sofort abgestempelt werden als Bescheuert/idioten or what ever... Und verteidigen will ich die goldseller auch nicht nur möchte ich gerne mal wissen warum jeder das offentsichtliche sofort als das Übel darstellt. WARUM müssen die Goldseller die Hacker sein ? letzens gab es eine Studie das 68%aller  jugendlchen und junge erwachsene bis 26 Jahren regelmäßig auf internet Pornoseiten ihr unwesen treiben und wie ich schon gesagt habe sind diese Virenverseucht.  Wenn mir jemand eine Studie darüber liefern kann und damit beweist das goldseller die schuldigen sind wäre ich auch eurer meinung das das mist ist aber vorher bleibe ich neutral und und sehe nicht im erst besten das übel.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Es ist für mich absolut unverständlich wie viele (!) das Powerleveln und den Goldhandel gutheißen. ich frag mich echt ob ihr noch bei Trost seit?
> Von nix kommt nix, das ist bei WoW so wie auch im richtigen Leben. Wenn ihr keine Lust oder Zeit zum leveln habt und dadurch noch keine 70 seit - dann habt ihr halt einfach Pech gehabt.
> Ihr habt kein Gold? Dann habt ihr halt auch Pech gehabt.  Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten an Gold zu kommen z.B. kann man auch gut im AH Sachen an und dann wieder verkaufen.



Also ist das spiel nicht fü casuals gedacht sondern nur für dich da du ja auch die Zeit dafür hast das spiel zu betreiben ? Du vergleichst WoW mit richtigem Leben ? okay und wieder haben wir einen Kanidaten für "wer nimmt das spiel zu ernst!"

#ironie on

 Wenn ich schonmal vergleiche ziehen darf denn bist du sicherlich auch son typ der Behinderten Leute die rampe an treppen nicht gönnt oder? HEy ihr hab keine Beine mehr ? denn habt ihr halt pech gehabt. warum sollte der das einfacher haben als ich *opa ausm rollstuhl schmeiß* 

#ironie off


----------



## Ouna (10. April 2008)

Alsoooo:

Ich glaube, viele verstehen es nicht, dass manche Leute eben kaum Zeit haben, vielleicht weil sie selbst Schüler oder Student sind. Aber:

1. Ich verstehe es die Problematik von Zeitmangel voll und ganz - ich bin selbst nie vor 6 zuhause, bei mir gibt es kein Hotel Mama, wo der Kühlschrank voll ist, dass essen auf dem Tisch steht und die Wäsche gebügelt und gelegt zur Abholung bereit liegt. Dazu raide ich sehr aktiv an mindestens 5-6 Tagen die Woche bis ca. halb 12 oder später. Ergo bleibt mir auch keine Zeit zum farmen. Ich habe mir einfach einen Beruf gesucht, mit dem man im Schlaf Gold verdienen kann, und dass ist Juwelenschleifer. Durch Erze kaufen/sondieren/schleifen/verkaufen habe ich in 3 Monaten rund 20k Gold gemacht, Tendenz steigend, obwohl ich jeden Tag mindestens 120g Repkosten habe (danke Sunwellbosse -.-). Für Dailys habe ich keine Zeit, höchstens mal am WE. 

2. Zum Thema Levelservice:
Es ist natürlich verlockend, wenn man nach ein paar Tage/Wochen seinen Wunschchar fertig "geliefert" bekommt. Allerdings hab ich da ein paar Bedenken:
Ich habe mal einen lvl 60 Nachtelf Priester geschenkt bekommen, das war zu BC Release. Eine Freundin von mir hatte keine Lust mehr auf wow und hat ihn mir überlassen, weil ich damals unbedingt einen haben wollte. Mittlerweile ist der Char nach über einem Jahr lvl 63, ich habe keinerlei Bezug zu ihm und auch keine Ambitionen, ihn weiterzuleveln. 
Wäre dasselbe Problem dann nicht auch mit gelevelten Chars präsent?

Im Moment level ich auch einen Char und durch den Zeitmangel zum leveln ist er nach 2 Wochen auch erst lvl 19. Auch wenn es langsam vorangeht und ich die Startgebiete nicht mehr sehen kann, stelle ich trotzdem einen Bezug zu diesem Char her. Ich muss gestehen, ich hatte auch überlegt, ihn nicht einfach leveln zu lassen, aber ich habe es gelassen aus folgenden Gründen:

Das leveln ist mir schlicht und einfach zu teuer. Es gibt auch massive Preisunterschiede in den Leveldiensten - zwischen 200€ und 450€ für 1-70 war alles dabei. Was mich daran stutzig gemacht hat: Wie kommt es zu so großen Unterschieden? Sind die teuren Dienste reine Handarbeit, die billigen nur gebottet? 
Ich möchte diesen Char eigentlich selbst spielen, nicht aus den Gründen, dass ich lerne, ihn zu spielen (ich habe diese Klasse schon einmal auf 70) sondern einfach, weil ich etwas mit ihm verbinden möchte.
Ein Kumpel hat mal leveln lassen. Sein Account war nach wenigen Tagen gesperrt und als der Anbieter ihm einen neuen Account als Ersatz anbot, war dieser nach ein paar Tagen auch wieder weg. Grund: Die Chars wurden nur hochgebottet. Am Ende hat er 6000g "Schadensersatz" bekommen, welch Trost, wenn alle Chars weg sind und er gar keinen mehr hat. Aber im Endeffekt selbst Schuld. Wenn ich sowas machen würde, dann auf einem extra dafür angelegten Account.

3. Ich hatte auch diverse Möglichkeiten überlegt, wie ich an einen neuen Char kommen kann. Dabei hatte ich folgende Möglichkeiten ins Auge gefasst: 
- Levelservice, oben schon erwähnt
- Ebay. Es ist natürlich verlockend, einen 70er zu kaufen, der sogar schon gutes Equip hat. Meistens sind die Chars sogar billiger als wenn man sie leveln lässt. Was mich stört, ist das denke ich recht große Risiko, dass der Besitzer sich seinen Account zurückholt und die Tatsache, dass ich das Charaussehen nicht selbst bestimmen kann.
- Botten. Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie groß das Risiko ist, erwischt zu werden, lasse ich es. Ich würde wenn überhaupt nur auf einem Extraaccount und auf einem anderen PC botten. 

Letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er tut.


----------



## LMay (10. April 2008)

Mir ist es ziemlich gleich, ob jemand Gold kauft...ich farme mir momentan, wenns nicht grad zum raiden geht, den Epic-Fliegser zusammen und lasse mir damit alle Zeit der Welt. Wer diese Geduld nicht hat, kauft sich halt Gold. Mir egal.

Aber zu diesen Vorschlägen, Blizz sollte es einführen, Items durch Euro erwerben zu lassen:

Nachdem Onlinerollenspiele gesellschaftlich (dank Meiden etc) ohnehin einen schlechten Ruf haben, sollten sie dem doch vorbeugen, auch noch eine Schuldenfalle/Pleitefalle zu werden. Das wird einer der Hauptgründe sein, warum so etwas nicht möglich ist und es auch nicht sein sollte.

Für zuviele Menschen wäre so ein Item-Angebot viel zu verlockend.


P.S. Tschuldigt, wenn ich etwas wiederhole, hab nur fast alles gelesen, grad nicht die Zeit zum durchschauen^^


----------



## Hagriel (10. April 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> was bist du eigendlich fürn bescheuerter wen ich wow zum abschalten spiele dann spiele ich es aber ich muss doch nicht alles haben und jedes item ausm ah kaufen bescheutert bist du
> 
> man ist doch viel stolzer wen man was erreicht selbst was errabeitet und seine ziele erreicht hat
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... naja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... nee, doch eher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und alles...wirklich ALLES, was mir gerade so durch den Kopf geht, verkneif' ich mir lieber.
Ich bin kein Freund von flames, auch, wenn sie manchmal angebracht scheinen. Schon gar nicht, wenn ich den Artikel des TE lese und ihn mit dieser hingerotzten Antwort vergleiche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry, jetzt hab' ich mich doch gehen lassen.

BTT
Goldkauf... hmmm... ich denke, ich stehe dem zwiegespalten gegenüber. War schon ein paar mal auf den angepriesenen Seiten, aber ich brig's nicht über mich.

Im endeffekt denke ich mir: Egal, bist du halt später 70 als die anderen, hast du halt mit erscheinen des zweiten AddOns erst das epische Flugmount. Wer hetzt mich? (ausser mir)

Ich spiele seit Sommer 2005 WoW, habe im Sommer 2007 meinen ersten char auf 70 gehabt.
Ein epic-flugmount habe ich noch nicht.

Eine Zeit lang war ich auch in Versuchung, aber als ich einmal realisiert hatte, dass einem nichts wegläuft, dass es egal ist wie schnell, oder langsam andere leveln, hab ich für mich entschieden, Goldkauf kommt für mich nicht in frage.
Seit ich in meinem eigenen Rhythmus und Tempo spiele, geniesse ich WoW auch wieder viel mehr.

Aber jeder nach seiner Fasson. 
Wer Gold kaufen möchte, soll dies tun, aber auch beachten, dass er damit einen Geschäftszweig unterstützt, der Menschen ausbeutet.
"Chinafarmer" farmen nicht um sich zu bereichern, sondern um zu überleben und das auf Kosten ihrer eigenen Gesundheit... reich werden dadurch andere. 

Ich sag's ja immer wieder... WoW ist dem RL ähnlicher, als das RL selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moerli (10. April 2008)

Also ich find das Verhalten des TE ok. Ist ja schließlich seine Sache, wofür er sein Geld ausgeben will. Manche kaufen Schuhe, andere gehen in den Puff, einen Saufen oder bezahlen die Mitgliedsbeiträge vom Sportverein. Sein Hobby is halt WoW und da investiert er eben das Geld in dieses Hobby. 

Und das irgendwelche andern keine Kohle haben um sich auch Gold zu kaufen is m.E. auch kein Grund. Nur weil ihr arm wie die Kichenmäuse seid und mit nem alten Fahrrad durch die Gegend gurkt, soll ich auf meinen 911er verzichten?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kanns auch verstehen, wenn einer keine Zeit für farmen etc. aufbringen kann oder will. WoW ist ein Spiel mit vielen Aspekten, und farmen gehört sicher nicht zu den spannensten. Für Leute mit Beruf / Familie liegt es also nahe, diese unangenehmen Aspekte des Spiels auszuklammern und in der knappen Freizeit darauf zu konzentrieren, was auch Spaß macht: raiden z.B.

Warum so Leute mit wenig Freizeit nich aufhören WoW zu spielen?
Ganz einfach, weil wir schon als Jugendliche PC-Games gezockt haben und nunmal dabei geblieben sind. Obs euch nun gefällt oder nicht, PC/Onlinegames sind heute in der Erwachsenenunterhaltung angekommen. Es macht eben sehr viel mehr Spaß mit anderen Menschen zu interagieren, mit Freunden durch Instanzen zu ziehen, also irgendwo im Single-Player-Modus gegen eine KI zu kämpfen. 

Was das Thema "Arme Chinesen als Chinafarmer" angeht: Glaubt ihr allen ernstes, dass es auch nur einem einzigen Chinesen besser gehen wird, wenn kein WoW-Spieler auf der Welt mehr Gold kauft? Schaut euch mal ne Doku über Chinesische Wanderarbeiter an, die würden alles dafür geben in einem kleinen Büro zu sitzen, nen Minimallohn zu bekommen und Items farmen zu dürfen. 


Das einzige Argument das wirklich gegen Goldkaufen zieht ist, dass es nunmal von Blizzard "verboten" wurde. Aber auf der anderen seite wird eben auch viel auf dieser Welt getan, was eigentlich verboten ist. Z.b. Musik auf irgendwelchen Tauschbörsen runterladen. Ist genau wie Gold kaufen, man verschafft sich nen Vorteil auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit, die mehr für CDs blechen muß.
 Würde wirklich mal gerne wissen wie viele der Moralspostel hier, die mit riesigem Elan ein assoziales Verhalten diagnostizieren, sich schon die eine oder andere MP3 auf eDonkey, Kazaa oder wie sie alle heißen runtergeladen haben ^^ 

Fakt ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Blizzard den Kampf gegen Goldverkauf etc. schon aufgegeben hat. Das wird inzwischen mehr oder minder toleriert, wahrscheinlich weil mans eh nit verhindern kann. Also nützt der ganze Wind hier auch nit viel ^^  Wer es mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, Gold zu kaufen, der solls machen. Wer nicht, der lässts halt bleiben und freut sich daran, dass er der Skill0r ist und die anderen eben nicht. Da ist dann auch wieder der Vorteil der ehrlichen Spieler vorhanden, schließlich weiß man nach ner Zeit wer auf dem Server was kann und wer ne Pfeife ist. Letztere werdens dann auch schwer haben mit Inzen, ner guten Gilde etc. Also sowas wie ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit ist ja schon vorhanden.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Beweisen kann Dir das überhaupt keiner... Wie auch?
> Aber bei Deiner Einstellung ist auch jeder Erklärungsversuch verschwendete Zeit.



Wenn es niemand beweisen kann warum redet ihr denn darüber das sie schuld sind ? Ihr stellt also eine Behauptung in die Luft ohne auch nur ansatzweise  einen Beweis dafür zu haben ? das ist ja genauso als wenn ich mit der beliebten aussage "Darum" argumentieren würde.

Was für eine einstellung habe ich denn ? ich gebe mich nur nicht einfach mit dem erst besten zufrieden ganz einfach. Und es wäre verschwendete zeit mir es zu erklären ? was ich glaube ist das du eifnach keine argumente findest um mich davon zu überzeugen das das so ist wie du es meinst das es ist.

edit @ moerli

grz... endlich mal jemand der auch ein wenig begründet und nicht immern nur 0815-antworten abgibt.


----------



## maclautsch (10. April 2008)

@mosgui
Ich verstehe Dich und kann das gut nachvollziehen. Deine Beweggründe verstehen aber nur Leute in einer ähnlichen Situation. 

Hand aufs Herz:
Viele WoW Spieler sind jung, ungebunden (auch eine Freundin zähle ich zu ungebunden). Sehr viele sind Schüler, viele sind Studenten (die nebenbei auch Arbeiten), einige haben einen 40h oder mehr h-Job  (was auch Studenten haben können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die wenigsten haben einen 40h oder mehr h-Job und Familie (Frau/Kind(er) ... unter 10 Jahren) und ganz selten trifft man auf welche, die einen Job und Familie haben und die Kinder schon größer (selbstständiger) sind. 

Wenn man zur vorletzteren Gruppe gehört, dann ist WoW für die ein Hobby, was man mal mehr, mal weniger nutzen kann ... mit kleinen Kindern ist alles anders (ich spreche aus Erfahrung).

Zum Thema Gold:
Wenn man nun gewisse Dinge im Spiel haben möchte und nicht x Stunden farmen oder Tagesquest machen möchte, dann verstehe ich den TE.
Für das Geld was ich realen Leben verdiene z.B. in 1 h, kann ich mehr Gold kaufen, als wenn ich 1h im Spiel farme oder Tagesquests mache.
Und wenn man in der knappen Zeit, die man hat, gerne kurz in Instanzen geht, Questet, Skills ausprobiert oder was weiss ich macht, dann ist das jedem selbst zu überlassen, ob er das so oder so macht.
Manche Spielen WoW als Handessimulation (ich kenne welche, die kaufen und verkaufen nur im AH und sind keine Goldverkäufer), manche Questen gerne alles durch, etc.

Ich weiss zwar nicht, warum sich alle aufregen, denn mit Gold kann man nicht alles im Spiel kaufen. Ab einen gewissen Punkt ist Schluss. Dann muss man in höhre Instanzen gehen um neue Sachen zu sehen / zu bekommen.

Blizz dürfte es egal sein, solange der Acc monatlich gezahlt wird. Also warum gegen solche (die es nicht übertreiben) vorgehen ?


Zum Thema LvL lassen:
Kann ich auch verstehen, da sich die Gebiete wiederholen. Ich habe zu den Anfangszeiten angefangen und nach 1/2 Jahr aufgehört. Dann als BC rauskam habe ich wieder angefangen (diesmal mit einem neuen Char, da man beim Druiden zuviel verändert hatte und ich mich nicht mehr auskannte und mal was neues probieren wollte). 
Also die andere Fraktion und neue Rasse gewählt (um neue Gebiete zu sehen) und so ab LvL 20 waren es die gleichen Gebiete und man kannte schon alles. Erst mit LvL 58 änderte es sich (Outland).
Für mich war das auch Eintönig ... natürlich lernt man den Char kennen, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, es ist Zeitintensiv ... vor allem die Laufwege usw. Wenn ich also ein paar LvL überspringe, dann kann ich die Zeit (oder weniger) in den Char investieren und Skills ausprobieren und macht vielleicht mehr Spass, als sich von LvL zu LvL zu kämpfen, wo man das ja schon mal gemacht hat. Natürlich geht es schneller, da man sich schon auskennt, aber wie gesagt, Spass hat mir zw. LvL20 und 58 das ganze auch nicht gemacht.



Ich finde es daher immer wieder lustig, und währende der Arbeit als Auflockerung lese ich das gerne, welche Antworten da immer kommen (das weiss man aber fast eh vorher ... trotzdem wird am aber immer wieder überrascht und kann schmunzeln/lachen ... so ist es halt bei mir).




woggly4 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Zeit hast, hast du keine Zeit.
> 
> Und beim Kararaid hast du nachher aufeinmal Zeit oder wie?
> Entweder man spielt selber oder lässt es - meine Meinung...
> ...



Wenn ich sowas schon lese ;-)
Der Acc dürfte nicht futsch sein, denn bei Ihm funktioniert noch alles und wenn man aufpasst, dürfte auch nix passieren. Es gibt viele die das machen und die wenigsten werden erwisscht. Die, die erwischt werden, sind solche, bei denen auch der Acc gehackt wird ...  weil sie zu sorglos sind.

Zum Thema Zeit. Was ist Zeit.
Man kann Kara auch in 1-2h machen ... Abschnittsweise ... 1-2 Bosse oder so. Es geht um den Spass.
Man kann Kara auch in 3,5h oder so clearen, dann haben diese "Intensivspieler" halt so ihren Spass.

Und darum geht das ganze.



Grivok schrieb:


> Jeder soll seine eigenen Entscheidungen treffen.
> Einfacher ist aber ein offline Spiel zu kaufen. Da funktionieren oft noch Gold-Cheats. Da brauchst dann kein Geld opfern und hast unlimited Gold zur Verfügung.
> Kann dir da ein paar Spiele empfehlen, bei denen das ohne Probleme funktioniert.
> Für mehr Infos einfach nachfragen



Stimme ich auch zu, aber vielleicht will er ja nicht nur mit NPCs spielen. Wobei ich sagen muss, Gothic 3 finde ich ziemlich genial.


So oder so.

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wie die ChinaFarmer zu Ihrem Gold kommen und Menschen ausgebeutet werden.
Ich würde auch kein Gold kaufen bzw. den Char leveln lassen.
Aber wie gesagt, ich verstehe Leute die sowas machen.

Das was leider viele Vergessen: 
Es ist ein Spiel und soll einem Freude bereiten. Und wenn es von heut auf morgen abgedreht wird, dann soll für keinen "die Welt untergehen", sondern man sollte seinen Spass gehabt haben !

edit:
@Moerli trifft es auch ziemlich genau


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. April 2008)

oldkauf und Leveln lassen finde ich absolut daneben. In WoW ist NICHTS Zwang. Das ist gerade das schöne dadran. Durch das Gruppenspiel kommt man auch mit nicht optimalem Equip voran. Farmen MUSS man auch nicht, stattdessen geht man mit nem Kumpekl 3Std angeln und sülzt sich in Skype gegenseitig zu. Wozu Gold kaufen wnen ich auch ohne meinen Spaß an WoW habe? Level 60-70 zu sein und den Endgame Content spielen zu können machts nicht aus. 

Ich finde das tolle an WoW ist seinen Char wwachsen zu sehen. Ich freue mich jedes Mal wenn ich in ein Gebiet komme und denke "oh man, vor einer Woche wärst du hier von den Mobs zu tode geprügelt worden, heute sind alle grau".

Den Fortschritt zu sehen macht mir Spaß. Was ich dafür mahen muss, questen, Inis, PvP oder farmen ist mir relativ egal. Irgendo freut es mich wenn ich mal ieder bei Schneiderei hängen bleibe weil die nächsten Stoffe die ich brauche in meinem Levelbereich noch gar nicht droppen. 

Die Freude über das selbsterspielte Mount mit 40 war eben so groß. ENDLICH schneller fortkommen. Eine Wohltat. Wie lang das gedauert hat->egal. Ich hab Freude dran gehabt fast ne Stunde nur ziellos durch die Gegend zu reiten ^^° über ewig lange Wege hab ich mich GEFREUT weil ich mein Mount nutzen konnte. Scheiß egal ob n 70er n Epic Flugmount oder sonstwas hat. Solange ich Spaß an meinem Char hab mach ich in WoW was ich will. 

Goldkauf oder Leveln lassen macht mir den Hauptspaß kaputt. in Diablo 2 hab ich damals gecheatet weil ich im Singleplayer den Hölle-Modus selbst mit den besten Items die in Alptraum droppen nicht bewältigen konnte. Kurz danach hab ich aufgehört weil die Mühe das zu erreichen wie weggeblasen war und ich keinen Spaß mehr an meinen Lvl87 Char hatte. 

Goldverkäuzfer funktionieren nur wils eben Leute in Anspruch nehmen die aus irgendwelchen Gründen meinen das WoW Gold mehr für sie wert ist das echtes Geld. Ich kann mir für echtes Geld anstelle von WoW Gold n Satz Magic-Karten kaufen und am Wochenende ne fette Spielrunde aufziehen anstatt mein echtes Geld im virtuellem AH für Items auszugeben die 50 Level später eh durch irgendwelchen Questcrap ersetzt werden.


----------



## Cholan (10. April 2008)

Hmmm, wofür braucht man eigentlich so viel Gold?
Die allermeisten Sachen bekommt doch ohnehin nicht dafür...
Doch in 90% der Fälle nur für's Epic-Mount, oder?
Vielleicht sollte Blizz dafür einfach mal die Preise senken (vllt auf 2000 oder so) und ich bin mir sicher, dass der Goldkauf sich drastisch reduzieren würde...was meint ihr?
Und Rep-Kosten für einen Raid hat man doch durch die vielen Daily-Quests in ner halben Stunde erarbeitet, so viel Zeit sollte dann schon sein, das gehört zum Spiel einfach dazu. Außerdem gibt es jetzt so viele davon, dass man sich jeden Tag andere aussuchen kann, so dass das nicht mal sooo langweilig ist...


----------



## Flik (10. April 2008)

Die sich Gold kaufen oder sich Hochleveln lassen sind für mich einfach Cheater die das Spiel kaputt machen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Das schlimme ist nur dabei, das ihr auch noch den anderen das Spiel kaputt macht. 

A. Ihr treibt die Preise im AH nach oben 
B. Ihr unterstützt die Hacker, die den Account anderer Hacken und 
C. Ihr unterstützt Kinderarbeit. (Zum Thema Eltern)


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Und auch hier. Ihr wisst, dass das Spiel nicht dafür gedacht ist, schnell auf 70 zu kommen und gleich gut ausgerüstet sein muss. Ich als Causal habe sogar 2x70er die gut ausgerüstet sind. Und ich habe keinen Pfennig (Cent) dafür ausgegeben. Also ingame habe ich Gold ausgegeben. Ich habe noch kein Epic Flugmount. Das kaufe ich mir evtl. in einem halben Jahr.

Außerdem finde ich die Sachen im AH schlechter als die Sachen die man bei den Bossen erhält. Also wieso Gold ausgeben. Und die Fullepic sachen erhält man eh nicht im AH.

Als Grund anzugeben, dass man keine Zeit hat, halte ich für Blödsinn. 

Also Goldkauf wegen Items ... kein Grund auch nicht für Casual (eigene Erfahrung, da selber Casual) Ahja auch wenn man es bis zu seinem Lebensende nicht schafft das höchste Level zu erreichen.. so wichtig ist das Spiel nun auch wieder nicht.

Fürs Leveln gilt das gleiche. Wenn man keine Lust hat einen Twink hochzuziehen, dann sollte man es lassen. Ich persönlich habe nur Twinks wegen den ganzen Inis. In jedem Levelbereich der Inis habe ich einen Twink, sodass ich jederzeit ein Gruppenspiel in DM oder sonstwo machen könnte. 

Das ich zwei 70er habe liegt daran, dass ich die gleichzeitig hochgezogen habe. Und durch den Ruhebonus, ging das sehr schnell, was die Spielzeit angeht.

Ja ich war auch verleitet worden mich hochleveln zu lassen, weil in meiner Gilde alle 70 waren und dauernt in Kara waren. Ich habe daraufhin die Gilde gewechselt und eine gefunden, wo man noch geholfen bekommen hat. Also die waren nicht alle dauernt mir Kara beschäftigt, wenn ich on war. Somit konnte ich meinen Main ganz locker auf 70 bekommen.

Alle die Leveln lassen und Gold kaufen, sollten überlegen ob es nicht evlt am Gruppenzwang in der Gilde liegt, dass man so schnell 70 werden will bzw gut ausgerüstet sein will und evtl. die Gilde wechseln.

Die daylis sind es nicht wert. Also welche Gründe sprechen dafür so schnell wie möglich 70 zu werden?


----------



## Soylent (10. April 2008)

Also mich persönlich stört das schon, wenn ich irgendwo bestimmte mobs killen will/soll und die alle platt sind, weil ein "China-Farmer" am Werke ist.
Das Problem mit den gekillten mobs hat sich in der Scherbenwelt aber relativiert, da anscheinend der Respawn-Mechanismus geändert wurde. 
Ich denke das meiste Gold aus Goldverkäufen stammt inzwischen von gehackten accounts, und die Betroffenen sind sicher nicht begeistert, dass du nun weniger Zeit für Goldbeschaffung aufwenden musst, während der Char des betroffenen Spielers nackt in Shatt steht und sich noch nicht mal eine graue Waffe leisten kann, um seinen Char wieder aufzubauen.
Die Goldbeschaffung ist mit Einführung BC sehr vereinfacht worden, und mit Patch 2.4 kam noch einmal eine Goldschwemme dazu, du musst also nicht lange Farmen gehen. In iner Halben Stunde hast du locker 50 Gold mit den neuen Tagesquests eingenommen, und das reicht locker um Repkosten und Tränke etc. für durchschnittliche Raid-Unternehmungen aufzubringen. 
Wer nach 2.4 immer noch "Arm" ist, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Dadurch, dass du keinen Aufwand für das Gold betreiben musst, gibst du es sicher auch freigiebiger aus, das führt zu steigenden Preisen im AH und somit zu einer Inflation, was es für Spieler, die auf ehrliche Weise an ihr gold kommen eher schlecht ist.
Über diesem Umweg müssen die anderen Spieler die Zeit die du sparst mehr aufwenden, da diese wieder mehr Gold brauchen um sich ihre Tränke etc. zu kaufen.


----------



## Infarma (10. April 2008)

Die Kolumne im letzten Buffed-Magazin von Heinrich Lehnhardt ging in eine ähnliche Richtung.

Naürlich befürwortet er kein Goldselling/Levelservice, denn bei aller Liebe, hier geht es ja nicht nur darum, dass man sich einen Vorteil im Spiel "erkauft" sondern auch, dass man die kriminellen und ausbeuterischen Methoden solcher Organisationen unterstützt. Der eigentliche "Chinafarmer" ist in der Regel ja ein ganz armes Würstchen., das für ein paar Pfenning in der Stunde "arbeitet" und profitieren tun letztlich nur ein paar wenige, die das ganze organsieren.

Was Heinrich aber ZU RECHT anprangert ist, die Scheinheiligkeit, mit der einerseits die vermeintliche Ungerechtigkeit angeprangert wird, wenn jemand sich aufgrund von mehr "RL-Geld" einen Vorteil erkauft, andererseits es aber als vollkommen fair angesehen wird, dass Spieler Vorteile haben, die stattdessen Unmengen an Zeit invbestieren, die diese Menschen nur haben, weil sie entweder noch keine beruflichen/familären Verpflichtungen haben und/oder diese sehr stark vernachlässigen. 

Ganz paradox wird es dann, wenn sich solche Leute dann noch über die suchterzeugenden Aspekte des Spiels, oder den hohen "Kiddie"-Anteil im Spiel aufregen. Wer bitte schön soll es denn dann sonst noch spielen?  

Zeit ist Geld. Warum sollte man sich mit Geld nicht auch Zeit kaufen können?

Ich befürworte weder diese "Chinafarmer/Goldselling/Levelling-Sevice"-Organisationen und finde es sehr gut, dass der echte High-End Contend des Spiels nur für Spieler offern steht, die tatsächlich noch viel Engagement in das Spiel investieren. Aber es wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht falsch, wenn Blizzard eine legale Möglichkeit schafft, das auch Menschen die den Großteil ihrer Zeit lieber in Dinge wie Bildung, Familie und Arbeit stecken, eine Möglichkeit bei WOW bekommen, mehr als lediglich ein bisschen zu questen und ab und zu mal eine Random-5er-NonHeroic-Instance zu erleben.


----------



## Soylent (10. April 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eie Beweis dafür das Account hacks auf kosten der Goldseller gehen... Und ich möchte jetzt nicht nen Link zu der Anti-Goldseller seite von Blizz haben.



Blizzard kann sehr wohl Goldflüsse nachverfolgen. Und wenn Blizzard sagt, sie konnten Goldtransfers von gehackten Accounts nachvollziehen, dann schenke ich dem durchaus Glauben. 

Bei Blizzard sind alle Relevanten Daten vorhanden. Sie brauchen nur Goldtransfers mit den Tickets wegen Accounthack zu korrelieren.

Was für einen Beweis würdest du denn akzeptieren? Unabhängige Gutachter, welche die Daten von Blizzard nochmal durchsehen? Ich persönlich halte Blizzard in diesem Punkt durchaus für eine glaubwürdige Quelle.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

@ infarma


genau das geht in die richtige richtung denn es wäre dann ein art gleichberechtigung für alle.. da die die viel zeit investieren weiterkommen und die die diese zeit nicht haben können es durch zusätzlich anfallende Ausgaben relativieren um so auch den spielspaß zu erhalten. Aber dennoch wäre das problem mit den Chinafarmern zwar beseitigt aber es bliebe immernoch das Problem was einige Leute haben die meinen das das "unfair" gegenüber ihnen ist und so lange das nicht aufhört bringt jeder andere Lösungsfortschritt noch weniger als null.

Im Klartext hört auf die Leute zu verurteilen nur weil sie Ihr geld gegen Gold eintauschen um so eine Höhere Spielqualität zu erhalten die eurem zwar nie und nimmer gleich kommen wird aber zumindest ein wenig angleicht. So habe alle was vom Spiel und nicht nur die die Ihren Job/Familie/Freunde/andere Hobbys zurückschrauben nur um das spiel weiterhin so zu erleben.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (10. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Zum Beginn EDIT
> (da wohl nicht alle bis zum Ende lesen)
> 
> Diese Geschichte ist fiktiv und sollte provozieren - was wohl auch gelungen ist.
> ...




Naja den Edit haste wohl gemacht weil du "Angst" hattest das hier einige für voll nehmen und eventuell versuchen könnten dich bei Blizzard anzuschwärzen (Weil Gold kauf gegen die Nutzungbestimmung verstossen) so siehts für mich aus. Gibt aber zum thema Gold kauf kein Pro nur Contra!


----------



## Soylent (10. April 2008)

Infarma schrieb:


> Zeit ist Geld. Warum sollte man sich mit Geld nicht auch Zeit kaufen können?



Weil derjenige sich damit MEINE Zeit erkauft, bezahlen tut er aber bei jemand anderem.

Begründung: siehe meine vorangegangenen Posts


----------



## Wöhckel (10. April 2008)

Hab mir nur die ersten 2 Seiten durchgelesen...

Also ich finde das Hochleveln lassen ok. Das ist deine Sache. Ich finde zwar das es zu einem Character dazugehört aber naja.
Die andere Sache ist es Gold zu kaufen. Schon mal daran gedacht, das dadurch das du Gold kaufst, der Wert von Gold sinkt? Klar macht das bei einem Spieler nichts aus, aber jetzt stell dir mal vor 80%d er Leute kaufen sich ihr Gold. Jetzt wäre das Gold warscheinlich kaum noch etwas Wert... und die die es sich nicht leisten können Gold zu kaufen (Schüler oder Leute die nicht so viel verdienen), müssen dann in den sauren Apfel beisen!

Also Lvln lassen kann ich noch durchgehen lassen, aber Goldkauf: NEIN!

Mfg
Wöhckel


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

Wieso deine zeit ? versteh ich ncith so ganz was du damit meinst.


----------



## Andicool (10. April 2008)

Wegen solchen Leuten wie dir explodieren die Preise im AH und jeder der auf "legalem" Wege sich das Gold schwer erarbeiten muss wie z.B. ich haben das nachsehen. 

Finde das nicht in Ordnung. 

*Wem das lange Leveln und das Goldschäffeln stört sollte einen großen Bogen um WoW machen. Denn das ist nunmal ein großer Bestandteil von WoW*

Also spiels doch einfach nicht und fertig. Alle sind glücklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Andi


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Wegen solchen Leuten wie dir explodieren die Preise im AH und jeder der auf "legalem" Wege sich das Gold schwer erarbeiten muss wie z.B. ich haben das nachsehen.



Ja und deshalb setze ich die Sachen immer noch zum preis von 3xHändler rein. Auch wenn die anderen Sachen das 6fache kosten. Manchmal hat vielleicht jemand Glück und erwischt meine günstigen Sachen.


----------



## dejaspeed (10. April 2008)

Kurzum wer bei den Taglichen quests und bei der der geänderten Levelgeschwindigkeit noch Dienste derart in Anspruch nimmt , sollte gleich das spielen lassen.


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (10. April 2008)

Wer Gold für ein Onlinespiel kauft, betrügt auch seine RL-Freunde beim Monopoly, indem er/sie sich mal eben drei oder vier 2000,-er Scheine mehr
einsteckt, damit er es einfacher hat. 


Nur noch "ICH WILL", "ICH WILL". "ICH WILL" ! Ich kriegs kotzen. ICH will jetzt 70 sein. ICH will jetzt ein Epic-Flugmount. ICH will jetzt T6. Und nichts dafür tun wollen. 

Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen möchte !

Leider nicht nur ein Problem von Online-Games sondern auch von unserer völlig normalen realen Welt, nur das es dort der Plasma-TV, der Highend-PC oder der Superschlitten vor der Tür sein muss.

Zu mir : Ich habe zwei 70er (keine Epic-Flugmounts), einen 65er und ein paar kleine Twinks. Spiele seit Release, also bin der stinknormale Casual. Ich würde mich echt mies fühlen, wenn ich plötzlich mit Epic-Flugmounts ankommen würde und jedes Gildenmember wüsste, das ich es mit Chinagold gekauft habe. Es wäre ein Schlag in das Gesicht meiner Freunde  in der Gilde, die sich das nicht leisten können und sich alles erspielen müssen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eie Beweis dafür das Account hacks auf kosten der Goldseller gehen... Und ich möchte jetzt nicht nen Link zu der Anti-Goldseller seite von Blizz haben.



Is ja auch ein abwegiger Gedanke, da hast du recht!!

Üblicher weise hacken die Accounthacker dein Account nur aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz.
Das nachher alle deine Items verkauft sind und das Gold verschwunden ist, ist sicher ein Programmfehler an dem Blizzard schuld ist. Doch doch so macht das Sinn.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Kurzum wer bei den Taglichen quests und bei der der geänderten Levelgeschwindigkeit noch Dienste derart in Anspruch nimmt , sollte gleich das spielen lassen.



Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Gründe dafür nur Ausreden sind. Ist es dennoch nicht so einfach. Jeder sollte das Recht haben, das Spiel zu spielen. Jedenfalls solange er nicht absichtlich gegen die AGB verstößt. Es ist nicht unser Problem. Wir müssen uns an Blizzard halten, weil diese Verantwortlich sind, dass es uns das Spiel verdirbt, weil einzelne gegen die AGB verstossen. Irgendwann wird die Kontrolle der AGB besser laufen. Leider ist das halt jetzt noch nicht der Fall. Und wer gegen die AGB verstösst, sollte auch aus dem Spiel entfernt werden.


----------



## Eyrie (10. April 2008)

@ Frekii

Stimme dir da 100% zu!!! Der Weg ist das Ziel! Und wer das aus den Augen verliert sollte wirklich mit dem Game aufhören! 

Da die Ingame "Werbung" (ist ja eigentl. eher Spam) jetzt zumindest auf meinem Server auch schon in Deutsch kommt und nicht nur in völlig falschem English, könnte man beim TE schon vermuten das er hier sowas wie Werbung macht!
Er preist das Goldkaufen und den LevelingService ja regelrecht an!

Fazit= ich find das echt Mist G zu kaufen oder sich den Char leveln zu lassen und ich hoffe das alle die das machen damit auf die Schnauze fallen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (10. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir in 10 Jahren eine neue Generation MMORPGs:
> Gratis Spielzeit, Einnahmen über ingame - Werbung (Plakatwände in OG, ingame Radio^^), Item Verkauf.
> Die, die mehr Zeit haben können sich das ganze ja gratis erspielen, und Top Items - die zeigen, was man spielerisch schon geleistet hat gibts natürlich nicht gegen Bares.


*
Loooooooool....*

BG betreten, die Gruppe wird langsam vollständig, anstatt schöner Musik, ein schöner Werbespott wie beim Radio.
Nach 5min BG, "Schlachtzugswarnung -> Kurze Werbeunterbrechung, Werbespot eines Pizzalieferanten dauer 25sek" wird wie ein Popup eingeblendet...

Quest beendet, diese Questbelohnungen sind sponsort von Firma Xy

Liebe Magier, keine billigen Manakekse mehr, sucht Euch Eure eigene Firma aus, bei der ihr lernen möchtet, Coca Cola, Pepsi, Afri oder eine Marke von Discountern, sowie eine Bäckerei Euren Vertrauens... 

Liebe Gildenwamsverkaufer, bietet "Trikotwerbung" an... 

-----------
Also, rofl, da gibt es garantiert viel viel mehr, aber ich denke, ich werde im realen Leben schon so mit Werbung überworfen, selbst Pay Tv um keinen premieren Anbieter zu nennen ist nicht mehr 100 % Werbefrei, also wenn es wirklich mal so weit kommen sollte, dass man in der World of Warcraft auch noch mit mehr Werbung konfrontiert wird, denke ich sehr schnell daran meinen Acc. zu kündigen... 


*Zum Thema Goldkauf, *dass muss jeder für sich selber ausmachen, bisher ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass die WoW-Wirtschaft darunter leidet, eher im Gegenteil, ist schon super wie man selbst als Neuling super schnell viel Gold verdienen kann, da sich lvl 15-19 items für prestige PvP-Twinks genial verkaufen lassen, für unsummen an Gold. Im späteren Spielverlauf ist es auch immer wieder herrlich wieviel Gold für Erze, Blumen oder Leder ausgegeben wird. 
Mag nun jemand meinen ist doch klar, dass sich die Leutz Gold kaufen, damit sie die Waren überhaupt aus dem Ah leisten können, jedoch sollte man bedenken dass niemand gezwungen wird die Waren im Ah für den Preis zu kaufen^^... Und wenn ihr sie nicht kauft, werden die Dinger mit der Zeit garantiert günstiger... 
Daher gebe ich jedem Neuanfänger den Rat, scheißt auf verarbeitende Berufe, lernt 2 Sammeljobs, denn dann wird man auch als nicht geschickter Verkäufer mit lvl 70 ein reicher Char sein...

*Was mich dann nur manchmal ankotzt,* sind Leutz, die einfach selber zu doof sind Gold zu verdienen, einen anmachen, weil man sich einmal 2 oder 3 Epics für seinen Twink aus dem Ah geleistet hat, denn dann wird man direkt als "Goldkäufer" beschimpft, da kann man den Leutz auch noch so oft erklären, dass man nach den ersten 6k Gold einfach nicht mehr arm werden kann. (also nach Epicflugmount - sprich Netherschwingen daylies, super schnelles Kräuterfarming usw..) 
Und ja, liebe Zocker, WoW ist seid Jahren und bleibt auch noch die nächsten Jahre ein tolles Spiel, es mag wirklich einige Spieler geben, die schon viel mehr Spielzeit in Wow gesteckt haben, als ihr und sich somit mühsam "jahrelang" Gold erfarmt haben, was jedoch mit BC nun wirklich noch viel schneller geht, auch ohne Ebay oder wo man sich das Gold bestellen kann... 
*
Also ich persönlich* nutze somit nur reiche evtl. "Goldkäufer" aus um meinen Char selbst zu bereichern, eigentlich sollte ich mich ja sogar darüber freuen, dass es solche Leutz gibt... Ich selbst würde somit jedoch nicht auf die Idee kommen, Geld gegen Gold zu tauschen, dafür ist es mir einfach zu unsicher, einmal dass meine Daten ausspioniert werden, oder irgendwann eine Email von Blizz in meinen Postfach ist... 


*Aber "liebe" Goldkäufer,* wenn Ihr Euch doch schon "outet", ich frage mich, wie wird das Gold denn nach den super Patch, der uns diese tollen stündlichen Wartezeiten unserer Einnahmen im Briefkasten bescherrt hat? Angeblich ist das doch nur ein Folge dessen, und das Gold bzw. der Weg des Goldes wird doch in dieser Stunde überprüft und dann evtl. eingefroren, oder etwa doch nicht? Wenn das bestellte Gold dann nicht mehr über den Post weg kommt, wie dann? Macht ihr Dates in den dunklen Gassen? 
Nicht dass ich neugierig wäre, evtl. liegt es ja auch nur in meiner Natur, aber bei Ebay wird doch schon seid eins zwei Jahren mehr betrogen und belogen als verkauft, kauft ihr das Gold wirklich bei Ebay, oder bei einem dieser Spammer im Handelschannel?! 

Vielleicht erstellt ihr ja auch nochmal ein Thread unter Guides, "Wie kaufe ich richtig und sicher Gold für Wow" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (10. April 2008)

Also zum Goldkauf weiß ich nur zwei dinge zu sagen zum ersten...es ist mir deutlich zu teuer und zu unfäir gegenüber denen die das nicht können und zweitens ist es mir zu gefährlich...den wo glaubt ihr haben die Goldverkäufer das Gold her das sie verkaufen? Wer nun denkt die haben Hallen voller armer teufel die den ganzen tag zocken um an gold zu kommen das man verkaufen kann ist echt naiv. Die machen sich das viel leichter die verkaufen einem Spieler Gold mit einer kleinen zugabe mit einem Virus oder wurm oder wie die experten das auch bezeichnen müssen der sich in euer system hockt da 2-3 Wochen aushart und dan eure zugangsdaten Hackt und an die goldverkäufer übermittelt dan seit ihr nicht nur euer echtes Geld losgeworden sondern werded auchnoch sämtliche Items Rüstungsteile und bis Spielgeld los bis auf den letzten Kupferling.
Letzteres Gönne ich natürlich jedem der sich zuvor durch Goldkauf einen vorteil erschleichen wolte aber vieleicht regt das ja mal einige an das Gold kaufen zu lassen.
In meiner Alten Gilde ist es Zweien so ergangen wie hir eben beschrieben ich kann euch sagen ein Nackter 70er ist kein schöner anblick^^

Achja es versteht sich von selbst das bei solchen aktionen natürlich alles von jedem Char auf allen servern verkauft und geklaut wird!!!

Wems das wert ist nur zu...ich spend dan gern paar Grüne level 10 Klamotten von meinen twinks für den neuanfang LOL


----------



## Sezer (10. April 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Du spielst wohl erst seit BC - das ist kein Vorwurf, nur eine Feststellung. Vor BC wars zum kotzen, wenn man in Winterspring versucht hat zu questen und 5 Jäger mit seltsamen Namen standen auf einem Haufen und verhielten sich sehr komisch beim kämpfen - schossen jeden Mob in der Umgebung an und man hatte keine Chance, die eigenen Quests fertig zu kriegen. Das war nicht nur in Winterspring so.
> 
> Chinafarmer verkaufen ihre Loots im AH. Sie sind darauf angewiesen das Zeug schnell zu verkaufen, denn sie sind unter Termindruck. Also nehmen sie es auch hin, wenn sie Dumpingpreise einsetzen, um andere Angebote (Spieler) zu unterbieten. Damit drücken sie die Preise und der Spieler steht dumm da.
> 
> Der Preis ergiebt sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn viele Chinafarmer dasselbe Item farmen und ins AH setzen, sinkt der Preis und damit wird der Markt ruiniert.




selten so einen Stuss gelesen!! Eins ist mal sicher, die Preise fallen durch Chinafarmer nicht, sondern sie steigen sogar rapide an. Das müsste auch ohne BWL-Studium einleuchten.


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Mindista (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Is ja auch ein abwegiger Gedanke, da hast du recht!!
> 
> Üblicher weise hacken die Accounthacker dein Account nur aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz.
> Das nachher alle deine Items verkauft sind und das Gold verschwunden ist, ist sicher ein Programmfehler an dem Blizzard schuld ist. Doch doch so macht das Sinn.
> ...



nunja, hinter accounthacks können genausogut "faule normale spieler" stecken, die mehr wollen. wer auf meinem server gut ausgestattet ist, findet man auch im arsenal bzw sind diese "reichen" spieler auch oftmals recht bekannt.

klar können hinter den hacks die goldseller stecken, aber es können genauso gut auch x-biliebige andere spieler sein.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Is ja auch ein abwegiger Gedanke, da hast du recht!!
> 
> Üblicher weise hacken die Accounthacker dein Account nur aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz.
> Das nachher alle deine Items verkauft sind und das Gold verschwunden ist, ist sicher ein Programmfehler an dem Blizzard schuld ist. Doch doch so macht das Sinn.
> ...



Hey ich wurde von Ohrensammler zitiert ^^ *geehrt fühlt*

Ich behaupte ja garnicht das es nicht so seien kann. Nur halt ohne einen Beweis für etwas renne ich nicht rum und posaune etwas raus. Bevor ich anschuldigungen erhebe informiere ich mich ob ich mich damit nicht ins eigene Fleisch schneiden kann. Und das tuen die meisten sie behaupten etwas auf der Grundlage einer Vermutung. Wenn ejtzt einer zu mir sagen würde "hier da hast du ein Protokoll wo jemand von einem gehacktem account etwas an einen überführten Goldseller schickt denn bin ich gerne eurer Meinung aber solange ich das nicht habe ist es für mich einfach nicht konkret genug einen Schuldigen zu bennen ganz einfach.


----------



## gOOvER (10. April 2008)

Flik schrieb:


> A. Ihr treibt die Preise im AH nach oben
> B. Ihr unterstützt die Hacker, die den Account anderer Hacken und



A. Wer macht die Preise im AH? WIR SPIELER! Und wer denkt nicht, wow, der bietet das und das für den Betrag an, dann kann ich das auch machen. Und wenn's dann noch verkauft wurde, weil ein Goldbuyer, den total überhöhten Preis bezahlt hat, fängt der Kreislauf an. Ihr werdet wieder Items zu total überhöhten Preisen einstellen, da ihr gemerkt habt, das man damit gut Gold machen kann. Also unterstützt ihr indirekt den Goldhandel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B. Wie schon ein Vorredner gesagt hat: Hat wer Beweise? Nur weil Blizz das sagt? 

Ich habe nichts gegen Leute, die Gold kaufen. Das ist ihr Geld und damit können Sie  machen was sie wollen. Bei manchen Kindern hier ist das der pure Neid, das sie sich nicht mal eben 1000 Gold kaufen können,da das Taschengeld für die 15 Euro nicht reicht.

Und den Spielspaß kaputtmachen? Naja, davon habe ich noch nichts gemerkt. 

Ich habe auch nicht die Zeit, da ich die ganze Woche unterwegs bin, hatte auch schon mal diverse Seiten besucht und mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Gold zu kaufen. Allerdings habe ich bis heute noch nicht den Bedarf gehabt, da sich alles nötige mit Farmen beschaffen läßt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> nunja, hinter accounthacks können genausogut "faule normale spieler" stecken, die mehr wollen. wer auf meinem server gut ausgestattet ist, findet man auch im arsenal bzw sind diese "reichen" spieler auch oftmals recht bekannt.
> 
> klar können hinter den hacks die goldseller stecken, aber es können genauso gut auch x-biliebige andere spieler sein.



vermutlich beides

Aber das es im Wesentlichen Goldseller sind, sagt einem schon die Logik. 

Mit einem sich gut verbreitenden Keylogger macht mann sicherlich mehr Gold als jemanden fürs farmen (wie schlecht auch immer) zu bezahlen oder auffällige und dann reportete Bots zu benutzen.
Und die Goldseller brauchen Gold schnell, da sie den Kunden Lieferzeiten garantieren, bzw. sich durch schnelle Lieferung von der Konkurenz abheben wollen.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Also hab nicht alles gelesen hier, manche aussagen sind einfach zu kontra Produktiv. WAS mir aber aufgefallen ist, das bei allen die GEGEN solche Goldkäufe oder Levelservice waren keine klare Meinung vertreten ist WARUM sie dagegen sind.

Einmal steht da die Preise explodieren im AH, ein anderes mal steht die Preise sind im Keller. WAS denn nun, beides kann nicht eintreten?!

Ich glaub auch nicht, das Goldfarmer Bots die Makro Ökonomie auf euren Servern so stark beeinflussen.
Das wäre so, als wenn Bankräuber die Banken Gebühren in die Höhe treiben, das ist auch Schwachsinn. Ist euch mal in den Sinn gekommen, das die Serverökonomie sich immer in einem ABWÄRTS Trend befindet?
Das wird mit dem nächsten Addon nicht anders sein, alle neuen Berufe werden gepusht, Material is teuer. Nach einem halben Jahr ist das vorbei, die Preise gehn wieder runter.
Und das hat alles rein garnix mit China Farmer zu tun.


----------



## hödr (10. April 2008)

rasczack schrieb:


> hmmm,
> 
> is es echt standart bei euch, wenn wer etwas schreibt was nicht eurer Weltanschauung entspricht gleich beleidigend zu werden und den zu flamen?
> 
> ...




Sehe ich auch so!!!!

Ich bin sicher, das einige von den Personen die hier immer wieder schreiben "ich kaufe kein Gold" heimlich das Gold kaufen.

Ich bin kein Fan von Goldkäufern aber ich kann es nachvollziehen. 

BTW. wir sind doch daran selbst schuld. Im AH stehen oft blaue Items (Levelbereich 20-40) die ca. 20 - 100 Gold kosten. Wer soll das kaufen? 


Gruß


----------



## gOOvER (10. April 2008)

Flik schrieb:


> A. Ihr treibt die Preise im AH nach oben
> B. Ihr unterstützt die Hacker, die den Account anderer Hacken und



A. Wer macht die Preise im AH? WIR SPIELER! Und wer denkt nicht, wow, der bietet das und das für den Betrag an, dann kann ich das auch machen. Und wenn's dann noch verkauft wurde, weil ein Goldbuyer, den total überhöhten Preis bezahlt hat, fängt der Kreislauf an. Ihr werdet wieder Items zu total überhöhten Preisen einstellen, da ihr gemerkt habt, das man damit gut Gold machen kann. Also unterstützt ihr indirekt den Goldhandel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B. Wie schon ein Vorredner gesagt hat: Hat wer Beweise? Nur weil Blizz das sagt? 

Ich habe nichts gegen Leute, die Gold kaufen. Das ist ihr Geld und damit können Sie  machen was sie wollen. Bei manchen Kindern hier ist das der pure Neid, das sie sich nicht mal eben 1000 Gold kaufen können,da das Taschengeld für die 15 Euro nicht reicht.

Und den Spielspaß kaputtmachen? Naja, davon habe ich noch nichts gemerkt. 

Ich habe auch nicht die Zeit, da ich die ganze Woche unterwegs bin, hatte auch schon mal diverse Seiten besucht und mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Gold zu kaufen. Allerdings habe ich bis heute noch nicht den Bedarf gehabt, da sich alles nötige mit Farmen beschaffen läßt.


----------



## Mindista (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> vermutlich beides
> 
> Aber das es im Wesentlichen Goldseller sind, sagt einem schon die Logik.
> 
> ...



ich tippe auch auf beides, goldseller und andere spieler.

und was keylogger betrifft, wo fängt man sich soetwas normal ein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ergo sind die gehackten spieler doch meist selber schuld, das sie gehackt werden, nur zugeben, das es ein heylogger gewesen sein könnte, würden die wenigsten.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> BTW. wir sind doch daran selbst schuld. Im AH stehen oft blaue Items (Levelbereich 20-40) die ca. 20 - 100 Gold kosten. Wer soll das kaufen?



Ja das frage ich mich auch immer. Allerdings wenn man es richtig machen will, kann man als Goldverkäufer, auch den Marktpreis kontrollierne, in dem man alles überteuert reinsetzt, und alles darunter einkäuft, dadurch haben die Leute kein Gold und werden dazu verleitet Gold zu kaufen.


----------



## Aylwyn (10. April 2008)

Ich bin auch casual zocker (Abends zum entspannen) und die Leute, mit denen ich angefangen habe WoW zu spielen, haben mich längst mit dem lvl und dem Gold abgehängt. 

Ich würd aber trotzdem nie auf die Idee kommen, echtes Geld für einen virtuellen Gegenwert (?) auszugeben. Ich finde, es ist schon seltsam genug, dass ich monatlich Geld abdrücke, damit ich meine RL-Zeit "investieren" darf. (ok, ich gebs zu, es macht spass und ich mach es freiwillig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und:



Sean schrieb:


> Wer Gold für ein Onlinespiel kauft, betrügt auch seine RL-Freunde beim Monopoly, indem er/sie sich mal eben drei oder vier 2000,-er Scheine mehr
> einsteckt, damit er es einfacher hat.



Genau meine Meinung! 
Leider liegt es wohl an der vielfach angesprochenen Anonymität, dass die Hemmschwelle für schummeln (so hieß das bei mir mal) sinkt. Es ist ein Spiel, keine Karriere, die man mit unfairen Mitteln pushen muss.


----------



## gOOvER (10. April 2008)

arg, sorry für doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddrax (10. April 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Also ist das spiel nicht fü casuals gedacht sondern nur für dich da du ja auch die Zeit dafür hast das spiel zu betreiben ? Du vergleichst WoW mit richtigem Leben ? okay und wieder haben wir einen Kanidaten für "wer nimmt das spiel zu ernst!"
> 
> #ironie on
> 
> ...



Mal zur Info mein Freund, ich bin Selbstständig und habe selber kaum Zeit zum spielen. Trotzdem Level ich komplett selber und farme mir mein ganzes Zeug alleine. Reg ich mich deswegen auf? Wer nicht genug Zeit hat, hat, muß ein anderes Spiel zocken aber nicht seinen Char von einer anderen Firma leveln lassen oder sich g kaufen.



Ich hoffe übrigens das dir die Sache mit der Ironie nur rausgerutscht ist.


----------



## hödr (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ja das frage ich mich auch immer. Allerdings wenn man es richtig machen will, kann man als Goldverkäufer, auch den Marktpreis kontrollierne, in dem man alles überteuert reinsetzt, und alles darunter einkäuft, dadurch haben die Leute kein Gold und werden dazu verleitet Gold zu kaufen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss ich dir leider recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nexus22 (10. April 2008)

Kann das ganze nicht nachvollziehen..  es gibt Regeln die wurden aufgestellt von dem Hersteller Betreiber  des Spiels.

Man verstösst gegen diese Regeln und will sie dann mit den Zeit Familie Spass Argument legitimieren.

Und wenn jeder das so interpretiert und sich an keine Regeln hält dann muss man  konsequenterweise ja auch alle Hacks  Cheats und sonst noch was zulassen . wohin dann die reise geht kann sich jder wohl  selbst erklären.

Und Mut sieht anders aus .. da Bedarf es nicht anonym auf buffed zu posten  das man Goldkäufer sei und sich sicher  sein kann, das man keine Konsequenzen befürchten muss.

Und komischerweise  auch ich hab Familie  Kinder und wie sagt man so neudeutsch  ein vielseitiges Realleben. Und auch mehr als ausreichende Mittel  um Gold zu erwerben,  nur bin ich auf den Gedanken nie gekommen .
 Achja und ich hab nicht nur mini level grün ausgestatte  60 % Reittiere Chars  wenn man das mal als Messlatte anlegt.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> #ironie on
> 
> Wenn ich schonmal vergleiche ziehen darf denn bist du sicherlich auch son typ der Behinderten Leute die rampe an treppen nicht gönnt oder? HEy ihr hab keine Beine mehr ? denn habt ihr halt pech gehabt. warum sollte der das einfacher haben als ich *opa ausm rollstuhl schmeiß*
> 
> #ironie off



Das pass auch gar nicht. Weil das nicht vergleichbar ist mit dem Goldkauf sit. Es sei denn du bist Behindert und kannst alleine das Spiel nicht spielen und brauchst dafür andere Leute. Dann ok. Aber für normale Goldkäufer ist das schwachsinn.


----------



## Vallani (10. April 2008)

@neon1705

Du hast meiner Meinung nach den Arsch auf. Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber mal ehrlich, nur weil jemand ne andere Meinung hat als Du muß er nicht gleich bescheuert sein. Im Gegenteil, ich finde es völlig ok, dass jemand Gold kauft oder leveln läßt. Nein, ich habe es noch nie genutzt, da ich meine Zeit sehr gut terminieren kann und mir selber einige 70iger hochgespielt habe.

Aber ich kann durchaus verstehen, wenn jemand einfach keinen Bock mehr hat, immer denselben Kram bis zum erbrechen zu machen. Um Twinks zu leveln ist das Spiel einfach sehr sehr eintönig.

Am Anfang beim ersten, meinetwegen noch beim zweiten Char ist alles neu und glanzvoll, aber dann kommt diese berühmte Phase, die sicherlich jeder schonmal erlebt hat, och nööö, nicht schon wieder diese "töte 10 hiervon, bring mir 10 davon quests" und die level ziehen sich wie kaugummi und man ist des öfteren kurz davor, dass Spiel zu deinstallieren. 

Das werden sicherlich die wenigsten zugeben, aber viele haben mindestens schon einmal so gedacht.

Warum kaufen Leute Bots? Ist doch immer dasselbe Problem, um als Normalo (aufgrund zeitmangels) n halbwegs gutes equip zu haben muß man sich 90 mal in die Warsongschlucht begeben um sich irgendwann mal 2 S1 Teile zu gönnen, und das als Alli, die eh zu 95% den Allerwertesten vollkriegt. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß und ich kann verstehen das Leute Bots da reinstellen und sie selber in der Zeit kicken gehen oder weiß der Geier was machen.

Da hat Blizzard selber Schuld, wenn man in dem Spiel wirklich die Vielfalt der verschiedenen Charaktere und die Quests und die Raids im Endgamecontent geniessen will, ist man fast schon gezwungen, zu solchen Mittlen zu greifen. Ausser man hat den ganzen Tag Zeit und Lust sich diesem Spiel als Sklave auszuliefern. Ja richtig, Sklave.

Wenn ich Leute höre, die nicht zum Fussballtraining gehen, weil sie noch keine "Daily Quest" gemacht haben, pack ich mir an den Kopp......

Wenn jetzt wieder die Frage kommt, warum spielt man denn dann eigentlich noch, hm, ich zb habe einen sehr sehr gut equippten Druiden. Mir macht es mittlerweile am meißten Spaß, alleine durch Stratholme zu gehen und den Baron (in der hoffnung dass er sein mount droppt) zu farmen. Oder ich mache mit meinen Berufen viel Gold und unterhalte mich mit netten Leuten die ich kennengelernt habe. Ist wie ein ingame Treff mittlerweile. Mir macht es Spaß, mich mit anderen Leuten um ein Lagerfeuer zu setzen und mir dabei mein komplettes T3 Set anzuziehen und zu fachsimpeln und die Rüstung meiner Freunde zu bestaunen. 

Aber dieses ewige, jetzt muß ich ruf hier farmen, dann ruf da farmen, dann muß ich noch 10 dailys machen und dann muß ich noch dies und dann muß ich das.......es kotzt mich an. Im RL hab ich genug zu tun, wenn ich n zweiten job will, will ich mich nicht bei wow einloggen. Denn es ist mittlerweile Arbeit und oftmals kein Spaß mehr.

Und spielen soll Spaß machen, nichts anderes.......

Mir sind andere Meinungen dazu egal, ich hab meine und das reicht mir, in diesem Sinne, geht mal wieder an die frische Luft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bukkake23 (10. April 2008)

Nehmen wir mal an, ich habe Bock auf Sex. Aber keine Lust/Zeit auf flirten etc, ist mir zu stressig. Also kaufe ich mir den auch als Dienstleistung, mir doch egal dass die Frauen da zum Großteil unter Zwang arbeiten und ich nebenbei noch Menschenhandel finanziere.

Ok vielleicht ein harter Vergleich, vielleicht sogar unfair, aber ich kenne Leute deren Accounts gehackt wurden. Sicherlich kein Spass, die Gegenstände kriegt man zurück, das Gold aber nicht. Tja, die haben dann halt einfach Pech gehabt, was?


----------



## gOOvER (10. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Nee, den Schuh lass ich mir nicht verpassen. Erstens ist der Begriff "Kinder" hinfällig



Ich benutzte den Begriff "Manche". Dieser bedeutet nicht alle! Aber da Du Dich angesprochen fühlst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Soll noch ein Gutachter oder Sachverständiger sich mit der Sache beschäftigen?



ähm ein gutachter und ein Sachverständiger sind das gleiche ^^ und ein gutachten ist eine auswertende schriftliche aussage eines Sachverständigen und das ist hier nicht von nöten ^^


----------



## Vallani (10. April 2008)

nochwas, wer sagt eigentlich, dass blizzard nicht an dem china gold verdient?

Ist doch das geilste Monopol überhaupt.

Die lassen zu, dass es verkauft wird und kassieren pro 1000 verkauftem Gold ne Provision.

Das rechnet sich, auch wenn es ja "niemand" macht *auf die vollen ebay Seiten schielt*

Warum sollte es sonst möglich sein, dass ständig irgendwelche "xghwezdcb" Chars sich in sw an den Brunen stellen und ihr gold minutenlang anpreisen und das 100 mal täglich....

Die Gm´s oder wer auch immer, könnten da sicher einen Riegel vorschieben, die bannen einen ja auch sofort innerhalb weniger Minuten wenn jemand mal nen ingame bug benutzt und ne Mauer hochklettert die es eigentlich nicht geben sollte und so.....

Tja, Antwort, weil sie es dulden wollen und evtl daran verdienen.
Warum auch nicht, würd ich auch machen wenns meine Firma wäre.....aber wie gesagt ist nur ne Vermutung die ich mal so in den Raum stelle.....

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das pass auch gar nicht. Weil das nicht vergleichbar ist mit dem Goldkauf sit. Es sei denn du bist Behindert und kannst alleine das Spiel nicht spielen und brauchst dafür andere Leute. Dann ok. Aber für normale Goldkäufer ist das schwachsinn.



jemand der das spiel aus zeitgründen nicht regelmäßigspielen kann ist so zu sagen in der Zeit beeinträchtigt und eine beeinträchtigung ist eine Behinderung sprich es lässt sich sehr wohl auch darauf anwenden.


----------



## Mindista (10. April 2008)

Vallani schrieb:


> nochwas, wer sagt eigentlich, dass blizzard nicht an dem china gold verdient?



ich gehe fest davon aus das blizzard daran gut verdient.

die farmer brauchen accounts, mit denen sie farmen können, diese accounts kosten geld in der anschaffung sowie im unterhalt.

ich bezweifel, das die jungs nur mit gehackten accounts farmen, in dieversen beiträgen im TV haben so einige goldseller-firmen mal eben nen stapel vom 30-40 oder mehr wow-spielen in die kamera gehalten, auf die nachfrage hin, was wäre, wenn blizzard die accounts dicht macht.


----------



## Dusktumy (10. April 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> ihr alle / die meisten sagt gold kaufen tut ihr nicht oder findets gegenüber anderer unfair? hallo habt ihr euch schon mal die zahlen angeschaut in deutschland wie viele leute sich da ma was kaufen? die lachen euch aus ja so siehtz aus !
> 
> ich persönlich habe absolut garnichz gegen das gold kaufen !
> 
> ...




Ich denke Du hast deswegen nichts dagegen, da Du selber auch kauf'st!
Das Die Goldkäufer uns auslachen ist möglich aber Rate mal wer mehr und am Besten Lacht wenn man eure Acc Hackt?!^^


----------



## DeusExMachina (10. April 2008)

wär rechdschraibfeler vindet dahrv sie gehgen golt eindauschn^^


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Vallani schrieb:


> nochwas, wer sagt eigentlich, dass blizzard nicht an dem china gold verdient?
> 
> Ist doch das geilste Monopol überhaupt.
> 
> ...


Das hast Du exakt richtig erkannt, aber Blizzard braucht nicht einmal solche "Provision" von den Goldfarmern. Du hast vergessen, JEDES verkaufte Spiel ist Blizzards Geld. Monat für Monat für Monat. Da ist denen das völlig egal, wer da wie oder wo spielt.
Das Unternehmen ist auf Profit aus, mehr nicht. Sicher werden dann mal in einer PR Aktion 350.000 Accounts gebannt. NA UND? Was passiert? GENAU, die Gold Farmer kaufen sich einen neuen Account, das spült wieder neues Geld in die Kassen...
Alles nur Augenwischerei, dem Botten oder Goldfarmen wäre so einfach bei zukommen. Aber das Interesse fehlt einfach seitens des Betreibers.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Wolltest jetzt zwar mit Deinem Offtopic-Flame punkten, ging aber grade wieder in die Hose.
> Ein Gutachter ist ein Sachkundiger. Zwischen Sachverständiger und Sachkundiger liegen wieder welten.
> 
> Also:
> ...



Also du hast von einem gutachter oder sachverständiger geredet....  Nicht von einem Sachkundigen. ein Sachverständiger ist ein Experte auf einem Gebiet und wird wenn er ein Gutachten abgibt zum Gutachter.

Duden: Gutachter = Sachverständiger, der ein Gutachten abgibt.

so und wer hat sich gerade selber die Hose übern kopp gezogen ^^


----------



## Vallani (10. April 2008)

@ ColonelCrack

Japp, das merkt man. -Bezogen auf Deinen letzten Satz. Gute Nacht, und viel Spass in Deiner Welt.



*gäääähn*, wieder ne Nullum Aussage, von jemandem der meint, was kluges von sich zu geben, ohne Ahnung zu haben.

PS: Es ist halb zwölf mittags, dann schlaf Du auch gut......

Übrigens, meine Welt ist ganz in Ordnung, aber ich leite mal von Deinem Namen ab, dass Du nicht so ganz zurechtkommst in Deiner Welt, aber alles Gute für Dich, Du scheinst es zu brauchen.

Antwort kannste Dir sparen, die Wharscheinlichkeit, dass ich nochmal hier reinschaue beträgt 0 %.

Kussi


----------



## gOOvER (10. April 2008)

Vallani schrieb:


> nochwas, wer sagt eigentlich, dass blizzard nicht an dem china gold verdient?
> 
> Ist doch das geilste Monopol überhaupt.
> 
> ...



Wer weiß. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das es Lizenzen gibt/geben wird und damit der Goldhandel
Erlaubt wäre. Aber sowas würde Blizz nie zugeben!


----------



## Sezer (10. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Nee, den Schuh lass ich mir nicht verpassen. Erstens ist der Begriff "Kinder" hinfällig, da manche sogar noch Älter sind als Du mit Deinen 31 Jahren (z.B. ich^^).
> Und zweitens ist es kein Neid, ich könnte mir, wenn ich wollte, direkt mal ein paar Millionen WoW Gold kaufen, bloss sagt mir mein Anstand das ich das lassen sollte.
> Und wie schon einer meiner Vorredner sagte: Wann wollt ihr es denn glauben? Soll noch ein Gutachter oder Sachverständiger sich mit der Sache beschäftigen?




echte 35, verheiratet, 2 Kinder und auch echter leitender Angestellter--)))
Du hast absolut recht, der Anstand gebietet es kein Gold zu kaufen. Das hat wenig damit zu tun ob jemand Schüler ist oder nicht. 
Abgesehen davon kann ich beim besten Willen net verstehen wie es einem in diesem Spiel an Gold mangeln kann. Wer den geringen Aufwand der dazu noch nötig ist nicht leisten will der wird auch sonst grundsätzlich nichts leisten wollen. 

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## sarika (10. April 2008)

@te: du hast zwar meinen respekt, das du diese illegalen machenschaften zugibst, aber ich empfinde es als sehr unfair denen gegenüber, die sowohl nicht die zeit als auch nicht das geld haben solche sachen in anspruch zu nehmen, bzw die es auch nicht wollen. ich habe auch familie und ich kriege es trotzdem auf die reihe. klar ist farmen langweilig, aber mit ein paar netten leuten im ts oder guter musik geht es viel einfacher, und man muß es ja auch nicht jeden tag machen. ich farme an zwei tagen die woche, meistens mit daylis oder eben meine kräuter für die tränke die ich dann am we fürs raiden brauche.
und wenn du in einer gilde bist, die nicht versteht das du nicht jeden tag raiden kannst/willst, dann solltest du sie schleunigst wechseln. und eine gilde ist auch mal dafür da, zusammen vielleicht einen twink zu leveln, da macht es gleich doppelt soviel spaß, wie alleine. und mit der neuen ep erhöhung hat mans mit dem leveln echt einfach, man muß nicht mehr mehrere gebiete durchmachen um die nächste 10er marke zu überschreiten, sondern es reicht meistens ein gebiet. und es sind ja auch neue levelgebiete seit anfang wow dazugekommen. man denke seit bc die neuen startgebiete, wo man locker 20 level schaffen kann ohne ini oder mit ende 30 anfang 40 die düstermarschen, wo man auch fast 10 level schafft. klar können einen die quests manchmal annerven, aber dann läßt man den twink einfach mal ein paar tage stehen, und macht was anderes, man muß den char nicht in einer woche hochleveln, wenn man natürlich rekorde aufstellen will, bitteschön, aber nicht ein gelegenheitsspieler. 

und überleg dir mal wo die goldverkäufer ihr gold her haben, entweder sind es krimminelle, weil sie accounts hacken, oder es sind wirklich arme schweine aus china zb die für einen hungelohn dein gold erfahrmen. die sitzen zum teil bis zu 20 stunden am tag vorm pc um ihr soll zu erfüllen. und die sie das machen lassen sind auch kriminell in meinen augen. SOWAS sollte kein mensch unterstützen. das ist unwürdig, oder bist du auch für kinderarbeit?


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

@sarika
Die Moralkeule kommt immer gut, mir stehen fast die Tränen in den Augen, doch dann schaue ich auf meinen schönen Teppich, der bestimmt von fleißigen Kinderhänden gewebt wurde und denke mir, dass ich nur ungern auf ihn verzichten würde.


----------



## maddrax (10. April 2008)

Off Topic


Nesnah schrieb:


> jemand der das spiel aus zeitgründen nicht regelmäßigspielen kann ist so zu sagen in der Zeit beeinträchtigt und eine beeinträchtigung ist eine Behinderung sprich es lässt sich sehr wohl auch darauf anwenden.



Meinst du das wirklich so wie du es gesagt hast? Also sind alle Menschen die keine Zeit haben behindert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

On Topic
Wenn ihr der Meinung seit das ist absolut OK solche Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen (G Kauf, Powerleveln), dann steht mal wirklich dazu und diskutiert das hier:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html;js...11112&sid=3


mit eurem richtigen Acc.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Meinst du das wirklich so wie du es gesagt hast? Also sind alle Menschen die keine Zeit haben behindert?



wenn du das gespräch verfolgt hättest wüsstest du wie ich das meinte.


----------



## maddrax (10. April 2008)

Ich habe das Gespräch verfolgt, lese dir lieber nochmal dein geschriebenes durch.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

sry habe echt keinen Plan was du jetzt von mir willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuscha (10. April 2008)

Tja


das typische Söldnerdenken was in mmorphs immer wieder vorkommt und Gemeinschaften / Spiele kaputmacht. Mir ist alles wayne weil ich Grenzen hab die ich mit allen mitteln durchbrechen will.

Rl hab ich auch und ich investier das rein was ich reinstecken kann und erreich dabei die Ziele die ich erreichen kann. An vielem ist sicherlich Blizzard schuld mit einem Spiel was es übertreibt mit dem Zeitaufwand um das Endziel in diesem Spiel zu erreichen. Trotzdem hählt der Suchtfaktor viele bei der 
Stange.

Ich halte das Kaufen von Geld nicht vertrettbar. Erstens weil ich Kinderarbeit nicht unterstütze !!!
zweitens dieses spiel liebe und das was es kaputtmacht verabscheue.

Ich halte deine Argumente für Tatsächliches Suchtverhalten. Weil ich an meine Droge heranmuss, mach 
alles egal was das bedeutet. 

Die Art wie du versuchst hier eine absolution zu bekommen find ich einfach nur daneben.

Ich halte denn Weg denn blizzard einschlägt derzeit für denn richtigen Weg. Zerschlagung der 
Basis für Goldfarmer. Denn jeder kann nun Geld farmen ohne probs. Gleichzeitig Aufklährung, denn wie
heufig höhrt man grade von hacks der Spieler die sich Gold kauften. Du gehst mit deinem Anliegen in ein halbkriminelles Millieu und muss auch mit deren Machenschaften rechnen.

tja, das machen Drogen aus einen


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

Nuscha schrieb:


> Tja
> das typische Söldnerdenken was in mmorphs immer wieder vorkommt und Gemeinschaften / Spiele kaputmacht. Mir ist alles wayne weil ich Grenzen hab die ich mit allen mitteln durchbrechen will.
> 
> Rl hab ich auch und ich investier das rein was ich reinstecken kann und erreich dabei die Ziele die ich erreichen kann. An vielem ist sicherlich Blizzard schuld mit einem Spiel was es übertreibt mit dem Zeitaufwand um das Endziel in diesem Spiel zu erreichen. Trotzdem hählt der Suchtfaktor viele bei der
> ...



Hier versucht ja keiner absulution zu bekommen sondern einfach nur (zumindest versuch ich das rüberzubringen) das die Leute die es tuen nicht immer sofort an den pranger gestellt werden und niedergemetzelt werden. Denn ich finde immernoch das es jeder selbst überlassen ist was er tut und was nicht und das auch niemand das recht hat diejenigen zu verurteilen die es dann machen ganz einfach. Und das die Leute immer alles auf die Goldseller und käufer schieben wenn sie Probs mit dem Ah haben wegen zu hoher preise oder einfach mal gehackt wurden weil sie sich auf viren verseuchten seiten rumgetrieben haben. Sie sollen mal anfangen bei sich selber anzufangen und nicht immer den fehler bei anderen zu suchen.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Ich habe das Gespräch verfolgt, lese dir lieber nochmal dein geschriebenes durch.



Ja ich verstehe das auch so wie Du es geschrieben hat.

Ich versuche mal einen Behindertenausweis zu bekommen für WoW. Mal schauen ob der LWV das auch so sieht. 

Anderenfalls Ironie würde nicht dazu passen, weil du dich selber damit trifft. Also keine Ahnung wieso Du meinst das Maddrax das Gespräch lesen sollte?


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

Hoffe mal das du das richtig verstanden hast lokibu wie ich das meinte. Denn wenn du das genauso aufgefasst hast wie maddrax muss ich das nochmal erklären ^^


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Nesnah.. nee ich habe das auch so aufgefasst. Erkläre mal bitte.


----------



## Nuscha (10. April 2008)

es ist eben nicht egal was man macht und es ist eben nicht jedem überlassen was er macht.

Vielleicht denkst du mal drüber nach woher das Geld kommt und was du damit machst.
Dein Handeln und denken ist eben nicht isoliert vom rest der Welt.

Das hat nichts mit dopalmoral zu tun auf die grad Politiker hinweissen die selbst nicht astrein sein,
sondern mit Verantwortungsbewusstsein.

Ich als Vater unterstütze keine ausbeutung von Kindern und ich als Vater lehne jede Art von
ausbeutung von Armut ab. Hier kassieren Gestalten die kriminel sind.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Nuscha schrieb:


> es ist eben nicht egal was man macht und es ist eben nicht jedem überlassen was er macht.
> 
> Vielleicht denkst du mal drüber nach woher das Geld kommt und was du damit machst.
> Dein Handeln und denken ist eben nicht isoliert vom rest der Welt.
> ...



Kaufst nur in "Fair-Trade" Läden ein, ja?

Allein durch dein Leben in einer Industrienation trägst du schon unweigerlich dazu bei, dass arme Menschen ausgebeutet werden, wach auf!


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Nu aber mal Butter bei die Fische!1

Jetzt pack ich mal aus, jetzt sag ich wies ist.

Also, in Wirklichkeit steckt die Westküstensektion der Amerikanischen Camorra (siehe auch: MAfia) hinter Blizzard.

WoW dient einzig der Geldwäsche. Das echte Geld wird eingescannt und so in virtuelles Geld umgewandelt.
(auf englisch SAW für scan and wash). 
Dieses Geld ist somit in WOW im Umlauf und wird dann "angeblich" von Chinesen (in Wirklichkeit von Blizzard bezahlte Japaner die sich als Chinesen ausgeben, merkt eh keiner) gefarmt und bei Ebay verkauft. Ergebnis: aus dem virtuellen Geld ist wieder echtes geworden und das ist blütenrein!!!

Und nach außen tut Blizzard so, als ob sie was gegen die Goldfarmer tun und sind immer ganz entrüstet.

Clever oder ??  

Moment es klopft an der Tür, Sekunde bitte  ich schreibt gleich weiter...

"Hallo ja was wünschen sie... bitte ich versteh kein italienisch...nein bitte nicht...ich halte dicht ehrlich  ich schwöre.....aargghh....................."


----------



## Trukli (10. April 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir gerade in meiner Mittagspause die Zeit genommen und diesen ganzen Thread durchgelesen.
Auch ich möchte meine Meinung dazu äußern, allerdings in einer, so hoffe ich, doch respektvollen Form.
Kurz zu mir, damit Ihr besser versteht, warum ich mich so äußere.
Ich bin 50 Jahre alt, verheiratet, habe Kinder, Enkel und bin voll berufstätig.
Ich spiele WOW seit 1 Jahr und habe erst einen Lvl-70 Char.

Leider muss ich feststellen dass es hier im Thread, zum großen Teil genauso unqualifiziert und beleidigend  zu geht wie im Spiel selber.

Der TE verstößt oder hat gegen die die AGBs verstoßen, ich denke das ist Tatsache.
Allerdings ist das seine eigene Entscheidung und er steht dazu.
Das man hierzu geteilter Meinung sein kein steht außer Frage.
Manche stehen dem positiv, viele negativ und ein paar neutral gegenüber.
Ich sehe mich mehr bei der neutralen Fraktion.

Warum?  DENN ES IST UND BLEIBT EIN SPIEL.
Ich denke das vergessen ein paar Leute immer wieder.

Es wird sich beschwert über die Gold- und Powerleveling-Spams, aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, dieser Prozentsatz an dem ganzen Schrott, welcher im Allgemein- und Handelschannel verzapft wird ist sehr gering. Den weitaus größeren Teil machen hirnlose, anzügliche und oft auch beleidigende Kommentare der Spieler (und Spielerinnen) selber aus.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Schluss:
Die Aussage vom Moderator „Isegrimm“ kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Auch Berufstätige mit Familie, dürfen sich ein zeitfressendes Hobby z.B. wie WOW zulegen, auch wenn Du es nicht verstehst. 
Denn meine Gebühr zahle ich genauso wie jeder andere auch und vermutlich nicht nur einmal. Ich hoffe Du verstehst was ich meine.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag.

Herzliche Grüße
Kurt


----------



## Nuscha (10. April 2008)

*g sorry aber mit der art der argumentation kann ich alles legalisieren

Ich versuchs da wo ich kann und ich vermeid es da wo ichs nicht muss.

Sorry aber das alles sind keine rechtfertigungen. 

Es bleibt beim Thema Verantwortung und primitives suchtverhalten


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Nuscha schrieb:


> *g sorry aber mit der art der argumentation kann ich alles legalisieren
> 
> Ich versuchs da wo ich kann und ich vermeid es da wo ichs nicht muss.
> 
> ...



Ich nenne es scheinheilig, es sei denn, du kannst mir glaubhaft versichern, dass du wirklich nur das nötigste bei Discountern kaufst und das auch nur, wenn es finanziell nicht für Fair-Trade Sachen reicht.
Mir geht es nicht um eine rechtfertigung, nur die Moralkeule sollte man nur schwingen, wenn man selbst moralisch einwandfrei ist und das ist niemand, irgendwas gibts immer.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Nesnah.. nee ich habe das auch so aufgefasst. Erkläre mal bitte.




Also damit meine Ich das Leute die auf eine weise beeinträchtigt sind im Leben wie z.b. Geh-behinderte die möglichkeit bekommen durch rollstuhl , gehhilfen usw. sich weiterhin fortzubewegen. Egal was im wirklichen leben ist Leute mit beeinträchtigung in irgendetwas werden auch gott sei dank unterstützt mit geldern, Mitteln usw. Warum sollte das denn bei Leuten nicht so sein die in einem Spiel durch ihre zeit beeinträchtigt werden wie z.b. Leute die nur 2 Stunden am Tag spielen KÖNNEN die in diesen 2 stunden versuchen das möglichste am spielspaß herauszuholen und sich nicht mit dem leidigen Thema gold herumschlagen zu müssen. Diese kaufen eben halt das Gold um auch erfolgreich im SPiel spaß haben zu können den sie ohne das nötige kleingeld im spiel nicht hätten. 

es war keine aussage das alle die nicht genügend zeit haben das spiel zu spielen behindert sind. Ich habe nur einfach den vergleich dahin gezogen.

@ Ohrensammler

made my day ^^


----------



## Kyreen (10. April 2008)

Wie wärs wenn Blizzard folgendes macht:
Erster Monat kostet, zweiter ist kostenlos, dann kostet Goldspamern das spamen wenigstens mehr geld ^^


----------



## Ashnaeb (10. April 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> in meiner gilde sind in den letzten 3 monaten 9 accounts gehakkt und geplündert worden. zweimal von offis und da wurde die gildenabnk gelcih mitgeleert.



Hm, seltsam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum ist in meiner Gilde so etwas noch nie vorgekommen?


----------



## Heydu (10. April 2008)

-Wenn du keine Zeit hast zum spielen, solltest du es lassen, WoW zu spielen, weil solche Leute wie du diesen Goldvk unterstützen und somit das Image des Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Wenn du denen deine Accdaten und so gibts, dann solltest du nachher nicht den Kundensupport anrufen und sagen; Mein Acc wurde gehackt O.o
-Wenn du denen deine Chars lvln lässt, dann verpasst du vieles in dem Spiel, UND SOMIT FINDEST DU NIE den Sinn des Spiels!!!!!!!!!!!! es ist nicht nur farmen, lvln und inis gehen, sondern verstehen, warum/wieso/weshalb die dinge so sind, wie sie sind.
ich sags nochmal, DU verpasst SEHR VIELES!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Dark/Bell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> in meiner gilde sind in den letzten 3 monaten 9 accounts gehakkt und geplündert worden. zweimal von offis und da wurde die gildenabnk gelcih mitgeleert.



Da würde ich mir mal Gedanken um die Sicherheit der GildenHp machen, ist ja doch schon etwas auffällig bei euch.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Also damit meine Ich das Leute die auf eine weise beeinträchtigt sind im Leben wie z.b. Geh-behinderte die möglichkeit bekommen durch rollstuhl , gehhilfen usw. sich weiterhin fortzubewegen. Egal was im wirklichen leben ist Leute mit beeinträchtigung in irgendetwas werden auch gott sei dank unterstützt mit geldern, Mitteln usw. Warum sollte das denn bei Leuten nicht so sein die in einem Spiel durch ihre zeit beeinträchtigt werden wie z.b. Leute die nur 2 Stunden am Tag spielen KÖNNEN die in diesen 2 stunden versuchen das möglichste am spielspaß herauszuholen und sich nicht mit dem leidigen Thema gold herumschlagen zu müssen. Diese kaufen eben halt das Gold um auch erfolgreich im SPiel spaß haben zu können den sie ohne das nötige kleingeld im spiel nicht hätten.
> 
> es war keine aussage das alle die nicht genügend zeit haben das spiel zu spielen behindert sind. Ich habe nur einfach den vergleich dahin gezogen.



Klingt logisch. Und wenn es nicht gegen die AGB verstossen würde, würde ich dir sogar recht geben. Allerdings ist das mehr eine Sache auf die Blizzard noch mehr eingehen müsste. Sodass die Leute nicht zum Goldhändler rennen. Wie das gehen soll, ja die Frage kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> -Wenn du keine Zeit hast zum spielen, solltest du es lassen, WoW zu spielen, weil solche Leute wie du diesen Goldvk unterstützen und somit das Image des Spiels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




- Genau, hört auf das Image dieses Spieles zu unterstützen!!!
- Ich freu mich immer, wenn jemand denn Sinn des Spieles gefunden hat und ihn verbindlich allen anderen mitteilt. Danke. Werde heute Abend gleich mal anfangen zu erforschen warum die Dinge so sind wie sie sind *freu*


----------



## Seridan (10. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich ich hab auch schon darüber nachgedacht mir gold zu kaufen, aber weil ich leider noch in der ausbildung bin und das geld für den täglichen weg zur arbeit, für die freundin, fürs essen und und und...bruache hab ichs mir doch anders überlegt und mir gold von freunden geliehen um mir ein epic flugmount zu kaufen. und siehe da ich habs ihnen innerhalb von 3 wochen wieder zurück bezahlt dank den dailys die es jetzt ja zuhauf gibt (diese entwicklung mit den dilys sehe ich übrigens positiv).

aber wenn es dieses qs nicht geben würde hätte ich mir das gold wahrscheinlich früher oder später doch gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. April 2008)

Mh deine Entscheidung!

Ich persönlich habe auch nicht mehr Zeit denoch habe ich genug gold um mir was zuleisten und mit dem leveln hast du einen 70 hast du wohl kaum probleme selbst fix einen nächsten zumachen und den wieder einen und wieder und wieder!

Nur eins verstehe ich net wozu brauchst den das Gold von dennen, wenn du abend nur ein wenig hier und da spielst! bei Raids und anderen bg fällt ja eigendlich genug ab um über die runden  zukommen!


(meiner Meinung nach sind Goldkäufer nix als Poser schaud ich kann auch real Geld ausgeben für wow!)
Wenn es bei mir soweit ist stelle ich wow ab das sind zeichen für mich ich sollte mir ein hobby suchen wo ich mehr geld ausgeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. April 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> lesen FTW !!! er meinte doch, dass er 5 tage in der woche spielen kann..
> 
> naja BTT ich hab eigtl. auch nichts gegen goldkäufer.. ich hab noch nich gemerkt, dass goldkaufen irgendwie das spiel versaut. ich würde warscheinlich auch gold kaufen, hätte ich die finanziellen mittel. ich bin schüler von daher geb ich das geld lieber für sachen aus die ich mit freunden im rl machen kann aber hätt ich die möglichkeit und und wer mir das geld nicht zu schade, würd ich es warscheinlich auch machen.
> Dori




sehr lobenswert daß es noch leute gibt die lieber im RL was mit freunden machen....RL FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Klingt logisch. Und wenn es nicht gegen die AGB verstossen würde, würde ich dir sogar recht geben. Allerdings ist das mehr eine Sache auf die Blizzard noch mehr eingehen müsste. Sodass die Leute nicht zum Goldhändler rennen. Wie das gehen soll, ja die Frage kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten.



Gut wenigstens verstehst du jetzt was ich meine ^^. man könnte das unterbinden indem man diesen Service von Blizz annehmen könnte so z.b. finanzieren sich alle Japanischen online rollenspiele siehe Archlord. Und es funktioniert.

Ich sage einfach mal ich kann die Goldkäufer verstehen wie schon gesagt habe noch nie gold gekauft weil ich es bei meiner Spielzeit nicht für nötig sehe und werde es nicht tun trotzdem finde ich den Ton und mit welcher verachtung einige Leute mit den Leuten umgehen die es tun erbärmlich. Ein bisschen respekt gegenüber anderen sollte man schon haben und nicht so ein Verhalten wie einige es hier dagelegt haben. 

Meiner Meinung: sagt Nein zum Goldkauf/Powerleveln aber wenn ihr meint das ihr das müsst macht es ist euer Bier.


----------



## Moronic (10. April 2008)

Ich finde es interessant wie viele hier flamen das Goldkäufer das Feeling kaputt machen würden.
Also ich spiele seit Release und habe ehrlich gesagt noch nichts negatives feststellen können.

Sicher gab es an einigen beliebten Plätzen Bots die gefarmt haben, aber mal ehrlich, mir ist ein dummer Bot den ich zu meinen Gunsten ausnutzen kann lieber als irgend so ein assozialer Spieler das einem die Mobs vor der Nase wegschnappt.
Dann gibt es da noch den Goldspam in den Städten und ebenso dutzende von Addons die genau diesen Spam zuverlässig aus dem Chat filtern.
Zum Schluss wären da noch die fremdgelevelten Chars die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen. Genauso wie die Gebrüder Mustermann, 14 und 22 Jahre alt, (um dem Kiddieflame zu entgehen ^^) die nie eine Instanz von innen gesehen haben weil sie keine Gruppe gefunden haben. Bildungsstand der Klasse bei beiden Parteien = 0.

Wie gesagt, mir ist da noch nie was aufgefallen.


Das ganze soll die Tatsache das Goldkauf/Fremdleveln laut Nutzungsbedinungen untersagt ist nicht verschönigen. Ich möchte damit nur den Leuten klarmachen das sie vor dem posten ersteinmal überlegen sollten was sie da für geistigen Dünnschiss von sich geben.


Achja zum Thema Berufstätig/Familie und WoW möchte ich auch noch was sagen/schreiben.

Menschen die sich in einer solchen Position wie der TE befinden kann ich nachempfinden das der Goldkauf/Levelservice für sie ein willkommenes Angebot darstellt und toleriere es wenn sie davon gebrauch machen möchten.
Ich persönlich würde solche Services aufgrund des hohen Hack-Risikos allerdings nie nutzen. Und das ist ehrlich gesagt der einzigste Grund denn Blizzard unternimmt nunmal so gut wie nichts gegen das Verstoßen der Nutzungsbedingungen.

Solong

Moronic


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> @sarika
> Die Moralkeule kommt immer gut, mir stehen fast die Tränen in den Augen, doch dann schaue ich auf meinen schönen Teppich, der bestimmt von fleißigen Kinderhänden gewebt wurde und denke mir, dass ich nur ungern auf ihn verzichten würde.


Und auf diesem Teppich stehst Du mit deinen neuen Nike oder Addidas, die in Burma von mindestens genau so fleissigen Kinderhänden genäht wurden...

Diese Moralapostel hier sind echt schon sehr merkwürdig. Das eine is schlimm, aber andere Sachen die man selber schön findet, sind ok. Sarika ist so ein Paradebeispiel. Schöne Doppelmoral die einige hier an den Tag legen...


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nu aber mal Butter bei die Fische!1
> 
> Jetzt pack ich mal aus, jetzt sag ich wies ist.
> 
> ...


Der Hammer, hab lang nix von Dir gelesen in dieser Dir eigenen, köstlich Ironischen Schreibweise! Ich krieg das Grinsen immer noch nicht aus dem Gesicht, mach mal wieder mehr davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Und auf diesem Teppich stehst Du mit deinen neuen Nike oder Addidas, die in Burma von mindestens genau so fleissigen Kinderhänden genäht wurden...
> 
> Diese Moralapostel hier sind echt schon sehr merkwürdig. Das eine is schlimm, aber andere Sachen die man selber schön findet, sind ok. Sarika ist so ein Paradebeispiel. Schöne Doppelmoral die einige hier an den Tag legen...



Danke, ich fühle mich seit langem mal wieder verstanden.


----------



## jerubbaal (10. April 2008)

ich hab mir gerade vorgestellt, wie ein miro klose oder so iwo anruft und sagt:"ich möchte für 120&#8364; meine körpergrösser erhöhen, damit ich mehr kopfballduelle gewinne..." wär schon kewl^^


----------



## Mindista (10. April 2008)

jerubbaal schrieb:


> ich hab mir gerade vorgestellt, wie ein miro klose oder so iwo anruft und sagt:"ich möchte für 120€ meine körpergrösser erhöhen, damit ich mehr kopfballduelle gewinne..." wär schon kewl^^



wäre theoretisch kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

russische/polnische ärzte bieten es seid langem an, mittels knochenbruch und dann streckung des beines die körpergröße zu erhöhen. ist nur leider ein recht langwieriger proßess und nicht in einer halben stunde erledigt.


----------



## eti123 (10. April 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> was bist du eigendlich fürn bescheuerter wen ich wow zum abschalten spiele dann spiele ich es aber ich muss doch nicht alles haben und jedes item ausm ah kaufen bescheutert bist du
> 
> man ist doch viel stolzer wen man was erreicht selbst was errabeitet und seine ziele erreicht hat
> 
> ...





Wenn du auf deinen Wow Account stolz bist… dann bist DU krank. Man kann auf Sachen stolz sein, die man im echten Leben vollbracht hat, aber bestimmt nicht auf etwas Virtuelles.

Nun Zum Thema:

Ich selbst betreibe fast nur pvp, da es mir mehr Spass macht gegen menschliche Spieler zu spielen, als gegen Monster in Instanzen (so kleinere Gruppen Quests, oder Solo Quests mach ich noch gerne, aber für regelmässige 25er Raid hab ich echt keine Zeit). Meiner Meinung nach macht bsw. Bg nur wirklich Spass wenn man auf lvl 70 ist, da man dann in der Lage ist alle Fähigkeiten der Klasse einzusetzen. Das Problem ist eben der Zeitaufwand des levelns,welcher sich wahrscheinlich mit Wrath of the Lich King noch mal vergrössern wird und daher kann ich es in gewisser Weise verstehen, wenn man auf solche Dienst zurück greift. 
Ich werde es nicht machen, da ich mit meinem 70er Shamy und 70er Warlock zufrieden bin. Gold kaufen werd ich mir auch nie, da man durch die täglichen Quest "eigentlich" genug bekommt. 
Ich finds also nicht wunderlich, wenn jemand auf solche Dienst zurückgreift.


----------



## tworten (10. April 2008)

naja eig gehts mir am arsch vorbei wer sein char leveln lässt oder gold kauft
aber ich kann stunden darüber nachdenken was in dem kopf eines wow spieler vorgehen muss damit der richtiges geld in grob gesagt "scheiße" oder wie man es nennen will eintauscht. wenn du wie gesagt kinder hast dann steckt das geld lieber in die und nicht in etwas was dir nichts bringt und dir auch nicht dankbar is..
aber es ist deine entscheidung


----------



## wurstfinger5000 (10. April 2008)

gold auf ebay für echtes geld zu tauschen ist sicherlich die dümmste von allen möglichkeiten in dem SPIEL an gold zu kommen.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Find ich okay... Solange du net mutierst und auch Werbung machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich liegt es ganz bei dir und ich fühl mich auch nicht irgendwie benachteiligt!
Ich frag mal net warum du dich outest...machen ca. 5% der WoW Spieler...
Ignorier einfach die Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg, Farmer Joe...ich geh jetzt weiter farmen :>


Edit: Ich würds nie machen
1) Weil mir die Quests Spaß machen
2) Weils Schweinteuer ist :>
3) Ich mag keinen vorgelevelten Charakter spielen... Ich kenn dann nämlich die Fähigkeiten nicht und kann sie net richtig einsetzen und ich kann mich dann net in meinen Char hineinversetzen.... Und das ist doof weil ich WoW spiel um aus dem lästigen Alltag rauszukommen...

Nochmal Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (10. April 2008)

ich würde das mit dem goldkauf nur akzeptieren, wenn 3 erfüllt wären:
1. der goldkauf wird von blizzard geleitet und überwacht wird
2. keine nervige ingame werbung, die die channel voll müllen
3. es eine grenze gibt pro account nur eine summe X in der zeit von X wochen oder so


die level dienste sind da was anderes, ich glaube ich spreche vielen aus der seele, wenn ich sage: 5mal die gleichen quests ist scheiße, deßhalb, sollte man eine möglichkeit haben anders zu leveln, bzw schneller, allerdings nur, wenn man schon einen 70er hat.
zB könnte man indem man mit diesem PvP betreibt oder in inis geht oder marken eintauscht seinen twink leveln, jedoch auch begrenzt ( sowas in der art nur 5 level dann wieder selber 5 level, damit den char auch kennt und nicht als 70er noob nach kara gehen will und anderen den ganzne spaß nimmt)

das wären meine ideen zu dem thema, soll jeder selber drüber urteilen wie er will, aber ich glaube viele twinks die beim leveln treffe und viele aus meiner gilde denken genauso

mfg Gen


----------



## Buddits (10. April 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Thread mal quer durchgelesen. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, ist das hier immer wieder die dummen "Volksargumente" gebracht werden, die ich mal einfach entstanden aus Unüberlegtheit, Neid, Mißgunst und nachplappern bezeichnen möchte.
> 
> Der TE hat erklärt wieso er Gold kauft - braucht er aber eigentlich nicht, denn das ist alleine sein Ding und auch völlig nachvollziehbar. WoW ist sein Hobby und wie das so mit Hobbys ist, gibt man da auch gerne mal Geld für aus. Er zahlt dem Entwickler und Betreiber das Spiel, den monatlichen Betrieb, läßt sich von seinem PC-Spezialisten die beste Hardware zusammenbauen, einrichten, konfigureien und warten. Hat vielleicht auch die schnellstmögliche Internetleitung mit überragenden Bandbreiten und Ping. Kurz, er kauft mit seinem Geld Hardware und Dienstleistungen wie es ihm beliebt.
> Was daran unsportlich sein soll oder gar anderen gegenüber nicht fair, verschließt sich mir ganz.
> ...



absolut /sign


----------



## Disteltee (10. April 2008)

Zum Thema fällt mir nur ein:
LOL  
Mit den daylies hast du doch eh mehr Geld als genug wenn du sie machst. Hab nach paar Tagen meinen Twinks allen ein Epic Reitmount gezahlt.
Und wenn du nicht genug Zeit hast:
wie wilst du denn dann WoW spielen kannst so wie ich es versteh grad das AH checken dann musst du off.

MFG


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2008)

wenn es keinem schaden wuerde,was es sicher tut(acchacks) wuerde ich gold kaufen.
aber ich bin sozial und spiele meine 1,5 h am tag ohne dem.
spass kriegt man wenn man lvlt,bgs geht und freunde findet,chattet und inis geht.man muss nicht 70 sein um spass zu haben.

wenn dein acc weg ist und bei ebai versteigert an einen wie du wird,guckst du dann in die roehre.

meine meinung:man kann fair spielen und rl haben,und du bist nur gemein und schadest anderen, die dir nix gemacht haben


----------



## Jim Jakal (10. April 2008)

wenns im rahmen bleibt is noch okay aber wenn blizz das nich nen bisschen unterbinden würde oder sogar selber gold verkauft würden die leuten die viel geld haben einfach besser im spiel sein ohne viel zu tuen und das kann halt hart nich angehen ne


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Jim schrieb:


> wenns im rahmen bleibt is noch okay aber wenn blizz das nich nen bisschen unterbinden würde oder sogar selber gold verkauft würden die leuten die viel geld haben einfach besser im spiel sein ohne viel zu tuen und das kann halt hart nich angehen ne



Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Cithian (11. April 2008)

Goldkauf oder Levelservice aus welchen gründen auch immer ist meiner meinung nichts anders als cheaten weil man es anscheind nicht drauf hat. Solche wie leute die sich ein Konsolenspiel kaufen und nachdem se 2 mal hintereinander am lvl oder boss verrecken das cheatmodul einlegen und sich alles freispielen.

Zum thema gold kann man nur sagen wer seid 2.4 und eigentlich schon seid den anfang der tagesquest goldprobleme hat dem ist selber auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Erze , Leder und Kräuter tun den rest um mit einem vollen goldbeutel auch ohne goldkauf da zu stehn. verbunden evt alchi oder schleifer wird keine goldsorgen mehr haben. Zeitaufwendig ist das alles eher relativ. Die Tagequests gehn ma mehr ma weniger schnell , hier kann man sich die raussuchen die schnell zu machen sind wenn zeit einem wichtig ist, erze , leder oder kräuter lassen sich schnell farmen, max 1 std und man hat die taschen voll. Und das reinsetzen der hergestellten sachen erledigt den rest. wer meint das er das nicht kann aufgrund zeit ist schlicht weck faul, wie ein dauerarbeitsloser der lieber vater staat für sich aufkommen lässt und zu faul ist sich was zu suchen.
Meiner meinung nach sollten solche leute dann auch lieber auf so ein spiel wie WoW verzichten oder ihre einstellung ändern, den mit solchen sachen unterstützen sie sicherlich nicht das spiel vielmehr machen sie es kaput.

Gleiches gilt dem LvL service. Ich halte nix von 200 twinks denn man wird eh nur maximal 2-3 wirklich spielen können wenn man schon zeitmangel hat. Meist beherschen die die soviele twinks haben auch keinen wirklich richtig oder maulen über goldsorgen weil se ihre twinks ja unterstützen. Einen lvl service dann zu nutzen , na ja muss jeder selber wissen. aus erfahrung durch diverse berichte ist ja bekannt das hier oft schwarze schaafe am werk sind und die daten des acc auch mal schnell weck sind irgentwann. Und sich 1-2 twinks selber hochzuziehn ist nicht die welt wenn man es zielgradig angeht. Inzen der alten welt brauch man mehr oder weniger nicht mehr betreten, zul farak und brt mal ausgenommen ist man schneller über dem lvl der inzen als sich gescheite grp für solche zu suchen. das lvln an sich ist seid der änderung ein witz , und geht wenn man immer schon erholt ist schnell von der hand. 

Wer zu faul ist zum lvln oder zu faul ist zum farmen sollte sich ein spiel suchen das zu ihm passt, zeit mässig. WoW ist da sicherlich das falsche spiel , und mit goldkauf und cheatservice macht man nix anderes als ein Cheatmodul einzulegen und den finalcode einzugeben um alles freizuspielen, wenn man dann noch von gamer spricht muss ich sagen es ist eher erbärmlich aber gut.


----------



## TBos (11. April 2008)

So so, einfach mal einen Fake-Post gemacht, um zu provozieren... Mach ich demnächst auch mal, vielleicht ein Post zum Thema "Ich schlafe mit GMs, um mir Vorteile im Spiel zu sichern" - und nachdem sich dann die Flames auf 14 Seiten häufen, schreibe ich: Haha, war nur Spaß, wollte nur provozieren. Verglichen mit dem China-Thema wäre das aber zumindest mal ein NEUES Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Meinung:
Ein Spiel ist dann fair, wenn alle unter den gleichen Bedingungen spielen! Dies ist und war bei WoW zu keiner Zeit realisiert. Genau um die Zeit geht´s nämlich: Schüler, Studenten, Arbeitslose usw. haben im Durchschnitt (nochmal: im DURCHSCHNITT!!!) mehr Zeit für WoW als Leute im Berufsleben. Und WoW belohnt nunmal die, die viel Zeit investieren. Je mehr Zeit - je mehr Erfolg im Spiel. Da schiebt Blizz aber keinen Riegel vor (die Variante mit der Spielzeitbegrenzung ist durchaus fair - klar, dass die Non-Casuals mit Spielzeiten jenseits der 100 Std. pro Woche sofort anfangen zu weinen, was soll man auch sonst mit der Zeit anfangen). Ergo: Der von Blizzard so scharf verurteilte Einfluß aus dem "Outer Realm" findet so oder so statt! Auch ohne Geldkauf oder Powerlevelling! 

Daher hab ich auch völlig ohne schlechtes Gewissen Gold gekauft! Und wer jetzt rumheult, das wäre ja menschenverachtend, der sollte demnächst auch nicht mehr bei H&M, Tommy, Aldi, Penny......... einkaufen, denn die Ausbeutung durch Globalisierung, meine lieben Freunde, fängt bereits beim Pulli aus Bangladesh an! Denken, dann schreiben! Zumal ein Job ein Job ist, hier im verwöhnten Deutschland kann man sich arbeitlos durchaus ein angenehmes Leben machen, in China gibt´s dieses soziale Netz nicht, da ist man über jeden Job glücklich. Also flames ruhig weiter über die "bösen" Chinafarmer - ich kauf weiter, mir ist das furzpiepegal! Entweder Spielzeitbegrenzung oder ich gleiche die Nachteile durch den "Outer Realm" auch weiterhin auf diese Tour aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Gruß an alle, die whinen und flamen: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zAvf-lyAF0o


----------



## TBos (11. April 2008)

...mit dem Powerlevelling hab ich allerdings Kopfschmerzen, es sei denn, man wurde Opfer eines Accounthacks und muß seine Chars, die man mühselig hochgespielt hat, wieder von Lvl 1 aufbauen, dann find ich´s ok. Ansonsten aber fehlt den power-levelled chars eindeutig der Skill.


----------



## Deadwool (11. April 2008)

Wenn jemanden das Killen von Mobs für Quests oder wasauchimmer dermassen langweilt dass er seinen Char von einem anderen hochleveln lassen muss, dann ist er einfach falsch in diesem Spiel. 

Dieser Levelprozess mit Solo-Quests, Gruppen-Quests und Instanzen gehen ist weit mehr als nur Zeit totschlagen oder Gold anhäufen. Es ist die Lernphase im Spiel, die dazu führt dass man seinen Char spielen lernt. Dazu gehört nicht nur möglichst viel Damage zu machen bei einem DDler zB, sondern auch so Dinge wie Aggro einschätzen können, Gruppen Verständnis und andere Abläufe etc. Das ist wie Auto fahren lernen. Die Abläufe müssen erst ins Blut übergehen, bevor man alleine auf den Strassenverkehr losgelassen wird. Es gibt so viele Level 70 Pfeifen in WoW die ihre Chars nicht spielen können und anderen mit ihrer Unfähigkeit in Instanzen die Zeit verschwenden. Wenn ich dann Threads wie diesen hier lese wird mir mal wieder klar warum das so ist.


----------



## RudiRatlos (11. April 2008)

mir kommen grad die tränen...vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was du machst is ma gaaaanz arm....keine zeit zu farmen oder zu lvln aber in kara dann raiden und ein auf imba machen "ich hab x chars auf 70"...bla...kann mir nicht vorstellen das du die wirklich beherrscht.
Wir haben alle unsere twinks, die meisten sind auch berufstätig oder haben schule und weinen auch wenn sie für irgendetwas farmen müssen...aber leute wie dich die auch noch kinder haben und geld für sowas ausgeben anstatt es für was richtiges in die kinder zu investieren....kann ich nicht nachvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry.....hast nen neuen namen....würstchen


----------



## Salbuin (11. April 2008)

Hi also mir wäre es egal wenn Ihr gold kauft hab ich mir auch schon überglegt (aber aus Gründen der AGBS nicht getan).

Aber was schlimmer sit ist das die Chinafarmer erwiesenermaßen andere Accounts hacken und dort die Gegenstände verkaufen und so weiter. Und was hier auch meiner Meinung nach vergessen wird ist die sogenannte Marktwirtscahft auf den Servern.

Ihr treibt damit nur die Preise hoch und die die sich Gold nicht leisten wollen oder können müssen noch mehr für Items bezahlen.(Das finde ich schlimm eine künstlich inzenierte Inflation)

z.b als ich von 2 Jahren anfing kosteten Rezepte 50 - 80 Silber die einfachen auf meinen Server mittlerweile 2 -5 Gold für Rezepte bis Lvl 20

Wobei 34 - 50 % Preissteigerung in den letzten 5-8 Monaten passierten.

Denkt an die anderen die fair spielen und durch Goldkauf auch benachteiligt werden deshalb SCHADED Ihr jedem.

Lvln könnt Ihr von mir aus lassen aber dann bitte keine geheule wenn euer Acc geplündert wird.

Danke


----------



## Lokatran (11. April 2008)

Für mich und in meinen augen sind das alles Ausreden von wegen ich hab ja sowenig zeit und die mag ich nich mit Leveln verbringen...meine fresse dan such dir nen anderes Play. Meiner Meinung nach solte jedem Goldkäufer sofort und ohne wen und aber der Zugriff auf das Spiel unmöglich gemacht werden und zwar auf dauer. Ich versteh das einige weniger zeit haben das is aber nicht mein Problem dan spielt Off Plays da könnt ihr nach 20 min. speichern und gut. 

Und nochwas von wegen keine zeit zum Leveln oder Farmen...das ist und bleibt nunmal Haubtteil dieses Spiels da müssen alle durch und wen du dadurch das du weniger zeit hast nen Jahr länger brauchst um 70 zu werden is das auch kein Beinbruch.

Also alle weiter selber Farmen und Leveln oder einfach rauskicken so Leute aber mit anllauf!!!!!!!


----------



## Lokatran (11. April 2008)

Im übrigen wen das nen Fake post is dan fress ich nen besen der hat nur kalte füsse bekommen als die ersten anfingen ihn in die Pfane zu hauen


----------



## Seridan (11. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nu aber mal Butter bei die Fische!1
> 
> Jetzt pack ich mal aus, jetzt sag ich wies ist.
> 
> ...




muhahahaha ich hab dich gewarnt behalts für dich aber nein...aber ich bin jetzt auch lieber still sonst holen die mich auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (11. April 2008)

Ma ernsthaft: Wie viele von Euch lesen den Text RICHTIG durch?
Er sagt ja nicht, dass er zuwenig Zeit hat SONDERN (!), dass er *keine Lust* hat zu farmen!

Meine Güte..


----------



## TBos (11. April 2008)

@Cyberflips: Du bringst es auf den Punkt und sprichst mir aus der Seele! /sign

Wenn´s um Goldkauf geht, kommen diese ganzen E-Sports-Typen und meinen, das Spiel würde dadurch zugrunde gehen und man wäre ja nur neidisch auf den Erfolg (der durch die eingebrachte Zeit erst möglich gemacht wird, liebe "Elite-Gamer"). Ich dreh´s mal um: Vielleicht gibt´s auf diese "Ich kauf Gold"-Posts nur deshalb so viele Flames, weil IHR neidisch seid, dass ich mir den Service leisten kann.... Also, um´s mit Beethoven auszudrücken: MI MI MI MIIIIIIII - MI MI MI MIIIIIIII  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tommyker (11. April 2008)

Ich finde mann sollte sich wieder mal darauf besinnen das wow ein Spiel ist  und bei einem Spiel gibt es nun mal Regeln und wer die nicht einhält ist halt drausen und das meine ich ist gerecht


----------



## Mindista (11. April 2008)

tommyker schrieb:


> Ich finde mann sollte sich wieder mal darauf besinnen das wow ein Spiel ist  und bei einem Spiel gibt es nun mal Regeln und wer die nicht einhält ist halt drausen und das meine ich ist gerecht



dem ist leider nicht der fall.
irgendwo hier im thread fiel die zahl, das 5% aller wow-spieler regelmäßig gold-seller oder power-lvler in anspruch nehmen.

diese 5% von immerhin 10 mllionen zahlenden kunden(angenommen doe 5% kommen in etwa hin), sind immerhin 500.000 zahlende kunden. und ich bezweifel das blizzard das interesse hat, mal eben ne halbe million zahlender kunden zu verlieren.

zumal diese kunden, so auch der TE hier, eher wenig-spieler sind und deswegen auch keine so hohe serverlast verursachen und somit weniger kosten dastellen. an den china-farmern selber verdient blizzard auch recht gut, es sind letztendlich auch zahlende kunden, und wenn mal eben 100.000 farmaccounts gebannt werden, bedeutet das nur, das blizzard demnächst wieder ein paar neue accounts bekommt, die vorher erworben werden müssen.


----------



## Lokatran (11. April 2008)

tommyker schrieb:


> Ich finde mann sollte sich wieder mal darauf besinnen das wow ein Spiel ist  und bei einem Spiel gibt es nun mal Regeln und wer die nicht einhält ist halt drausen und das meine ich ist gerecht





Genau so solte es sein nur schade das Blizz das in keiner form umsetzt oder zu lasch oder nur ab und an mal naja warscheinlich sind denen auch die 13 euro wichtiger die der Goldkäufer an sie blecht als ihre eignen regeln durchzusetzen.


----------



## tommyker (11. April 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> dem ist leider nicht der fall.
> irgendwo hier im thread fiel die zahl, das 5% aller wow-spieler regelmäßig gold-seller oder power-lvler in anspruch nehmen.
> 
> diese 5% von immerhin 10 mllionen zahlenden kunden(angenommen doe 5% kommen in etwa hin), sind immerhin 500.000 zahlende kunden. und ich bezweifel das blizzard das interesse hat, mal eben ne halbe million zahlender kunden zu verlieren.
> ...



wenn es so ist kann man wiedermal feststellen, Geld versaut den Charakter


----------



## Moerli (11. April 2008)

Cithian schrieb:


> Wer zu faul ist zum lvln oder zu faul ist zum farmen sollte sich ein spiel suchen das zu ihm passt, zeit mässig. WoW ist da sicherlich das falsche spiel , und mit goldkauf und cheatservice macht man nix anderes als ein Cheatmodul einzulegen und den finalcode einzugeben um alles freizuspielen, wenn man dann noch von gamer spricht muss ich sagen es ist eher erbärmlich aber gut.



Das sieht du in meinen Augen falsch. Es geht nicht darum, dass man zu faul ist etwas zu tun, sondern schlicht und einfach um Zeiteinteilung. Wer ne Familie und einen Beruf hat, der hat nun einmal für seine Hobbys nur einen begrenzten Zeitraum zur verfügung. 

In so einem Fall liegt es dann nahe, die eher unangenehmen Teile des Spiels weitestmöglich auszuklammern und sich auf die Teile zu konzentrieren, die einem Spaß machen. Und das ist nunmal nicht das Farmen. Ich lass mir doch nicht von anderen Leuten vorschreiben, was für einem Hobby ich nachzugehen habe. Ich will gerne WoW spielen und damit Punkt. 
Wenn jemand mehr Geld in sein Hobby investieren möchte als jemand anders, dann ist das alleine seine Sache. Wenn wir jetzt hier nicht alle WoW sondern Tennis spielen würden, dann könnten sich einige halt auch den Super-Trainer und das neuste Equipment leisten und andere eben nicht. Das wäre dann aber auch kein "Cheaten", thats life^^

Ich selbst habe noch nie Gold gekauft oder wen für mich leveln lassen. Im Grunde kann ich eigentlich auch nit klagen, ich habe nen 70er Char der im Endgame raidet (Hyjal, BT). Aber da ich immer auch bissl. farme habe ich z.B. keine Zeit zu Twinken. Total gerne würde ich Kara oder so mal mit einem Mage bestreiten, oder einem Schurken. Meine Twinks gammeln irgendwo zwischen level 5 und 15 rum, weil einfach keine Zeit da ist. Das finde ich schon sehr schade. Wenn ich so einem Level-Unternehmen wirklich vertrauen würde, wüsste ich nicht ob ich nicht doch mal so eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen würde. In jedem Fall kann ich Verständnis für jeden aufbringen, der solche Dienste nutzt.


----------



## Arakon79 (11. April 2008)

TBos schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt´s auf diese "Ich kauf Gold"-Posts nur deshalb so viele Flames, weil IHR neidisch seid, dass ich mir den Service leisten kann....



Ich glaube kaum dass wir hier alle SO arm sind, dass wir uns das nicht leisten können! Ich für mein Teil verdiene zwar vielleicht nicht die Welt aber dafür würde es allemal reichen!

Ich sehe nur einfach nicht ein, warum ich für etwas bezahlen soll, was ich auch umsonst haben kann (Geizmentalität) und dabei vielleicht noch riskiere, dass mein Account, in den ich viel Zeit und "Mühen" gesteckt habe dann weg ist!

Ne danke!

Find ich genauso bescheuert wie sich für etliche hundert reale Euros n Account oder son komisches Reittier zu kaufen!


----------



## Mindista (11. April 2008)

tommyker schrieb:


> wenn es so ist kann man wiedermal feststellen, Geld versaut den Charakter



keine ahnung, aber letztendlich lebt man von geld, ohne geld is scheiße. und blizzard will auch nur wachsen und mehr verdienen.


----------



## Uthser (11. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Stellungnahme:
> 
> 
> Nochmal: ich will damit nicht die IMBA Items erreichen, ich will damit "nur" die langweilige Farmzeit ausschalten, weil farmen ist für mich kein Spielinhalt ist für den ich private Zeit opfern will.



Und beim Autofahren hälst Du bei rot auch nicht an weil warten ja den Spass behindert.

Du bekommst bei Qs soviel Kohle items und Eps das Du mit Deiner Spielzeit recht fix von 0 auf 70 bist.
Vermutlich liest du auch die Quest Texte nicht sondern freagst dich im Chat durch was du zu tun hast.

Leveln ist ein muss um auf 70 zu kommen.
Farmen nicht, für was?
Du willst nicht die besten Items und so weiter.
Goldkäufer und Leute die sich leveln lassen find ich unterste Schublade.

my 2 cents


----------



## tommyker (11. April 2008)

Von mir aus sollen die auch wachsen wenn das den Spielern in irgendeiner Form zu gute kommt.
Das hat aber wenig mit den Zockern zu tun die sich auf unfähre Weise nach oben puschen und dann vielleicht noch solche Typen werden, die dir nur im Nacken sitzen wenn du fast tot bist um dich zu killen.

ES IST EIN SPIEL WAS SPASS MACHEN SOLL UND NICHT MEHR UND NICHT WENIGER  ---ODER ??????


----------



## tommyker (11. April 2008)

Von mir aus sollen die auch wachsen wenn das den Spielern in irgendeiner Form zu gute kommt.
Das hat aber wenig mit den Zockern zu tun die sich auf unfähre Weise nach oben puschen und dann vielleicht noch solche Typen werden, die dir nur im Nacken sitzen wenn du fast tot bist um dich zu killen.

ES IST EIN SPIEL WAS SPASS MACHEN SOLL UND NICHT MEHR UND NICHT WENIGER  ---ODER ??????


----------



## Mindista (11. April 2008)

tommyker schrieb:


> Von mir aus sollen die auch wachsen wenn das den Spielern in irgendeiner Form zu gute kommt.
> Das hat aber wenig mit den Zockern zu tun die sich auf unfähre Weise nach oben puschen und dann vielleicht noch solche Typen werden, die dir nur im Nacken sitzen wenn du fast tot bist um dich zu killen.
> 
> ES IST EIN SPIEL WAS SPASS MACHEN SOLL UND NICHT MEHR UND NICHT WENIGER  ---ODER ??????



nur wie ein spiel spass macht, definiert jeder für sich anders, gibt sogar leute den macht farmen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



manche lvln und twinken gerne, mir hängts zum hals raus.
andere würden gerne rund um die uhr raiden, mir vergeht nach spätestens 3 stunden die lust.

du verstehst was ich meine ?


----------



## Gronwell (11. April 2008)

tommyker schrieb:


> Von mir aus sollen die auch wachsen wenn das den Spielern in irgendeiner Form zu gute kommt.
> Das hat aber wenig mit den Zockern zu tun die sich auf unfähre Weise nach oben puschen und dann vielleicht noch solche Typen werden, die dir nur im Nacken sitzen wenn du fast tot bist um dich zu killen.
> 
> ES IST EIN SPIEL WAS SPASS MACHEN SOLL UND NICHT MEHR UND NICHT WENIGER  ---ODER ??????



Wenns denen nunmal spaß macht dir im nacken zu sitzen und dich zu killen ists doch ok, sie haben spaß daran.


----------



## Ouna (11. April 2008)

Also... muss nochmal was dazu sagen:

Oft höre ich den Spruch "Wer mit 2.4 noch Goldprobleme hat, ist selbst Schuld". In gewisser Weise stimmt es sogar. Zumindest für die Leute, die viel Zeit haben. Ich behaupte aber, aufgrund von Gildenmembern und sonstigen Unterhaltungen, dass 90% aller Leute nicht mehr Dailys machen als vorher. Sie machen vielleicht andere, aber nicht mehr. Klar kann man sagen "selbst Schuld", aber wieviel Zeit nimmt es bitte in Anspruch, alle zu machen? Der normal arbeitende Bürger hat kaum so viel Zeit.

Dazu kommt noch die AH Inflation. Blaue Items doppelt und dreifach so teuer wie sonst, Erze und Kräuter haben jetzt mindestens den 1,5fachen Preis. Gems kosten rund 20g mehr wie vorher. Selbst billige grüne Items, die man sonst für maximal 1g ergattern konnte, kosten jetzt 5g, wtf?

Aus den hohen Marktpreisen schöpfen die "Chinafarmer" natürlich den vollen Profit. Viele Dailys, Erz & Kräuter superteuer, der Goldpreis sinkt und Leute werden noch mehr als ohnehin verleitet, Gold zu kaufen. 

In diesem Spiel gewinnt der, der die meiste Zeit investiert. Hätte ich nicht einen Gold im Überfluss bringenden Beruf, säh ich auch alt aus. Jeden Tag mindestens 100g Repkosten für Raids, Buffmats, Pots etc, das frisst ganzschön. Ich bin vor 6 nicht daheim, ich wohne alleine, 6 Raidtage die Woche von 7- 11.30/12 Uhr. Und ja, ich habe mir das so ausgesucht, es macht mir auch Spaß. Für Dailys habe ich keine Zeit, und hätte ich diesen Beruf nicht, würde ich auch überlegen, mir Gold zu kaufen. 
Nach der Arbeit will ich Entspannung (d.h. raiden) und nicht noch weiterackern...


----------



## Lokatran (11. April 2008)

Ok ihr schaft es also nicht alle tagesquest zu machen weil ihr die zeit nicht habt? Is ok versteh ich aber das ist kein Grund die regeln zu misachten ich mein ich würd auch lieber zuhause sitzen als gerade hir auf arbeit und mir was in der glotze ansehn aber die zeit hab ich eben nicht also werd ich damit leben müssen so wie ihr das ihr eben nich alle tagesquest schaft. und wen ihr das spiel nicht Regelkonform spieln könt...DAN MACHT EUCH VON DANNEN. Allen die stendig die regln übergehn und das wissendlich solte Blizz mal dahin tretten wo der Sonnenbrunnen nich hinscheint ums mal ganz deutlich zu sagen^^


----------



## Mindista (11. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> ... Allen die stendig die regln übergehn und das wissendlich solte Blizz mal dahin tretten wo der Sonnenbrunnen nich hinscheint ums mal ganz deutlich zu sagen^^



und genau das wird blizzard nicht tun. zahlende kunden und so...


----------



## BloodyLove (11. April 2008)

*Ich (25) spiele mit meiner Frau (30) fast seit Release.... und seither haben wir insgesamt hochgerechnet ca 25.000 Gold gekauft. Über 3 Jahre halt...*

Wir sind beide Arbeitstätig (ich sogar selbständig = noch weniger Zeit) und haben 2 kleine Kinder. Und auch wenn der Beitrag rein fiktiv und provozierend ist, sehen wir das exakt so, wie es dargestellt wurde... Was solls... die wenige zeit, die wir ingame haben, wollen wir SPASS haben! und nicht stupide grinden und farmen.

Hätte uns Blizz damals die 4 Accounts gesperrt.... eieiei.... das wären verluste gewesen, immerhin über 50 EUR pro monat allein von uns!

Ich denke nicht, dass wir damit die Wirtschaft kaputt gemacht haben... denn: EPIC-Mounts, teure ITEMS ausm AH..... ich denke eher wir haben damit viele Leute reicher gemacht!

Vom Level-service kann ich allerdings abraten... ein Kumpel hat seinen char leveln lassen und das PWD wurde resettet... d.h. Account-HACK
Ich würde eh nie irgendwo mein account-passwort angeben - was man ja nunmal beim levelservice machen muss...
Und Blizz hat rausgefunden dass sein account mit einer Asiatischen IP-Adresse gespielt wurde und der Account war eh gebannt für paar tage


meine stammbude ist eigentlich www.gameconomy.de
wobei eBay meistens billiger ist...

*ABER: Ich muss sagen dass ich mein letztes Gold ca. vor nem Jahr gekauft hatte... jedenfalls da wo es noch keine Dailys gab.... seit dem es die gibt ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr unbedingt nötig gold zu kaufen weils einfach mit wenig zeitaufwand genug zu verdienen gibt!*


EDIT: es ist nicht regelwiedrig, gold zu kaufen! es ist nur verboten, gold zu VERKAUFEN!!!


----------



## Lokatran (11. April 2008)

" es ist nicht regelwiedrig, gold zu kaufen! es ist nur verboten, gold zu VERKAUFEN!!!"



Mag sein aber in meinen Augen macht es das nicht besser.


----------



## Lokatran (11. April 2008)

Gold kaufen ist aus meiner sicht als würdest du Cheats benutzen ich mein wie fändest du es wen ich im PVP gegen dich nen Cheat hätte der mir unendlich leben bringt oder doppelte rüstung doppelter schaden...unfairer vorteil?...Ja!! genau wie Gold kaufen


----------



## Seridan (11. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> " es ist nicht regelwiedrig, gold zu kaufen! es ist nur verboten, gold zu VERKAUFEN!!!"
> Mag sein aber in meinen Augen macht es das nicht besser.




naja allso das is ansichtssache du kannst eben nur aus deiner perspektive schildern was dir daran nicht passt aber würdest du vllt auch familie haben, selbstständig sein (wie oben erwähnt) oder oder oder würdest du vllt auch anders denken. in diesem sinne leben und leben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## BloodyLove (11. April 2008)

Nur leider interessiert deine persönliche Ansicht weder Blizzard noch die, die Gold kaufen!
Naja,m wie gesagt, seitdem es Dailys gibt ist es einfach sinnlos, gold zu kufen... bzw. geldverschwendung!


----------



## Mindista (11. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Gold kaufen ist aus meiner sicht als würdest du Cheats benutzen ich mein wie fändest du es wen ich im PVP gegen dich nen Cheat hätte der mir unendlich leben bringt oder doppelte rüstung doppelter schaden...unfairer vorteil?...Ja!! genau wie Gold kaufen



der vergleich hinkt ein wenig, sieh es im pvp mal so.

der jenige, der seinen char von power-lvler hochspielen lässt, beherscht seinen char, laut gängiger meinung, ja nicht gut. klar kann er sich vieleicht gut ausrüsten, jedoch ist die gänge meinung hier im forum skill>equip.

also bleibt er trotz seines "ercheateten" vorteils für dich ein opfer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (11. April 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> es ist nicht regelwiedrig, gold zu kaufen! es ist nur verboten, gold zu VERKAUFEN!!!



Dann macht sich also jemand der regeldwiedrige Dienste in Anspruch nimmt und dadurch auch noch fördert weniger "schuldig" als derjenige, der sie anbietet?

Sehr interessante Einstellung wirklich!


----------



## BloodyLove (11. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Gold kaufen ist aus meiner sicht als würdest du Cheats benutzen ich mein wie fändest du es wen ich im PVP gegen dich nen Cheat hätte der mir unendlich leben bringt oder doppelte rüstung doppelter schaden...unfairer vorteil?...Ja!! genau wie Gold kaufen



du gehst also davon aus, dass wow ein geschlossenes, faires System ist? eieiei...
zeig mir auch nur eine sache, die auf dieser Welt absolut 100% fair ist...

wow ist ein "nachbildung" bzw. ein "künstlich erzeugtes" soziales und wirtschaftliches system... und die goldkäufer machen das erst richtig realistisch.... denk mal an die Mafia oder geldwäscher usw... gerade aufm RP server (ich spiele KdV RP-PVP) kann man den goldkauf sooo gut ins Rollenspiel einbinden ... 

für viele ist WoW eine Scheinwelt in die sie sich flüchten.... aber räuber, mörder, verbrecher und mafia gibts überall !

Und Cheats gibts auch in fast jedem spiel....


----------



## Das_Borsti (11. April 2008)

Ich bin auch Berufstätig und habe Familie aber Goldkauf und levelservice kommt für mich nicht in frage, der Goldbedarf in WoW kann locker mit einem Farmberuf abgedeckt werden.

Ich stehe morgens ca. 30 min früher auf als ich müsste koche mir einen Kaffee und setze mich ne runde an den Pc schnappe mir meinen Druide und sammle dann ne runde Kräuter in den Wäldern von Therokar und Schattenmondtal, schicke sie an den Bankchar um sie ins Ah zu stellen.
Habe ich Spätschicht mache ich das ganze nach meiner Arbeit, was gibt es besseres als vor oder nach der arbeit ne runde entspannt blümchen zu pflücken?
Ausserdem sind diese Uhrzeiten doch genial, die meisten sind dann in Instanzen oder noch im Bett.

So komme ich auf ca. 150g / Tag in 30 minuten aufwand WARUM MUSS MAN DA NOCH GOLD KAUFEN?
Ich bin froh das die Bots abgenommen haben, vor BC war es wirklich kaum möglich einen Schritt zu machen ohne über einen Bot zu stolpern.


----------



## Arakon79 (11. April 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> Und Cheats gibts auch in fast jedem spiel....



Was aber nichts daran ändert dass es moralisch verwerflich ist! Aber die Moral scheint bei dir ja nicht all zu hoch angesiedelt zu sein...


----------



## Lokatran (11. April 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> du gehst also davon aus, dass wow ein geschlossenes, faires System ist? eieiei...
> zeig mir auch nur eine sache, die auf dieser Welt absolut 100% fair ist...
> 
> wow ist ein "nachbildung" bzw. ein "künstlich erzeugtes" soziales und wirtschaftliches system... und die goldkäufer machen das erst richtig realistisch.... denk mal an die Mafia oder geldwäscher usw... gerade aufm RP server (ich spiele KdV RP-PVP) kann man den goldkauf sooo gut ins Rollenspiel einbinden ...
> ...




und du tust scheinbar dein bestes das es ja genau so bleibt wies ist


----------



## BloodyLove (11. April 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Was aber nichts daran ändert dass es moralisch verwerflich ist! Aber die Moral scheint bei dir ja nicht all zu hoch angesiedelt zu sein...




Moral als Geschäftsmann *lacht schallend* tschuldigung...

nein.. scherz beiseite...

Moral ist im "echten Leben" verdammt wichtig und sollte eigentlich ein wichtiger Pfeiler der Gesellschaft sein. (leider nimmt das immer mehr ab)
Aber es geht hier verdammtnochmal um ein SPIEL! das dürft ihr nicht vergessen.... ich bin sicher dass ich durch meinen Goldkauf damals nicht einem von euch etwas von eurem Spielspaß geraubt habe!

Es geht doch darum: wer echtes Geld hat, kann sich gold kaufen und hat somit vielleicht einen Vorteil in einem Online-Spiel
Aber wie ist es bei autorennen...
Wer Geld hat kauft sich das G25 Racing-System von Logitech und hat präzisionslenkung und und und.... das ist im Duell ein klarer vorteil gegenüber einem Tastatur-spieler!

Wie gesagt, Es ist nunmal ein Spiel und in der Welt ist es so: Wer Geld hat kann sich bei allem und Jedem gewisse Vorteile erkaufen...

Oder jemand der viel Geld hat kauft sich eine sicherheitstechnisch Hochwertige Kutsche.... und jemand mit wenig Geld fährt nen alten Kleinwagen mit weniger Knautschzone und wesentlich geringeren Sicherheitsmaßnahmen... wer den Unfall wohl weniger Beschadet übersteht?

Denk mal nach!





Lokatran schrieb:


> und du tust scheinbar dein bestes das es ja genau so bleibt wies ist




nein tue ich nicht... wie gesagt, seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr gekauft und seit den Dailys eh komplette Geldverschwendung!


----------



## Undeadwomen (11. April 2008)

hallo

also ich bin geteilter meinung,goldkaufen ist noch ok....lvln lassen ist nix.....

begründung:

goldkaufen tun viele leute....wieso?!ganz klar wegen blizz....
ich mein es kann net sein dass man von 59 bis 70 um di 7k gold braucht fürs normale epic mount und dann natürlich die flugmounts......vom lvl 40 trabi mount mal ganz abgesehn...also als kompletter neueinsteiger ist das ne fars,man lvlt bis 70 dreht jedes silberstück 2 mal um um dann doch mit lvl 70 net genug kohle zu haben....und da die wenigsten lust haben 2 wochen lang dauerfarmen zu gehn um sich das gold zu verdienen kaufen se halt das gold....wenn blizz das goldkaufen wirklich unterbinden wollter gäbs keine solchen preise für mounts......ich mein wer  eiert gerne mit dem trabi flugmount rum auf 70?niemand da das epic reitmount teilweise schneller voran kommt als das trabi flugmount....und deshalb kan ich das mit dem goldkaufen noch verstehn...

nun lvln lassen ist eher was für noobs(sry ist aber so meiner meinung nach^^)weil das lvln ist net dafür da um uns aufn sack zu gehn sondern um sich mit dem char weiter zu entwickeln,wenn man den char von 1-70 allein zockt weiss man was der char kann und man kanns auch umsetzen spielerisch...man sieht oft genug leute die im bg rumrennen und net klar kommen mim char...weil dass dann meistens gekaufte chars sind...
naja aber jedem das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (11. April 2008)

Wer in einem MMORPG Gold kauft, benutzt auch in anderen Onlinegames unlautere Mittel um sich einen Vorteil zu erhaschen.
Wahrscheinlich cheaten diese Spieler sich auch in Singleplayergames bis zum Endboss... denn "Ich kann / will aus zeitlichen Gründen das Spiel NUR GENIESSEN."
Wenn man das Spiel, wie es ist, nicht mehr "geniessen" kann... warum dann das noch "spielen"?
"weil in einem Spiel zu "arbeiten" ist mir leid um die Zeit und zu stupide. " Wenn ein Spiel in "arbeit" ausartet, spielt man es nicht mehr.. dann hat man den Sinn eines Spieles verloren.

Leveln... immer wieder immer wieder.. wenn mir das Spiel spass macht, spiel ich es immer wieder und immer wieder.. egal ob Online oder Singleplayer. Wer andere das machen lässt... der will nicht Spielen.. der will nur das Ende... siehe anfang mit Cheaten.


Das Spiel selber hat kein Problem... da es ein MMORPG ist... soweit ich weiß, ist es bei ähnlichen Spielen auch nicht anders, mit dme lvln, farmen, etc...

Das Problem sind die Spieler selber.
Item-Geilheit, alles haben wollen, aber wenig dafür tun, alles so schnell wie möglich... andere nicht helfen wollen, fehlende soziale hilfsbereitschaft, sich als das beste sehen wollen.
Da kann eine Softwarefirma (Ja, Blizzard ist sowas) machen was sie will... sowas lässt sicht nicht ändern.. nur die Spieler können sich ändern.. wenn sie das überhaupt wollen.

FAZIT:
Gold kaufen ist eine andere, Bezahlte Form von Cheaten. Cheaten = engl. für Mogeln. Man "ermogelt" sich mehr, als man eigentlich haben kann.
Leveln ist das bezahlen um seine eigene Faulheit weiter zu entwickeln, für ein Spiel.. welches man eigentlich gar nicht spielen will.
Angeprangerte "Probleme" sind nicht durch das Spiel oder Blizzard gegeben, sondern werden durch das verhalten der Spieler hervorgerufen.


----------



## Wizzbeast (11. April 2008)

@ TE: Du bist Familienvater?????

Dann schau Dir mal das hier an: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaMQclOgvfQ

Ich hoffe Du schläfst gut und freust Dich noch über Deine Kinder, was im Rest der Welt passiert scheint DICH ja nicht zu interessieren:

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu Goldkäufern und Powerlevelnlaser wie Dich:

Accountbann + Strafanzeige + Verurteilung zu Sozialarbeti in China  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (11. April 2008)

Wenn man die Moralaposteln hier so sieht, bin ich wirklich froh, dass sie nicht wirklich was zu sagen haben in der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Lillyan (11. April 2008)

Ich kann das nicht wirklich verstehen, aber das mag daran liegen, daß ich andere Ziele habe. Ich spiele das Spiel um es zu spielen und nicht um mit irgendwem mithalten zu können oder ähnliches. Außerdem find ichs schon reichlich, was man monatlich für WoW bezahlt... da schmeiß ich das Geld nicht noch Leuten in den Rachen, die 2 Tage nen Bot laufen lassen und sich dumm und dämlich damit verdienen.... und alles dafür, daß hinterher das Risiko besteht, daß mein Account gebannt wird. Nein danke...


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

> Ich kann das nicht wirklich verstehen, aber das mag daran liegen, daß ich andere Ziele habe. Ich spiele das Spiel um es zu spielen und nicht um mit irgendwem mithalten zu können oder ähnliches.



Das unterscheidet uns maßgeblich von den Goldkäufer !


----------



## Jibrilak (11. April 2008)

Cheater an die Wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jungs das ist doch einfach nur Beschiss an die tausenden von anderen Casuals
Ich spiel auch nicht mehr sooo viel wie früher, aber selbst wenn ich meinen Kollegen
Itemmäßig hinterher hinken würde, würde ich kein Gold kaufen oder mich hochleveln lassen.
Warum? Weil es einfach nicht fair den anderen gegenüber ist(und jetzt kommt bloß nicht mit besserer Maus und so^^)

Ich will auch nicht den Moralapostel spielen aber es ist Tatsache

A. Die Spielökonomie stark wegen solchen Dingen leidet
B. Das sich immer mehr Leute diese Dienste zugänglich machen(Verfall der guten Sitten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und sich Chars hochleveln zu lassen ist ja mal das allerletzte
dir gefällt ein Spiel aber du willst nur den Highlevelcontent mitkriegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kann doch was nicht stimmen? Ich dachte du spielst gerne WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (11. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Wenn man die Moralaposteln hier so sieht, bin ich wirklich froh, dass sie nicht wirklich was zu sagen haben in der Gesellschaft.




Versteh ich weil dan Leute wie du offenbar die nicht viel von Moral halten dan ganz schnell weg wären vom Fenster


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. April 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht wirklich verstehen, aber das mag daran liegen, daß ich andere Ziele habe. Ich spiele das Spiel um es zu spielen und nicht um mit irgendwem mithalten zu können oder ähnliches. Außerdem find ichs schon reichlich, was man monatlich für WoW bezahlt... da schmeiß ich das Geld nicht noch Leuten in den Rachen, die 2 Tage nen Bot laufen lassen und sich dumm und dämlich damit verdienen.... und alles dafür, daß hinterher das Risiko besteht, daß mein Account gebannt wird. Nein danke...




Hmm ... für mich wäre das Thema damit erschöpfend behandelt. Exakt so isses. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzilla (11. April 2008)

Ich persönlich halte nichts vom Goldkauf, aber ich glaube kaum, dass man wegen des KAUFS gebannt wird.
Im Gegensatz zum Verkauf, wo alles ingame abläuft, ist beim Kauf der wichtigste Teil, nämlich Bestellung
und Bezahlung für Blizz unsichtbar ausserhalb.

Der Nachweis, dass man selbst das Gold gekauft hat ist somit unmöglich zu erbringen.

Man geht online, ein Handelsfenster geht auf, jemand schmeisst 1000 Gold rein und geht off.
Da muss sich wohl ein Goldverkäufer im Namen oder Server geirrt haben, ich habe das nie bestellt.

Sollte Blizz die Leute doch wegen Goldkaufs sperren, dann weiss ich ja, wie ich unangenehme Mitspieler
loswerde.
Ich kaufe für Ihren Char Gold und lasse es Ihnen liefern.
Schon sind sie weg.

Neee, geht nicht.


----------



## Owlyard (11. April 2008)

hm just my 2 cents:

1. schaut mal nach welche teile in euren rechnern unter menschenunwürdigen bedingungen in china zusammengelötet werden...

2. mit den ganzen daily q's sorgt blizz selbst für erhebliche inflation..


----------



## Garzgull (11. April 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> ihr alle / die meisten sagt gold kaufen tut ihr nicht oder findets gegenüber anderer unfair? hallo habt ihr euch schon mal die zahlen angeschaut in deutschland wie viele leute sich da ma was kaufen? die lachen euch aus ja so siehtz aus !
> 
> ich persönlich habe absolut garnichz gegen das gold kaufen !
> 
> ...



du persönlich kannst auch nix gegen autodiebstal sein ändert sich aber nix Verbrechen bleibt verbrechen und die die das unterstützen sind auch schuldig


----------



## Garzgull (11. April 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> du gehst also davon aus, dass wow ein geschlossenes, faires System ist? eieiei...
> zeig mir auch nur eine sache, die auf dieser Welt absolut 100% fair ist...
> 
> wow ist ein "nachbildung" bzw. ein "künstlich erzeugtes" soziales und wirtschaftliches system... und die goldkäufer machen das erst richtig realistisch.... denk mal an die Mafia oder geldwäscher usw... gerade aufm RP server (ich spiele KdV RP-PVP) kann man den goldkauf sooo gut ins Rollenspiel einbinden ...
> ...


leben is auch ein spiel sag mir cheats für Leben will unbedingt "godmode" wissen


----------



## riggedi (11. April 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> zeig mir auch nur eine sache, die auf dieser Welt absolut 100% fair ist...


Nunja, z.B. fair ist es, dass sich hier jeder, der die AGB anerkannt hat, sich als User anmelden darf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thumbs up!

Riggedi


----------



## DrKnievel (11. April 2008)

Hmm....also meine Meinung zum Goldkauf und Level-Service:


Gold:
Ganz ehrlich - wer sich heute noch Gold kauft, der muss zu viel Geld haben. Die Inflation, die Warcraft dank der Daylies erfahren hat reicht aus um relativ schnell zu ziemlichen Unsummen zu kommen. Die neuen Daylies bis Phase 3 dauern z.B. 1 1/2 Stunden, wenn überhaupt. In der Zeit verdient man sich locker 150 Goldstücke dadurch. Wer dann noch 30€ (oder so) für 1000 Gold ausgibt, ist selber schuld.


Levelservice:
Ansich verstehe ich grade bei Twinks, wenn jemand so einen Service in Anspruch nimmt. Irgendwann wird es halt nervig immer wieder das Selbe zu erleben. Es ist mir auch eigentlich total egal ob irgendjemand diesen Service benutzt, selbst wenn es sein Main ist.
Aber - Ich habe keine Lust mit solchen Leuten irgendwann irgendwie irgendwo in eine Instanz zu gehen. Wer seinen Char nicht selber Levelt - das behaupte ich jetzt mal pauschal - hat einfach viel zu wenig Plan davon. Bekommt man einen lvl 70 Char "geschenkt" hat man 0 Ahnung was er alles kann und wo seine Stärken und Schwächen liegen. Die Ausnahme würde hier ein Twink bilden, der ein Mage ist, obwohl man schon einen Mage als Main hat, aber gerne mal die andere Fraktion testen würde, o.Ä.



Also...wer solche Dienste in Anspruch nimmt, soll das ruhig tuen...und sich dann am besten von mir fernhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. April 2008)

Ein Punkt zum "Ich lasse mein Twink leveln" verwundert mich immer noch sehr??

entweder stehe ich dabei fürchterlich auf der Leitung (durchaus möglich)
oder die, die das machen, haben nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun ????

um meinen Twink hochleveln zu lassen müsste ich doch meine Accountdaten an irgend einen ominösen, obskuren Anbieter weitergeben oder????
Wenn ja, WER MACHT SOWAS? ich mein wenn ich einen Twink hochhaben will, dann ist da ja auch noch mein Main drauf. Und wen will ich denn wie verklagen wenn mein Account nachher einfach nur leer ist?

Und in der Zeit, inder die den Account zum Leveln nutzen kann ich nichtmal selber zocken??

berichtigt mich wenn ich was nicht kapiert habe ??


----------



## Plattenträger (11. April 2008)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> ... Die neuen Daylies bis Phase 3 dauern z.B. 1 1/2 Stunden, wenn überhaupt. In der Zeit verdient man sich locker 150 Goldstücke dadurch. Wer dann noch 30€ (oder so) für 1000 Gold ausgibt, ist selber schuld.
> ...



Gehört nicht direkt zum Thema aber:
1) Wenn man berufstätig ist und 1,5h länger in der Arbeit bleibt, könnte man sich wohl mehr als 150G um die mehr verdienten €'s kaufen.

2) Ich habe in diesem Thread mehrmals von den katastrophalen Arbeitsbedingung der Goldfarmer lesen müssen. Mal ehrlich, wer von euch denkt beim Kauf einen 6,90€ T-Shirts darüber nach, wie die Arbeitsbedingungen des (vermutlich) Kindes waren, das das Ding gefärbt hat?

Anerkennen muss man aber, dass Goldkauf dazu führt, dass Account-Hacks interessanter werden, das verdirbt sowohl Casuals, als auch Vielspielern den Spaß.


----------



## Undo (11. April 2008)

wenn jemand gold kaufen oder lvln lassen will find ich das ok.

ich wär sogar dafür... das man epic equipment nur für echtes bares kaufen kann..
je mehr moos man hat, desto besser die ausrüstung ....

vielleicht macht blizz ja mal son shop... hehe


----------



## Arakon79 (11. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Versteh ich weil dan Leute wie du offenbar die nicht viel von Moral halten dan ganz schnell weg wären vom Fenster



Hätt nicht gedacht dass ich das mal schreibe aber:

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moral ist sicher ein weit dehnbarer Begriff und ich bin gewiss in vielen Dingen kein Moralapostel aber wenn manche Leute mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend rennen, nicht nach links und rechts schauen und nur noch die "nach mir die Sinflut"-Mentalität vertreten da wird mir zumindest ganz anders!

Kennt ihr das Lied "Es ist geil ein Arschloch zu sein?"

Solltet ihr euch mal anhören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und an den, der der Meinung ist er tut damit niemandem weh wenn er Gold kauft: Sag das mal denen, deren Accounts dafür gehackt und ausgeplündert wurden! Die können nämlich auch kein Gold scheißen (entschuldigt die Ausdrucksweise) die Goldfirmen!


----------



## Brezelmann (11. April 2008)

Das einzige, wofür man dich sperren sollte, ist dieses Forum. 
Das ist der wohl überflüssigste Thread seit Monaten.
Was soll diese Ich-habs-getan-und-dann-doch-wieder-nicht-Geschichte?
Ich bin auch berufstätig und habe höchstens 3 Stunden täglich Zeit, das reicht aber für ca. 200-250g am Tag, nur durch Daily-Quests und die daraus entstehenden Nebeneinhamen. 2mal die Woche gehe ich Ini, statt Gold zu verdienen. 
Goldkauf ist total überflüssig, weil man sich mit wenig Aufwand dumm und dämlich verdienen kann.
Und wenn jemand Gold gekauft hat, oder sich hat lvln lassen, wieso sollte derjenige es hier im Forum breittreten? So interessiert an anderen Meinungen? Geltungssucht? Langeweile?
Goldwerbung ingame stört mich nicht, solche Threads tun es aber.
Guten Tag.


----------



## jerubbaal (11. April 2008)

hmm. der vergleich mit den fussballschuhen, die ein pro-china-farm-und-gold-kauf-mensch erwähnt hat hinkt!
leisten kann man sich wow von daher, dass man den monatlichen beitrag zahlt=beitrag für sportverein
neue fussballschuhe=toller quadcore pc mit blubb und bla.....
sei auch jedem überlassen.
aber nu zu den unschönen dingen:
doping=goldkaufen
in vereine einkaufen(mein papa sponsort den verein mit werbung, deswegen muss ich auch der einzige stürmer sein!!)=lvln lassen
wenn man wirklich fussball (oder sonst nen sport) oder wow spielen möchte, sollte man sich in gänze damit auseinander setzen! die rosienen rauspicken kann jeder! wenn man ein hobby hat, sollte man es auch als hobby sehen, und wenn man mit iwas nciht zufrieden ist, steht es einem frei zu gehen. blizz hat die regeln geschaffen, um ein miteinander zu ermöglichen!

jeder kann das spiel spielen wie er es will, aber die freiheit im spiel geht nur soweit, bis die freiheit eines anderen beeinträchtigt wird. und mit dieser aussage verweise ich auf meine sig


----------



## Clamev (11. April 2008)

Boahh es gibt glaub ich echt wenig was mich sooo wenig interesiert wie wo ihr euer Gold herhabt.
Da reg ich mich über die ganzen kaqunapp gilden die Kael und Vashi nicht geschafft haben jetzt Hyal farmen gehen mehr auf.
Naja wobei eigentlich Jeder von denen mit dem crapcrafter Zeug aus Hyal von mir ein /lol bekommt


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

Bin mir net ganz sicher.. aber es gibt glaube ich doch einen Grund zu leveln.

Nehmen wir mal an, dass meine Frau auch gerne öfters mit mir spielen wöllte. Allerdings habe ich keine Lust wieder bei 0 anzufangen. Dann wäre es doch sinnvoll den Char meiner Frau hochleveln zu lassen. Zumindest bis 60. Damit wir in der selben Welt spielen.

Mir ist klar, dass sie dann haufenweise lernen muss, bis sie auch in Inis kann. Allerdings ist der Spass zu zweit größer, wenn beide das gleiche Levelgebiet haben.

Mir ist aber dafür das Geld zu schade und das Risiko zu hoch. Außerdem will meine Frau nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzilla (11. April 2008)

jerubbaal schrieb:


> doping=goldkaufen
> in vereine einkaufen(mein papa sponsort den verein mit werbung, deswegen muss ich auch der einzige stürmer sein!!)=lvln lassen
> wenn man wirklich fussball (oder sonst nen sport) oder wow spielen möchte, sollte man sich in gänze damit auseinander setzen! die rosienen rauspicken kann jeder! wenn man ein hobby hat, sollte man es auch als hobby sehen, und wenn man mit iwas nciht zufrieden ist, steht es einem frei zu gehen. blizz hat die regeln geschaffen, um ein miteinander zu ermöglichen!



Der Vergleich hinkt aber auch.
bzw. im Sport gewinnt nunmal auch oft derjenige, der das meiste Geld hat.
Ob im Autosport (Ferrari, Mercedes und BMW kaufen sich die Siege ja quasi auch), im Fussball (Wer Geld hat hat auch die besten Spieler und Trainer) usw.
Lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen und fängt auch im Hobbybereich bereits an.
Wer keinen Sponsor findet, der kommt nicht weit und bleibt ewig in der Regionalliga.

Also grad den Sport würde ich nicht zum Vergleich nehmen.

Gilt aber auch für andere Hobbies.
Wer mehr Geld hat, hat das schnellere, bessere Modellauto.
Mehr Geld, besserer, schnellerer PC.
Bessere, teurere Laufschuhe, bessere Zeiten.

Es wäre schön, wenn wenigstens hier im Spiel die Chancen gleich wären, aber wie man sieht, gilt auch
hier langsam das Prinzip "Geld regiert".

Was als Trost bleibt ist, dass ein gekaufter/ powergelevelter Char nicht beherrscht wird und der Käufer schnell als Depp erkannt wird.


----------



## Thoryia (11. April 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Hätt nicht gedacht dass ich das mal schreibe aber:
> 
> /sign
> 
> ...


Schonmal was von Farmbots gehört? Kaum mehr spielen in China Kinder um Gold zu farmen. Zum Thema Hack von Accounts: Das trifft doch in den meisten Fällen Accounts die Levelservice in Anspruch genommen haben, oder? Na dann versteh ich eure Aufregung nicht, dann trifft es doch die richtigen, nach eurer ach so tollen Rechtsauffassung!
Sollte es aber Leute treffen, die so etwas nicht in Anspruch nehmen liegt das wohl eher an katastrophalen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen auf den jeweiligen Rechnern oder an öffnen aller Atachments in Emails, hat also mit Goldkäufer kaum was zu tun. 



Lokatran schrieb:


> Versteh ich weil dan Leute wie du offenbar die nicht viel von Moral halten dan ganz schnell weg wären vom Fenster


"Dann" einmal falsch schreiben ist schwach, aber 2 mal? Zum Thema Moral, erst denken, dann schreiben.

 Wie oft hast Du beim Kauf Deiner neuen billigen oder teuren Sportschuhe, T-Shirt oder Sweater, Jacken oder anderen Sachen Made in ausserhalb DEUTSCHLAND schonmal über die ärmlichen Lebensbedingungen der Produzierenden Länder nachgedacht? GENAU, NOCH NIE!
Also quatscht nicht alle solch einen Schwachsinn von wegen MORAL, keiner der hier dieses Wort in den Mund nimmt, hat ansatzweise eine Ahnung davon! Im normalen Leben ist es euch doch SCHEISSEGAL wenn ihr euch was kaufen wollt und könnt, woher es stammt oder unter welchen Bedingungen es gefertigt wurde!!!
WoW ist ein Spiel, da kommen die Moralapostel daher und jammern und schreien. Das sind alles die, welche nur nicht das Geld haben, sich Gold zu kaufen! Und wo hat farmen bitte was mit SPIELSPASS zu tun? stumpfes stupides Mobkloppen an immer der selben Stelle, Stunde um Stunde um Stunde. DAS hat er gemeint damit, DARAUF hat er keine LUST.

Btw. Ich habe noch nie Gold gekauft, verurteile aber nicht Leute wie ihn die es machen um WoW wegen des SPIELSPASS spielen zu können.

Bei manchen Empfehle ich: ERST LESEN, DANN VERSUCHEN ZU VERSTEHEN, DANN ÜBER MÖGLICHE ANTWORT NACHDENKEN, DANN SCHREIBEN.


----------



## Stupstier (12. April 2008)

wow ist ein zeitspiel. es geht im prinzip nur darum etwas haben zu wollen. wenn man es hat ist es egal... somit betrügt man sich damit fast schon selbst um den spielspaß den wow bietet.
ich denke mal wenn man weniger zeit hat zum spielen dann wird man sich auch keinem BT Raid anschließen können, egal mit wieviel Gold.
Kara... ist schon seit vielen patches ein witz.. kann jeder laufen egal wieviel zeit... sofern er dann zeit für die instanz hat.

und naja... gold kann man easy fair farmen.. hab en twink der hat auf lvl 32 schon 1000g, nur durch deviat rezepte von horde ah ins neutrale ah [wird wohl jeder kennen der sich nur bisschen mit dem ah im spiel beschäftigt hat].
die 24 stunden zocker bewundern euch dann vlt auf eurem epic flugtier aber fliegen mit ihren 5 twinks dann ebenfalls mit epic mount vorbei und haben in der zeit wo ihr rausgefunden habt das zauber verschiedene ränge haben, wieder soviel gold gefarmt für die ihr vlt im aldi 2 tage putzen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. da fragt man sich fast wer mehr der sucht nach einem spiel verfallen ist.. die die 100 stunden spielen oder die die reales geld für lila items rauswerfen..


----------



## jerubbaal (12. April 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> Gehört nicht direkt zum Thema aber:
> 1) Wenn man berufstätig ist und 1,5h länger in der Arbeit bleibt, könnte man sich wohl mehr als 150G um die mehr verdienten &#8364;'s kaufen.
> 
> 2) Ich habe in diesem Thread mehrmals von den katastrophalen Arbeitsbedingung der Goldfarmer lesen müssen. Mal ehrlich, wer von euch denkt beim Kauf einen 6,90&#8364; T-Shirts darüber nach, wie die Arbeitsbedingungen des (vermutlich) Kindes waren, das das Ding gefärbt hat?
> ...





überleg ma, wenn du 24/7 arbeiten gehst, dann aknnste dir nen chinafarmeer mieten, der dir jede klasse 70 spielt, t6 und s3 farmt, jobs skillt und ewig viel gold farmt!!! uuuuh tiger, ist das leben schön!!!


----------



## jerubbaal (12. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber auch.
> bzw. im Sport gewinnt nunmal auch oft derjenige, der das meiste Geld hat.
> Ob im Autosport (Ferrari, Mercedes und BMW kaufen sich die Siege ja quasi auch), im Fussball (Wer Geld hat hat auch die besten Spieler und Trainer) usw.
> Lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen und fängt auch im Hobbybereich bereits an.
> ...



der vergleich hinkt im profi sport, ja! aber ist das nicht eh als ein industrielles unternehemn anzusehen? man beschäftigt profis, die dafür bezahlt werden leistung zu ebringen usw...
aber ein schumacher hat privat dennoch lust gehabt n bissi zu kicken, und da wären wir dann wieder beim hobby!
hobby ist doch alles, was man macht, um vom alltagsstress wegzukommen. somit ist es eigentlich egal, ob man das spiel gewinnt, oder verliert. klar, gewinnen ist iwie schöner, weil man dann sieht, dass sich das training gelohnt hat usw, aber ist es das essentielle am sport? gilt nicht eigentlich der olympische gedanke "dabei sein ist alles (solange china tibet in ruhe lässt)"? wenn man aber nun 1,5h länger arbeiten geht, um gold zu kaufen, damit man 1,5h weniger spielen muss,  ist doch der sinn des hobbys (ich verweise hier kurz darauf, dass ich den genitiv benutze, und somit das Y nich in ein IE gändert werden muss, wie bei der mehrzahl "hobbies", nur ne anmerkung, damit ich nicht wegen meiner rechtschreibschwäche geflamet werde, wie andere vorredner) wieder entschwunden, da man mehr arbeitet, und davon nicht wirklich was hat, da es direkt ins hobby investiert wird.

is vll dieses beispiel besser: reicher junge lässt auto tunen vs hobby-tuner
haben beide schicke autos, ordentlich ps, ordentlich co2, und kleine schwänze.
wer davon hat nu aber ein hobby? (selbstgänger ich weiss, muss man aber trotzdem mit der nase druffstoßen!) genau, der reiche schnösel, der die ganze zeit cruisen kann, und mietzen aufreißt! oder ne warte mal... vll doch eher der hobbybastler, der sein auto langsam aber stetig zu seinem traum verwirklicht? immer wieder mal ein bisschen, mal hier schrauben, da lackieren stunde um stunde mit seinem auto verbringt, um sich dann ölverschmiert ein kühles blondes aufzumachen, und stolz seine arbeit anzuschaun?

iwer hat mal geschrieben, dass man sich ja auch ne haushälterin mieten kann, die dann putzt, kocht und einige extras mehr macht auf bezahlung. und hat das mit dem lvl-service verglichen. dazu kann ich auch nur NEIN! sagen, da haushalt eine notwendigkeit ist. es ist arbeit, zwar unbezahlte, aber arbeit. einige machens gern, und die würden auch im traum nicht dran denken, sich ne hhh(=HausHaltsHilfe) einzustellen, damit würden sie sich ja eines hobbys (wieder genitiv) berauben. der wowspieler hingegen könnte sich eine hhh besorgen, damit er zeit zum spielen hat, quasi für sein hobby. 
was ich damit sagen will, ist: wer sich gold kauft sieht wow nicht als sein hobby, und kann deswegen eh keinen spass darin haben, und lieber wat anderes spielen!

genialer gedankenblitz: die hhh spielt auch wow, gleicher server, andere fraktion. kauft sich nu gold, von dem geld, was sie eingenommen hat - ironie des schicksals!!! lol bin ich witzig!!


für die, die sich den post nciht durchlesen wollen:
ich bin GROSS ihr seit klein , ich hab RECHT ihr habt unrecht , und dagegen könnt ihr nichts machen!


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

Ich hab nur die ersten Seiten gelesen, und deswegen kann es sein das meine Antwort so schon mal geschrieben wurde un ein einfaches /sign gereicht hätte, aber was solls, jetzt will ich meinen Senf dazu geben. 

JEDES gekaufte Goldstück, schädigt das Spielerlebnis eines JEDEN Spielers. Sei es der Chinafarmer, der einem einen Mob nach dem anderen wegschießt, die üble Werbungsbelästigung oder die völlig irrationelen AH-Preise. Die Ausbeutung der armen, rückengeschädigten Chinafatrmer lass ich mal außen vor. 
Gold kaufen ist equivalent zu Furzen im vollen Fahrstuhl, das ist widerlich, nicht zu letzt unhöflich, und führt dazu das man andere zwingt die Treppe zu benutzen. Das Argument mit der wenigen Zeit zieht auch mal überhaupt nicht. "Hey, ich hab ja so wenig Zeit, deswegen geh ich morgens nich mehr zur Toilette, sondern kack auf dem Weg zur Arbeit in den Bus!", das gehört sich auch nicht und bevor jemand was gegenteiliges behauptet, natürlich ist das vergleichber, und auf abstrakter Ebene sogar exakt das Gleiche. Übrigens Prop an den PRINZIP - Typen (sorry, hab mir deinen Namen nich gemerkt). 

So was das Leveln angeht: Find ich nicht ganz so schlimm, allerdings sollten dann auch andere Mitspieler solche Leute brandmarken dürfen. Die können nämlich ihre Klasse nicht spielen, und sorgen für wirklich frustriende Instanzerlebnisse. Epicequippte Gebrechenhexer die mit dem Damage unterm Jägerpet sind, 70er die nicht wissen was Aggro ist, oder Holypriester die fröhlich Schmerz im Bosskampf casten sind Entartungen die ich mal auf diese Levelservices schiebe.

Naja, das is meine Meinung.

p.s.: Jeder von dem ich weiß, das er Gold kauft, landet bei mir auf Ignore.

Zhang/70er Mage/Ambossar


----------



## jerubbaal (12. April 2008)

MangoMelone schrieb:


> Übrigens Prop an den PRINZIP - Typen (sorry, hab mir deinen Namen nich gemerkt).


nahme steht noch einma direkt über deinem post^^


----------



## Deadwool (12. April 2008)

mosgui schrieb:


> Zum Beginn EDIT
> (da wohl nicht alle bis zum Ende lesen)
> 
> Diese Geschichte ist fiktiv und sollte provozieren - was wohl auch gelungen ist.


Netter Versuch. Hast wohl kalte Füsse gekriegt ?


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

jerubbaal, aha... catchy ^^


----------



## sp0tz (12. April 2008)

Hmm... ich sags mal so...
Wenn Blizzard selber Goldverkauf / Charlvln gegen Geld anbieten würde, würden sicherlich ca. 60 % der WoW-Spieler diesen Dienst nutzen.
Mit den illegalen Gold- und Lvl-Diensten ist einfach die Angst da, das der Account gesperrt / gestohlen wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

Ich denke eher, das 60% aller Spieler mit Wow aufhören würden. Ich zumindest täte das.


----------



## Sienna (12. April 2008)

Also ich kann verstehen dass er das gemacht hat.
Er hat ne Familie und somit keine Zeit bzw Lust den ganzen Tag stupide Mobs oder qs fertig zu machen.
Finde ich vollkommen einleuchtend.
Lösungsvorschlag:
da immer ein Risiko (sowohl von der leveling Firma als auch von Blizz)
besteht, würde ich dir raten vielleicht einen Freund mitspielen zu lassen und dann jedem eine Zeitzone zuzuweisen.So spielt ihr beide nicht zu lange, aber das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
Heisst aber auch dass du über deinen Schatten springen und qs usw. machen musst.
Entweder - oder....
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojaan (12. April 2008)

Hast Du schon mal Jahre lang ein MMPORPG gespielt ?
Hast DU schon mal einen vollständig gefüllten Acc mit fertig gelevelten Chars gehabt?
Hast DU schon mal jeden deiner Chars von Anfang bis zum Ende hochgespielt?
Hast DU schon mal Jahre lang deine Chars entwickelt...sie eingekleidet...sie in jede Ini geschleppt?
Hast DU schon mal Chars gehabt die DIR an Herz gewachsen sind?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt...wenn 30 Mann ig....eine Item für dich besorgen oder DIR dabei helfen?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt. wenn andere Spieler sich freuen wenn DU "on" kommst...weil DU als Mensch....Spieler und natürlich mit DEINEM Char beliebt bist?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt....das DU DICH freust wenn andere Spieler "on" kommen?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt..wenn sich dutzende Spieler spontan zu einem Raid zusammenschliessen , um einen anderen Spieler endlich seine Epic Rüssi zu besorgen?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt....wenn nach Stunden...im Zerg...endlich der Endmob kippt..und alle im TS vor Freunde jubeln
Hast DU schon mal mit jemandem Nächte lang im TS gequatscht?
Hattest DU schon mal Jahre lang Freunde im Spiel...in einer Gilde....im TS?
Hast DU schon mal andere Spieler auf einem RL - Gildentreffen getroffen?

Hast DU schon mal auf einem fast leeren Server gespielt?
Hast DU schon mal zusehen müssen wie ein Spiel von anderen Spieler kaputt gemacht wird weil jeder die Spielregeln nach seiner "Nase" auslegt?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt wenn ein anderer Spieler neben DIR cheatet?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt....wenn ein LvL 1 Spieler mit einem Item rumläuft...welches sonst nur mit mind. 4 Grp`s zu besorgen ist...es aber nun an jeder Ecke zu kaufen gibt?
Hast DU schon mal viele Freunde ig verloren weil die gemeinsame Spielplattform zerstört wurde?


HAST DU SCHON MAL EINEN JAHRE LANG BESTEHENDEN ACCOUNT BEERDIGT?


Finger weg vom Goldkauf...zerstöre nicht anderen das Spiel...


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (12. April 2008)

Nunja, hatte 1 mal vor 3 Jahren 1000 Gold gekauft, auch weil ich einfach nicht soviel Zeit ins spiel stecken kann. Jetzt würde ich das nicht mehr tun, weil mir mein Acc nach den 3 Jahren doch etwas zu wertvoll wurde...

Aber... Gold wird mit Reallife-Geld bezahlt, RL-Geld wird erarbeitet, 
RL-Arbeit > WoW-Arbeit
Und außerdem können die Chinesen das Geld mehr gebrauchen als wir oder Blizzard. 

So, möge der Flame beginnen^^


----------



## Sienna (12. April 2008)

Zum Großteil deiner Fragen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trozdem finde ich seine Beweggründe verständlich....


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

"Also ich kann verstehen dass er das gemacht hat.
Er hat ne Familie und somit keine Zeit bzw Lust den ganzen Tag stupide Mobs oder qs fertig zu machen.
Finde ich vollkommen einleuchtend."  von Sienna
- Achso, dann is das natürlich vollkommen in Ordnung allen anderen das Spiel zu versauen, weil der feine Herr Goldkäufer nicht selber farmen will. Klasse! (Achtung - Sarkasmus!)


"Und außerdem können die Chinesen das Geld mehr gebrauchen als wir oder Blizzard." von Zork
- die Chinafarmer, die tatsächlich noch von Menschen gesteuert werden, dürften wohl so 20 Cent Stundenlohn bekommen. Du willst helfen? Geh spenden! Wenn ich so eine Heuchelei lese, wird mir übel. 
"Ich hab gold gekauft um den armen Chinesen zu helfen!" Widerlich....


----------



## Sathyros (12. April 2008)

ich kann seinen punkt sehr gut nachvollziehen (weil ich arbeite, nebenbei studiere und viel sport mache und dadurch in sachen wow auch auf dem zahnfleisch gehe) und da ich selber bisher NIE das gefühl hatte, dass mich goldkäufer im spiel benachteiligen, überlass ich die entscheidung jedem selbst.
gehackte accs gibts meist dort, wo die leute zu blöd sind, ein ordentliches pw zu setzen, oder ihren pc sauber zu halten oder selber einen levelservice o.ä. benutzt haben, wodurch ihre acc daten bekannt wurden.

irgendwo ziemlich am anfang kam ein guter vorschlag: blizzard sollte selber gold verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. holland hat auch kein problem mit gras dealern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (12. April 2008)

Naja in gewissem Sinne klingt deine "Lösung" plausibel, obwohl ich strikt gegen Levelservice und Goldkauf bin. Die Abneigung gegen den Levelservice begründe ich, wie viele meiner Vorredner, auch darin, dass man ja mit dem Leveln lernt den Char zu spielen. Bekommt man ihn mit 70 vorgesetzt steht man erstmal da und kann zusehen, bzw. ersteinmal immens Zeit investieren, bis man die Fähigkeiten richtig einzusetzen versteht. Dem Goldkauf bin ich abgeneigt, weil ich das Gefühl einfach mag mir selbst etwas erarbeitet zu haben (Ja richtig, ich habe nichts dagegen im Spiel zu arbeiten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! So habe ich die nett gemeinten Angebote von Freunden dankend abgelehnt mir Gold zu leihen, weil ich mir meinen zweiten Epicflugesel selber zusammensparen wollte.
Aber klar, jeder setzt sich selber Prioritäten im Spiel und wer lieber vorrangig in 70er Instanzen gehen will und sich um das Drumherum keine Sorgen machen will, der wird auch geduldet. Mehr nicht.
In gewissem Sinne kommt es den "ehrlichen Arbeitern" auch zu gute, weil so ihre erfarmten Sachen im AH auch weggehen, dennoch kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen Goldkäufer mit einer gewissen Distanz zu betrachten.

Weitere Defizite wurden ja auch schon genannt: so zum Beispiel die Accountsicherheit oder einfach die Gefahr der Accountbannung seitens Blizzard.

Gut, es mag sein das du dich in einer anderen Situation befindest und die von dir genannten Argumente sicherlich einleuchtend sind, vielleicht denke ich in geraumer Zeit, wenn ihc auch Kinder hab, anders darüber, doch bis dahin geht noch viel Wasser die Weser runter und ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung.

edith sagt:



MangoMelone schrieb:


> "Und außerdem können die Chinesen das Geld mehr gebrauchen als wir oder Blizzard." von Zork
> - die Chinafarmer, die tatsächlich noch von Menschen gesteuert werden, dürften wohl so 20 Cent Stundenlohn bekommen. *Du willst helfen? Geh spenden!* Wenn ich so eine Heuchelei lese, wird mir übel.
> "Ich hab gold gekauft um den armen Chinesen zu helfen!" Widerlich....




Möööööööööööp!

Weißt du was die Deutsche Regierung an Spendengeldern und Entwicklungshilfe nach China pumpt?!
Das ist schon nicht mehr normal! China ist eine Atommacht, will jetzt auch bemannte Raumfähren zum Mond schicken, sie richten die Olympischen Spiele aus und die Chinesische Billigindustrie mach Deutsche Arbeitsplätze kaputt. Und dann soll man spenden gehen?? Bitte denk du auch darüber nach was du schreibst -.- . 
Sorry, for offtopic.


So long...


Erital


----------



## grils (12. April 2008)

ich kann dazu nur dsagen wer es braucht wenn man sich selbst "betrügen " will kann man dies machen weil ich habhe einen 70er und epic fliegen und habe dieses ohne langes farmen erreicht . An dich es gibt viele asiatische spiele wo man items und andere ingame sachen kaufen kann. ich glaube wenn blizz das einführen sollte geht es in wow nurnoch darum wer das meiste Geld hat . man kann auch 5000G ohne farmen nur mit   ein paar stunden auftreiben . im ah billig kaufen und dann teuer verkaufen .ich erlebe es oft genugb das sich leute ihren cha bei lvl servicen gekaquft haben wie das ein jäger nicht weiß was man mit einer eisfalle macht


----------



## Jim Jakal (12. April 2008)

btw ist das erflogerlebniss nicht um einiges größer wenn man zB für das epic flugmount lange gefarmt hat??? der weg ist das ziel


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

Erital schrieb:


> Möööööööööööp!
> 
> Weißt du was die Deutsche Regierung an Spendengeldern und Entwicklungshilfe nach China pumpt?!
> Das ist schon nicht mehr normal! China ist eine Atommacht, will jetzt auch bemannte Raumfähren zum Mond schicken, sie richten die Olympischen Spiele aus und die Chinesische Billigindustrie mach Deutsche Arbeitsplätze kaputt. Und dann soll man spenden gehen??



Erstaunlich wie Du einen Satz nehmen , dich jeglichen Kontexts, obwohl du ihn mit zitiert hast, entledigen und dann noch sowas schreiben kannst... Naja, Thema verfehlt, setzen, 6! Aber ich erklär nochmal. Es geht nicht darum wo Deutschland spendet oder was China für eine Weltmacht ist. Erstmal ist vieles was Du geschrieben hast schlichtweg falsch, und zweitens hab ich nicht dazu aufgerufen, China zu spenden. Das Thema meines Posts war die Heuchelei, mit der behauptet wurde Gold kaufen sei okay, da ja die benachteiligten Chinafarmer so ein besseres Leben haben, in *diesem* Kontext, behauptete ich, es ist besser zu spenden (Wohin hab ich nicht mal gesagt... war ja auch nicht der springende Punkt).

Einfach traurig, dass ich sowas erklären muss....



Erital schrieb:


> Bitte denk du auch darüber nach was du schreibst -.- .



Tu ich, wenn du mir versprichst, darüber nachzudenken was du liest ...


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (12. April 2008)

"die Chinafarmer, die tatsächlich noch von Menschen gesteuert werden, dürften wohl so 20 Cent Stundenlohn bekommen. Du willst helfen? Geh spenden! Wenn ich so eine Heuchelei lese, wird mir übel."

Dann hast du wohl andere Quellen, ich hab schon öfter mit Chinafarmen inGame geredet, einer hat mir auch erzählt dass er um die 100€ pro Monat bekommt, is zwar n scheiß job, und viele wollen wieder aufhören, aber die meisten kommen aus der Schule und brauchen Geld um weiterzumachen. Vielleicht gibts da sowas wie gute Chefs/böse Chefs. Und wenn ich sehe wie sich Leute so aufführen und mir Heuchelei unterstellen, obwohl das gar nicht meine Absicht ist, wird mir übel. Wenn ich ein Einkommen von über 500€ im Monat hätte würde ich auch etwas davon spenden. Aber im moment bin ich in Ausbildung, und mir bleibt am Ende des Monats nicht viel über.


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

Zork schrieb:


> "die Chinafarmer, die tatsächlich noch von Menschen gesteuert werden, dürften wohl so 20 Cent Stundenlohn bekommen. Du willst helfen? Geh spenden! Wenn ich so eine Heuchelei lese, wird mir übel."
> 
> Dann hast du wohl andere Quellen, ich hab schon öfter mit Chinafarmen inGame geredet, einer hat mir auch erzählt dass er um die 100€ pro Monat bekommt, is zwar n scheiß job, und viele wollen wieder aufhören, aber die meisten kommen aus der Schule und brauchen Geld um weiterzumachen. Vielleicht gibts da sowas wie gute Chefs/böse Chefs. Und wenn ich sehe wie sich Leute so aufführen und mir Heuchelei unterstellen, obwohl das gar nicht meine Absicht ist, wird mir übel. Wenn ich ein Einkommen von über 500€ im Monat hätte würde ich auch etwas davon spenden. Aber im moment bin ich in Ausbildung, und mir bleibt am Ende des Monats nicht viel über.



Dann mach 30Cent/h draus,  is ja auch viel besser...  Und wie haste dich mit denen unterhalten? auf chinesisch? Englisch können die meisten nämlich nicht, was ich wiederum weiss, da ich auf GRund meines Nicknames (Zhang is ein sehr häufiger Name in China), und der Whispers die ich ständig von denen bekomme, weiss.  Und mensch, IHR SOLLT NICHT SPENDEN! Das war bloss ein stilistisches Mittel um die Sinnlosigkeit deiner Aussage zu unterstreichen...


----------



## Traviadan (12. April 2008)

Mahlzeit erstmal!

Also diese Disskusion ist wirklich super unterhaltsam   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich bis jetzt herausgelesen habe ist folgendes:

1. ungefair 75% aller Gamer (die hier gepostet haben) verteufeln das Geschäft mit lvl-Service, Ebay-Gold etc.

2. der Rest versteht die Beweggründe des Beitragsverfassers, würde aber nie, nie im Leben sowas machen

Nu mal eine Frage: Wie erklärt sich denn die Tatsache, dass unzählige Ebay-accounts, die mit diesen "Artikeln" handeln, 25.000 und mehr bewertungen haben. Nun gibt es scheinbar unzählige Gamer die genauso wie dieser Beitragsverfasser (Sry, hab deinen Namen vergessen) handeln.
Wenn er der einzige ist, der den Mut hat sich dazu "öffentlich" zu äussern, dann sollte man ihm gegenüber auch einen angemessenen Ton anschlagen.



Naja, für denjenigen, der sich für meine Meinung interessiert:

Mir ist´s wirklich egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fühl mich dadurch nicht gestört, und mein Spiel empfinde ich auch keineswegs übermäßig beeinflusst.

Ps: Wenn unsere ganze Schülerfraktion hier im Forum irgendwann in "Lohn und Brot" steht werden sich, meiner Meinung nach, sowieso die Meinungen ändern. Und alle Hardcore-Zocker werdens auch überleben das sich einige Leute auch mal was Gutes leisten können...


----------



## Trojaan (12. April 2008)

Es ist doch völlig unerheblich woher das Gold kommt. Es dreht sich doch um das Spiel welches wir alle spielen.
Wenn wir alle...jeder für sich seinen Spass am Spiel habe möchte, dann bietet ihm WOW ein Universum welches  er je nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack nutzen kann. Der Haken ist nur...er muss es auch aktiv tun.
Nur in der Ecke mit einer prall gefüllten Brieftasche zu stehen und dabei das tollste Equip zu tragen zeigt doch niemandem das man ein erfahrener Spieler ist. Darauf läuft es beim Goldkauf doch hinaus.
Was willst du mit einem Epicmount...um schneller von Punkt A nach B zu kommen...oder braucht man es noch zu anderen Zwecken ;-)
Was ist mit der teuren Rüssi die du dir gerade durch Chinagold gekauft hast....wozu ist sie wohl gut!?
Warum gibt es die Levelstufen 1 -70....bestimmt nicht um dich zu ärgern. Vielleicht möchte Blizzard dir etwas zeigen. Nur verstehen und die Augen aufmachen, mußt du schon selber.
Das ig angebotene Gold kommt aus illegalen Quellen oder aus umstrittenen Spielweisen die Blizzard nicht duldet. Nicht weil sie selbst daran kein Geld verdienen sondern weil es erheblich in die Spielmechanik...nämlich in das Wirtschaftssystem eingreift. Hinzu kommt das der erkennbare spielerische Wert eines Gegenstandes oder sogar von Dir selbst ...also deinem Char...von anderen nicht mehr eingeschätzt werden kann.
WOW ist ein Spiel. Wenn Du ein Spiel spielen willst, mußt du dich aktiv an ihm beteiligen. Wie bleibt dir überlassen. Möchtest du das nicht...weil dir das Spiel nicht gefällt...dann lasse es und suche nicht nach Möglichkeiten durch unfaires Verhalten anderen ihren Spielspass zu nehmen.
Allein das Argument...ich habe keine Zeit um Erfolgreich zu sein ....zählt nicht. Zeit ist relativ !!!
Wenn du keine Lust hast...Mobs zu legen...Quests zu erfüllen...sry...für deine Unlust zum Spielen kann Blizzard nichts.
Lasse dir gesagt sein....das dann Spiele mit großen Spieluniversen grundsätzlich für dich nicht in Frage kommen. In keinem solcher Spiele kommst du dann vorran...nirgends gibt es was umsonst..oder ohne eine spielerische Aktivität. Deswegen heißen sie nämlich Spiele...und nicht ...gib ma..hast ma...kannst ma kurz.
Zugegeben....WOW ist komplex und für Gelegenheitsspieler mit wenigen Onlinestunden die Woche eine harte Nuss. Nur es gibt doch noch viel mehr in WOW als nur den Erfolg...dein Spielspass hängt doch nicht nur vom Gold ab! Sollte ich mich hier doch irren...dann fangt doch mal an und organisiert euch. Sammelt Unterschriften...schreibt an Blizzard und plädiert für einen eigenständigen Server mit anderem Regelwerk.
Der Wunsch nach käuflichen Items, handelbaren Währungen,Erfahrungspunkten oder Boni auf LvL - up`s sind so alt wie es Onlinespiele gibt. Technisch war das noch nie ein Problem. Aber nur wenige haben es eingeführt....warum wohl. 
Wozu denn auch....das Gold liegt vor dir im Dreck...du mußt dich nur bücken um es aufzusammeln.
Du hast 25 quests offen und weißt nicht wo du den Mob suchen sollst!? Wieviele Foren....wieviele Suchmaschinen muß es im I- Net noch geben...die Seiten mit den Loc`s der Mobs inkl. Spieltaktik ploppen schneller auf als du abschreiben kannst
Wie einfach muß es euch ein Spiel eigentlich noch machen.
Sry für meinen bissigen Sarkassmus. Weder möchte ich verletzen noch persönlich anprangern. Die Basis für ein gemeinsamsames Miteinander hat uns Blizzard an die Hand gegeben...Die Spielregeln. Ich messe mich an ihnen und an denen die danach spielen...und nicht nach selbst zusammengesponnenen Verhaltensweisen weniger, nur weil sie ihrem persönlichen Ego am besten passen.
Aber für Leuts die Regelresistent sind und immer von sich in Anspruch nehmen das Regeln nur für die anderen gemacht werden, habe ich wenig Verständnis. Man kann über alles diskutieren und sicherlich auch einiges an WOW ändern...doch laßt uns das endweder gemeinsam Entscheiden oder von Blizzard regeln. Einzelne ungeduldige Mitspieler sollten die persönlichen Konsequenzen aus ihrem Unmut gegenüber WOW ziehen oder sich der Community anschliessen die dieses Spiel schon seit Jahren so erfolgreich macht.


----------



## Moerbinho (12. April 2008)

Ich kaufe auch Gold und spiele durchschnittlich 6 Stunden täglich, 7 Tage die Woche, 365 Tage im Jahr.
Ich habe ein gesundes RL, denke nicht, dass man mich vom optischen in ein Klischee vom typischen "WoW-Opfer" stecken kann.
Ich raide viel, sehr viel, ich habe viele Unkosten und seit BC release ungefähr 40k Gold gefarmt und habe kein Epic-Flugmount, da die effektive Spielzeit außerhalb der Raids sich auf 1-2 manchmal 3 Stunden täglich beschränkt.

Ich habe keine Zeit mir ständig, mühseelig und manchmal recht anstrengend, Gold zu farmen, dass ich im Endeffekt für Kleinigkeiten ausgebe.

Bin ich ein schlechter Mensch, wenn ich Gold kaufe? Ich habe alle Punkte miterlebt, sowohl World Guild Ranking Top 200, wie auch Arena als 2,3k Ratings noch übermenschlich waren.
Ich habe alle Punkte miterlebt, die man sich wünschen kann.

Ich kaufe auch Gold, aber bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch? Weil ich mir Luxus nur durch Geld gönnen kann?

gruß


----------



## RyniaUnda (12. April 2008)

Hallo Mosgui,

Ich kann deine Begründungen zwar nachvollziehen, aber deine Lösung ist naja ... ähm ...*kopfschütteln*. Selber hatte ich nur ein einziges Mal die Bekanntschafft mit Gold- und Levelservice gemacht, weil ich mir damals auf lvl 60 einerseits zum Testen und andererseits aus Goldemangel fürs Epic 500g gekauft habe. Heute würde ich nicht auf diese Idee kommen. Levelservice finde ich persönlich einfach scheiße. Warum erkläre ich noch und wie man/Blizzard es anders machen könnte.

Dein Vorschlag mit IG-Werbung, Radio, usw ist freundlich ausgedrückt absolut scheiße. WoW ist ein MMO*RP*G ... d.h. es geht um Rollenspiel und da will ich keine Cola-Werbung drin haben. Ich will in diese Welt eintauchen und nicht mit der wirklichen Welt in Berührung kommen (abgesehen vielleicht von den IG-Eastereggs in Bezug auf das RL).

Ich will auch nicht, dass Leute fürs Leveln, für Gold oder Items mit echtem Geld zahlen können sollen. Ich weiß, dass es Spiele gibt in denen das Normal ist und vom Hersteller so gewollt, aber habt ihr die Games schon mal gezockt? Die sind grotten langweilig und haben nur sehr wenig gute Ideen. du sagt du bist ein Casual-Gamer, der aber trotzdem sich verhalten und die Möglichkeiten eines HardCore-Gamers haben will. Sorry, aber das ist sinnlos. Seit Patch 2.3 ist Leveln eines Chars sauschnell geworden (man schafft es in 1,7 Tagen Played auf 70), weiters gehört Leveln zu diesem Spiel dazu, wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann bist du einfach falsch hier. Du meinst, dass du keine Lust hast immer und immer wieder die selben Quests zumachen. Hm, ich hab 3 70er (2 auf allianz) und hab bei diesen vielleicht in 10% der Fälle (meistens Instanzquests) bis 60 die selbe Q gemacht. Und wenn man Azeroth kennt und mag, dann wid man festellen, dass man meistens 4 Möglichkeiten hat um Quests fürs Leveln zufinden. Wenn man dann seinen 5ten Char macht, würde man theoretisch zu den selben Quests kommen. Ich gebe zu, dass die Scherbenwelt in diesem Punkt echt misslungen ist und man innerhalb einer Fraktion eigentlich sehr selten unterschiedliche Quests erlediegt. Aber dennoch habe ich das Leveln von 2 Allianzschars genossen.

Du sagt, du möchtest nicht im spiel arbeiten (farmen)? Dann muss ich dir nochmal sagen, dass das aber einer der entscheidenden Punkte in WoW ist. Wer arbeitet wird belohnt und das ist in jedem Spiel so. Klar man kann in Offline Spielen cheaten um voranzukommen, aber in einem MMO gehört es dazu, dass man sich Sachen erarbeitet und das zum Teil über Monate, wenn man wenig online ist. Aber hast du Lust zB in einem Online-shooter die ganze Zeit von jmd abgeschossen zu werden, weil er Aim-Bots verwendet? ich nicht, und genauso verhält es sich mit Goldkäufern. Die können zum Teil leichter in eine Raidgruppe kommen, weil sie mit paar Stunden Played auf 70 höllisch gutes Equip haben. Wenn sie dann auch noch spielen können fragt keiner mehr nach, aber ist das fair? Nein bzw nicht auf den normalen WoW-Servern. Ich will mir den Raidplatz ehrlich verdienen können. Ich habe selber schon beweisen müssen, dass ich nicht durch Equip glänze sondern durch können. Aber leider ist es nunmal so, dass viele nur aufs Equip schauen. Fair? Nein. Da kommen wir auch wieder zurück auf dein Levelservice. Ich kenne genug Leute, die einen gekauften/gelevelten 70er ihr eigen nennen. Die meisten davon verstehen ihre Chars aber kaum und die paar die ihn verstehen haben es auch nur daher geschafft weil, sie zB die selbe Klasse nochmal selbst angefangen haben zuleveln, damit sie die Elementaren Skills verstehen lernen. Es ist leider nunmal so, dass die wenigsten Leute einen 70er, den sie nicht selber gelevelt haben nicht spielen können. Das kann bei manchen Klassen zum Teil weniger auffallen, aber dafür bei Klassen die wichtige Rollen übernehmen müssen in Gruppen/Raidsituationen extrem auffallen.

Aber was kann man nun tun um Leute wie dich, wie mich (ich bin zwar recht viel online, aber sehe mich nicht als Hardcoregamer: 4/7 Tage 5-7 Stunden) und die wirklichen Hardcoregamer zubefriedigen?

*Lösung*

Weitere Servertypen einführen aber dafür, die bisherigen Servertypen verschärfter bewachen in Bezug auf Goldkauf/verkauf, Levelservice usw. Das würde bedeuten, dass man einen Server hinstellt in dem Leveln noc einfacher ist und/oder man sich direkt High-Levelchars kaufen kann (und das direkt von Blizzard). Diese Chars sind dann mit dem besten raren Equip ausgestattet, dass man bekommen kann. Weiters verkauft Blizz auf diesen Servern Gold selber (zB 1000g für 10 Euro). Sobald diese Server (welche natürlich in PvP und in PvE aber ohne RP vorhanden sind) wird allen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben auf diesen Server zu transferieren. ABER jetzt kommt der große Unterschied. Das PvE ist eindeutig härter (soll ja dennoch eine Herausforderung sein), d.h. Instanzen sind nur in heroischen Modus vorhanden und selbst die Mobs in der Offenen Welt sind eindeutig schwerer zubesiegen. Weiters darf man sich auf den PvE-"Hardcore-Speed"-Server pro Fraktion 10 Chars erstellen und kann dadurch jeder Zeit alle Klassen auf jeder Fraktionsseite spielen und sogesehen die unterschiedlichen Aspekte kennen lernen.


Aber wie schon erwähnt müssen die alten Server dafür viel stärker überwacht werden. Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf diese ganzen Goldfarmer, die Goldwerbung und die gelevelten Chars. Ich mag es meine Chars normal zuleveln (die Levelbeschleunigung im Classic finde ich persönlich scheiße), ich möchte mir die Sachen erarbeiten und selbst wenn es Ewigkeiten dauert zB mit einer Heilklasse das epische Fliegen zu erreichen, dann weiß ich dennoch, dass ich das geschafft habe.


----------



## Sercani (12. April 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> Sag deinem Acc schonmal byebye!


Was sollte Blizzard in diesem Forum suchen?
Und zum Topic: Wie gesagt es soll jeder seine eigene Meinung haben. Meine Meinung dazu: Vor einigen Wochen ist mir klar geworden das RL das schönste ist was es gibt.
Und zum wer arbeitet wird belohnt: Ich kann nur eins sagen: Wer klug ist farmt im AH.


----------



## Naphtalia (12. April 2008)

Es gibt sicher auch nen Kara/SSC/BT etc. Raid Service, so dass Du Dich noch nichtmal da anstrengen brauchst! ... Ich für meinen Teil merke relativ schnell, welche Einstellung einer zu Ingame Engagement vertritt, wenn ich ihn in der Grp habe. Dafür hab ich mich nicht angestrengt, die Quests etc. gemacht und Spielerfahrung gesammelt. Ich bin mit meinem Char gestorben und wieder aufgestanden, hab getötet, gearbeitet, gelebt, und fünf Tierbabys grossgezogen, von denen ich leider nur 3 behalten konnte, und eine 10köpfige WoW-Familie organisiert.

Ich kenne einen, der mal externe Goldhilfe in Anspruch genommen hat. Dem wurde dann mehrmals der Account gehackt und inzwischen hat er den Server gewechselt und ich weiss nicht, ob er das Problem damit beheben konnte. Ich kann nur sagen, selber schuld, er hätte auch erwischt und gesperrt werden können. Das war allerdings ein Jugendlicher, bei dem das Verantwortungsgefühl noch nicht so angewachsen war. Ich weiss nicht, ob man von Dir mehr in dieser Hinsicht erwarten könnte, aber denk mal drüber nach, ob es wirklich das richtige Game für Dich ist, wenn Du ausser Cheaten hier nicht viel machst.

Gruß

P.S.: Wer trotz hohem Ingame Engagement in Raids Gold zukaufen muss, sollte sich nach meiner Meinung überlegen, ob er nicht einen Incognito Farmchar erstellt und vielleicht zwei raidfreie Tage einbaut, in denen er ein paar andere Spieldetails erleben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

Traviadan schrieb:


> 1. ungefair 75% aller Gamer (die hier gepostet haben) verteufeln das Geschäft mit lvl-Service, Ebay-Gold etc.
> 
> 2. der Rest versteht die Beweggründe des Beitragsverfassers, würde aber nie, nie im Leben sowas machen
> 
> ...



Hmm vielleicht dadurch, das die Leute ide Gold kaufen sich wohl nicht auf Buffed rumtreiben, da sie wie vom Spiel, auch keine Ahnung von der Community haben...  Und ja, leider gibts viel zu viele von den Goldkäufer-*A.rschl.öchern*! (und dies ist der angemessene Ton) Genau, das ist das Problem.





Traviadan schrieb:


> Ps: Wenn unsere ganze Schülerfraktion hier im Forum irgendwann in "Lohn und Brot" steht werden sich, meiner Meinung nach, sowieso die Meinungen ändern. Und alle Hardcore-Zocker werdens auch überleben das sich einige Leute auch mal was Gutes leisten können...


siehe meinen Post oben: Klar, in dem Moment in dem jemand arbeiten geht, ist es natürlich vollkommen in Ordnung den anderen 9 Millionen Spieler das Spiel zu zerstören....





Moerbinho schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auch Gold und spiele durchschnittlich 6 Stunden täglich, 7 Tage die Woche, 365 Tage im Jahr.
> Ich habe ein gesundes RL, denke nicht, dass man mich vom optischen in ein Klischee vom typischen "WoW-Opfer" stecken kann.
> Ich raide viel, sehr viel, ich habe viele Unkosten und seit BC release ungefähr 40k Gold gefarmt und habe kein Epic-Flugmount, da die effektive Spielzeit außerhalb der Raids sich auf 1-2 manchmal 3 Stunden täglich beschränkt.
> 
> ...


Du bist amüsant.
Spielst 3 Stunden täglich, und hast keine Zeit selbst Gold zu farmen? Bzw. kannst damit nicht die Repkosten ausgleichen? Tja, learn to play... 
Ein schlechter Mensch bist du, weil du anderen das Spiel kaputt machst. Und obendrein ein sehr bedauernswerter, weil du glaubst,  es sei Luxus sich Wow-Gold kaufen zu können, wo doch der eigentliche Luxus darin liegt, Zeit zu haben, das man eben dies nicht muss...


----------



## Moerbinho (12. April 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass meine beiden Chars, welche den BT Content erleben dürfen, ich wohl überdurchschnittlich beherrsche.

Learn to play? Sorry, aber wer bist du damit du über meine fachliche Kompetenzen verfügen bzw. urteilen darfst? Na ja, niveau sieht von unten aus wie arroganz.

Hättest du mein Beitrag gelesen, hättest du mitbekommen, dass ich mind. 6 stunden täglich spiele. Nein, ich würde niemals Gold zum raiden kaufen, wäre es mir auch nicht Wert, da es für mich nur ein Spiel ist, indem ich Erfolg haben möchte und nicht irgendwelche imaginären Freundschaften pflegen, die auf virtuellen Charaktereigenschaften basieren.
Luxus ist es für mich, dass man sich Sachen gönnt, die einem was bedeuten, was dies nun im einzelnen bedeutet bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Ach, als Ergänzung noch zu erwähnen. Wieso zerstöre ich deinen Spielspaß? Weil ich besser bin wie du? Weil ich meine Klasse besser beherrsche, egal in welchen Belangen des Spiels? Weil es Leute gibt die besser sind wie du?

Du ziehst hier Behauptungen auf, dass ein Spieler 9 Millionen anderen Spielern den Spielspaß klaut. Glaube mir, wenn ich dir den Spielspaß klauen möchte, dann kann ich das ganz anders tun. 

But who cares? I'm a egobitch... and you, noname?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (12. April 2008)

Mangomelone du musst hier nicht jeden der nicht deine Meinung teilt anzumachen.
Schließlich sit es jedem seine eigene Entscheidung was er macht.
Und wenn dein Spielerlebnis so sehr beeinträchtigt wird rate ich dazu dass du in irgendeinem Minidorf rumstehst wo sich niemals ein Goldseller hinwagen wird oder dass du halt den handelschat verlässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg  
PS: mimimi die kaufen Gold bringt hier nicht viel - also lass es gleich
 (wenn dann poste deine Meinung höflich/informativ und nicht aggresiv/beleidigend)
Schliesslich gibt es Gründe fürs Gold kaufen , ich seh dass so: die Familie ist wesentlich wichtiger an als 5-6 Stunden Gold zu farmen - hätte ich eine Familie (Mann + Kinder) und würde WoW spielen würde ich das auch so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stemah (12. April 2008)

Ich hab nicht alle 19 seiten gelesen aber ich bin ziemlich angefressen über Ausagen wie ich hab Gold gekauft. Mir wurde mein Acc gehackt die Goldhändler haben von meinen Chars knapp 9000 G geholt, die ihr bekommen habt.  Für dieses Geld habe ich lange gearbeitet, meinen Freund hats 2 mal erwischt das Gold habt ihr auch bekommen.  Ihr habt die Frechheit euch hier zu outen, ich Fliege auch episch ich habs mir aber erspielt nicht wir
einfach von anderen Leuten klaun lassen.
Macht ihr das im RL auch?Ihr möchtet einen neuen Ferseher habt aber nicht das Geld dazu und keine Lust dafür zu Arbeiten, geht ihr dann zum Nachbarn und beglaut ihn oder lasst ihn Ausrauben um dann das Geld zu haben.

Ihr gehört gebannt auf Lebenszeit

Achja ich hab auch Familie, Arbeit,  Privatleben. Ich  hab 3 bis 4 Stunden 3-4 mal die Woche Zeit zum Spielen und ich habs auch geschafft. Also erzählt mir nichts von keine Zeit, es geht alles wenn man will


----------



## Moerbinho (13. April 2008)

Und darum liebe ich solche Threads...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theralk (13. April 2008)

-Edit-   ups^^  Nochma    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theralk (13. April 2008)

Hab auch net die ganzen 19 oder mehr Seiten gelesen. Finde jedoch, da dass Gold kaufen zum Größteil auf Kosten anderer geht, und Accountklau und Bots dadurch vermehrt in Erscheinung treten, es nicht fair und ok, diese Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen. Würde Blizz hingegen selber diese Dienste anbieten (dabei gehe ich davon aus, dass Blizz dann keine Accounts hacken würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), sähe dass schon ganz anders aus, weil ich es auch verstehen kann, wenn man Familie und Jobhat das man net die zeit hat. Kann mir vorstelen, wenn man um 70 zu werden, sagen wir mal beim ersten Char, an die 30 Tage Spielzeit braucht und nur 2 Stunden am Tag Zeit hat, es schneller Langweilig werden kann. Man bräuchte dann ja schon 360 tage um auf LvL 70 zu kommen.   
Ich denke, dass es da schon verständlich ist wenn Leute sich das Gold kaufen, oder nen ausgelevelten Char kaufen. Is schon ein Problem. Eine Lösung weiß ich net. Das jetztige kennen wir und wenn Blizz Gold und Chars verkaufen würde, würde sich auch ein arm/reich im Spiel deutlich bemerkbar machen. Nicht jeder der Arbeitet kann sich nämlich Gold kaufen.

Omg, es ist schon so spät, weiß garnet ob der Text irgend nen sinn macht. Und will net wissen wie oft ich mich im kreis gedreht hab 


Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (13. April 2008)

Ja was soll ich sagen der eine hat Zeit der andere eben nicht und jeder muss selber 
wissen was er macht und was er nicht macht. Zum Beispiel Bill Gates ist ein reicher
Mann und du willst es auch werden aber kannst es nicht weil du nicht weißt wie und
trotzdem bist du Glücklich, und bei WoW ist das genauso.

Der eine spielt sich alles selber hoch da er beruflich früh aus hat wie ich 
(Mo-Do 07:00-15:45|Fr 07:00-12:45)und der andere muss eben 10 Stunden am Tag 
arbeiten und teilt sich dann auch sein Wochenende mit seiner Familie was ich ABSOLUT
respektiere. Nicht jeder weiß das WoW nur ein Spiel ist und das find ich Persönlich schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Das ist halt meine Meinung zu dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Nurno (13. April 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Was mir grad einfällt..warum verkauft nicht einfach Blizzard selber Gold?
> Nen Euro billiger als die Goldverkäufer und Problem aus der Welt geschafft, und sie machen noch mehr Kohle?
> 
> Ich schreib mal ne Mail^^


Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist Blizz bereits an den Goldverkäufen beteiligt. 
Die können die tollsten Chatfilter haben, wo du nichtmal "armschiene" sagen kannst und alle "shit" etc. wörter gefiltert werden.
ABER:
einen Text der "bla bla gold ... www.goldspammer.com" enthält, können die nicht filtern ? 
Ich lach mich kaputt.... Alles Geschäft, 9 Mio. Spieler, wenn nur 500.000 Spieler davon für 50,-- Euro Gold kaufen... alles klar ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unforgotten (13. April 2008)

sich einen char leveln zu lassen finde ich am sinn eines spieles vorbeigedacht... gerade der aufbau eines neuen char macht doch spass... mit 70 dauer-ruf-farmen oder just-for-gold-spielchen langweilen doch recht schnell.

zum thema gold kaufen,  ich kann ich den goldkauf teilweise nachvollziehen...allerdings nicht um sich mit den epics auszurüsten (da sollte dann schon der spielspass vor dem angeber-ego stehen) sondern um das nervige goldfarmen für reit/flug-ausbildungen ein ende zu machen.

mal ehrlich... reiten, schnelles reiten, fliegen...usw.. ist nichts besonderes mehr und schon lange kein zeichen
mehr von spielerfahrung. 
hier wird nur von blizz  stundenlanges/tagelanges farmen und (ÜBERTEUERTER) ah-handel produziert 
... und nicht weil mit 40 oder 60 das spiel langsam zu ende geht und man noch ne weile beschäftigt sein soll.

mich persönlich langweilt dieser teil vom spiel enorm.. kann auch gut verstehen wenn sich jemand den weg zum reiten verkürzt. 
ich hab mir in der gilde auch schon gold geliehen um dann die rückzahlung mit quests zu erledigen ... dort macht es wieder spass etwas zu erledigen... aber doch bitte nicht um sich ein fortbewegungsmittel zu beschaffen damit man weiterspielen kann (scherbenwelt ohne flugmount? ohje unvorstellbar).

ich weis... spart euch flames... blizz wird die kosten nie senken - dennoch bleibt es meine meinung das 
wenn man an die reit/flugfertigkeit durch quests und nicht mit gold kommen würde, dann wäre der goldbedarf und damit der verkauf auch weniger.

ich denke blizz hat das goldkauf-problem selbst produziert... der kapitallismus und die markwirtschaft hat schon heftig einzug gehalten.

ich könnte mir für manche items/fähigkeiten auch gut quests vorstellen wie zb. reiten
quest: pferd finden, einfangen
quest: futter besorgen
quest: vertrauen gewinnen
quest: krankheit heilen
quest: freundschaft erringen
quest: reiten wird erlaubt

damit es nicht langweilig wird verschiedene aufgaben für unterschiedliche mounts/völker/klassen
... alles ohne gold, auch gut casual erreichbar durch spielspass und hat noch story-faktor.


----------



## Alcasim (13. April 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich hierzu nichts schreiben... Denn ich finde es auch mal gut das sich wer outet und nicht nur stumm dasitzt und sagt "ich hab mir alles erspielt, ich habe hart dafür gearbeitet usw"

Aber wenn ich sowas les wie "ich gehe bt ich bin soooo imba ich kann meinen Charakter soooo gut spielen" dann rofl...

Na schön, ich bin erst 14 und benutze mein Geld lieber anderweitig als noch mehr Geld in WoW zu investieren. Aber MangoMelone und die restlichen flamer haben schon recht... Es ist verdammt mies gegenüber den fair spielenden Leuten Gold zu kaufen oder den Charakter hochleveln zu lassen.. Denn während andere ihre Zeit dafür investieren endlich mal eine Klasse die ihnen gefällt auf 70 hochzuleveln bezahlst du mal ebend einen Chinafarmer und lässt ihn das für dich machen. Und sowas finde ich gegenüber den anderen Spielern echt nicht fair, einfach erbärmlich sowas. 

Ärgerst du dich eigentlich nicht über die Bots die stundenlang rumrennen und den gleichen Platz abfarmen? Genau solche Leute bezahlst du und genau wegen solchen Leuten wie dir haben es die fair spielenden Leute um einiges schwieriger an Geld zu gelangen. 

Sorry, aber wenn du zu faul bist dir Dinge zu erarbeiten dann ist WoW DEFINITIV das Falsche Spiel für dich.


----------



## Moerbinho (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

zur Erwähnung, es geht hier nicht ums leveln, ich persönlich verachte solche Leute. Es hat nichts mit Zeit zu tun, WoW macht auch vor 70 spaß, insofern kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.

Es geht hier einzig und allein ums Gold kaufen, bzw. das ich Gold gekauft habe und meine Position vertrete.
Ich muss dazugestehen, ich habe 1 mal Gold gekauft, geringer Betrag, bzw. mind. Betrag. 
Ich habe jetzt 2,5k Gold ausgegeben um meinen Warri s3 mace zu besorgen und schmiedekunst zu leveln.
Ich gebe, wie jetzt grad, gut und gerne pro Raidabend 80g fürs reppen aus, 80g für flasks und 20g (unter umständen) für buffmats, etc.
Macht 150-180g pro Raidabend, das sind bis zu 700g wöchentlich. Ich denke mal, dass ich mehr als genug Zeit im farmen investiert habe und investieren werde um zu raiden.

Ich finanziere bzw. habe mir keine epics finanziert. Es war schlicht und ergreifend Gold, dass ich damals für mein Epic-Flugmount ausgeben wollte, was dann gegen später, aufgrund von div. Besorgungen jetzt im Datennirvana von WoW verschwunden ist.

Flame me...


----------



## Ouna (14. April 2008)

Stemah schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht alle 19 seiten gelesen aber ich bin ziemlich angefressen über Ausagen wie ich hab Gold gekauft. Mir wurde mein Acc gehackt die Goldhändler haben von meinen Chars knapp 9000 G geholt, die ihr bekommen habt.


Wenn dir dein Account gehackt wurde, woher weißt du, dass es Goldhändler waren?
Wenn mir mein Account gehackt würde, dann käme ich wahrscheinlich NIE auf die Idee, es könnten die bösen "Chinesen" gewesen sein. Wieso auch, wenn ich nie mit denen was zu tun hatte?

Entweder wars einer deiner netten Freunde, ein schlechter PC Schutz oder vll doch der gute Goldhändler von nebenan...?



> meinen Freund hats 2 mal erwischt das Gold habt ihr auch bekommen.


Habt ihr ne Massenbestellung aufgegeben oder woher diese seltsamen Zufälle?


----------



## Mirek (14. April 2008)

Naja also bis jetzt hab ich mich zu diesem Thema nicht geäußert aber ich denke langsam wird es mal Zeit.


Im Grunde sollte es euch doch n scheissdreck Interessieren Ob sich irgendjemand Gold kauft, oder nicht.

90% all dieser Leute die das hier als so Fatal darstellen würden es doch am liebsten auch machen, wenn sie keine finanziellen Probleme o.Ä hätten.

Ich mein natürlich ist das nicht Sinn und Zweck des Spiels, aber jedem das seine.

Ich mach doch auch nicht direkt alle Leute hier dumm an, wenn sie zB ne übergewichtige Freundin haben, nur weil dies nicht dem normalfall entspricht.

Und sie verstoßen damit gegen die Regeln Blizzards... und?
Sonst könnt ihr auch immer so toll "Whine und minimi..." schreiben, aber findet ihr dann mal ein Thema bei dem man nicht ne halbe Gehirnzelle anstrengen muss flamed ihr drauf los o0

Jeder von euch verstößt täglich gegen irgendwelche Regeln, oder haltet ihr euch immer an Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen?
Da kommen auch nicht 500 Leute auf euch zugerannt und sagen "omG, nuub alta!!111 du hast den sinn des auto fahrens nich verstanden... sp0sst etc pp..."


Was ich im Endeffekt damit sagen will ist, dass jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann was er macht und wenn jemand hier etwas zu diesem Thema schreibt sollte man etwas schreiben was einen weiter bringt und nicht so ne sinnlose scheisse wie 90% aller Posts in diesem gesamten Forum.


In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Eisblut83 (14. April 2008)

Mirek schrieb:


> Naja also bis jetzt hab ich mich zu diesem Thema nicht geäußert aber ich denke langsam wird es mal Zeit.
> Im Grunde sollte es euch doch n scheissdreck Interessieren Ob sich irgendjemand Gold kauft, oder nicht.
> 
> 90% all dieser Leute die das hier als so Fatal darstellen würden es doch am liebsten auch machen, wenn sie keine finanziellen Probleme o.Ä hätten.
> ...




Sehe ich definitiv genauso.
Ich habe mir zwar noch nie gold gekauft, allerdings schonmal drüber nachgedacht. Aber ich will mir lieber alles "erarbeiten" im spiel. Wenn sich andere leute gold kaufenm. bitte schön. mir ist das ziemlich egal^^


----------



## famila (14. April 2008)

ich bezahle lieber 13 euro im monat ad das ich mit ingame werbung bombadiert werde o0 im minuten takt hässliche texturen an den wenden in og oder stendig iwelche system nachrichten im chat? nein danke....


----------



## Mirek (14. April 2008)

famila schrieb:


> ich bezahle lieber 13 euro im monat ad das ich mit ingame werbung bombadiert werde o0 im minuten takt hässliche texturen an den wenden in og oder stendig iwelche system nachrichten im chat? nein danke....




Tut mir Leid aber von diesem Beitrag hab ich jetzt echt 0 verstanden. o0

Ist jetzt weder Flame noch Böse gemeint, aber ich versteh' da echt nix


----------



## Dark Guardian (14. April 2008)

Gold zu kaufen ist nach wie vor scheiße und unfair.

Wie wäre es denn als alternative wenn ich mir nen netten MemHack für WoW schreibe der es mir gestattet die Stats meiner Items zu verändern? "Hab keine Zeit zum farmen", Memhack ist aber = Cheat, wenn beides aus "keine Zeit zum farmen" resultiert ist Goldkauf also auch = Cheat. Wenn Goldkauf wegen mangelnder Farmzeit/Lust moraliscgh nachsehbar wird, ist es der MemHack automatisch auch (beides versorgt den Spieler mit nicht selbst erspielten Mitteln, nur auf andere Art und Weise). Würde hier aber einer mit nem MemHaak auflaufen hätte das sogar wohl nen Bann bei Buffed zur Folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wer keine Zeit zum farmen hat, dürfte auch keine Zeit zum spielen haben, wer dennoch Zeit zum spielen hat betrügt durch Goldkauf*.


----------



## Mirek (14. April 2008)

Ist doch total Wayne.
Und selbst wenn jemand einen MemHack benutzt... na und ? 
Was interessiert dich das denn?
macht er dir dadurch das Leben schwerer? Nein!
Er wird schon irgendwie dafür geradestehen müssen, lass das mal Blizzards Sorge sein.
Mich kotzt es nur an, dass jeder seinen Senf dazu geben muss, obwohl sie das Thema gar nicht betreffen.

Das ist eine Sache zwischen dem Goldkäufer und Blizzard, andere haben sich da gar nicht einzumischen, weil sie davon keinen Schaden nehmen

Oder bezeichnet ihr das als "schaden", wenn jemand durch geringeren Aufwand besseres Equip hat? o0

Ihr regt euch darüber auf, während die betroffene Person sich darüber kaputtlacht. :>


----------



## Stemah (14. April 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Wenn dir dein Account gehackt wurde, woher weißt du, dass es Goldhändler waren?
> Wenn mir mein Account gehackt würde, dann käme ich wahrscheinlich NIE auf die Idee, es könnten die bösen "Chinesen" gewesen sein. Wieso auch, wenn ich nie mit denen was zu tun hatte?
> 
> Entweder wars einer deiner netten Freunde, ein schlechter PC Schutz oder vll doch der gute Goldhändler von nebenan...?
> Habt ihr ne Massenbestellung aufgegeben oder woher diese seltsamen Zufälle?



Da sieht man daß du keinen schimmer hast es sind hauptsächlich osteuropäer die Accs Hacken dieses"erwirtschaftete" Gold wird dann an diversen Goldhändler im I-net verkauft. Ausserdem hat das nichts mit Pc Schutz zutun. Diverse Schutzprogramme sind für professionele Hacker ein leichtes zu umgehn mit Programmen (keylocker). Ich persönlich ändere mein Passwort und Email addi täglich. Farmbots so wie es früher gab, gibts nicht mehr bzw. nicht mehr oft. Goldhändler stehlen sich ihr Gold von den Accs und veräusern dieses auch mit den gehackten  Accs weil es mit den Probeaccs nicht mehr geht. 
Woher ich das weis ? ganz einfach es kam vor 2 Wochen ca. ne doku auf Ntv wo sie es gezeigt haben wie sie es machen. Es gibt keinen wirklichen Schutz dagegen daß sie dich erwischen.
Also bevor man solche Aussagen trifft sollte man sich infomieren,  es sind nicht mehr nur die Chinessen.

Achja du willst wissen wie sie auf dich kommen? Du hast Addons richtig? Du bist in WoW Foren? bingo!!


----------



## Maruh (14. April 2008)

Ich erwirtschafte am Tag um die 1,2k Gold. (Arygos)

Das ziehe ich 5 Tage die Woche durch. Zeit für normales Spielen, Instanzen, etc. bleibt mir durchaus.

Das macht am Freitag abend: 5 x 1,2k Gold. Sprich 6.000 Gold.


Dies erreiche ich durch Dailys, Kürchnern, Bergbau,Bufffoodmarktbeherrschung, Bufffoodsupport für grössere Gilden/Raids und anderen "unkonventionelle Dienstleistungen".

Ich mache dieses Spiel nicht kaputt.

Ich habe 6k Gold pro Woche.

Dies hat nach Goldsellermarktwert (ich les es grade im IF-chat) einen "Echtwert" von 78 Euro.
(1k Gold geht grad für 13 Euro laut Spambots).



Fall A:


Ich sehe einen kleinen armen Nub in IF. Er hat keine Gilde, er macht sich das spiel sehr schwer. Ich SCHENKE ihm nun 3k Gold.

Jetzt bin ich ein toller Held, man zollt mir Lob und Respekt.


Fazit: Ein Newbie hat 3000 Gold aus dem Nichts plötzlich bekommen. Das Gold wurde legal erwirtschaftet, Das Gold macht die Spielwirtschaft in keinster Weise kaputt.




Fall B:

Ich sehe einen Raidspieler wie Moerbinho. Er hat immense Ausgaben, er ist mir sehr oft auch hilfsbereit aufgefallen, er flamed nicht und posiert auch nicht auf dem IF Briefkasten.
Aber er braucht Gold.
Er ist sogar bereit, mir 50 Euronen für meine 6k zu geben.

Er bekommt die 6k Gold, ich bekommen 50 Euronen von ihm.


Jetzt bin ich und der Raidspieler der schlimmste Abschaum nach einem Diktator von vor 60 Jahren. WIr zerstören mutmasslich Spielspass anderer und sollten uns in Grund und Boden schämen. 

Fazit: Ein anderer Spieler, erfolgreich im Contetnt, hat 6000 Gold aus dem Nichts bekommen. Das Gold wurde legal erwirtschaftet, Das Gold macht die Spielwirtschaft in keinster Weise kaputt.

Ausserdem wurde der "Echtwert" der 6k von den "bösen chinabotfarmern" von heimischer ordentlicher Arbeit unterboten (das klingt nach fauler ausrede, aber vom Standpunkt der "kinderarbeitsförderung" her absolut korrekt) und dem IF-botspam der Preis kaputtgemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mehr sag ich jetzt mal nicht. aber es dürfte klar sein, worauf ich anspielen will: Es sind dieselben 6k Gold. nur die 50 Euro machen aus einem "Helden" einen "hundsgemeinen Drecksack".
Ein wenig eigenartig, findet ihr nicht? Und von "accounthacking" und "Spielspassvernichtung" ist da keine spur.


====
edith meint: ich solle mal meine tastatur waschen, haufenweise tippfehler dank verklebtem Status^^


----------



## Grivok (14. April 2008)

@maruh:

du beachtest bei der ganzen sache eines nicht:
das gold, dass in WOW verkauft wird stammt nicht nur von chinesen sondern auch von deutschen spielern
oder was glaubst du, was mit den gehackten accounts passiert?


----------



## Casaloki (14. April 2008)

Stemah schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht alle 19 seiten gelesen aber ich bin ziemlich angefressen über Ausagen wie ich hab Gold gekauft. Mir wurde mein Acc gehackt die Goldhändler haben von meinen Chars knapp 9000 G geholt, die ihr bekommen habt.  Für dieses Geld habe ich lange gearbeitet, meinen Freund hats 2 mal erwischt das Gold habt ihr auch bekommen.  Ihr habt die Frechheit euch hier zu outen, ich Fliege auch episch ich habs mir aber erspielt nicht wir
> einfach von anderen Leuten klaun lassen.
> Macht ihr das im RL auch?Ihr möchtet einen neuen Ferseher habt aber nicht das Geld dazu und keine Lust dafür zu Arbeiten, geht ihr dann zum Nachbarn und beglaut ihn oder lasst ihn Ausrauben um dann das Geld zu haben.
> 
> ...



/sign

Das ist das wirklich ärgerliche an der Sache. Du erkaufst Dir mit den Accounts der anderen Spieler, denen so etwas oben passiert ist, Deinen Spielspass. Das ist das einzige Argument, was ich hier wirklich für mich gelten lasse und warum ich kein Gold kaufe. (Mir sind ehrlicher Weise die Chinesen relativ schnuppe, die das Gold in irgendwelchen Erdhöhlen oder Hinterhöfen erfarmen, müssen ja auch von was leben.) Wie würdest Du Dich fühlen, wenn Du Jahre in Deinen Charakter gesteckt hast und er ist plötzlich gehäckt und leergeräumt, vielleicht gar nicht mehr spielbar? Ehrlich, ich finde es auch ziemlich provokant von Dir, hier einen auf: "Ach die Umstände treiben mich dazu", zu machen und den anderen Spielern, die Du um die Früchte Ihres Spielspasses bringst, dies um die Ohren zu hauen. Herzlichen dank, maan, aber wenn Du im Spiel schon so selbstsüchtig bist, würde ich Dich im RL nicht gerne kennen. Hättest lieber still weiter in Deinem Kämmerlein hocken sollen, aber vielleicht setzt ja mit unseren Antworten ein Erkenntnisprozess ein.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stemah (14. April 2008)

Maruh schrieb:


> Ich erwirtschafte am Tag um die 1,2k Gold. (Arygos)
> 
> Das ziehe ich 5 Tage die Woche durch. Zeit für normales Spielen, Instanzen, etc. bleibt mir durchaus.
> 
> ...


 Ich hab auch nichts dagegen hätt ich 6000g und mir würde jemand reales Geld zahlen sage ich danke und denk mir mein Teil. Aber... das schlimme ist das daß Gold von Händlern von gehackten Acc ist und das ist das schlimme an der sache.


----------



## Ouna (14. April 2008)

Soso, ich habe keinen Schimmer, deswegen benutze ich für jede "Art" ein anderes Passwort, eins für Foren, eins für Emails, eins für WoW. Und zufällig isses auch nich der Name meines Haustiers/Freunds/etc. 

Dass du deine Emailaddi täglich änderst, halte ich für übertrieben, aber ich frage mich doch, wie kommt der Keylogger auf meinen PC? Weil ich mich auf ominösen Seiten rumtreibe, irgendnen Mist downloade? Sicher nicht. Ich benutze Addons von glaubhaften Herstellern, ich lese WoW Foren (aber nur von Arbeit aus), sicher. Da mein Username und das PW hier sicher NICHT meinem Ingame/Accountnamen entspricht, ist es mir sowas von wayne - und eine extra Emailaddresse für Forenanmeldebestätigungen habe ich auch. Also, was nützen diese Informationen dem Hacker, hm?
Und btw, wenn du nen Keylogger auf deinem PC hast, kannst du auch 1000 mal am Tag deine Passwörter wechseln. Es geht darum, dass zu verhindern, wenn er drauf ist, ists zu spät, also erzähl mir nix von "das hat nichts mit PC Schutz zu tun".


----------



## dejaspeed (14. April 2008)

@ Maruh Gold verschenken ist eine Sache mit gold zu Handeln (sprich gegen echtes geld) eine andere, denn das währe ja auch laut ABG untersagt.

Somit wäre zumindestens die negative Reaktion anderer erklärt zudem erzählt es sich herum und immer mehr wispers kommen auf dich zu, und wir wissen beide wo es endet ist es ja immerhin Arygos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maruh (14. April 2008)

@Grivok:

ich rede ja auch nicht von den botsellern, ich rede von mir. Ich rede von mir, meinen 6k Gold die woche und davon, das ich dieses Gold genauso gut verkaufen "könnte" wie die botseller. 

Bewiesenermaßen sogar mit herkunft, ohne dem ganzen accounthackkram etc. ausserdem kann man mir in diesem unseren lande wesentlich leichter ans "wirtschaftliche" leder als an leute aus dem ausland.

ich rede einzig und allein davon, das der ganze Flame gegen Goldkauf genauso gross wäre, wenn besagtes Gold NICHT durch acchacking und solche spirenzchen herkommen würde.


Denn:  Hier wird grundsätzlich verallgemeinert, das "gekauftes Gold 100prozentig immer von gehackten accounts stammt".

Springt ihr alle kreischend aus dem Fenster, wenn ich jetzt tatsächlich meine "ordentlich 6k verdienten Gold" unter Chinapreis verhöcker? Nur weil ich dann diese 100%sicherheit über den haufen werf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




====

@dejaspeed:

natürlich ist es in den AGB verboten. Ich denke aber, darum dreht sich die Debatte hier aber auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ic will nochmal rein vom Wirtschaftsstandpunkt aus verdeutlichen:

6K Gold zu VERSCHENKEN oder 6 K Gold gegen 50 Euro zu TAUSCHEN hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Spielwirtschaft. In beiden Fällen Wird Spieler A den Spieler B anhandeln, oben 6k Gold reinschreiben und auf "handeln" drücken. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


und das "kaufbare Gold" muss nicht immer 100% von acchacking stammen. Das kann ich (dann bin ich zwar meinen acc los) ganz schnell beweisen, indem ich mich tatsächlich mal zu den botspammern dazustelle und meine 6k/woche anbiete....für 5 Euro oder so^^ xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (14. April 2008)

bin voll Berufstätig und habe Familie - WOW ist ein tolles Hobby für mich - logg ein - kann absschalten. Mache das in Maßen aber regelmässig (5/7 Tagen für ca. 2-4 Stunden) und das seit Release.

kurze Frage wie kommst du darauf das du ein Casual Spieler bist, bei deiner Tagesspielzeit?
Grüsse


----------



## Hühü1 (14. April 2008)

Erklär mir mal als erstes was euronen sind ^^ hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe mal du meinst jetzt nicht die mehrzahl von "euro" euro´s`eurore?^^ euronen?^^hrrrr
Ahja wieviele stunden am tag hängst den vor wow  und farmst ?
Aber glaub das die inflation auf deinen server weit fortgeschritten ist sprich 1.2 k gold hört sich viel an  aber der wahre wert ist viel geringer.

Das problem ist die inflation durch die  bots/chinafarmer das gold wird weniger wert.
D.h. ein stack teufelsblüten kostet am anfang  20 g und weil immer mehr leute  immer mehr geld haben (was normal ist aber durch bots usw. auf die spitze getrieben wird) kostet das stack  jetzt 35 g.

Alles wird teurer  klar eine inflation gibts immer  aber bots/chinafarmer beeinflussen diese sehr negativ und nicht wenig. Da es leider sehr viele leute gibt die solch einen service in anspruch nehmen.

Aber wenn soll man sauer sein das er kein bock hat stunden lang zu farmen sich um mobs zu kloppen  weil bestimmte spot´s einfach überfarmt sind von bot´s chinafarmern  oder spielern die jeden tag 1.2k gold machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kleiner spaß).
Spieler die nicht so viel zeit haben  werden frustrierter weil es noch länger dauert das zu farmen was sie brauchen um zu raiden.. aber hey ich bin mir sicher spieler die den ganzen tag lang farmen  um es im ah zu verkaufen geben gerne was ab gegen einen durch inflation nicht geringen preis ab.
Was nun hab nicht viel zeit mag raiden aber hab nicht genug zeit zum farmen ... hm ah  naja muss ich wohl gold kaufen ........ -.-

Teufelskreis tztztztztztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber naja das ist das spiel design  von Blizzard  manche encounter fressen unmengen an tränken  buff food usw.
Da kann man ja froh sein das es bots china farmer und spieler gibt die nur farmen und den spielern die es nicht gefarmt bekommen wegen zeit gründen  im ah anbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hm dann wird die cummunity  wohl gespalten in die goldkäufer massen farmer  und die anderen die nicht genug zeit haben  und hinter herhincken eine 2 klassen gesellschaft ....

Ps:danke für den ausdruck Euronen also euro´s fand ich schon köstlich aber das  schlägt ja alles ^^


----------



## Grivok (14. April 2008)

@maruh
die meisten stoert an dem goldkauf nicht das goldkaufen an sich, wenn du genau liest
mir z.B. ist der erfolg anderer scheiss egal, ich will nur spass haben
aber wenn andere geschaedigt werden damit ich meinen spass habe, hoert es auf
wenn du das beduerfnis hast gold zu verkaufen gegen geld, dann tu das...
waere mir egal...
wuerde mich aber interessieren wie du das machen willst
als privatperson schaetze ich das sehr viel schwerer ein, da du an den falschen geraten koenntest, bzw. das ja erstmal publik machen muesstest

edith:
und das nicht 100% durch acc-hacks sind ist klar
aber was willst du machen beim goldkauf?
nen genauen herkunftsnachweis geben lassen, ueber welche kanaele das geld zu dir gelangt und wo es her kommt?


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (14. April 2008)

"Ich hab nicht alle 19 seiten gelesen aber ich bin ziemlich angefressen über Ausagen wie ich hab Gold gekauft. Mir wurde mein Acc gehackt die Goldhändler haben von meinen Chars knapp 9000 G geholt, die ihr bekommen habt. Für dieses Geld habe ich lange gearbeitet, meinen Freund hats 2 mal erwischt das Gold habt ihr auch bekommen. Ihr habt die Frechheit euch hier zu outen, ich Fliege auch episch ich habs mir aber erspielt nicht wir
einfach von anderen Leuten klaun lassen.
Macht ihr das im RL auch?Ihr möchtet einen neuen Ferseher habt aber nicht das Geld dazu und keine Lust dafür zu Arbeiten, geht ihr dann zum Nachbarn und beglaut ihn oder lasst ihn Ausrauben um dann das Geld zu haben.

Ihr gehört gebannt auf Lebenszeit

Achja ich hab auch Familie, Arbeit, Privatleben. Ich hab 3 bis 4 Stunden 3-4 mal die Woche Zeit zum Spielen und ich habs auch geschafft. Also erzählt mir nichts von keine Zeit, es geht alles wenn man will"

Dreh mal nicht so ab. Accounts werden nicht durch die bösen Chinafarmer gehackt, sonst müssten die nicht farmen. Sicher gibt es vlt ein paar Chinesen, aber im Verhältnis zu anderen Ländern bestimmt nicht mehr oder weniger die Accounts stehlen. Accountdiebe gibts überall. Da sind zum einen die, die sich mit Hilfe von Keyloggern auf ungenügend geschützten Rechnern die Passwörter beschaffen und die "Scammer" die in IF rumstehn und dich verarschen wollen "Lass ma Acc tausch machen" (Und da die in deiner Sprache mit dir reden, sind die wohl vom meistens vom eigenen Land). Man trägt für seinen Acc auch selbst etwas Verantwortung, sollte generell seinen PC immer schützen und einfach NIEMALS seine Acc Daten weitergeben. Accountdiebe sind wirklich der letzte Dreck... wenn ich mir überlege wie teuer/wertvoll der Account für manche Leute (Schüler und so) ist, da sie kein gescheites Einkommen haben und die einfach Rücksichtslos beklaut werden... is schon scheiße. Aber Chinesen oder Goldkäufer, können nichts dafür dass es solche gewissenlose Leute gibt.

Außerdem kann man das nicht mit Fernsehr klauen vergleichen, WoW Gold zahlt man mit richtigem Geld, das ist eher wie wenn man sich Fernsehgeräte kauft und unter denen ungewollt auch Hehlerware dabei sein kann. Aber ich vermute dass 95% des Goldes das verkauft wird erfarmt ist.


----------



## Maruh (14. April 2008)

@HüHü: 

doch, Euronen sind Euro^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf Arygos ist Gold...naja...keine ahnung, ich spiel nur auf arygos, hab keine vergleichswerte^^.
Dazu sei halt gesagt, das ich meine Zimmerwand mit etlichen Daten, Tabellen und berechnungen zugekleistert habe. als kaufmännischer Assistent wertet man halt echt alles aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da kennst du dann natrülich die "nischen" und damit sind dann auch 1,2 k drinnen. Muss dazu aber auch sagen, das dafür 5 70er chars herhalten müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ich sollt ne wirtschaftssimulation spielen, ich weiss -_-´^^)

Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich im AH (also von der wirtschaftszeit), richtiges "farmen" kommt bei mir durch die schon erwähnten Bufffoodsupports zustande. 

Ihr müsst auch bedenken: Wenn bots den Markt künstlich verteuern und damit das Gold entwerten, weil der Bedarf dennoch weiter vorhanden ist, macht man Gold nicht dadurch, das man sich an diesen fahrenden Zug dranhängt, sondern in dem man die daraus entstehenden Probleme für die Kundschaft/Käufer sieht und eben dies als geldquelle benutzt.

Ich habe Stammkunden, herausgefiltert durch beobachtungen im AH-markt, denen verkauf ich mein Buffood zum fixpreis..seid 3 monaten. D.h. während der Marktpreis zwar weiter anschwillt dank bots und pseudo-marktbeherrscher, werde ich meine ware weiterhin 100% ohne risiko zum festpreis los. Damit hab ich feste einnahmen. Natürlich gehn mir damit einige % Gewinn verloren, die ich im AH "hätte mehr machen können", aber da besteht ja auch das Risiko, das ich es eben NICHT loswerd, weil unterboten werde. Dazu noch die AH-Kosten beim reinstellen. Ich treibe also mit meiner Wirtschaft den Preis nicht in die Höhe, sondern fixiere sie an einem Punkt, wo Käufer drauf aufbauen können. Durch diese fixpreise kommt auch genug neukundschaft hinzu, spricht sich ja in den gilden herum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn: Wozu braucht man in WoW schon Gold? Reppkosten, Bufffood, Tränke, Rezepte, Materialien für verbesserungen (verzaub).
Das sind aber Sachen, dei farmbar sind, wenn mir der Preis im AH net passt. Und zumeist macht man das eh. Ich hab also keinerlei "Gewinnerhöhungsdruck". 


so, genug gefaselt^^ geht ja hier net um Geldmachmethoden^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@Grivok:
du hast natürlich recht, das nicht alle hier das so sehen, das Gold kaufen/verkaufen gleich Todsünde ist, in Verbindung mit dem besagten Accounthacking ist es freilich ein grosses Problem. 
Umsetzbar ist "faires goldsellen" sicherlich. Hat natürlich enorm viel auch mit Vertrauen, gutem Leumund etc. zu tun.
Ich will mir aber keinen Kopp darum machen, ob und wie das am besten sinnvoll wäre, ich will bloss sagen: "lasst das Schubladendenken sein", das machen die Politiker schon mit uns...und da schimpfen wir ja auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith ruft noch hinterher: 

klar, warum keinen herkunftsnachweis geben? ist doch gar keine grosse sache. Meine Trades werden eh als Datensätze in einer separaten DB geführt, die 20 sekunden zeit hab ich auch. Gibt halt Leute, die lieben es, die Spielmechanik aufs dfetail zu bechnen und andere wiederum lieben es, die wirtschaft detailliert auszuklabustern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (14. April 2008)

Maruh schrieb:


> Mehr sag ich jetzt mal nicht, aber es dürfte klar sein, worauf ich anspielen will: Es sind dieselben 6k Gold. nur die 50 Euro machen aus einem "Helden" einen "hundsgemeinen Drecksack".
> Ein wenig eigenartig, findet ihr nicht? Und von "accounthacking" und "Spielspassvernichtung" ist da keine spur.



Ok wenn du wirklich meinst dass 1 "Chinafarmer" in der Woche nur 6k Gold verkauft, solltest du spaßeshalber wirklich mal bei Eb.. und diversen anderen Seiten vorbei schauen auf denen Gold angeboten wird.
Da stinkst du mit deinen mikrigen 6k Gold aber reichlich ab.

Soviel zum Goldkauf, jetzt das Powerlvling:

Es beschwert sich Jeder, und ich meine wirklich Jeder, über Jäger die nicht spielen können.
Dann finde ich hier diesen Thread und erwarte eigentlich dass der Ersteller in der Luft zerrissen wird, aber was lese ich?
Leute denen es nichts ausmacht dass da wer zugibt seinen Lvl nicht alleine erspielt zu haben, er somit nicht 70 Lvl Zeit hatte seinen Char voll auszureitzen, etwas über die Schussrotation zu lernen und die Aggro seines Tieres zu beherrschen oder sie gar einschätzen zu können.
Man kann auch sagen, er beherrscht weder seine Klasse noch sein Pet.

Klar ich beziehe es auf Jäger, aber so ist es auch mit nem Krieger der nicht weiß was er macht, nem Heiler der keine Ahnung vom heilen hat und und und.

Ich freue mich wie einig sich diese Community über ihre eigene Meinung ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Es ist wohl jedem klar geworden wie ich zum Goldkauf, Powerlvling und der gleichen stehe und ja ich habe seine Edit's gelesen und weiß dass es ein Scherz war.

In diesem Sinne

die Lupi


Eine Edit:
Es ist ja schön für dich  @MARUH, dass du dir dein Fachwissen in WoW zu nutze machen kannst, aber denkst du bitte auch an die anderen 9 Millionen und ein paar zerdrückte Spieler, die nicht die Wirtschaft in WoW aufs kleinste kalkulieren und aufschlüsseln wollen. Iss nett, danke.


----------



## Alcasim (14. April 2008)

Mirek schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es nur an, dass jeder seinen Senf dazu geben muss, obwohl sie das Thema gar nicht betreffen.
> 
> Das ist eine Sache zwischen dem Goldkäufer und Blizzard, andere haben sich da gar nicht einzumischen, weil sie davon keinen Schaden nehmen




Du hast kein Plan, überleg dir zuerst mal was du schreibst...

Warum sollte es uns nicht betreffen? Denkst du uns stört die Goldwerbung nicht? Also mich stört sie sehr, darum geht mich das Thema genauso an wie jemanden der bereits Gold gekauft hat.

Also erzähl keinen Mist von wegen "Wir nehmen keinen Schaden" oder "Es geht Euch nichts an"... Kannst auch gerne meinen anderen Beitrag nochmals lesen, schreibe jetzt nicht nochmals alles nieder.


----------



## Moerbinho (14. April 2008)

Maruh erhält meine vollste Unterstützung, auf 20 Seiten kommen eine Hand voll sachlich korrekter Beiträge, seiner gehört dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (14. April 2008)

@maruh

Hrhr also euronen geil musste grad selbst beim gassi gehen mit meinen hunde köstlich lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nicht böse gemeint aber das ist einfachd er hammer ^^ noch nie gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ein muss ich sagen es  wird immer wieder geben die an einer wirthschafts simulation ihren spaß haben  und sich drauf konzentrieren  aber das sind halt die wenigstens und das ist doch auch ok.

ich persönlich hab das AH so oft gemieden wie ich konnte was ich brauchte mir erfarmt oder getauscht...

alle reden hier über das problem von bots/chinafarmern/ lvlservice/gold seller hm diese probleme sind recht gross in wow .... aber das problem wird jedes mmo haben.....

das problem wurde ja schon tot gelabbert und bei vielen kammen emotionen hoch die ähm naja nicht grad freundlicher natur sind.

aber evtl sollte man die ursache unter die lupe nehmen ..
25 man raids wo jeder an die 20 heiltränke braucht die mana klassen noch manapots dann buff food und andere gegenstände die einen buff geben.....
Warum braucht man davon soviel ? einfach weil es viele  Bosse sehr erleichtert oder für manche erst dann möglich macht sie zu legen 
und jetzt malm angenommen man raidet 3 mal die woche was da gebraucht wird an kräutern futter usw für jeden ist enorm .... warum ? naja wenn ich so durch die gegen hüpfe kräuter sammel und zu falschen zeit unterwegs bin finde ich kaum was  weil zu viele leute es gleichzeitig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ich hab einfach pech und finde schon zum 10 mal nur ein teufelsgrass im nen kraut....

und jetzt muss ich dran denken es gibt gilden raid´s die 4-6 mal die woche raiden .....
und pot´s buff food usw ist pflicht für die instanzen nicht umsonst heist es in vielen raids wer nicht mitbringt fliegt raus und einer von der warte liste rückt nach........
Hm ok als spieler mit wenig zeit was mach ich dann? hmm evtl gold kaufen und mir die sachen im ah besorgen damit ich immer mitkann? 
Naja wer nicht oft dabei ist bekommt halt nicht so viel dkp usw das wird jeder kennen....

Dieses probelm hat sich blizz selbst gemacht warum machen sie es so schwer  die nötigen  sachen zu farmen ?
Würde es helfen mehr kräuter irgendwo hin zu schmeissen?
Die drop rate erhöhen von items wie z.b. mana/feuer partikeln usw?(dieauch für viele  buff tränke nötig sind)
Rep kosten senken damit man nicht pro raid 25 gold zahlen muss das dann 3 mal die woche 75g?

Würde das die items zu sehr entwerten? aber im gegensatz das farmen für den raid verkürzen und den spielern mehr zeit für andere sachen geben ?
Und was ist mit der inflation ? strickt sich blizzard da nicht selbst nen strick raus indem sie immer mehr daily quests gibt?

Wo liegt eurer meinung nach die ursache  für das "übel" und wie könnte man den entgegen wirken?


----------



## Mirek (14. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Du hast kein Plan, überleg dir zuerst mal was du schreibst...
> 
> Warum sollte es uns nicht betreffen? Denkst du uns stört die Goldwerbung nicht? Also mich stört sie sehr, darum geht mich das Thema genauso an wie jemanden der bereits Gold gekauft hat.
> 
> Also erzähl keinen Mist von wegen "Wir nehmen keinen Schaden" oder "Es geht Euch nichts an"... Kannst auch gerne meinen anderen Beitrag nochmals lesen, schreibe jetzt nicht nochmals alles nieder.




Was hat die Goldwerbung denn damit zu tun?

Wenn jemand entschlossen ist Gold zu kaufen, dann tut er es, ob Werbung oder nicht!

Mich kotzt die Werbung für irgendwelche unbrauchbaren Produkte im TV auch an, soll ich jetzt auch n "minimi Thread" aufmachen o0 und alle verabscheuen, die diese Produkte kaufen? -.-'


----------



## kescho (14. April 2008)

und schon wieder sage ich ES IS EIN VIDIOSPIEL UND KEIN WETTRÜSTEN
wo bleibt der spass wenn man sich leveln lässt oda gold kauft dann stehste am ende da und ein lowleveler fragt dich was und du weißt es nich weil du selbst nie auf den level gespielt hast peinlich peinlich wa


----------



## Mirek (14. April 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> und schon wieder sage ich ES IS EIN VIDIOSPIEL UND KEIN WETTRÜSTEN
> wo bleibt der spass wenn man sich leveln lässt oda gold kauft dann stehste am ende da und ein lowleveler fragt dich was und du weißt es nich weil du selbst nie auf den level gespielt hast peinlich peinlich wa




Eben es ist ein Spiel, also musste dich auch nicht Aufregen, wenn du mal einen 70er begegnest, der keine Ahnung hat! Wieso auch? IST DOCH NUR EIN SPIEL!

Aber rumwhinen wenn irgendein Trottel Gold kauft! Da ist der Spaß dann vorbei. Ist doch seine Sache was der mit seinem Geld macht!


----------



## Hühü1 (14. April 2008)

@kescho

Falsch es ist ein wettrüsten im einen spiel.....
wer nicht uptodate ist fliegt raus ...
Bewirb dich mal bei nem raid was wird erwartet  erfahrung und ein bestimmtes equip  und natürlich andere sachen die den charackter angehen ahja das wichtigste was vonden meisten erwartet wird ist ZEIT und das jeder sich auf den raid vorbereitet 

Mit anderen worten willst du raiden musst du dafür  arbeiten und farmen....


----------



## airace (14. April 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Zeit hast, hast du keine Zeit.
> 
> Und beim Kararaid hast du nachher aufeinmal Zeit oder wie?
> Entweder man spielt selber oder lässt es - meine Meinung...
> ...



genau das mein ich auch ich mein wenn du wie du sagts arbeitest machst du bei deienen job auch nicht immer die schönnen sachen frei nach den motto zuerst die arbeit dan das vergnügen...


----------



## Moerbinho (14. April 2008)

Zuerst die Satzzeichen, dann den Button "Antwort hinzufügen" drücken.
Musste mich schon sehr bemühen um zu verstehen was du meinst.

Aber die einen, der Anti-Partei, sagen es soll ein Spiel bleiben, du vergleichst es mit Arbeit.
Widersprüche überall!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orodben (14. April 2008)

Raiden ist teuer. Das wird niemand bezweifeln. Ich müsste für ein Fläschen des blendenden Lichts aktuell 75g bezahlen, ich brauche zwei pro Abend, vier Tage die Woche - schon sind 600g weg - nur für Flasks.

Aber es gibt ja Male der Illidari. Basiliskenbrocken farme ich in der halben Stunde zwischen Invite und Raidstart, da kommt mehr als genug zusammen. Reppen müssen wir nicht soviel, wir wipen in einer ID nicht mehr als vier mal - außer wir versuchen uns an einem neuen Boss, dann wird's natürlich mehr.

Mit den Daylies kann man sich ganz gut über Wasser halten.

Wenn das nicht reicht, kann man sich immer noch mit den anderen Raidmembern absprechen - es sind immer ein paar Leute dabei, die einem aushelfen können.

Wenn man eine größere Investition vor hat, wie das epische Flugmount, ist das auch machbar. Wenn man Zeit hat, einfach bissl farmen, und die Preise im AH beobachten. Ich habe immer, wenn ich in Orgila die Tagesquests gemacht habe, noch eine Runde gedreht um Erz zu suchen, und im Norden ein paar Ele's für Feuerpartikel umgehauen. Das Erz sondieren (lassen), die Steine schleifen (lassen) und verkaufen, einfach drauf schaun, wo man gut verdienen kann. Das Urfeuer genauso.

Rezepte kann man oft für 150 - 200g kaufen (Handelschannel), und dann für 300 bis 600g wieder verkaufen. Wenn man sich noch die Zeit nimmt, ein, zwei Daylies extra zu machen, kriegt man das Geld schnell zusammen.

Ich bin nicht arbeitslos und spiele auch nicht jeden Tag, habe aber außer dem Hippogryph von jeder kaufbaren Flugtiersorte eins - und den auch nur nicht, weil er mir nicht gefällt. Ich habe halt 4 Monate für den Drachen gebraucht, weil ich zu faul war mich da richtig reinzuhängen.

Wozu also die Chinesen bemühen?

Ich halte absolut nichts von der Goldkauferei.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (14. April 2008)

Naja, versteh auch nicht warum Leute wegen den gepowerlevelten Chars rumheulen, is doch die Sache der Leute die dafür Geld ausgeben. Wenn ich ein 70er sehe der keine Ahnung vom Spiel hat bekommt er die entsprechende Kritik, und damit hat sich das. Man könnte ja auch NPCs einführen die mit in die Instanzen kommen^^ Mit denen hätte man nicht die Probleme. Es sind eben menschliche Spieler, ein paar davon nehmen das Spiel sehr ernst, andere eher nicht. 

Das mit dem Inflationkram wird auch viel zu ernst genommen, das ist nur ein Spiel, wenn jemand sagt "omg, alles wird teurer wegen den Chinafarmern" dann ist nur weil er einen Sündenbock sucht, da er kein Bock hat entsprechend Gold zu farmen. Mag sein dass generell die Sachen im AH teurer wurden, aber es ist auch immer einfacher Gold zu farmen, durch dailies kann man in 1,2 Stunden 100 Gold machen, und noch viel mehr wenn man als lvl 70 char in der Scherbenwelt questet.


----------



## Stemah (14. April 2008)

Ich hab nach dem ich gehackt wurde rechner platt gemacht neuen Acc angelegt den alten char rüber tranferiert.
Davor hatte ich Firerwalls, Schutzprogramme gegen diese Keylogger usw mag sein daß es die falschen waren, aber was ich sagen will niemand ist sicher von denen wenn sie dich wollen dann bekommen sie dich. Wer glaubt 95% des Goldes was verkauft wird kommt von Chinafarmer irrt gewaltig. Es sind diese Hacker die das Gold herbekommen, ist auch rentabler als stundenlang Teenager in dunklen Zimmer farmen zu lassen.


----------



## Blibb (14. April 2008)

Also ich finde es echt erbärmlich... Naja wenn du Kinderarbeit gerne unterstützt, dann mach so weiter... Für dein Gold werden in Asien nicht selten Straßenkinder dazu gezwungen mehr als 12 Stunden am Tag zu zocken und immer die gleichen Viecher zu kloppen... Das sollte sich mal jeder Goldkäufer vor Augen halten... Es sind nicht immer nur Bots die da farmen...
Wer mir das net glaubt: Erst schlau machen dann flamen... ^^
Selbst wenn es "nur" Bots wären... Ich käme mir nicht nur vor wie ein Betrüger wenn ich Gold kaufen würde oder einen Levelservice in Anspruch nehmen würde, sondern auch wie ein Unmensch...


----------



## Strickjacke (14. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung sind Leute wie DU das letzte und die WOW Community kann gerne auf Leute wie EUCH verzichten!!!

Läßt DU deine Kinder auch vom Nachbarn machen? Weil der mehr Zeit hat??

Ich finde DEINE ANSCHAUUNG von WOW erbärmlich.

WOW ist ein Spiel und wer es nicht verkraften kann dass andere Spieler mehr Items /Zeit / Gold haben,
der ist hier definitiv NICHT richtig!!

Spiel besser TETRIS oder MAHJONG oder auch SUPER MARIO das passt vielleicht besser zu deinem SPIELSTIL

CHEATEN SUCKS !!


DU TRAUST DICH JA NICHT MAL MIT DEINEM RICHTIGEN BUFFED ACCOUT ZU POSTEN DU Bxxn (editiert)!!!


----------



## Casaloki (14. April 2008)

Blibb schrieb:


> Für dein Gold werden in Asien nicht selten Straßenkinder dazu gezwungen mehr als 12 Stunden am Tag zu zocken und immer die gleichen Viecher zu kloppen...



Das ist wirklich absurd: In China werden Kinder dazu gezwungen, 12 Stunden WoW zu zocken. Bei uns machen sie das freiwillig und für umme.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scofield-junior (14. April 2008)

Casaloki schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich absurd: In China werden Kinder dazu gezwungen, 12 Stunden WoW zu zocken. Bei uns machen sie das freiwillig und für umme.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klingt jetzt hart aber die Familien dieser Kinder könnten ohne dieses Einkommen nicht überleben
aber das sind andere probleme

btt: Ich finds überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn jemand Gold kauft. Hab noch nie eine Auswirkung erlebt, und das mit dem Preise sínken, wirtschaft von wow geht kaputt usw. ist meiner meinung völliger Schwachsinn.
Ob einer, der sich seine twinks lvln lässt nun 1 oder 6 70er hat merkst du ja eh nicht. Ist ja nicht so, dass man jemandem schadet wenn man sich sein lang ersehntes epic reittmount endlich kaufen kann. Ob das nun durch Chinafarmergold geschieht ist doch wurscht. 

Es ist ja nicht ein richtiges cheaten, im sinne von cs und co.  In diesen games ( ich kenn die cheats ja nicht daher einfach irgendwas erfunden ) wirst du unbesiegbar oder kannst an auf normalem wege unerreichbare orte usw. aber bei wow ist der von chinafarmern gelevelte 70er char ja nicht besser als andere.

Ich selbst werde mir garantiert niemals Gold kaufen oder cahrs lvln lassen. Einfach weil mir das Geld zu schade ist. Lieber ne neue Gitarre.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2008)

Kann mich dem Großteil der Leute hier nur anschließen.

Eigentlich muss man ja gar nicht viel erklären:

*-> Goldkauf und Levelservice ist verboten
*
Ergo ist das was du tust nicht nur moralisch verwerflich sondern schlichtweg nicht erlaubt. Jede Diskussion ist somit müßig ^^

Kannst froh sein dass dein Account nicht schon gebannt wurde.

Gruß


PS: Deine Familien-Begründung ist nachvollziehbar, *aber *siehe oben... jede Diskussion erübrigt sich. Ich raube auch nicht mal eben ne Bank aus, weil ich Geld brauche. Verboten ist verboten...


----------



## Larandera (14. April 2008)

hm, wäre WoW nicht so Item/farm lastig und in richtung eSport entwickelt worden, wäre vill nun alles anders.

gehen wir mal zum beispiel nach HdrO.

Dort kann man entspannt alles selber crafte,mit dem selbst gecrafteten Sachen auch toll raiden gehen. natürlich gibt es zur Zeit noch weniger Raid-Instanzen,aber HdrO baut auf einem System auf,dass nur für jedes Spiel gut wäre. Man sollte eine Gemeinschaft gründen,und keine CS-Roxxors hochzüchten,nur um massig Kohle zu machen.
Warhammer wird auch in Richtung HdrO gehen. Da es eig nicht möglich ist,alleine in Warhammer etwas zu machen(siehe Keeps,Schlachtzuginstanzen wie zb Hauptstädte etc) werden dort die Goldverkäufer arm darstehen. Denn,wer kauft sich Gold,wenn er in kurzer Zeit und mit normalen Equip weit kommt? Für Anstrengungen sogar wirklich toll belohnt wird? Also,ich werde in War kein Gold kaufen müssen,und das denke ich wird keiner machen müssen.

WoW ist einfach alt,leider zum eSport hingeraten und nun haben die WoW-Gold-Seller eine große und leichtzu berechende Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja,ich hab aufgehört,und warte nun auf WAR.
Ich hoff ja einfach mal,und aus den Entwicklerchats kommen gute Antworten und werden auch gute Fragen gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Kein whine,einfach nur meine Meinung und der Grund warum in WoW Gold-Seller existieren.


----------



## Solvâr (14. April 2008)

Ja kommt schon jungs... goldkaufen und powerlvling ist verboten!! aber regeln sind da um sie zu brechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... ABER wenn mal darüber nachdenkt --------------> die chinafarmer bekommen pro 100g CA. 2 EURO!!....das is so hammer wenig... sowas DARF man nciht unterstützen !


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (15. April 2008)

Hier wird zuviel spekuliert. Ohne feste Zahlen und Fakten aus sicheren Quellen sind alle Diskussionen hier einfach nur sinnlos. Egal ob jetzt für oder gegen den Goldkauf.


----------



## Sinlow (15. April 2008)

Warum sollte lvl service verboten sein? Ist doch mein Bier ob ich mir helfen lasse, oder wem ich mein account/PW gebe.
Demnach müsste es ja auch verboten sein sich vo nem kumpel durch ne inst ziehen zu lassen, ist ja auch ein lvl sevice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

> Warum sollte lvl service verboten sein? Ist doch mein Bier ob ich mir helfen lasse, oder wem ich mein account/PW gebe.
> Demnach müsste es ja auch verboten sein sich vo nem kumpel durch ne inst ziehen zu lassen, ist ja auch ein lvl sevice



LVL Service ist nicht im Sinne von Helfen verboten, sondern im Sinne des Accountsharings.


----------



## Orodben (15. April 2008)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Warum sollte lvl service verboten sein? Ist doch mein Bier ob ich mir helfen lasse, oder wem ich mein account/PW gebe.
> Demnach müsste es ja auch verboten sein sich vo nem kumpel durch ne inst ziehen zu lassen, ist ja auch ein lvl sevice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, das siehst du falsch. Die Nutzungsbestimmungen verbieten dir, einen Account von mehreren Personen zu nutzen. Wenn du leveln lässt, ist das böse.

Wenn ein deutlich höherleveliger Charakter dich durch Instanzen zieht, wirst du durch deutlich weniger ep "bestraft", aber das ist gestattet.

Ist also nicht dein Bier, sondern schlicht eine Accountgefährdung.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

> PS: Deine Familien-Begründung ist nachvollziehbar, aber siehe oben... jede Diskussion erübrigt sich. Ich raube auch nicht mal eben ne Bank aus, weil ich Geld brauche. Verboten ist verboten...



??? Das Beispiel passt sowas von gar nicht. Wenn du verboten meinst .. wie klauen etc.. dann lies bitte den Thread "Erklärung der AGBS" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## hunter2701 (15. April 2008)

also ich unterstütze den TE.
Wer Familie und richtige Arbeit hat, der hat wenig zeit und wenn irgendeiner Gold kaufen will, dann los.

Viel schlimmer finde ich die, die meinen WoW = Arbeit, man Leute ihr leidet doch unter realitätsverlust!!
WoW soll spaß machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten. Arbeiten tue ich Tagsüber und WoW als Arbeit zu 
bezeichen, das tut weh!!!

Aussagen wie: Ich muss dafür hart Arbeiten....  oh man, ohne Kommentar. Die die wirklich Arbeiten gehen, 
werden über solche Kommentare nur lachen und damit wird man bestätigt, Goldkaufen ist i.O.!
Begründung: Um sich das Gold kaufen zu können, muss man wirklich Arbeiten gehen!!!!!!


----------



## Grivok (15. April 2008)

wenn man aussagen zu einem thread trifft, bitte den ganzen thread lesen
es geht schon lange nicht mehr um arbeit oder nicht
sondern um die frage woher das gold kommt, dass man kauft

wenn du dir nen Porsche kaufen willst, ihn dir aber nicht leisten kannst und an der ecke bietet dir einer einen an fuer 500 Euro.
kaufst du den dann? schliesslich willst du ja einen. und durch die familie kannst du ihn dir ja nicht leisten


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

> wenn du dir nen Porsche kaufen willst, ihn dir aber nicht leisten kannst und an der ecke bietet dir einer einen an fuer 500 Euro.



Das Beispiel ist perfekt. Ich persönlich würde das auch nicht kaufen, da wiederum ein großes Risiko dabei ist. Andere wiederum kaufen es. Genau das gleiche wie bei WoW.

Wer meint, er müsse das Risiko eingehen, kann von mir aus die AGBs mißachten. Allerdings sollte er es nicht als Unfair ansehen, wenn er gebannt wird oder von der Community gemeldet wird.


----------



## Grivok (15. April 2008)

naja RL-vergleiche hinken zwar eigentlich meist, aber dem konnte ich nicht widerstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spineshank (15. April 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle beiträge durch gelesen und deswegen wird es leicht möglich sein das ich einen meiner vorposter wiederhole aber ich kann nur sagen:

Was is das denn für ne begründung fürs gold kaufen???

HALLO? Ich raffs noch immer nicht wo da der spaß am spielen bleibt. wenn ich mir nen char hochlvln lass kann ich doch gleich nen account bei ebay kaufen.

Da hatt man dann aber noch nie das gefühl gehabt, dass man hatt wenn man sein erstes epic in den händen hält und dafür alles mögliche in die wege geleitet hat, dass gefühl wenn man sein erstes mount sofort mit 40 kaufen konnte und das gefühl wenn man nach gold farmt um dann schluss endlich das epic mount zu reiten und das ganze ohne gold zu kaufen sondern sich ingame hart zusammen gefarmt zu haben.

Das sind meilensteine im spiel die man einfach erleben muss. egal mit welchem oder dem wievieltem char.

Ich spiele schurke und hexenmeister. eine freundin von mir auch.

wenn ich aber mal aus langeweile mit ihrem account spielen will vergeht mir nach wenigen minuten die lust da ich die knöpfe nicht da hab wo ich will und da sie mit ihrem wl höher ist als ich hatt sie auch attaken die ich nicht mal kenne....

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:
Wer hatte von euch noch nie ein grinsen auf dem gesicht wenn er gerade beim lehrer nen "IMBA" skill gelernt hatte den er zuvor noch nicht kannte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

daher bin ich gegen das lvln und gegen goldfarmen sowieso denn es zerstört meiner meinung nach das spiel.

als ich noch mit meinem hunter spielte (gott hab ihn seelig) kosteten 500g 40 - 55 Euro! Wenn man da mal 100 g hatte war man der König der Welt! Wo sind die guten alten zeiten hin wo ein epic im AH 50g kostete das man heute um 200 - 600g kaufen kann (je nach realm)

Leute die ihren char hoch lvln lassen sind dann zu 98%iger sicherheit genau die leute in ner ini grp die auf die frage "Setzt du SS bitte auf den Heiler?" antworten "Geht nicht, hab Kochen net geskillt"

euer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (15. April 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> HALLO? Ich raffs noch immer nicht wo da der spaß am spielen bleibt. wenn ich mir nen char hochlvln lass kann ich doch gleich nen account bei ebay kaufen.



relativ simpel die antwort.

jeder legt spaß anders aus.

dem einem reicht ein char um spaß zu haben, der andere zieht 10 chars hoch, weil er spaß am lvln hat.

der eine hat spaß am farmen, der andere nicht.

spaß ist rein subjectiv.


----------



## Grimmrog (15. April 2008)

Ist eben Kosten-Nutzenfaktor, letzte ingamewerbung meinte 21€ für 1000g (und da gibta glaub ich billigere) und wer es eben schafft, die 21€ mit 3h Arbeit zu verdienen, der hat doch da weitaus höheren Nutzen, ich will mals ehen, wie einer in 3h ingamezeit 1000g macht, das kann keine Sau erfarmen. 
Fazit: Goldkauf ist einfahc solange attraktiv, solange der Kosten-Nutzenfaktor stimmt.
ich denke auch, daß WoW einige einnahmequellen weniger hätte, wenn sie Goldkauf komplett unterbinden würdne, weniger chinafarmer die Ihren account bezahlen, und weniger Spieler, weil die ja gebannt werden müssten.
Angearscht sidn eh nur dei Spieler, die kein geld un keine zeit haben, denn die von euch so oft genannte Hatz 4 Frakktion, könnte an der Inflation igame ja auch massig verdinen. also wär es echt am Sinnvollsten, blizzard verkauft sein Gold selbst, 15€ für 1000g und zack wären sie noch viel reicher, aber naja, was solls, ist eben nicht so. Klar, blizzard unternimmt etwas gegen Goldfarmer, aber das ist in meinen Augen eher schein als Sein.

Nur der casual wird Kohle kaufen,d er dauerzocker kann sichs ja selbst erfarmen, warum sollte er noch mehr geld dafür ausgeben?

warum gibts im buffed portal kein Eurozeichen?


----------



## Ronas (15. April 2008)

Ganz Ehrlich: Das einzige was mich an Goldverkäufern richtig stört ist das gespamme in den hauptstädten.

Wenn der dreifache familienvater sich ab und an gold kauft weil er in der woche arbeiten muss und nur am wochenende ein wenig zur entspannung spielen kann,ist das ethisch meiner meinung nach nicht verwerflich...


MfG Ronas


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. April 2008)

Maruh schrieb:


> Ich erwirtschafte am Tag um die 1,2k Gold. (Arygos)
> 
> Das ziehe ich 5 Tage die Woche durch. Zeit für normales Spielen, Instanzen, etc. bleibt mir durchaus.
> 
> ...



Zum einen macht es die Begründung wie sich manche Goldkäufer rausreden. Aber um dein Fallbeispiel anzusprechen:

DU erspielst dir dein Gold, schon richtig. Du kannst damit machen was du willst, auch richtig. Bloß überleg mal du wärst nicht derjenige mit dem dicken Gold sondern der Noob, der sieht wie andere sich ihr Gold kaufen und du kannst das eben nicht.

In deinem Fall mit dem Noob bist du einfach nur hilfsbereit (ergo der Held) im Fall mit dem Raidspieler bereicherst du dich selbst am Spielcontent (= Abschaum). 

Mal ein RL Vergleich. Person A (arm) und Person B (reich) suchen nach einem Arbeitsplatz. Person A hat bessere Qualifikationen aber der Papa von Person B schiebt dem potenziellen Arbeitgeber beidem 10000€ in den Hintern damit er doch Person B einstellt anstatt Person A. Bestechung? Unfair? Joah schon. Aber was macht das denn? Der Arbeitgeber kann doch selbst entscheiden wie unfair und moralisch verwerflich sein Handeln ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Arbeitgeber kann mit seinem freien Arbeitsplatz genauso wie du mit deinem Gold machen was er will. Würde er Person B den Arbeitsplatz trotz schlechterer Qualifikationen geben wäre er von dir genannter Held. Lässt er sich dafür bezahlen ist er ein A****loch. 

Das ist das moralische Verständniss unserer Gesellschaft. Ein WoW Goldkauf mit Bestechung zu vergleichen ist wohl etwas happig. Aber für ein und die selbe Leistung einmal Geld zu verlangen und ein anderes Mal nicht (wie in deinen Fällen beschrieben) macht im Fall wo das Geld fließt aus einem potenziellen Helden in der Tat den letzten Abschaum.


----------



## hunter2701 (15. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn du dir nen Porsche kaufen willst, ihn dir aber nicht leisten kannst und an der ecke bietet dir einer einen an fuer 500 Euro.
> kaufst du den dann? schliesslich willst du ja einen. und durch die familie kannst du ihn dir ja nicht leisten



naja, nicht ganz richtig, ich kann ihn mir leisten,weil ich arbeiten gehe, ich habe nur keine zeit ihn zu fahren, da ich familie habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so wird ein schuh daraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (15. April 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> naja, nicht ganz richtig, ich kann ihn mir leisten,weil ich arbeiten gehe, ich habe nur keine zeit ihn zu fahren, da ich familie habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn du dir neben einem familientauglichen auto noch einen porsch trotz familie leisten kannst hast meinen respekt
dann tippe ich mal auf managergehalt....
und wenn du eh keine zeit hast ihn zu fahren...warum dann besitzen...
(im falle des TE: wenn ich eh keine zeit habe wow zu spielen, warum muss ich dann gold kaufen um die besten items zu haben, die man kaufen kann?)


----------



## hunter2701 (15. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn du dir neben einem familientauglichen auto noch einen porsch trotz familie leisten kannst hast meinen respekt
> dann tippe ich mal auf managergehalt....
> und wenn du eh keine zeit hast ihn zu fahren...warum dann besitzen...
> (im falle des TE: wenn ich eh keine zeit habe wow zu spielen, warum muss ich dann gold kaufen um die besten items zu haben, die man kaufen kann?)



du kennst du das alte lied...

haben, besitzen, macht ausüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu kommt auch noch prestige,  was bei wow ganz ganz stark ausgeprägt ist.

man schaue sich nur die ganzen darsteller in ihren t6 anzügen an, die vor der bank oder dem ah rumlungern (posen).


----------



## Grivok (15. April 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> du kennst du das alte lied...
> 
> haben, besitzen, macht ausüben
> 
> ...




noch nie aufgefallen
ich spiele um spass zu haben...deswegen raide ich nicht mehr
und ich sehe chars vorm ah nur in den 5 minuten die ich mit meinem bankchar onkline bin


----------



## Turican (15. April 2008)

Wer Gold kauft

- zerstört die Preise und den Spielspaß der echten Spieler
- ist verantwortlich für Spam Bots
- und wirft sein Geld für Waren weg die keinen Wert besitzen

gute Leistung

Wer Gold kauft ist eher früher als später weg,weil man sich für Gold keinen Spaß kaufen kann.


----------



## Strickjacke (15. April 2008)

Wär besser du investierst die Euros für einen Familien Ausflug ins Disneyland!

Da haben deine Kinder auch was davon, anstatt einen egoistischen Dad daheim vorm PC rumgammeln zu sehen. 

Egoistisch, ja ich maße mir an DICH egoistisch zu nennen ganz einfach, welcher Erwachsene Mensch wirft für so nen Kack das Geld aus dem Fenster.
Was hastn von dem Gold rofl. Mit Wotlk wird einem das G wieder so richtig in die Taschen spriessen.

Ich levle derzeit wieder mal nen Twink und ICH kann mich nicht über Goldmangel beklagen, 
wenn man schön seine Q macht, sprudelt das nur so rein.
Man muss ja nicht teure Epics für Low lvl Items ausgeben ist auch sinnlos, denn wer seinen Char beherrscht spielt ihn auch in Grün hoch.

Geh doch ins Casino mit deinen Euros da kannst DU richtig Kohle scheffeln, vorausgesetzt Du loost nicht ab wie vermutlich im Game.

Denn nur Looser kaufen Gold und lassen Fremd-Leveln sei mal gesagt.

Eines sei mal vorweg gesagt in ne Top Gilde kommst DU sicher nicht rein.
Weil da muss man mehr drauf haben als ein paar lila Items und ein schnelles Mount.
Da muss man nämlich SPIELEN können und den Char aus dem FF beherrschen.

Ich wünsch Dir noch viel spass mit deinem TEUER ERKAUFTEN GOLD und deinen CHINA CHARS.
Ich denke den wirst Du aber bald verlieren weil wer CHEATET bescheisst sich nur selber.


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

@Strickjacke
Seh es doch mal so, wenn sich jemand Gold kauft, kann er mehr Zeit für seine Familie aufwenden, hat doch auch etwas. Nur weil jemand Geld für Gold ausgibt muss die Familie doch noch lange nicht hungern, oder kennst Du die Kontostände aller Goldkäufer? Wofür man sein Geld ausgibt ist jedem selbst überlassen, selbst wenn es jemand auf die Straße wirft, hat niemand das Recht darüber zu urteilen, schon gar nicht auf so hochnäsige Art. Ich schreibe dir ja auch nicht vor, welche Konfitüre du kaufen darfst und welche nicht. Je heftiger der Umgangston wird, desto eher kommt mir dabei immer nur ein Wort in den Sinn, Neid. Nicht direkt auf den Goldkäufer, sondern allgemeiner Sozialneid auf Leute, die sich etwas leisten können, was man sich nicht leisten muss. Das ist natürlich frustierend, wenn man sehen muss, wie sich jemand etwas kaufen kann und man das Geld selbst viel besser für andere Dinge gebrauchen könnte, daher redet man sich dann halt Sachen ein, damit man sich ein wenig überlegen fühlt, nicht wahr!? Fühlst du dich jetzt völlig missverstanden und ungerecht behandelt? Pech, guck dir deinen Beitrag an, wer mit wilden Behauptungen um sich wirft, muss auch ebenso einstecken könne.


----------



## Zerleena (15. April 2008)

naja was Strickjacke meint ist, (was ich auch meine) derjenige der Gold auf diese Weise beschafft oder sich von anderen hochleveln lässt wird es sicher früher wegwerfen das Game als jemand der sich alles erspielt hat. Ich kotz auch immer wenn ich dran denk, das mal wieder Zeit zum Farmen ist weil nix da oder so. Aber man freut sich doch über jedes selbst erspielte Kupferstück. Und Blizzard hat es schon so geplant dass fast jeder Casual Player auch an sein Gold kommt. Nicht soviel wie der der genug Zeit für 5-10 Daily q hat aber es kommt auch Gold in die Kasse. Man muss es doch so sehn, man bezahlt 13 Euro für das Spiel selber das macht p.a. 156 Euro und für fast 160 Euro lass ich andere für mein Geld spielen wofür ich nochmal so von 50-100 Euro rechnen kann? das ist irgendwo rausgeworfenes Geld. Und selbst wenn man es hier nicht postet, es vergeht einem doch eh von selbst die Lust am Spiel. Wie schon gesagt, Spaß kann man nicht kaufen, Skill auch nicht und wenn man trotz level 70 mal übertrieben gesagt an Hogger scheitert wäre das doch frustrierend. WEnn ich in nem Offlinespiel cheate ist das nicht so n tolles Gefühl als wenn man es mit dem was man hat durchspielt. ist einfach so. Das hat bei mir nix mit Neid zu tun, warum auch? ICh sag da nix mehr, wenn sich die Leute um ihren Spaß bringen wollen. Das wäre so als würde ich noch Fahrrad mit Stützrädern fahren (mit 25!!) damits ja nicht zu schwer wird. Aber es gefällt mir nach ner weile nicht, weil man auch mal mehr erleben möchte. Und wenn ich auf die Schnauze falle dann versuch ich doch dazuzulernen un nicht den einfachsten Weg zu nehmen (der bequeme Mensch geht nunmal gern den Weg des geringsten WIderstandes).


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

Das Goldkäufer vielleicht eher mit WoW aufhören als andere, das kann ich mir sogar vorstellen. Nur kann man sich halt nicht hinstellen und alle, die das machen Looser abstempeln und dann noch gleich eine Ferndiagnose über die Spielfähigkeiten hinterherschicken.

Es ist übrigens sehr wichtig immer nach einfacheren Wegen zu suchen, das steigert die Effizienz und hat so auch zu unserer Gesellschaft beigetragen. Man glaubt kaum, wie sehr Faulheit auch ein Ansporn sein kann sich etwas dauerhaft leichter zu machen. Sicher ist es ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man die Wäsche mit der Hand im Fluß gewaschen hat, nur verzichtet deshalb sicher niemand auf die Waschmaschine daheim.


----------

